# Der offizielle C´dale Hooligan Thread



## nEsh (14. November 2010)

Mit 100%iger Sicherheit bin ich nicht der einzigste Hooligan Fahrer!
Deshalb die Idee zum Thread. Erfahrungsaustausch, Modifikation, Storys,
Bilder und vielleicht mal ein Treffen zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt sind doch
denkbar, oder? 

Aktuell:
Ich habe mir gerade von Schwalbe die Big Apple 2,35 Reifen gekauft. 
Leider mußte ich festellen, zu breit!  Also wieder zurückschicken und
die 2,00er Version schicken lassen! Der Kojak Reifen ist zwar cool und hat
die passende "Frisur", aber ist einfach Knüppelhart. 

Zukunft:
Im neuem Jahr werde ich die 3-Gang Sram i-Motion Schaltung austauschen. 
Ich komme schnell an die "Grenze" des 3 Gangs. Muss dann so manchen Trekking-, Cross-, MTB-Fahrer
ziehen lassen und das gefällt mir nicht. Die Idee von mir ist die Shimano Alfine mit 11 Gängen zu verbauen.
Damit sollte es dann etwas zügiger gehen.







Grüße nEsh


----------



## paradox (14. November 2010)

ich finde das hooligan geil!!! viel spass damit!

für die city ein witziges gefährt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (14. November 2010)

Allerdings! Macht Spaß damit zu fahren!
Grüße nEsh


----------



## thomasbee (14. November 2010)

Also dann hier nochmal meins:









Hooligan Treffen find ich super. Oder besser: Rennen.

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## nEsh (15. November 2010)

Ahhh, Rennen ist auch eine coole Idee! Habe mich heute um die neuen Mäntel gekümmert!
Kann sie gegen 2,15er Liteskin eintauschen! Cool!

Ich habe mein Hooligan komplett mit Nokon Schalt- und Bremszügen ausgestattet.
Um den Thread bekannter zu machen, bitte weiter erzählen.
Gruß nEsh


----------



## starrbiker86 (15. November 2010)

*Hallo, ja ein Treffen wär mal echt angebracht.

@ nesh: Ich fahre nun schon seit Sommer mit Big Apples 2.35 ohne Probleme, da die Laufräder sich nicht zur Seite verwinden schleift da nichts.*


----------



## starrbiker86 (15. November 2010)

hier der Link zu meinem Webalbum des Bikes.

http://picasaweb.google.com/starrbiker86/CannondaleHooligan02#


----------



## starrbiker86 (15. November 2010)

*wo kommt ihr denn so her?
11Gang Alfine wär mal echt genial!!!*


----------



## nEsh (15. November 2010)

Neee, beim 10er sind die 2,35er zu breit! Vorderrad wäre sicher kein Problem!
Aber für den Hinterbau ist der Big Apple zu breit! Du hast nur mm zum Rahmen links und rechts! Das ist nicht optimal!

Also ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt, Halle (Saale).
Gruß nEsh


----------



## --Freeride-- (15. November 2010)

Ich hab auf dem 2010 die 2.2er Maxxis DTH BMX Race Reifen drauf, die passen gerade so und sind dazu noch super leicht mit 470g das Stück 

Ich hab allerdings etwas am Lack gemacht, konnte es nicht lassen ;-)













Am besten an dem Rad ist, dass man super leicht endlose Wheelies und Manuals machen kann


----------



## thomasbee (15. November 2010)

Hey Freeride,

sind das Formula Bremsen? Lenker haste auch getauscht! Was noch? Sind wir schon 2 Münchner. 

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (16. November 2010)

@ freeride  -  hast du ein Video vom wheelie fahren? Würde ich gern mal sehen! Muss ich auch mal versuchen! Und kannst du mal ein Pic vom HR-Reifen / Hinterbau zwecks Freiheit reinstellen?
470 gr sind eine Ansage! Was hast du denn mit deinem Steuersatz & mit der Sattelklemme gemacht? Die sind ja schwarz!

Gruß nEsh


----------



## --Freeride-- (19. November 2010)

Der Lenker ist von Mutant-Bikes, fand ich sehr passend und es ist der Höchte den ich bekommen konnte. den Vorbau musste ich auch Tauschen, das komische verstellbare Teil wackelt total, das ist mir zu gefährlich. Werde den Vorbau nochmal durch einen höheren Tauschen, das Rad ist mir vorne noch etwas zu niedrig.

Die Bremsen sind Formular K18, die hat der Vorbesitzer drauf gemacht. Finde sie gut am Hooligan, auf einem 26 Zoll wären sie zu schwach.

den Spacer vom Steuersatz und die Sattelklemme hab ich in Abflussreiniger gelegt, dann geht das Eloxal runter und die Oberfläche wird rau. Anschließend kann man das ganze super lackieren ;-)

Die Gabel und die Teile vom Rahmen sind auch weiß lackiert.
der 2.2er Reifen hat auf jeder Seite ca. 5mm Platz, Foto hab ich jetzt keins. Ist zwar recht knapp, es passt aber gut und es schleift auch nichts


----------



## Peter3 (20. November 2010)

voll Panne, das Rad!

Innenstadt Cafekiste....

ggn: geht gar nicht!!


----------



## starrbiker86 (20. November 2010)

Zum Vorredner. Was sollen dass für ein Kommentar sein? 

@ Freerideer Lenker ist ja mal echt dufte, so einen brauch ich auch.

Das mit dem Abflussreiniger ist ja mal ein guter Tip.

Hier sind ein paar Videos vom Wheeliefahren, die Tage werd ich mal alle zusammenschneiden und ein schickes Video raus machen.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=starrbiker86&aq=f


----------



## starrbiker86 (20. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdkICXVDFYE"]YouTube        - Cannondale Hooligan Wheelies 13 am MÃ¶hnesee SÃ¼dufer by starrbiker86[/nomedia]

das ist das beste


----------



## thomasbee (20. November 2010)

Peter3 schrieb:


> voll Panne, das Rad!
> Innenstadt Cafekiste....
> ggn: geht gar nicht!!



Panne ist wohl eher der Peter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (22. November 2010)

@Starrbiker86  -  cooles Video! Werde das auch mal probieren und etwas üben.
Meine neuen Reifen stellen sich wohl als Problem dar beim Versender! Werde da mal morgen anrufen und fragen wie der Stand der Dinge ist und die Leute dort auf Trapp bringen.

cYa nEsh


----------



## nEsh (28. November 2010)

@ Starrbiker86  -  Du hast doch eine 8-fach Nabenschaltung am Hooligan, oder?
Wenn ja, kannst du mal die Zähne an der Kurbel & am Ritzel zählen?

Danke! Gruß nEsh


----------



## nEsh (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade mein Hooligan neu besohlt...





Ich habe mich dann für die zwei-nuller Version des Big Apple entschieden.
Die nächste Aktion ist dann die Schaltung, ich hoffe das ich das noch im Winter schaffe. Schauen wir mal!
Grüße nEsh


----------



## starrbiker86 (2. Januar 2011)

nEsh schrieb:


> @ Starrbiker86  -  Du hast doch eine 8-fach Nabenschaltung am Hooligan, oder?
> Wenn ja, kannst du mal die Zähne an der Kurbel & am Ritzel zählen?
> 
> Danke! Gruß nEsh



hallo, also hinten sind es 18 Zähne(aus dem Dealerbook entnommen), vorne 42 Zähne(falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe^^)

Ich find die Übersetzung nicht schlecht, ich will mit dem Ding eh nicht trainieren, deswegen reicht ne Übersetzung, die bei 40 ende ist.

MfG


----------



## nEsh (2. Januar 2011)

Okay, danke! Meins hat hinten schon ein 16er Ritzel, vorne dürften es sicher auch 40 oder 42 Zähne sein. Naja, etwas schneller könnte es schon sein, ich werde erst mal einen Tacho montieren. Dann hab ich noch ein paar Daten.

Gesundes Neues nachträglich!
Grüße nEsh


----------



## nEsh (5. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gerstern mein Hooligan aus der Werkstatt abgeholt und bin zurück nach hause gefahren. Die Big Apple-Reifen sind sehr viel komfortabler als die Kojak´s.
Hätte ich so nicht ganz erwartet...

Ich habe außerdem mit dem Mechaniker gesprochen, zwecks Umbau Schaltung. Er meinte das ist gar nicht so einfach, man müßte erstmal die Einbaubreite der Nabe beachten. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, dachte das es so eine Art DIN dafür gibt.
Das muss ich mal überprüfen.
Grüße nEsh


----------



## --Freeride-- (5. Januar 2011)

nEsh schrieb:


> Ich habe gerstern mein Hooligan aus der Werkstatt abgeholt und bin zurück nach hause gefahren. Die Big Apple-Reifen sind sehr viel komfortabler als die Kojak´s.
> Hätte ich so nicht ganz erwartet...
> 
> Ich habe außerdem mit dem Mechaniker gesprochen, zwecks Umbau Schaltung. Er meinte das ist gar nicht so einfach, man müßte erstmal die Einbaubreite der Nabe beachten. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, dachte das es so eine Art DIN dafür gibt.
> ...



Meine das Hooligan hätte ne ganz normale Einbaubreite von 135mm hinten... MTB- Standard...


----------



## chin_chilla (19. Januar 2011)

Heute ist es gekommen, geiles Teil!

Kann mir jmd. bezüglich Schutzblechen nen Tipp geben? Gibt es für das 2010/2011er Hooligan 3 ein paar passende?


----------



## deineLakaien (28. Januar 2011)

mit 11gang alfine (3 längere gänge) und kojaks wärs meins


----------



## hackspechtchen (6. Februar 2011)

**schubs**

Los Mädels, erzählt weiter von euren Hooligans, wie sie sich im Alltag schlagen, welche Umbauten ihr habt, zeigt Bilder ...
Los, los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (6. Februar 2011)

Da haste:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Februar 2011)

btw: Im Hintergrund Schloß Nymphenburg, wenn's interessiert.


----------



## hackspechtchen (10. Februar 2011)

nEsh schrieb:


> Okay, danke! Meins hat hinten schon ein 16er Ritzel, vorne dürften es sicher auch 40 oder 42 Zähne sein. Naja, etwas schneller könnte es schon sein, ich werde erst mal einen Tacho montieren. Dann hab ich noch ein paar Daten.


 

Wie schauen die Daten aus? Nehmen wir an, wir vergleichen es mit einem 36/18 26er-Fahrrad, ebenfalls mit Dreigangschaltung: Ist das Hooligan dank seiner dickeren Übersetzung (46/16) ähnlich "schnell", oder wegen der kleineren Räder trotzdem noch langsamer?

Ich finde die Optik des Hooligan genial. Der Bauch sagt "Kauf es!". Der Kopf verweist aber auf meinen 22km-Arbeitsweg (pro Richtung), und da sollte es schon ein wenig vorwärts gehen.


----------



## thomasbee (10. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die Optik und die Kompaktheit auch toll. Aber ... zwei Dinge sollten Dir klar sein:

- Auch wenn der Bauch ja sagt, solltest Du auch Deinen Rücken fragen: Mit den kleinen Rädern merkt man eben Kanten und Huckel doch deutlicher. Mit breiten Reifen (Schwalbe Big Apple) gehts etwas besser.

- Das gesamte Fahrverhalten ist schon eher "nervös", und mit dem kleinen Vorderrad kann man sich schon mal geschmeidig auf die Fresse legen so auf Schotter oder ähnlichem, wo mein MTB noch nichtmal gezuckt hätte. Ich spreche aus leidlicher Erfahrung.

- Für 22 Kilometer würde ich vielleicht doch eher zu 26 Zoll Rädern greifen, wobei ich auch 18km habe. Fahre aber unregelmässig.

Dennoch ein spezielles Rad das nicht jeder fährt.

.t


----------



## hackspechtchen (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe befürchtet, dass du sowas sagst 
Also nicht das mit dem Hinpacken, das ist mir neu. Aber auch nicht schön.


----------



## DerFrieda (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, das mit den Schutzblechen ist mal `ne gute Idee....


----------



## spy0r (5. März 2011)

Argh, noch jemand in München-Neuhausen mit nem Hooligan... ich dachte schon ich wär alleine 

Geändert hab ich an meinem 11er Hool bisher nur die Bremsen, bei mir sind weiße Avid Elixir R mit Carbonhebeln drangekommen. Über Schutzbleche hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht, mal schaun ob ich das noch brauche... 

Gruß,
Stef


----------



## thomasbee (6. März 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Argh, noch jemand in München-Neuhausen mit nem Hooligan...



Logisch, ich fahre auch mal durch Neuhausen!

Die weissen Avid mit Carbonhebel sind super !

Thomas


----------



## spy0r (6. März 2011)

Danke!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Schwalbe Marathon 20x1.5 auf dem Hooligan oder ist der Big Apple wirklich das Maß aller Dinge wenn ihr den alle fahrt?

Gruß,
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (6. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Schwalbe Marathon 1.5 aber ich finde der Big Apple macht Dich nicht langsamer, gibt aber mehr Komfort und Du kommst Kanten/Gehsteige besser hoch/runter. Die Originalbereifung Kodak fand ich schon EXTREM hart. Ausserdem fahr ich immer Schotter an der Isar und da taugt der Slick nichts, der 1.5er schon eher. Ich habe sogar darüber nachgedacht auf Big Apple 2.35 zu wechseln, die passen aber eventuell hinten nicht rein, bin mir nicht sicher.

Warum willst Du die 1.5er?

.t


----------



## spy0r (6. März 2011)

mhh, die Befürchtung war eben, dass das Hooligan mit so "breiten Reifen" ggü. den Kojaks seine Leichtfüßigkeit verliert.
Scheint aber offensichtlich nicht so zu sein wie du schreibst. Randsteine hoch/runter sind ein guter Punkt, finde ich auch saumäßig hart mit der Originalbereifung, aber machbar.

edit: achso, der schwalbe marathon soll ja auch sehr pannensicher sein, ein guter punkt bei so nem alltagsbike


----------



## nEsh (12. März 2011)

Ich werde vielleicht auf 1-Gang umschwenken. Irgendwie spinnt die 3 -Gang Schaltung bei mir. Bin gespannt auf das Angebot vom Radladen...


----------



## spy0r (12. März 2011)

inwiefern "spinnt" sie?

hört ihr eigentlich bei euch auch ein rasseln aus der nabe, wenn ihr über kopfsteinpflaster etc. rollt (ohne antriebskraft - mit antrieb is ruhe)?


----------



## thomasbee (13. März 2011)

Mit iPod hör ich nichts, ohne, eigentlich auch eher nicht. Aber dir SRAM Nabe ist jetzt nicht wirklich ne Rohloff. Ich hoffe, das Bike trägt mich noch einige Male nach Garching, ich erwarte aber keine Haltbarkeitswunder bei dem Prei s einer MTB Gabel.

.t


----------



## --Freeride-- (13. März 2011)

meine rasselt auch fleisig vor sich hin auf Kopfsteinpflaster funktioniert sonst aber gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (15. März 2011)

Bei mir knackt es irgendwie, fühlt bzw. hört sich so an, als würde die Kette hinten nicht richtig aufs Ritzel treffen. Naja, dann wird es halt nur ein Gang werden.
Der Radladen-Mensch tüftelt noch an der Übersetzung.


----------



## MossAndrew (21. März 2011)

Hallo,

Du schreibst das du den Big Apple in 2,35 nicht drauf bekommen hast. Wo wirds eng !? Vorne oder hinten zwischen den Streben !?

In dem anderen Thread hier hat einer geschrieben wer würde 2,35 drauf fahren !? Fragt sich eben nur mit wie wenig spielraum dazwischen.... :-(

Für welchen hast du dich entschieden, es gibt ja noch die zwischenlösung des 2,15 Big Apple... 

Danke für die Info...

Gruss Andrew

Aktuell:
Ich habe mir gerade von Schwalbe die Big Apple 2,35 Reifen gekauft. 
Leider mußte ich festellen, zu breit!  Also wieder zurückschicken und
die 2,00er Version schicken lassen! Der Kojak Reifen ist zwar cool und hat die passende "Frisur", aber ist einfach Knüppelhart.


----------



## MossAndrew (21. März 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Da haste:


 
Hallo,

welche BIG APPLE Größe fährst du auf dem Hooligan !?

Danke für die Info

Gruss Andrew


----------



## --Freeride-- (21. März 2011)

Die 2.2 er Maxxis DHR passen gerade noch und sind viel leichter ;-)


----------



## nEsh (30. April 2011)

Ich habe gestern mein Hooligan in den Radladen gebracht.
Es wird jetzt zum Singelspeed umgebaut. Wenn es fertig ist
gibt es mal wieder Bilder. Meine HR-Nabe hat immer geknackt,
dass ging mir auf die Nüsse. Deshalb der Umbau.
Wie läuft es bei euch...


----------



## MossAndrew (30. April 2011)

Knackt auch, ist aber auszuhalten. Schlimmer fand ich den vorbau. Hab ihn gegen einen festen getauscht. 90 mm und 35 grad steigung. Dazu ein high rise lenker mit 70mm erhöhung. Sehr geil. Fotos folgen ))


----------



## Doc Jekyll (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich liebäugle derzeit mit der Anschaffung eines Hooligan. Finde das Konzept einfach genial - eine Mischung aus Frodo und Rambo, nur halt auf Rädern...
Suche da derzeit noch nach guten Angeboten im www. Mein Favorit ist das 2010er Hooligan 3 oder das aktuelle aus 2011, das sieht in schwarz geil aus.

Da ich das Bike bislang noch nicht so kenne hab ich dazu ein paar Fragen:

1. Kann ich eine Kettenschaltung montieren? Bin kein Freund von Nabenschaltungen...

2. Passt das noch bei 1,85m? Welche Stüzen können anstelle der originalen montiert werden? So viele Hersteller kann es ja bei dem Durchmesser und der Länge nicht geben.

3. Ich möchte damit auch mal ganz gerne längere Touren fahren, so 20-40km, Radwege mit Kind und Kegel - ist das dafür zu gebrauchen und kann man da einen Croozer Kinderanhänger dranmachen?

4. Klingt doof, ich weiß, aber kann man das Hooligan mit einem Ständer ausrüsten? Ist in der City nicht ganz unpraktisch, auch wenn´s doof aussieht.

Besten Dank schon mal vorab und beste Grüße...

Doc Jekyll


----------



## thomasbee (2. Mai 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Suche da derzeit noch nach guten Angeboten im www. Mein Favorit ist das 2010er Hooligan 3 oder das aktuelle aus 2011, das sieht in schwarz geil aus.


Meines Wissens gibt es in Europa nur die weisse Variante.



Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> 1. Kann ich eine Kettenschaltung montieren? Bin kein Freund von Nabenschaltungen...



Ich wuerde versuchen, das Hooligan 9 aus Neuseeland/Australien/Japan zu importieren, das ist dann mit Kettenschaltung und cooler Farbe die nicht jeder hat.

http://www.basicbikes.co.nz/bikes/cannondale/pavement/5203-2011_cannondale_hooligan_9.aspx



Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> 2. Passt das noch bei 1,85m? Welche Stüzen können anstelle der originalen montiert werden? So viele Hersteller kann es ja bei dem Durchmesser und der Länge nicht geben.



Probesitzen. Koennte knapp sein. Irgendwo gibt es schon solche langen Stuetzen. 



Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> 3. Ich möchte damit auch mal ganz gerne längere Touren fahren, so 20-40km, Radwege mit Kind und Kegel - ist das dafür zu gebrauchen und kann man da einen Croozer Kinderanhänger dranmachen?


Ich fahre auch regelmaessig 18km zur Arbeit, one way. Sicher geht das. Aber das Fahrgefuehl ist definitiv anders als auf einem 26er/28er, wendiger, aber auch nervoeser.



Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> 4. Klingt doof, ich weiß, aber kann man das Hooligan mit einem Ständer ausrüsten? Ist in der City nicht ganz unpraktisch, auch wenn´s doof aussieht.



Ich meine ich haette mal nen Staender von Cannondale gesehen, muss mal suchen.

.t


----------



## thomasbee (2. Mai 2011)

Den Originalstaender scheint's in Japan zu geben und heisst "Center Stand"

http://www.s-rinten.com/parts/hooligancenterstand/


----------



## MossAndrew (2. Mai 2011)

185 als körpergrösse geht problemfrei. Bin selbst 186 gross. Habe nur einen high rise downhill lenker mit 90 mm erhöhung montiert. Dann ist der lenker so hoch wie der sattel und die sitzposition sehr entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (2. Mai 2011)

Der ständer ist cool. Aber japan. Hat den schon jemand im www in europäischen gefilden gesehen?!?!?!


----------



## nEsh (10. Mai 2011)

1-Gang Hooligan ist heute fertig geworden & jetzt werde ich noch mal eine Runde los fetzen. Gruß nEsh


----------



## thomasbee (10. Mai 2011)

Foto? Übersetzung?

Merci

.t


----------



## thomasbee (19. Mai 2011)

Leute,

falls Ihr Big Apples montiert habt, mit wieviel Druck fahrt Ihr die? Knallhart oder butterweich? Ich fahre zur Zeit so 3 bar und koennte mir vorstellen, dass das Fahrgefuehl weicher sein koennte. Aber 2 bar ist vielleicht etwas lasch, oder?

.t


----------



## starrbiker86 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre die Big Apples in der Größe 2.35 bei vorne 1,5 und hinten 2.0 Bar ohne Probleme bei einem Gewicht von 73kg + Bike. Kein Durchschlagen und top Fahrgefühl und Grip.


----------



## thomasbee (19. Mai 2011)

starrbiker86 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Big Apples in der Größe 2.35 bei vorne 1,5 und hinten 2.0 Bar ohne Probleme bei einem Gewicht von 73kg + Bike. Kein Durchschlagen und top Fahrgefühl und Grip.



1.5 bar vorne??? Krass. Probier ich am Wochenende mal aus. 

Besten Dank

.t


----------



## nEsh (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre die Big Apples relativ hart. Das Hooligan ist ja auch was für Kerle und nichts
für Lutscher! Die Kojaks sind aber zu hart!

War am Sonntag mal eine Runde mit dem SingleSpeed Hooligan unterwegs.





Grüße nEsh


----------



## thomasbee (23. Mai 2011)

Sind sie zu hart, bist Du zu schwach, oder wie?

Ich hab am Wochenende 50km gekurbelt im 2.0/1.5 bar, ich würde sagen:

Perfekt und gerade vorne deutlich angenehmer.

.t


----------



## Uschaurischuum (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe seit 2 Monaten ein Hooligan 3.
Die Schwalbe Kojak ließ ich gegen Schwalbe Marathon tauschen. Damit war ich aber nicht zufrieden. Seit heute sind vorne und hinten Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35 drauf. Habe aber nicht nach dem Druck gefragt.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (24. Mai 2011)

Uschaurischuum schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe seit 2 Monaten ein Hooligan 3.
> Die Schwalbe Kojak ließ ich gegen Schwalbe Marathon tauschen. Damit war ich aber nicht zufrieden. Seit heute sind vorne und hinten Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35 drauf. Habe aber nicht nach dem Druck gefragt.
> Grüße



Hi Uschaurischuum

poste doch mal bitte nen Foto mit den 2.35er Schlappen.

Danke

.t


----------



## electrosau (24. Mai 2011)

hallo hallo,

bin neu hier und habe mir letzte woche ebenfalls diese "maschine" gekauft.

da ich hier und da noch modifikationen durchführe wollte ich fragen, ob der rahmen mit den lefty federgabeln kompatibel ist?

dankeschön


----------



## Uschaurischuum (25. Mai 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hi Uschaurischuum
> 
> poste doch mal bitte nen Foto mit den 2.35er Schlappen.
> 
> ...





werde ich in den kommenden Tagen tun!!


----------



## Lokalmatador (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen ,

aus Platzmangel gebe ich mein sehr wenig gefahrenes Hooligan 2 
in der echt seltenen Farbe Grau ab,
wer Interesse hat einfach unter [email protected] melden !!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...473&uuid=74cda29f-7ccc-43a6-bca9-595a19eb8aa6


----------



## Sentilo (4. Juni 2011)

@ freeride & thomasbee:

Seid Ihr mal 'ne größere Tour mit dem Hool gefahren? Also rein in die BOB und ab ins Oberland? Oder mal auf den Isartrails rumgetobt? 
Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit steilen Anstiegen oder Abfahrten? Akute Lebensgefahr?

Mich fasziniert das Ding ganz gewaltig, seit ich es beim Rabe gesehen hab. Aber nur die Leopold auf und ab ist nicht so meins. 
Mich würde interessieren, wie weit man mit dem Hool gehen kann. 

Wenn es auch auf der Waldautobahn noch taugt und auf leichteren Trails, wär's 'ne verwegene Alternative zu all den Hightech-Rädern, ohne die sich ja heute keiner mehr auf Tour traut


----------



## thomasbee (5. Juni 2011)

U-Bahn fahren ist super, weil kostenlos wegen 20 Zoll, Schotterwege an der Isar geht auch, zumindest mit Big Apples, aber Trails würd ich meinem Rücken nicht antun mit nem Hooligan. Die kleinen Räder mögen keine grossen Hindernisse und lassen das Deine Bandscheiben auch wissen. Da ist ein einfaches MTB Hardteil besser, oder auch das Cannondale Bad Boy mit 26er Felge und MTB Bereifung.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (5. Juni 2011)

Achso und die 3 Gänge reichen mir von Haidhausen nach Garching, oder um den Starnberger See, aber nen Berg fährst Du damit nicht wirklich hoch. schön ist, dass ich durch die Kompaktheit das Bike locker mit einer Hand tragen kann und in der Wohnung parke. Bei mir passt ausserdem die Sitzposition extrem gut. Genau richtig zwischen sportlich und zieht nach vorn aber noch bequem. Und die Beschleunigung an Ampeln ist natürlich enorm wegen der kleinen Räder. Da lässt Du jeden stehen, zumindest auf den ersten Metern. Hooligan eben.

Also: Mut zur Leopoldstrasse und ansonsten nimm Dein Stereo.

.t


----------



## spy0r (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Thomas, warst du heute Mittag am Marienplatz? Ich glaub das war dein Hooligan dort angekettet ;-)


Weitere kleine Impressionen unserer Lieblinge:


----------



## thomasbee (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo spy0r,

nee, mein Hooli stand den ganzen Tag in Garching. Fahre jetzt zurueck. Hab den Vorbau getauscht, konnte das Geknacke nicht mehr ertragen. 

Jetzt hoere ich nur noch das meditative Klick Klack der Hinterradnabe.

.t


----------



## spy0r (24. Juni 2011)

Hmm... dann treibt sich hier noch ein Hooligan in unmittelbarer Umgebung rum ;-)

Dein Sattel ist der Knaller!


----------



## thomasbee (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin noch beim Einreiten. Mal sehen wer eher aufgibt, mein Arsch oder der Sattel. Erste Annaeherungsversuche waren jedenfalls von grosser gegenseitiger Skepsis und vor allem Haerte gepraegt.

Ruhig Blut, Brauner.

.t


----------



## spy0r (25. Juni 2011)

electrosau schrieb:


> hallo hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe mir letzte woche ebenfalls diese "maschine" gekauft.
> 
> ...





Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal interessieren, hat jemand so nen Ding schonmal mit Lefty Federgabel gesehen?? ;-)


----------



## Markus.02 (29. Juli 2011)

ich bin kurz davor, mir auch eines zuzulegen. 
hab aber noch ein paar fragen...
passen auf den rahmen ganz normale hydro bremsen drauf, evtl mit 203mm scheiben? zwecks sockelmasse...
werde wohl auch dir reifen tauschen, auf schwalbe big apple in 2.15x20, sollte passen oder? zwecks meiner größe mach ich mir keine sorgen, aber evtl gewicht? ist der rahmen stabil? bring 100kg auf die waage...
freu mich über eure antworten!
gruss markus


----------



## spy0r (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn du den Thread verfolgt hast, hast du sicherlich gesehen, dass wir fast alle ganz normale hydraulische Bremsen verbaut haben... eine Scheibe größer als 160mm sieht aber einfach nur lächerlich aus und ist absolut sinnlos...


----------



## Markus.02 (30. Juli 2011)

also ist vorne an der gabel eine normale post mount aufnahme und hinten eine is2000?
würde gerne damit bissi trail fahren, darum trotzdem evtl 203? geht scheibe an der gabel/rahmen an?


----------



## spy0r (30. Juli 2011)

Jo.
Eine 203er Scheibe schleift ja fast am Boden... total übertrieben! Mehr als blockieren kannst damit auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (31. Juli 2011)

Die 203er wird schon drauf passen, jedoch solltest Du bedenken, dass eine 160iger bei 20Zoll schon viel Stärker ist als bei 26Zoll. ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie das Gefühl, dass die 160mm Scheibe nicht reicht... ne 180iger wäre doch ein schöner Kompromiss ;-) Damit sollten auch härteste abfahrten kein Problem sein.

An die Anderen, wegen der Haltbarkeit und dem Gewicht würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das Hooligan ist alles andere als Leichtbau, Rahmen und Gabel sind recht massiv ausgelegt. 
Das beschränkende Element wird ganz sicher das eigene Fahrkönnen sein. Wobei es mich auch schon gereizt hat mal mit dem Hooligan auf die Isartrails zu gehen ;-)


----------



## Markus.02 (31. Juli 2011)

ist mir klar das eine 203er überdimensioniert ist, aber ich hab sie halt zuhause rumliegen mit passender sockelaufnahme. kann sein das ich dann doch 160 oder 180 umrüste...

Bestellung ist raus!!! jetzt heissts warten...


----------



## Markus.02 (3. August 2011)

bestellung wurde stoniert! 2011er modell nirgends mehr auf lager, nicht mehr lieferbar... eins stand noch beim händler um die ecke (150km) aber was tut man nicht alles!?
2012er modell wollte ich nicht abwarten, und wenns stimmt bekommt dieses shimano-teile. warte jetzt auf meine reifen, org. reifen federn wirklich nicht viel!


----------



## Markus.02 (5. August 2011)

bin jetzt die ersten kilometer gefahren, erster eindruck:

fährt sich super 

genau das was ich gewollt hab. bremsen sind auch schon umgebaut auf 203mm, schaut nicht so oversize aus wie ich dachte...
hab mir noch ein paar teile bestellt, danach gibts fotos!


----------



## GTA (9. August 2011)

Tacho zusammen!

Ich Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Hooligan zuzulegen.

Gibt da allerdings noch ein, zwei Dinge die mich vom Kauf abhalten!

Zum einen die Größe. Also meine Körpergröße!
Mit zwei Metern sicher nicht wenig. Wie groß seit Ihr? Meint Ihr ich hab Platz auf dem Ding, oder Sitz ich da drauf wie der Affe auf'm Schleifstein?

Als nächstes das neue Modelljahr.
Hat irgendwer irgendwo schon nen Katalog oder Infos über ein 2012er Modell?
Hab was von Shimano trallallaa munkeln gehört, was mir garnicht so passt.
Die Farbgebung und Ausstattung vom 2011er gefällt mir ganz gut.
Hab noch ne Alfine hier, die ich evtl. verwenden würd und gescheite bremsen finden sich sicher auch noch!

Bzw. wie schaust mit dem 2010er aus? Ist da ein relevanter Uterschied in der Ausstattung zu finden?
Das hätte ich hier für nochmal was günstiger in greifbarer Nähe...


Nach Schutzblechen wurde auch schon gefragt, aber nur mit Steckschutzblechen geantwortet.
Hat irgendwer schonmal an irgendein Bike fest montierte Bleche drangekommen? Stichwort Gabel?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## GTA (11. August 2011)

So, hab was gefunden!

Was halten wir vom 2012er Hooligan 1 ?

Eins vorweg: Die Farbe ist absolut nicht mein Fall, wogegen mir die Decals schon irgendwie gefallen!
Shimano ist ebenso nicht mein Fall, das fette 1,5" Steuerrohr mit dem "vorgehängten" Logo find ich wieder recht nett!


(Unterstrichen sind die augenscheinlichsten Änderungen!)







Rahmen: Cannondale NEW HOOLIGAN DELTA V, URBAN COMPACT, 20" WHEEL, 1.5 SI HEAD TUBE 
Gabel: SOLO RIGID, OPI, 1.5" STEERER	
Dämpfer: n/a	
Felgen: CANNONDALE DC3.0, 20", 32 HOLE	
Naben: CANNONDALE LEFTY SL FRONT, SHIMANO NEXUS 3-SPEED, CENTERLOCK DISC REAR	
Speichen: STAINLESS XD BLACK, 15G	
Reifen: KENDA QUEST, 20 X 1.5" 
Pedale: CANNONDALE URBAN 6POINT3 ALLOY	
Kurbelsatz: FSA VERO, SINGLE RING, DUAL ALLOY CHAINGUARD, 48T	
Innenlager: CANNONDALE TP148 ECCENTRIC, TANGE CARTRIDGE, JIS	
Kette: KMC Z72	
Kassette: SHIMANO 16T	
Umwerfer: n/a	
Schaltwerk: n/a	
Schalthebel: SHIMANO NEXUS REVO 3-SPEED 
Lenker: CANNONDALE URBAN 6061, 620MM	
Vorbau: CANNONDALE C3 ADJUSTABLE, 1.5", 3-D FORGED	
Steuersatz: TANGE CUSTOM 1.5"	
Bremsen: SHIMANO M375 MECHANICAL DISC, 160/160 MM 
Bremshebel: SHIMANO M375 MECHANICAL DISC, 160/160 MM 
Sattel: CANNNONDALE HOOLIGAN URBAN	
Sattelstütze: CANNONDALE C3, 2 BOLT, ALLOY 31.6 X 520MM	
Größen: One Size	
Extras: CANNONDALE CITYSCAPE URBAN LOCK-ON GRIPS	
Farbe: BEZERKER GREEN (GLOSS) (GRN)


----------



## --Freeride-- (11. August 2011)

BEZERKER GREEN geil, wer will mein 2011er ;-)


----------



## GTA (11. August 2011)

Was magsten dafür haben?


----------



## quasilobo (11. August 2011)

Hallo! Bin seit einiger Zeit mit dem 2009er Hooligan in Grau unterwegs, jetzt ist es gerade zerlegt, weil ein Kumpel, der normalerweise Autos beklebt, es komplett mit mattschwarzer Folie überzieht. Ein neuer Lenker ist schon dran ( Bike porter:  http://www.produktsuchmaschine.ch/bild/copenhagen-parts-bike-porter-schwarz-23-149168.jpg ) , das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört bzw. nicht so überzeugt, sind die Bremsen... deshalb würde ich  gerne auf ein paar hydraulische scheibenbremsen umrüsten, kenne mich da aber nicht weiter aus, kann mir jemand nen konkreten tipp/ link geben, am liebsten irgendwas bis 150 Euro, gerne auch was gebrauchtes bei ebay oder so... weiß nämlich nicht, auf was man da so achten muss, würde gerne die aktuellen bremsscheiben behalten, geht das ( beides 160er) was ist sonst zu beachten ? ?
Viele Grüße und Danke schon mal...


p.s. könnte ich z.B. ein solches set verwenden ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Scheiben...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1dc9a891


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (11. August 2011)

Wie ist denn der Radstand bei den Hooligans?


----------



## --Freeride-- (11. August 2011)

Die Bremsen sollten passen, hinten brauchst Du dann nur noch einen Adapter auf is2000, da die Bremsen Postmount-Aufnahme haben und der Rahmen is2000


----------



## spy0r (12. August 2011)

oh gott, ich bin schon dabei mich selber zu überzeugen, dass ich auch noch ein 2012er brauche, wegen der Farbe ;D


----------



## thomasbee (12. August 2011)

Quasi !

Poste doch mal UNBEDINGT ein Foto von Deinem schwarzen Hooli mit DEM Lenker.

Danke

.t


----------



## thomasbee (12. August 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> oh gott, ich bin schon dabei mich selber zu überzeugen, dass ich auch noch ein 2012er brauche, wegen der Farbe ;D



Nach zwei Jahren endlich ne neue Farbe, und WAS fuer eine. Man ist das geil, und das fette Steuerrohr. Mich braucht keiner mehr zu ueberzeugen. Pimpprojekt fuer den Herbst.

.t


----------



## spy0r (12. August 2011)

Bilder mit dem Lenker interessieren mich auch... meine Kollegen wollen mir schon immer ein pinkes Lenkerkörbchen mit Blume drinnen andrehen ;-)



edit:

@thomas: d.h. du holst dir eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTA (12. August 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Mich braucht keiner mehr zu ueberzeugen. Pimpprojekt fuer den Herbst.
> 
> .t



So in der Art!
Die Frbe gefällt mir immer besser, das dicke Steuerrohr sowieso und die Shimano Teile kann man ja tauschen...

Der Winter ist gerettet, es wird wieder was zum schrauben geben...


----------



## spy0r (12. August 2011)

mattschwarz wird bestimmt auch super aussehen


----------



## thomasbee (12. August 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> @thomas: d.h. du holst dir eins?



Definitiv. Bin schon ganz feucht im Schluepfer.


----------



## GTA (13. August 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> mattschwarz wird bestimmt auch super aussehen



Was ist das für eins?


----------



## quasilobo (13. August 2011)

jo, werd mal anfang der woche ne entscheidung wegen der bremse treffen... und wenn dann alles wieder zusammengebaut ist, reiche ich ein foto nach ;-)


----------



## GTA (14. August 2011)

Hab vorhin noch ein hochauflösenderes Bild vom 2012er Hooligan gefunden:
http://www.twomark.com.pl/media/produkt_duze/19040.jpg


@quasilobo

Ich werd mir ans Hooligan die Avid Juicy Three schrauben denk ich.
Kostet um die 100 Euro VR+HR und funktioniert ordentlich!


----------



## Markus.02 (19. August 2011)

ich konnte es mal wieder nicht lassen... und hab sehr viel mehr umgebaut wie ich vor hatte! -> neu: lenker, vorbau, bremsen, schaltung, sattel, reifen, pedale, kette, sattelklemme, griffe und ein paar rote schrauben...
wenns laufrad vom umspeichen zurück ist mach ich ein paar fotos!

wenn ihr mal ein paar schräge umbauten sehen wollt: einfach auf facebook unter suche "cannondale hooligan" eingegen, gruppe anklicken und sich durch die fotos klicken! sind auch ein paar schöne dabei.

gruss markus


----------



## GTA (23. August 2011)

Was sind eigentlich die original-Preise vom Hooligan hier in Deutschland?

Das 2011er Hooligan 3 hab ich online meist für 700,- gefunden, das grüne 2012er (1) für 899,-!


Der Reiz wird bei mir grad immer größer, da mir mein Händler eben ein nettes Angebot unterbreitet hat...


----------



## Markus.02 (23. August 2011)

GTA schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die original-Preise vom Hooligan hier in Deutschland?
> 
> Das 2011er Hooligan 3 hab ich online meist für 700,- gefunden, das grüne 2012er (1) für 899,-!
> 
> ...


----------



## Markus.02 (23. August 2011)

GTA schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die original-Preise vom Hooligan hier in Deutschland?
> 
> Das 2011er Hooligan 3 hab ich online meist für 700,- gefunden, das grüne 2012er (1) für 899,-!
> 
> ...



der vk für 2011 war 899,-  gibt es aber nicht mehr, ausser ein händler hat noch eins rumstehen.
der vk für 2012 ist ebenfalls wieder 899,- . ich wollte aber unbedingt noch ein 2011er weil mir genau "die" farbe so super gefallen hat.
darum war ich auch schon leicht panisch, als mir jeder händler gesagt hat er kann es nicht mehr bestellen -gibts nicht mehr!
gut das ich noch eins gefunden habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTA (23. August 2011)

Das 2011er hätt ich Dir für Den Originalpreis auch besorgen können!
Das 2010er, meines Wissens nach baugleich, für 799.-!

Mein Händler hat mir das neue 2012er für 770,- angeboten.
Da kann ich schlecht nein sagen, oder...?
Im Oktober wärs dann (wen Cannondale die Lieferzeit einhält) schon meins...


----------



## Testdriver (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich liebäugel schon länger mit dem Hooligan. Passt es in den Kofferraum eines Kleinwagens ohne es groß auseinander zu bauen? Ich möchte das Rad gern zur Arbeit mitnehmen und dann vor Ort nutzen.


----------



## GTA (28. August 2011)

Wie groß seid Ihr eigentlich?
Also mit welcher Körpergröße kommt man auf dem Hooligan zurecht...?


----------



## Markus.02 (30. August 2011)

GTA schrieb:


> Wie groß seid Ihr eigentlich?
> Also mit welcher Körpergröße kommt man auf dem Hooligan zurecht...?



Ich bin 1.83, aber da sind noch Reserven! Denk mal bis 1.90 sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## spy0r (30. August 2011)

So Kollegen, ich hab mir grad mein bezerker grünes 2012er bestellt... eins reicht nicht! ;-)


----------



## GTA (30. August 2011)

Liefertermin?

Hab meins letzte Woche bestellt.
Angegeben mit Mitte Oktober...


----------



## spy0r (30. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, hab noch keinen Termin... ist mir auch egal, ich hab ja noch mein 2011er ;-)


----------



## spy0r (31. August 2011)

Heute hab ich einen Anruf vom Dealer bekommen. Das 2012er soll Ende Oktober, Anfang November geliefert werden. Aber ich glaub Cannondale gar nichts mehr was Lieferzeiten angeht, nachdem ich vergeblich auf mein Jekyll gewartet hatte ;-)

Hab gestern mal das Exzentertretlager zum Kette spannen entdeckt... interessantes System, naja ;-)


----------



## GTA (31. August 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Heute hab ich einen Anruf vom Dealer bekommen. Das 2012er soll Ende Oktober, Anfang November geliefert werden. Aber ich glaub Cannondale gar nichts mehr was Lieferzeiten angeht, nachdem ich vergeblich auf mein Jekyll gewartet hatte ;-)
> 
> Hab gestern mal das Exzentertretlager zum Kette spannen entdeckt... interessantes System, naja ;-)



Jau, mit den Lieferzeiten geb ich Dir recht!
Hab da beim 29er Flash auch einiges mitbekommen...

Die Exzenterlager sind Klasse.
Hab momentan ein Cube Hooper als Schlechtwettergurke mit Alfine Nabenschaltung und Exzenter-Tretlager zum Kettenspannen.
Praktische Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (31. August 2011)

Verstellen sich diese Lager eigentlich mal von selbst, oder ist das Nachspannen, das ich jetzt machen musste auf das Längen der Kette zurückzuführen? Weil so nen mechanismus hab ich ja seit den Schaftvorbauten nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## GTA (31. August 2011)

Also bei mir hat sich da bisher nichts merklich verstellt.
Das Exzenter wird zumindest beim Cube mit zwei Schrauben in der Wunschposition festgeklemmt, da rutscht sicher nichts durch!


----------



## spy0r (31. August 2011)

Beim Hool löst du dazu nur eine Inbus-Schraube, klopfst wenn sie offen ist mal sanft drauf und dann kannst du das ganze Lager beliebig von Hand hin und her schieben sowie drehen... Spannst die Kette und ziehst mit der einen Inbusschraube den Schlitten wieder zusammen, der das Ganze verklemmen soll. Ziemlich simpel, nicht sonderlich technisch verspielt, aber so halbwegs scheint das ja zu funktionieren - Mal gucken ob ich irgendwann noch mal nachspannen muss...

Hab mir heute mal andere Bremsscheiben für mein 2011er Hooligan bestellt:


----------



## GTA (31. August 2011)

Schick!
Passt gut mit dem rot, wobei ich ja eher die Hope Scheiben mit Alu-Spider vorziehe!

Fur's 12er Hooligan wollt ich mir zunächst erstmal nen paar blaue Schrauben& Co besorgen.
Und ich Bonhoff amuberlegen was für Schutzbleche ich mir für den Winter dran mach.
Irgendwelche kaufen und lackieren ( blau) oder selber welche aus Blech schweißen...?


----------



## spy0r (31. August 2011)

ja beim 12er bin ich mir auch noch nicht so ganz sicher was ich damit anfange... erst mal werden es wohl 1.35er marathon plus werden und wieder irgendeine fette bremse a la elixir R oder sowas... rest noch offen - sicher ist nur, es bleibt garantiert nicht serie!


----------



## GTA (31. August 2011)

Jo, ist auf jedenfalls ein schönes Bastelobjekt.

Bremsen werd ich mir anfangs wohl erstmal die Juicy3 dransetzen.
Ist gut und günstig und sicher gescheiter als die originalen.

Gefallen würd mir ja die neue Hope Limited Edition.
Aber da wird die Bremse ja bald so teuer wie das Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (1. September 2011)

Die Hope Scheiben mit blauer Spinne kommen für mich am 12er in Frage... alle anderen Farben passen irgendwie nicht ;-)

Bremse wird bei mir irgendne Elixir werden, die hab ich am MTB und am 11er Hooligan und somit hab ich immer genug Bremsbeläge im Haus ;-)


----------



## GTA (1. September 2011)

Genau, die Hope in blau am 12er!
So hab ich's auch geplant!

Elixir bin ich noch am überlegen!
Bin ja Avid/SRAM Fan, nur fehlt mir momentan ein Busserl die Kohle.
Hab mir ja grad erst das 29er Flash 1er gegönnt...

Früher oder später wird bei mir wohl auch noch die Schaltung dran glauben!
Entweder fliegt die raus und ich fahr das Teil als Singlespeed, oder ne andere Nabenschaltung, oder 1x9fach, oder oder oder...


----------



## quasilobo (3. September 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Quasi !
> 
> Poste doch mal UNBEDINGT ein Foto von Deinem schwarzen Hooli mit DEM Lenker.
> 
> ...






...soo, fahrrad ist wieder zusammengebaut, anstatt mattschwarz jetzt doch glänzend, die folie ließ sich wohl besser in all die rundungen des hooligan föhnen/dehnen/kleben... bremsen sind  jetzt letzendlich welche von shimano geworden, waren grad zu nem guten preis zu haben... der erste eindruck ist auch sehr gut... hab gerade mal ein paar fotos hochgeladen! 

p.s. entschuldigt die schlechte quali, hab grad nur das handy als kamera zur verfügung...


----------



## spy0r (3. September 2011)

haha, das find ich gut... wo bekommt man diese Lenker her?

Gruß


----------



## GTA (3. September 2011)

Ist das der Bike Porter von Copenhagen Parts?


----------



## quasilobo (3. September 2011)

...genau, ist der bike porter...also ich hab ihn vor einiger zeit mal bei neckermann bestellt ( nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass die mail, die ich dauernd von denen bekommen hab keine spam-mail war, sondern ich WIRKLICH ein 100-Euro -gutschein gewonnen hatte ), aber wenn man ihn über google sucht, tauchen ein paar shops auf, die ihn anbieten... zum rucksack-reinschmeißen, spontaneinkäufe transportieren und notfalls auch sohn zum kindergarten fahren,wenn wir mal verschlafen haben (der passt grad noch mit 14 kilo in zulässige gewicht) immer wieder mal ganz praktisch


----------



## GTA (4. September 2011)

Sauber, gefällt mir.
War damals mir am überlegen das Ding ans Fixie zu montieren.
Bei 130 Euro und 1,6kg hab ich mir das aber dann doch nochmal überlegt.

Schade, daß das blau so hell ist.
dunkler würd's hervorragend zum 12er Hool passen!
Aber schwarz geht auch denk ich!


----------



## thomasbee (4. September 2011)

So Leute, 

ich steige um auf Berserker Grün. Falls Ihr Interesse an meinem 2010 mit Magura Julie HP und Big Apples habt, siehe hier

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=412752

Siehe auch hier
http://www.thomasbee.de/hooli
Gruss

Thomas


----------



## spy0r (10. September 2011)

Thomas, das ist keine Lösung... beide fahren ist die Lösung ;-)


----------



## thomasbee (11. September 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Thomas, das ist keine Lösung... beide fahren ist die Lösung ;-)



Hab sehr gelacht !

Prinzipiell hast Du damit natürlich Recht, und es fällt mir auch wirklich nicht leicht, Schluss zu machen. Aber ich hab wenig Platz. Komischerweise gibt es nur sehr wenig Interesse, ich versuch jetzt mal mein Glück in der Bucht.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTA (12. September 2011)

Schon gesehen...?


----------



## thomasbee (12. September 2011)

So, jetzt mach ich Euch mal restlos feucht im Schlüpfer



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

.t


----------



## thomasbee (12. September 2011)

Scheiss Shimano Gnubbel rechts hinten.

.t


----------



## GTA (12. September 2011)

Gefallt mir immer besser das Teil!
Lediglich mit der Gabel kann ich mich noch nicht hundertprozentig anfreunden.
Die wirkt auf den Bildern recht klobig im Gegensatz zu dem Rahmen.

Aber ich denke das wird schon.
Ich hab meins ja bald im Wohnzimmer stehen...


----------



## spy0r (13. September 2011)

Uuuuh da wird die Hose nass... die Gabel ist der Knaller... ich bin ja noch am überlegen ob eine Lefty Federgabel passt, aber das würde wenn dann das 2011er betreffen. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man diese Shimano Schaltung sieht, ist auch klar welches ich auf Singlespeed umbauen würde, falls eins von beiden dran glauben muss!


----------



## thomasbee (13. September 2011)

Wenn Single Speed, dann aber mit Carbon-Belt.

.t


----------



## thomasbee (13. September 2011)

Zur Verteidigung Shimpansos muss man sagen, dass die Schaltung glaub ich ein Stueck weniger wiegt. Aber die SRAM GripShift schaltet eigentlich wirklich sehr leicht und schnell. Umruesten auf Kettenschaltung faende ich besser.

.t


----------



## GTA (13. September 2011)

Mit der Schaltung bin ich auch noch am hin und her denken!

Über den Winter wird erstmal die japanische Schaltung dran.
Dann gibt's nächstes Jahr entweder nen gemütlichen SS Umbau, ne X.9 Kettenschaltung (1x9?) oder wieder was japanisches, ne Alfine 8-Gang Nabe rein.

Gabeltechnisch hab ich auch schon über ne Lefty nachgedacht.
Extra eine dafür kaufen wär mir bei den Preisen dann doch zu happig, aber ich hab ja eine an meinem Flash.
Die Friesel ich mir über die Feiertage vielleicht mal spaßeshalber rein...


----------



## thomasbee (14. September 2011)

GTA schrieb:


> Mit der Schaltung bin ich auch noch am hin und her denken!
> Über den Winter wird erstmal die japanische Schaltung dran.



Ach Du glaubst C'dale hält seine Lieferzeiten ein?



GTA schrieb:


> Dann gibt's nächstes Jahr entweder nen gemütlichen SS Umbau, ne X.9 Kettenschaltung (1x9?) oder wieder was japanisches, ne Alfine 8-Gang Nabe rein.



Alfine ist viel zu schwer.



GTA schrieb:


> Gabeltechnisch hab ich auch schon über ne Lefty nachgedacht.
> Extra eine dafür kaufen wär mir bei den Preisen dann doch zu happig, aber ich hab ja eine an meinem Flash.
> Die Friesel ich mir über die Feiertage vielleicht mal spaßeshalber rein...



Und ins Flash schraubste dann die grüne Lefty vom Hooligan? Unfassbar. Will ich sehen. Beides.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (14. September 2011)

Mädels,

gibt's zum Brems-Pimpen zwischen Juicy 3 und Hope Limited vielleicht preislich noch was in der Mitte, was nicht jeder hat, ein bisschen bunt ist und auch noch einigermassen bremst?

@sphy0r, 

Was'n das für ne Bremsscheibe? 

Danke

Thomas


----------



## GTA (16. September 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ach Du glaubst C'dale hält seine Lieferzeiten ein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lefty ans Hool doch nur mal so, just for Fun.
Aber die grüne am 29er Flash, am Besten noch mit 20" Reifen schaut bestimmt auch neckisch...

Und: Nein, hab zu viel schlechtes über Cannondale im Bezug auf Lieferzeiten gehört.
Mein Flash allerdings war sogar 4 Wochen vor dem Termin abholbereit im Laden...


----------



## spy0r (16. September 2011)

ich rechne erst im januar mit dem hooligan, alles andere wäre eine überraschung!

wegen den bremsscheiben... bisher hab ich sie nicht mal bekommen, ich hoff die kommen bald mal.. ansonsten werdens am 11er auch direkt rote hope scheiben...

Bremse fürs 12er überleg ich auch noch.. evtl. ne Avid X0??


----------



## thomasbee (16. September 2011)

Ich muss zugeben, ich find ja auch die 2011er Shimano XTR mit den Bremssätteln und den Überlaufbehältern am Bremshebel in Chrome schon sehr schick. 

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...in/new_xtr/component_systems/race.html#brakes


Hat schon richtig bling bling, aber 400 Flocken für Bremsen ?! Na ja, die X0 liegt da ähnlich.

.t


----------



## spy0r (16. September 2011)

Porno


----------



## GTA (16. September 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> ich rechne erst im januar mit dem hooligan, alles andere wäre eine überraschung!


Schaumermal.
Bestellt ist's jedenfalls...

Was Umbauten angeht, mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn das Ding hier bei mir steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (17. September 2011)

was schimpft ihr denn über die Shimano Schaltung... 

Ich finde die 2011er Sram 3gangnabe total beschissen... schaltet nicht besonders toll und Spiel hat sie auch schon, obwohl ich absolut nicht viel gefahren bin... das Teil ist totaler Schrott...
Da kanns mit Shimano nur besser werden.


----------



## Markus.02 (18. September 2011)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> was schimpft ihr denn über die Shimano Schaltung...
> 
> Ich finde die 2011er Sram 3gangnabe total beschissen... schaltet nicht besonders toll und Spiel hat sie auch schon, obwohl ich absolut nicht viel gefahren bin... das Teil ist totaler Schrott...
> Da kanns mit Shimano nur besser werden.



kann ich bestätigen! darum hab ich jetzt umgebaut auf alfine 11. war ein ziemliches gefummel, hab sehr viel geflucht, aber jetzt läufts und ich bereue es nicht!
falls jemand auch umbauen möchte und vorab wissen will was er alles machen muss, kann mir ja eine pn schreiben...


----------



## thomasbee (18. September 2011)

Markus.02 schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen! darum hab ich jetzt umgebaut auf alfine 11. war ein ziemliches gefummel, hab sehr viel geflucht, aber jetzt läufts und ich bereue es nicht!
> falls jemand auch umbauen möchte und vorab wissen will was er alles machen muss, kann mir ja eine pn schreiben...



Fotos Markus, Fotos bitte.

.t


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2011)

Au ja !

Dann aber auch gleich hier noch bebildert dokumentieren :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528970&highlight=alfine+einbau


----------



## Markus.02 (18. September 2011)

ok mach ich, könnt ihr euch noch bis heute abend gedulden? kann mir noch jemand erklären wie ich zu meinem beitrag fotos hochladen kann?


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2011)

Du must die Bilder in Deine normale Fotogalerie, oder sonst irgendwo im Internet
hochladen damit sie verfügbar sind. Dann kannst Du im Text mit dem Bilder Button
den Link zum Bild einfügen.
In Deiner Fotogallerie geht's aber leichter, dort findest Du Optionen für den Bilderlink.


----------



## GTA (18. September 2011)

BTW.: Mein Händler hat mir den Termin Mitte Oktober nochmal bestätigt.
Ich bin gespannt!

Und das mit der Lefty im Hool wird wohl leider nix.
Gestern wurd mir mein fünf Monate altes 29er Flash geklaut...


----------



## thomasbee (18. September 2011)

GTA schrieb:


> BTW.: Mein Händler hat mir den Termin Mitte Oktober nochmal bestätigt.
> Ich bin gespannt!
> 
> Und das mit der Lefty im Hool wird wohl leider nix.
> Gestern wurd mir mein fünf Monate altes 29er Flash geklaut...



Ach Du liebe ********. Das tut mir echt leid. ich hoffe, Du hast ne Versicherung.

.t


----------



## thomasbee (18. September 2011)

Mädels,

Könnt Ihr Fachschrauber mir sagen, ob ich die hier

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1555&osCsid=46d05651f4b3fdefca087e45cd2a6b6b

oder die hier

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1251&osCsid=46d05651f4b3fdefca087e45cd2a6b6b

problemlos mit ner XTR Bremse verbauen kann, oder gibt das Ärger?

Merci, Thomas


----------



## Markus.02 (18. September 2011)

hab jetzt mal ein foto in mein album geladen. wie kann ich das jetzt zum beitrag hinzufügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus.02 (18. September 2011)

ah habs kapiert... das sind meine zwei schätzchen! kleiner und grosser bruder... 
mehr bilder vom hooligan bei meinen fotos. hoffe dem einen oder anderen gefällts!
bessere bilder gibts wenns wetter wieder schöner ist


----------



## spy0r (18. September 2011)

Thomas:

1.) Ich fieber gerade mit dir ;-)

2.) link geht irgendwie nicht...


----------



## GTA (18. September 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> Könnt Ihr Fachschrauber mir sagen, ob ich die hier
> 
> ...



Wenn der Scheibendurchmesser passt, sollte das alles funktionieren.
Offiziell gesehen verlierst Du sämtliche Garantieleistungen von Shimano, wenn Du eine andere Scheibe fährst.


Und übrigens:
Nein, ich hab meine Bikes nicht extra versichert.
Schaumermal, Anzeige ist aufgegeben, Verdacht geäußert.
Mal sehen was draus wird...


----------



## thomasbee (18. September 2011)

Markus.02 schrieb:


> ah habs kapiert... das sind meine zwei schätzchen! kleiner und grosser bruder...
> mehr bilder vom hooligan bei meinen fotos. hoffe dem einen oder anderen gefällts!
> bessere bilder gibts wenns wetter wieder schöner ist



Das Rocky ist auch vom allerfeinsten. Sind das Hope Bremsen?

.t


----------



## thomasbee (18. September 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Thomas:
> 1.) Ich fieber gerade mit dir ;-)



Na das hättste einfacher haben können.



spy0r schrieb:


> 2.) link geht irgendwie nicht...



Bei mir geht's.

.t


----------



## spy0r (18. September 2011)

Haben will ich's ja nicht, mich interessiert nur der Ausgang ;-)

Jo jetzt geht der Link, klar kannste die Scheiben verwenden!


----------



## Markus.02 (19. September 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Das Rocky ist auch vom allerfeinsten. Sind das Hope Bremsen?
> 
> .t



jup, hope tech v2 vented... gehn wie sau


----------



## thomasbee (19. September 2011)

So ganz langsam habe ich den Eindruck,
meinem Fahrradhändler geht's zu gut.
Ich war jetzt zum zweiten Mal da,
in der festen Absicht,
ein Hooligan zu bestellen,
aber er meinte,
er müsse nochmal telefonieren,
bevor er mir einen Preis sagen können.
Und bezüglich Umbau der Bremsen
hat er rumgemurrt,
als ob das eine Riesenanstrengung sei.
Ich glaub ich kauf woanders.

.t


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2011)

Lass mich raten, fängt der Händler mit P an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (20. September 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, fängt der Händler mit P an ?



Nee. Die ganze Zeit labern sie rum, was für ein Dreckshaufen Canyon doch ist, und sie die Preise kaputtmachen. Dann gehst Du dort hin und willst ohne gross Probezufahren etwas kaufen, und Du weisst genau was, und sie eiern rum, obwohl der Laden leer ist. Und Bremse tauschen scheint hart an der Grenze dessen zu sein, was sie noch machen können. Von Nabe tauschen fang ich da gar nicht erst an. Macht einfach keinen Spass. Da kann ich auch gleich online bestellen und selber schrauben.

Enttäuschend.

.t


----------



## spy0r (20. September 2011)

Ich hab mein 2012er auch bestellt ohne den Preis zu kennen... sie geben Bescheid wenn die Kiste da ist, damit wir den Umbau durchsprechen können... so stell ich mir das vor!


----------



## spy0r (22. September 2011)

So Freunde... heute beim Händler vorbeigekommen: Mein Liefertermin wurde schon mal auf Anfang November geschoben - ich sag doch, vor Januar kommt das nicht ;-)

Die XLC Bremsscheiben sind inzwischen tatsächlich bei mir angekommen, gefallen mir aber nicht... die "Spider" ist nur lackiert und das auch noch schlecht... die Dinger kommen mir nicht ans Hooligan... Hab jetzt gleich mal 4 Hope-Scheiben bestellt... 2xrot, 2xblau - Dann sind beide ausgestattet!


----------



## GTA (22. September 2011)

Hätt ich Dir eigentlich gleich sagen können!
An den Ope Scheiben führt halt doch kein Weg vorbei!


----------



## spy0r (22. September 2011)

Mei, hab ich schon 2 schöne Maßkrug-Untersetzer...


----------



## spy0r (24. September 2011)

New Stuff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTA (24. September 2011)

Das erste was man bei den Hope Scheiben tun sollte,
Ist zu testen ob die Dinger verbogen sind.
Das ist anscheinend leider ein kleines Problem bei den Dingern...

Aber wenn die Dinger grade sind, sind's die genialsten Scheiben...


----------



## thomasbee (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Maedels,

koennte einer von Euch Technikgoettern mir mal sagen, ob die Hope X2, speziell diese hier

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cheibenbremse-160mm-floating-pink-Spider.html 

technisch (nicht farblich) ans Hooligan 2012 passt, bzgl. Scheibenbremse/Nabe und Bremssatteladapter?

Danke

.t


----------



## SmithWesson (5. Oktober 2011)

an der gabel hat das 2012 eine IS aufnahme kein PM ist bei allen leftys so 


gruss thomas


----------



## thomasbee (7. Oktober 2011)

So,

alles wird gut. Hab heute bestellt. Inklusive vernünftiger Bremse.

.t


----------



## spy0r (8. Oktober 2011)

Welche Bremse hast jetzt bestellt?
Ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden, wird vermutlich aber die Elixir 5.

Mal gucken was sonst noch so zum pimpen geht...


----------



## thomasbee (9. Oktober 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Welche Bremse hast jetzt bestellt?
> Ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden, wird vermutlich aber die Elixir 5.
> Mal gucken was sonst noch so zum pimpen geht...



Lass Dich überraschen 

Sagt mal, was haltet ihr von den Pedalen hier in grün (Maus auf GREEN fahren)

http://www.atomlab.com/mtbpedspimp.html 

oder ist das farblich doch zu weit entfernt vom 2012er Rahmen? Jedenfalls finde ich dass meine weissen Wellgo Pedale farblich zu auffällig sind, kommen wohl ans MTB.

.t


----------



## spy0r (9. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt, muss ich jetzt doch ne MT8 drauf machen um nicht zu verkacken? 

Ich denk die Farbe passt nicht.. von den 3 "Farben" passt nur Schwarz zum 2012er...


----------



## thomasbee (9. Oktober 2011)

Schwarz ist indiskutabel. Entweder das hier



 

oder das hier




Meine Chefin sagt rot. Ich finde gruen immer noch nicht schlecht.

.t


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wo ich es sehe, auch eindeutig schwarz.
Aber mir wären sie zu schwer.


----------



## thomasbee (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja schwer sind sie, das stimmt. Hast Du ne Empfehlung für was schönes leichteres, klassisch ohne viel Schnick Schnack?

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2011)

Kenne mich nicht wirklich mit den Plattformpedalen aus,
habe mir die nc17 sudpin III pro pedale geholt, knapp 400 g, 90 â¬.


----------



## thomasbee (10. Oktober 2011)

@Zoomer: 

- Hast Du nen Hooligan, oder liest Du nur mit?
- Arbeitest Du nachts um 3:00 um das C'dale Flash 29er zu finanzieren? 
- Ist das Teil in Deinem Fotoalbum Carbon? 
- Geile Kiste. Was wiegt die?

.t


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> @Zoomer:
> 
> - Hast Du nen Hooligan, oder liest Du nur mit?
> - Arbeitest Du nachts um 3:00 um das C'dale Flash 29er zu finanzieren?
> ...



Hab kein Hooligan, bin nur interessiert.
Geantwortet hatte ich eigentlich kurz nach Mitternacht, habe aber den
Eindruck das hier hin und wieder die Beiträge eine gewisse Latenz aufweisen
was man auch schön an diversen redundanten Antworten sehen kann.

Das 29er Flash in L ist Carbon und wiegt derzeit um die 10,7 kg.

Würde ja gerne mal sehen wie ein Hooligan mit einem 26" Laufradsatz
aussieht, der Platz scheint ja da zu sein


----------



## quasilobo (12. Oktober 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Los Mädels, erzählt weiter von euren Hooligans, wie sie sich im Alltag schlagen, welche Umbauten ihr habt, zeigt Bilder ...
> Los, los!





...so, hab auch mal wieder was angebaut...da der Sohnemann in scharfen  Kurven immer aus dem Korb geflogen ist ^^ hier das vielleicht erste  Hooligan mit 2 Sätteln ;-) 

... und wenn man dann noch den Croozer hinten dran hängt, bewegt das Hooligan problemlos 4 Personen durch die Stadt.... 

...über die Sattelfarbe streiten wir noch, bisher war das Stück in Pink  das einzige, welches so klein war, dass es beim fahren die Beinfreiheit  überhaupt nicht einschränkt... und da ich jetzt noch meiner Frau die  pinkfarbenen Lichter geklaut hab, kann man es ja schon fast wieder als  Farbkonzept darstellen...


----------



## nisita (16. Oktober 2011)

da mein rad gerade geklaut wurde,bin ich irgendwie auf das hooligan gestoßen.
ein paar fragen vor einer probefahrt hätte ich aber dann doch...
-wie sieht es aus mit einem gepäckträger? anbau möglich? oder wie habt ihr eine tasche(für die arbeit) daran befestigt?
-ist man denn schnell genug (bzw. taugt es für 15km zur arbeit)?
-gibt es das rad auch irgendwo für weniger als 700? -als z.b. gebraucht oder altes modell? der diebstahl meines letzten rads gat eine zu große lücke im geldbeutel dagelassen?
-taugt die 3gang nabe? oder doch lieber singlespeed(was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin)

liebsten dank,
nisita

ps: für kleinere leute(170cm) sollte das rad dich kein problem sein


----------



## quasilobo (16. Oktober 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> da mein rad gerade geklaut wurde,bin ich irgendwie auf das hooligan gestoßen.
> ein paar fragen vor einer probefahrt hätte ich aber dann doch...
> -wie sieht es aus mit einem gepäckträger? anbau möglich? oder wie habt ihr eine tasche(für die arbeit) daran befestigt?
> -ist man denn schnell genug (bzw. taugt es für 15km zur arbeit)?
> ...




Hallo Nisita...

...Gepäckträger sollte sich finden lassen, vielleicht irgendwas aus dem Klappradbereich, da gibt es auch solide Modelle, hatte mal einen  vorne mit Korb drauf, welcher davor an einem Dahon-Klapprad montiert gewesen ist...


...also an sich sind 15 Kilometer kein Problem, hab erst heute wieder knapp 45 km mit dem Hool zurückgelegt... aber ob man sich bei 30 km jeden Tag nicht irgendwann doch nach ein paar mehr Zoll Reifengröße sehnt, kann ich nicht sagen ... Kommt vielleicht auch auf das Gelände an... hier in Berlin machen 15 km Spaß, man flitzt zwischen den Autos und Menschenmassen durch und bewältigt problemlos jegliche Bordsteine, Absätze und auch mal ganze U-Bahn-Treppen... 30 km gerader Radweg neben einer Landstraße stell`ich mir dagegen auf Dauer mit dem Hooligan eher langweilig vor... 


...gebrauchte Hooligans lassen sich zwar nicht in Massen finden...aber bei ebay/ Kleinanzeigen  etc. taucht immer wieder mal eins auf... dann auch zu recht moderaten Preisen...so +/ - 500 Euro... 


...also ich hab keine gute Erfahrung mit der 3-Gang-Nabe gemacht... und fahre es jetzt als SingleSpeed... für ne platte Stadt wie Berlin vollkommend zufriedenstellend...


----------



## nisita (16. Oktober 2011)

das klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut. wohne auch in berlin und da ist jeder gang mehr eigentlich zuviel.
werde dann erstmal einen händler suchen,bei dem man das ding prpobefahren kann,damit ich mir zumindest sicher bin. danach nach einem gebrauchten ohne lefty,da ich dich gene zumindest die möglichkeit einen(naben) hätte.
liebe grüße,
nisita


----------



## thomasbee (16. Oktober 2011)

quasilobo schrieb:


> Hallo Nisita...
> ... hier in Berlin machen 15 km Spaß, man flitzt zwischen den Autos und Menschenmassen durch und bewältigt problemlos jegliche Bordsteine, Absätze und auch mal ganze U-Bahn-Treppen...



Du fährst U-Bahn Treppen mit dem Hooli runter???

Mein ehemaliges 2010er Hooli hat sich aus München verabschiedet und rollt jetzt wohl auch durch Prenzlauer Berg. ich dachte, in Berlin gibt's ein paar Läden die noch 2009er und 10er Hooligans verkaufen. Da muss man hin und nachhaken. Ich hab mein 2012 auch nicht zum Katalogpreis bestellt.

.t


----------



## nisita (18. Oktober 2011)

oh, dachte bei cannondale ist sowas wie preisnachlas überhaupt nicht möglich. mal schauen, was sich hier in berlin so finden lässt.
das 2012 modell sieht ja ansich schon verdammt schick aus. von der schaltung abgesehen (und das mir ein schlichtes schwarz doch fast lieber wäre. so fällt es mir zusehr auf, auch wenn es verdammt nett anzusehen ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowdimension (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen Hooligan Fans

Sehr interessanter Thread!

Ich könnte ein 2011er Hooligan zu einem sehr vernünftigen Preis kaufen!

Meine einzige grosse Befürchtung ist meine Körpergrösse - bin knapp 190cm gross!

Geht das überhaupt mit meiner Grösse oder muss ich da den Vorbau und die Sattelstütze wechseln?

Wäre sehr froh um eine Rückantwort,da ich mich dieses Weekend entscheiden muss für den Kauf!

Vielen Dank und Grüsse aus der Schweiz  Daniel


----------



## thomasbee (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Daniel,

Bei mir (176) hat die Sattelstütze nach reichlich Reserve, müsste dort schon passen, aber Du wirst natürlich sportlicher sitzen mit erheblicher Sattelüberhöhung. Lenker kannst Du mit anderem Vorbau etwas anpassen. ich würde nicht ohne Probefahrt kaufen. Scheint grenzwertig bei Deiner Größe.

.t


----------



## Lowdimension (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Thomasbee

Vielen Dank für Deine rasche Rückantwort

Ja,das mit meinen knapp 190cm ist wohl schon etwas grenzwärtig beim Hooligan.

Ich finde das Teil aber so dermassen geil,dass ich ein solches Hooligan unbedingt kaufen möchte.

Der Verkäufer hat das Teil erst 2 - 3 mal gefahren und ist absolut im Neuzustand!

Der Preis wäre auch mehr als nur gut für ein praktisch neues Hooligan ohne Gebrauchsspuren

Mich würde mal interessieren wie gross die Hooliganfahrer in diesem Forum sind - habe schon etwas gelesen von 186cm und bei diesem User passts jedenfalls immer noch

Hier in der Schweiz kostet ein neues Hooligan knapp 1350 CHF (Schweizer Franken) - das sind ca. 1100 Euro aufgerundet nach dem heutigen Kurs....

Ich würde es für knapp 450 Euro bekommen!

Es kribbelt mir wirklich in den Händen!Leider ist der Verkäufer recht weit weg von mir entfernt so dass ich nicht schnell um die Ecke eine Probefahrt machen kann

Wenn es dann aber gar nicht passen würde für meine Grösse kann ich das Hooligan sicher wieder für einen anständigen Preis an den Mann oder Frau bringen

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben würde mich brennend interessieren wie gross hier die Hooligan Fahrer sind - wäre nett

Grüsse aus der Schweiz              Daniel


----------



## Markus.02 (22. Oktober 2011)

ich bin 1,84 gross, ich würde sagen bis 1,90 gehts noch... natürlich solltest evtl den vorbau + lenker anpassen. nur sattel raus ist auch nicht die lösung, da den oberkörper sehr stark nach vorne kippt und du dann dein ganzes gewicht auf den armen hast... -> schlafen dann schnell mal ein...

denke mit steilerem vorbau gehts auf jeden fall noch! danach wirds grenzwertig und je nach vorliebe... da würde ich dann auf jeden fall immer eine probefahrt machen...

gruss markus


----------



## Lowdimension (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Markus!

Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag!

Der originale Cannondale Hooligan Vorbau kann man so glaube ich auch in der Neigung bzw. Höhe verstellen - liege ich da richtig?

Das mit dem Einschlafen der Arme kenne ich nur zu gut - deshalb sollte es schon einigermassen bequem zum Fahren sein,wobei ich dagen muss,dass es eher ein Funbike für mich ist und daher nicht für längere Touren

Vor ein paar Monaten war ich bei einem Cannondale Händler der noch ein Exemplar im Ausstellungsraum gehabt hat - ich Idiot hätte dazumal eine Probefahr machen müssen,dann wüsste ich heute bescheidDamals hatte ich aber noch nicht so extremes Interesse an diesem Bike,obwohl ich es schon dazumal toll gefunden habe!

Grüsse aus der Schweiz                Daniel


----------



## spy0r (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier nochmal das 2011er mit Hope Bremsscheiben, nachdem es dann hoffentlich bald mit dem 2012er losgeht 

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2657/cog3k6uy_jpg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (29. Oktober 2011)

schick schick. mal von den felgen-aufklebern abgesehen. -seh ich das richtig, dass du 2 schlösser hast? und wie fährt sich der marathon im vergleich zum kojak? speziel auf kopfsteinplfaster, da ist mir der kojak doch "ein wenig" zu hart. ansonsten gefällt er mir aber.


----------



## spy0r (29. Oktober 2011)

das billige Kabelschloss hab ich nur, falls ich mal eben eine Minute in einen Laden rein muss und mir das Bordo zu sperrig ist...

Ich hab den Kojak nach einer Woche runtergerissen, nicht weil ich ihn zu hart fand, sondern da ich innerhalb einer Woche 2x einen Platten hatte und jetzt mit dem Marathon noch keinen. Ist ein normaler Marathon 1.50x20. Auf mein 2012er soll ein Marathon Plus in 1.35x20 drauf!

edit: Kopfsteinpflaster ist so oder so ********, aber schon etwas besser als der steinharte (aber gutaussehende) Kojak

edit2: Meine rote Kette sieht man auf dem Bild ja garnicht richtig ;-)


----------



## Lowdimension (1. November 2011)

Hallöchen!

Sooooo,bin endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Hooligans

Ich muss sagen,es geht eigentlich ganz gut mit meinen 190cm und das Bike macht unheimlich viel Spass

Hmmmm,der Lenker dürfte allerdings noch ein bisschen höher sein - nun habe ich hier im Thread gesehen,dass andere Vorbauten,Spacer usw. verbaut wurden.

Das Steuerrohr ist ja bekanntlich nicht unendlich lang - sonst hätte ich da höhere Spacer (Distanzringe) dazwischen klemmen können.

Dann würde mich noch wunder nehmen welcher Durchmesser das Steuerrohr hat - ich denke aber es sollte 1 1/8" sein,oder täusche ich mich da?

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Habe sogar gesehen,dass es Steuerrohrverlängerungen gibt,damit man den Lenker anpassen kann!

Jedenfalls finde ich die originalen Reifen sehr schmal und hart - habe nun BMX Reifen (Animal TWW) in 20 x 2.00" bestellt - natürlich wie bei meinem Cannondale Prophet mit Weisswand

Hier aber mal ein Bild von meinem Hooligan:





Hier noch ein Bild von den neuen Reifen:





Und nochmal:






Ach ja,finde es sehr schade,dass man die roten Aufkleber nicht entfernen kann,die sind ja leider mitlackiert wordenWollte mir nämlich neue Cannondale Hooligan Schriftzüge in schwarz matt machen lassen - naja,aus dem Vorhaben wird wohl nichts

Was mich ein bisschen stört sind die Klickgeräusche der Schaltung beim Fahren - um so schwerer der Gang um so hörbarer ist dieses Klicken....denke das ist aber normal?

Mein Hooligan sieht wirklich aus wie neu und für den Preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen

Grüsse aus der Schweiz               Daniel


----------



## nisita (1. November 2011)

wegen dem lenker.. es gibt ja auch lenker, die noch etwas mehr "nach oben" gehen, das hilft vielleicht. im extremen kann man sich ja für einen bmx-lenker mit zwischenstange entscheiden, das wären dann nochmal locker 20-30cm höher.

klick-geräusche hab ich eigentlich keine, also nicht beim fahren, außer natürlich der freilauf. bei mir surrt nur die lefty-nabe ein wenig, bin mir noch nicht sicher warum und wieso.
-du kannst die roten aufkleber baer ja auch komplett überkleben.zumindest hinten und in der mitte sollte das auch halbwegs nett aussehen.


----------



## spy0r (1. November 2011)

klar hast auch du klickgeräusche beim fahren.. ist halt so bei ner nabenschaltung... aber über die eigenheiten und geräusche der sram i-motion steht ja auch schon genug im thread... ;-)


----------



## Lowdimension (1. November 2011)

Hallöchen!

Ist mir schon klar betreff Nabenschaltung - ich fands nur komisch,dass man im leichtesten Gang praktisch nichts und beim schwersten Gang dieses Geräusch recht gut hört....

Kann mir noch jemand sagen welcher Durchmesser (in Zoll) das Steuerrohr hat?Denke es sind 1 1/8"????

Nun ja,ein BMX Lenker möchte ich mir eigentlich nicht verbauen - sieht einfach für mein Auge nicht schön aus......es fehlt bei der Lenkerhöhe nicht viel.....

Beim Kauf meines Hooligans sind 2 Distanzringe am Steuerrohr - habe hier aber einige Fotos gesehen,dass dort 3 Distanzringe verbaut wurden.....der originale verstellbarer Vorbau von Cannondale ist nicht unbedingt schlecht,aber würde sicher noch etwas besseres geben?

Da muss ich mich wohl selber noch etwas schlau machen - die Sattelstütze passt jedenfalls perfekt und hätte auch dort noch ein wenig Spielraum...

Grüsse aus der Schweiz                  Daniel


----------



## spy0r (1. November 2011)

Naja, bei einem Planetengetriebe hast du natürlich auch immer einmal einen direkten Gang... d.h. bei einer Schaltstellung hast du eben kein klickern!

Ich weiß, dass das neue 2012er ein 1,5zoll Steuerrohr hat, somit müsste das 2011er ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr haben. Ich hab am 2011er auch 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Guck dich einfach mal um, für größere Leute gibts mit Sicherheit Lösungen bzgl. anderem Vorbau. Ein Riser Lenker ist nicht nötig denke ich...


----------



## thomasbee (2. November 2011)

Hi Daniel,



Lowdimension schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar betreff Nabenschaltung - ich fands nur komisch,dass man im leichtesten Gang praktisch nichts und beim schwersten Gang dieses Geräusch recht gut hört....



Echte Kerle bauen frueher oder spaeter ohnehin auf Single-Speed oder Kettenschaltung um. Ansonsten musst Du halt den iPod lauter drehen.

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch und viel Spass mit dem Hooli !

.t


----------



## spy0r (5. November 2011)

So, meins ist da... jetzt noch den Bremsenumbau und dann nehm ich's mit für's Feintuning ;-)


----------



## thomasbee (5. November 2011)

Oh je oh je ob je. Ich hab glaub ich beim selben Händler wie Du bestellt. Jetzt bin ich schon wieder total feucht im Schlüpfer muss aber Donnerstag für 2 Wochen beruflich ans Ende der Welt. Sowas.

Viel Spass und ich erbitte Fotos vom Bremsenumbau und einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (6. November 2011)

Bremsenmäßig hab ich mich jetzt recht unspektakulär für eine Elixir 5 entschieden mit den blauen Hope Scheiben...

Hab mir jetzt im Laden noch nicht soviel angesehen, das fette Steuerrohr  allerdings ist echt nen Knaller! Mal schauen wann die Bremse da ist,  musste leider bestellt werden. Auch bei den Reifen hab ich auf 1.35er  Marathon+ gewechselt. Ich denke mal Ende der kommenden Woche kann ich  das Ding dann entgültig mitnehmen. Dann mal noch sehen welches  Feintuning dann noch ansteht...

Na dann solltest du deins ja auch bald bekommen  Können uns ja dann mal treffen...


----------



## owdtaucher (7. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> So, meins ist da... jetzt noch den Bremsenumbau und dann nehm ich's mit für's Feintuning ;-)



Hallo, was für Bremsen läst du den drauf machen?


----------



## spy0r (7. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Bremsenmäßig hab ich mich jetzt recht unspektakulär für eine Elixir 5 entschieden mit den blauen Hope Scheiben...



!


----------



## owdtaucher (7. November 2011)

mein 2012 hooligan ist jetzt auch gekommen

Aber die Gabel sieht schon wuchtig aus

Als erstens habe ich vor die Reifen auf Schwalbe Mow Joe 1,85 zu wechseln. Der einzige Faltbare BMX Reifen. Ich finde den Cool.


----------



## thomasbee (8. November 2011)

Fotos von Bike und speziell Reifen wären wunderbar.

Werdet Ihr auch nen Ständer montierten? Cannondale Kick Stand?

.t


----------



## spy0r (9. November 2011)

mal etwas lockere Hooligan Herbst Action (eigentlich nur ein erster Test der GoPro CAM )

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-imjX2KwYpA"]GoPro: 1st try GoPro with Cannondale Hooligan      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## owdtaucher (9. November 2011)

Schönes Viedeo

Was ist das für eine Kammera?


----------



## spy0r (9. November 2011)

mit dem Lesen hast du's nicht so oder? 



spy0r schrieb:


> (eigentlich nur ein erster Test der GoPro CAM )http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-imjX2KwYpA


----------



## owdtaucher (9. November 2011)

Und schreiben auch nicht sehe ich gerade

Aber gibt es da nur ein Modell? Naja ich schau mal nach.


Hoffentlich kann ich mein Hooligan bald abholen, das Video mach lust auf eine kleine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (9. November 2011)

Hehe 

Genau genommen ist das die "GoPro HD Helmet Hero" mit dem optional erhältlichen Brustgurt... auch wenn die Perspektive wie man sieht noch ziemlicher Mist war, aber das sind ja nur Erfahrungswerte... Auf jeden Fall ist der Kontrast ziemlich cool, der Weitwinkel auch und Farben gefallen mir auch... 

Macht Lust auf mehr! Dann aber mit dem richtigen Fahrrad ;-)


----------



## thomasbee (9. November 2011)

Coole Sache mit der GoPro. Juckt mich auch. Ich find das Video als Start schonmal sehr sehr ordentlich ! Nette Musik, weiche Schnitte, und die Kamera ist schoen ruhig und wedelt nicht herum mit dem Kopf.


----------



## spy0r (10. November 2011)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings etwas am Lack gemacht, konnte es nicht lassen ;-)




Heut war es soweit... das erste Mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit Hooligan einem anderen begegnet ;-) Schaut super aus mit der weißen Gabel!


----------



## owdtaucher (11. November 2011)

Gibt es auch jemand der mit dem Hooligan nicht nur in der Stadt fährt.

Also, Waldwege, Singeltrail, Hausstrecke usw.

Mit den richtigen Reifen müste das doch auch spass machen

Wie BMX fahren oder so....


----------



## Lowdimension (11. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Soooo,bei meinem Hooligan hat sich mittlerweile einiges getan!

Es kommt noch ein Carbon Lenker (Rizer) von FSA und ein Carbon Vorbau drauf!

Hier mal die aktuellsten Bilder:

















Das Hooligan ist einfach klasse

Grüsse aus der Schweiz Daniel


----------



## owdtaucher (11. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus

Mit dem anderen Vorbau wird es noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (11. November 2011)

warum nur lassen soviele die aufkleber an den felgen dran? neuer trend? hab ich was verpasst? meins hat übrigens ein dynamo (seitenläufer) und eine vorderradlampe bekommen. mehr hat sich noch nicht getan.


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. November 2011)

Hallo Hooligan Fans!

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, aber nicht neu mit dem Hooligan. 
I habe gerade ein Photo von meinem 2012 Hooligan Rohloff auf geladen... Bin nicht sicher wie man Bilder zum Post macht... Aber ein paar Photos sind in meiner Gallery.

Last mich wissen was ihr Denkt.

Bis dann, Gruss aus der Schweiz!


----------



## nisita (16. November 2011)

seh ich das richtig, dass du an dem einen ne rohloff und ein schlumpf getriebe hast?

lohnt sich denn eine rohloff bei dem hooligan? ich meine so das klassische rad zum schnell fahren / fürs gelände ist es ja nicht. (auch wenn meins aktuell -neben dem klapprad- als bike für alles genutzt wird)


----------



## Markus.02 (16. November 2011)

fotos kenne ich zum teil schon von facebook...

war auch mal kurz am überlegen zwecks rohloff, ist bei mir aber jetzt nur eine alfine geworden... aber die ist mir fast schon zu schwer...
bin auf der suche nach einen rahmen vom ausland... scheinbar ist hier ein schaltauge verbaut worden (auch bei den 2012ern) und dann gibts nur eins:
chris king vorne und hinten!!!

ach ja, falls einer an so einen rahmen ran kommt (mit schaltauge) darf sich gerne bei mir melden! danke

ps. fotos von meinem hooligan im album.


----------



## ArSt (16. November 2011)

Hallo Erwin!
Ist ja scharf! Eine Rohloff und ein Schlumpfgetriebe in einem Hooligan! Kommt es da nicht zu Überschneidungen (doppelte Gänge)? Da ist der Schwerpunkt aber spürbar weit unten! Ist sicher toll zum Fahren und sieht gut aus!
Hab mal ein Schlumpf HSD-Getriebe mit einer Nexus 7-Gang kombiniert: Bin begeistert! Bilder im Album, daß rote Univega.
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## spy0r (16. November 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> meins hat übrigens ein dynamo (seitenläufer) und eine vorderradlampe bekommen. mehr hat sich noch nicht getan.




zeig mal!


----------



## nisita (16. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> zeig mal!


mit der lampenbefestigung bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, jedoch ist diese lampe sowieso nur vorläufig dran, um das "konzept" zu testen. später kommt als a) eine andere lampe und b) eine andere befestigung.


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. November 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, dass du an dem einen ne rohloff und ein schlumpf getriebe hast?
> 
> lohnt sich denn eine rohloff bei dem hooligan? ich meine so das klassische rad zum schnell fahren / fürs gelände ist es ja nicht. (auch wenn meins aktuell -neben dem klapprad- als bike für alles genutzt wird)




Ich finde schon das sich das lohnt...
Ich mag die Rahmen Geometrie sehr und benutze es deswegen täglich 30 bis 50 Kilometer (Und Ich war nie ein grosser Fan von Kettenschaltungen und als ich nach 15 Jahren pause wieder anfing zu fahren wurde mir von Fachleuten, die Rohloff nahe gelegt). 
Habe seit ich das Rad (Weisses 2011) im März gebaut habe über 3100km damit zurück gelegt (und das trotz 3 Monatigem Ausland Aufenthalts). Dank der Übersetzung sind 84km/h ohne weiteres möglich (etwas nervös wegen der kleinen Räder aber machbar) deswegen habe ich auch die Shimano XT bremsen verbaut... man will ja auch mal anhalten.
Das komplett Rad is relative "Billig" aber es werden auch ziemlich Billige Komponenten verbaut... Der Rahmen ist super. Ich glaube nicht das ich mit einem Scalpel, Flash oder BadBoy viel mehr spass hätte...

Habe seit dem beginn dieses Jahres 26 Kilo abgespeckt... Also von meiner Seite... Hätte ich ein anderes Rad gekauft, wäre ich nicht so sicher dass ich das gleiche erreicht hätte...   

Aber wie gesagt, das ist Ansicht's Sache.

Erwin

PS: Mein Nächstes Projekt ist ein Hooli mit der Pinion P1.18, Getriebe ist bestellt und sollte im März nächsten Jahres da sein... dann noch etwas am Rahmen säbeln...


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. November 2011)

Markus.02 schrieb:


> fotos kenne ich zum teil schon von facebook...
> 
> war auch mal kurz am überlegen zwecks rohloff, ist bei mir aber jetzt nur eine alfine geworden... aber die ist mir fast schon zu schwer...
> bin auf der suche nach einen rahmen vom ausland... scheinbar ist hier ein schaltauge verbaut worden (auch bei den 2012ern) und dann gibts nur eins:
> ...




Hallo Markus,
Dacht ich doch das du das bist... 

Ich hab mich an die "schwere" Rohloff gewöhnt, ist ja nur ein paar 100 Gramm schwerer als die I-Motion 3 die mit dem Rad mit kam. 

Wegen Schaltauge...
Mein Verständnis war das die Hooligan 3 Rahmen mit I-motion 3 und die Hooligan 8 respektive 9 mit Umwerfer sich nur am Tretlager unterscheiden. Das selbe jetzt mit dem 2012 Hooligan 1 und dem Hooligan 2 respektive Hooligan Road. Eine kleine schwarze Platte ist mit der selben Mutter am Rahmen befestigt wie das hinter Rad und an dieser Platte ist das Schaltauge für den Umwerfer integriert...   

Also so lange du diese platte hast kannst du aus jedem Hooligan ein Umwerfer Model machen aber nicht vice versa...


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. November 2011)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin!
> Ist ja scharf! Eine Rohloff und ein Schlumpfgetriebe in einem Hooligan! Kommt es da nicht zu Überschneidungen (doppelte Gänge)? Da ist der Schwerpunkt aber spürbar weit unten! Ist sicher toll zum Fahren und sieht gut aus!
> Hab mal ein Schlumpf HSD-Getriebe mit einer Nexus 7-Gang kombiniert: Bin begeistert! Bilder im Album, daß rote Univega.
> Es grüßt Dich Armin!



Hallo Armin,
Dein Univega sieht ja toll aus...

Rohloff/Schlumpf combo ergibt 28 Gänge mit einer Entfaltung von 1315%... Mit dem 34T/85T Zahnkrans ergibt das etwa 20 oder 22 wirkliche Gänge... Im ersten kann ich Wände hochfahren und im 28-igsten erreiche ich Bergab bis zu 84km/h.... (Dann geben die Beine den Abschied)
Ganz toll zum fahren... habe schon über 3100km dieses Jahr zurück gelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (16. November 2011)

Weiß jemand den Radstand des/der Hooligans? thx


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. November 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Weiß jemand den Radstand des/der Hooligans? thx



Radstand fuer 2012: 106 cm

http://www.cannondale.com/che/2012-hooligan-1-20415


----------



## Markus.02 (17. November 2011)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Wegen Schaltauge...
> Mein Verständnis war das die Hooligan 3 Rahmen mit I-motion 3 und die Hooligan 8 respektive 9 mit Umwerfer sich nur am Tretlager unterscheiden. Das selbe jetzt mit dem 2012 Hooligan 1 und dem Hooligan 2 respektive Hooligan Road. Eine kleine schwarze Platte ist mit der selben Mutter am Rahmen befestigt wie das hinter Rad und an dieser Platte ist das Schaltauge für den Umwerfer integriert...
> 
> Also so lange du diese platte hast kannst du aus jedem Hooligan ein Umwerfer Model machen aber nicht vice versa...



hallo erwin,

damit ichs kapier: wenn ich diese platte hab, welche am rahmen mit einer schraube fixiert wird + schnellspanner achse kann ich an dieser platte ein schaltwerk festschrauben!?
diese platte paßt an jedes hooligan3 (2011)?
falls ja, wo bekomme ich diese platte her??? ich hatte schon mal im netz gestöbert, auch bei schaltauge.de... aber nix gefunden. 
falls du anregungen hast, oder info, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar!!!

gruss markus


----------



## spy0r (17. November 2011)

@erwin: geile bikes... freu mich auch schon auf mein 2012er.... mein 2011er bekommt dann direkt die Spikes für den Winter


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. November 2011)

Markus.02 schrieb:


> hallo erwin,
> 
> damit ichs kapier: wenn ich diese platte hab, welche am rahmen mit einer schraube fixiert wird + schnellspanner achse kann ich an dieser platte ein schaltwerk festschrauben!?
> diese platte paßt an jedes hooligan3 (2011)?
> ...



Hallo Markus,

Der Hooligan basiert auf dem alten BadBoy (ca. 2007-2009) und der Hinterbau wurde nie upgedated... (Darum war ich in der Lage mein 2011 Hooli zu Rohloff umzubauen ohne zusätzliche Teile, Hab einfach den 2007 BadBoy Rohloff mod kopiert) Auch beim 2012 sind es immer noch die identischen Ausfallende. (Das ist aber auch das einzige das vom 2011 Übernomen wurde!!!)

Das sollte passen (about 99% sure), bitte aber umbedingt double checken:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP093

Hope that helps... Good Luck,

Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> @erwin: geile bikes... freu mich auch schon auf mein 2012er.... mein 2011er bekommt dann direkt die Spikes für den Winter



Danke für die Blumen... 
Ich habe heute an meinem 2011 rumgebastelt... Ich hatte noch das Hinterrad mit der Nexus von dem 2012 rumliegen und die Formula Single Speed von meinem 2008 Hooli. Nexus weg Single Speed rein... Original Speichen waren zu kurz da hab ich halt gleich mit DT Swiss 2mm angefangen, gekürzt und Gewinde geschnitten... Eingespeicht, Zentriert und ausgewuchtet... 

Morgen sollte ich es fertig bringen...

Ich mach Photos... bis bald,

Erwin


----------



## Markus.02 (18. November 2011)

.


----------



## Markus.02 (18. November 2011)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Der Hooligan basiert auf dem alten BadBoy (ca. 2007-2009) und der Hinterbau wurde nie upgedated... (Darum war ich in der Lage mein 2011 Hooli zu Rohloff umzubauen ohne zusätzliche Teile, Hab einfach den 2007 BadBoy Rohloff mod kopiert) Auch beim 2012 sind es immer noch die identischen Ausfallende. (Das ist aber auch das einzige das vom 2011 Übernomen wurde!!!)
> 
> ...




danke erwin für die schnelle hilfe!
 wo warst du diesen sommer, als ich mich zum krüppel gesucht hab...
wüßte nicht wo ich double checken soll...? auf den bildern bei facebook schauts zumindest mal annähernd so aus! für die zwei schrauben müsste ich dann zwei gewinde in das ausfallende des hooligans schneiden, oder?


bei mir ist da nämlich kein gewinde: 





hast du bei deinem hooligan-ausfallende ein gewinde? denke das hat keiner der eine nabenschaltung serie verbaut hat...


----------



## ErwinLandau (18. November 2011)

Markus...

Ich war in Bucharest am arbeiten... 

Okay...
I hab mir das Ausfallende nochmals genau an einem BadBoy angeschaut... eben das 1% kommt zurück um mich in den Allerwertesten zubeissen. Neben dem Tretlager ist also auch das Ausfallende an der rechten Seite für die Hooligan 8 und 9 anders angefertigt.
Das Schaltauge ist auch das Ausfallende auf der rechtem Seite...

Habe detail Builder vom Ausfallenden hoch geladen. 

Bilder sagen tausend Worte...


Sorry, sieht so aus also ob der Umbau doch nicht so leicht sein dürfte.

Ich weiss nicht vielviel du investieren willst aber es gibt ne Deutsche Firma die sehr gute Arbeit leistet im umbau von Alurahmen (Sie werden meinen Rahmen für die Pinion umbauen): http://www.mi-tech.de/Service.html

Good Luck,


Erwin

PS: Nochmals überlegt... und erinnerte mich an das: Hier sind ein paar Builder vom William Hsu seinem Hooli, er hat ein Hooligan 3 zu Kettenschaltung umgebaut, Du bist ja auch Facebook Mitglied, vielleicht eine gute ansprech Person: 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100583381061483&set=o.146088275355&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100444990876523&set=o.146088275355&type=1&theater

Viel Glueck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (18. November 2011)

Schnee ist keine Ausrede!





Nächste Woche ist mein 2012er final fertig...


----------



## nisita (18. November 2011)

die frage bleibt auch, warum man das machen möchte? wo sind die vorteile gegenüber singlespeed bzw. nabenschaltung? also zumindest bei dem hooligan, bei einem rennrad kann ich mir das schon denken.


----------



## nisita (18. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Schnee ist keine Ausrede!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh... das ist ja mal geil. nur sind halt die voll-spikes auch nur bei "nur schnee/eis" zu gebrauchen. und den gibt es hier zu selten :/


----------



## spy0r (18. November 2011)

Da ich nächste Woche mein 2. Hooligan mit "Sommerreifen" habe, hab ich glücklicherweise ein Bike für jedes Wetter ;-)


edit: Die Spikes kannst du notfalls auch problemlos auf Asphalt fahren ohne ihnen zu schaden.. is halt nur schweine laut!


----------



## nisita (19. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Da ich nächste Woche mein 2. Hooligan mit "Sommerreifen" habe, hab ich glücklicherweise ein Bike für jedes Wetter ;-)
> 
> 
> edit: Die Spikes kannst du notfalls auch problemlos auf Asphalt fahren ohne ihnen zu schaden.. is halt nur schweine laut!



für 2 bikes reicht es hier gerade nicht. -es ist vorallem gefählich mit spikes, zumindest bei nässe. hab mich deswegen letztes jahr ein paar mal hingelegt.


----------



## owdtaucher (19. November 2011)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das sich das lohnt...
> Ich mag die Rahmen Geometrie sehr und benutze es deswegen täglich 30 bis 50 Kilometer (Und Ich war nie ein grosser Fan von Kettenschaltungen und als ich nach 15 Jahren pause wieder anfing zu fahren wurde mir von Fachleuten, die Rohloff nahe gelegt).
> Habe seit ich das Rad (Weisses 2011) im März gebaut habe über 3100km damit zurück gelegt (und das trotz 3 Monatigem Ausland Aufenthalts). Dank der Übersetzung sind 84km/h ohne weiteres möglich (etwas nervös wegen der kleinen Räder aber machbar) deswegen habe ich auch die Shimano XT bremsen verbaut... man will ja auch mal anhalten.
> Das komplett Rad is relative "Billig" aber es werden auch ziemlich Billige Komponenten verbaut... Der Rahmen ist super. Ich glaube nicht das ich mit einem Scalpel, Flash oder BadBoy viel mehr spass hätte...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (20. November 2011)

Strassen maessing...
Meistens Stadt Strassen, Parks, Ueberland Strassen, etc... So lange sie asphaltieret sind fahr ich drauf... Schotter is nicht so mein Fall....


----------



## spy0r (23. November 2011)

Hab jetzt mein 2012er mit Elixir 5 zu Hause stehen... vorne schon auf die Hope Scheibe umgebaut, hinten brauch ich noch einen Centerlock Adapter!

Fahrtechnisch kann ich bisher sagen, dass die 1.35er Marathon Plus der absolute Hammer sind, die Nabe deutlich leiser ist als die SRAM vom 2011er und das Steuerrohr einfach super fett ist ;-)


----------



## spy0r (25. November 2011)

Und weiter geht's... hab das 2012er Hooligan jetzt mal soweit "fertig" um mich damit auf die Straße zu trauen ;-)

Einmal die hintere Bremse fertig:




Und dann noch ein Satz crankbrothers cobalt Griffe für weitere blaue eloxierte Effekte:




Greetz


----------



## thomasbee (25. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Schnee ist keine Ausrede!



Was muss ich da sehen, Du gehst fremd mit einem Specialized ???
Schande auf Dein Haupt!

.t


----------



## spy0r (26. November 2011)

Och dafür schäm ich mich nicht, mein Stumpi leistet gute Arbeit ;-)

Das 2012er Hool' ist offensichtlich optisch noch aufdringlicher als das 2011er, mir kommt es vor als würde ich damit noch öfter angesprochen werden!!!


----------



## Lowdimension (26. November 2011)

Hallöchen Hooligan Fans!

Soooo,bei mir hat sich in der Zwischenzeit auch wieder einiges getan:

Carbon Vorbau
Carbon lenker
Carbon Spacer
Neue Vorbauerhöhung
Felgenaufkleber entfernt

Bestellt sind:

Avid Elixir 5 Scheibenbremsen 180mm in Weiss
Alligator Bremsscheiben 180mm Durchmesser in Weiss

Nun suche ich eigentlich nur noch eine gute und laaaaaaaaaaaaange Carbon Sattelstütze.....vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Hier mal die aktuellen Fotos:

































In Arbeit:









Sooooo,das wärs wieder einmal von mir!

Grüsse aus der Schweiz                         Daniel


----------



## spy0r (26. November 2011)

Cool! Hinten bekommst aber keine 180er Scheibe drauf würd ich mal schätzen...


----------



## Lowdimension (26. November 2011)

Hallöchen!

Hmmmmm,jetzt machst Du mich aber ein bisschen unsicher mit den 180er Scheiben für hinten.....

Komme ich da mit dem Rahmen in die Quere?

Kann ich nachträglich wenn es nicht funktionieren würde auf 160er umrüsten,oder muss ich dann auch die passende Klemmvorrichtung (Bremsbackenaufnahme) für 160er besorgen?

Kenne mich da leider noch nicht so gut aus!

Grüsse aus der Schweiz  Daniel

EDIT: So wie ich nun herausgefunden habe muss ich einfach nur den Discadapter IS2000 von 180er auf 160er wechseln?


----------



## spy0r (26. November 2011)

Jo... ich kann schon mit ner 160er Scheibe die Schraube vom Bremssattel nur bei abmontiertem Adapter drehen... Hinten musst du also ziemlich sicher auf eine 160er Scheibe gehen (mit Adapter kein Problem). Vorne ists egal!


----------



## Lowdimension (26. November 2011)

Hallöchen!

Habe gerade nachgeschaut - so wie es aussieht geht hinten wirklich nur eine 160er Disc - schaaaaaaade!

Dann werde ich wohl meine Bestellung noch einmal umändern müssen.......hätte vielleicht vorher besser hier nachfragen sollen.....

Dann muss ich eigentlich nur den Discadapter für 160er und dann noch die 160er Disc umbestellen

Vielen Dank und Grüsse aus der Schweiz                   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (26. November 2011)

Lowdimension schrieb:


> Hallöchen Hooligan Fans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find den weißen Benz ja geil. Richtiger Ludenschlitten zum Patrouille-Fahren auf der Reeperbahn.
Aber sowas gibt es ja wohl hoffentlich in der Schweiz nicht. 

.t


----------



## thomasbee (26. November 2011)

Lowdimension schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Habe gerade nachgeschaut - so wie es aussieht geht hinten wirklich nur eine 160er Disc - schaaaaaaade!



Was willst Du mit ner 180 Disc hinten? Die Eiger Nordwand runterfahren? 

.t


----------



## thomasbee (26. November 2011)

Lowdimension schrieb:


> Hallöchen Hooligan Fans!
> 
> Soooo,bei mir hat sich in der Zwischenzeit auch wieder einiges getan:
> 
> ...



Und die Felgen? Aluminium ? tztztztz. Enttäuschend.

.t


----------



## thomasbee (26. November 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Das 2012er Hool' ist offensichtlich optisch noch aufdringlicher als das 2011er, mir kommt es vor als würde ich damit noch öfter angesprochen werden!!!



Da bin ich ja beruhigt. schließlich mach ich das ganze Gepimpe ja nur, damit mir die blonde Sahneschnitte an der Eisdiele endlich nen Heiratsantrag macht.

Meins kommt angeblich nächste Woche

.t


----------



## Lowdimension (26. November 2011)

@thomasbee: Die EDIT Funktion würds auch tun

Ehmmmm,wo siehst Du nen weissen Benz?Neee,Reeperbahn haben wir nicht - ich gehe mit dem Fahrzeug auf Treffen und ist ein weiteres Hobby von mir...aber egal.

Ist ja schön wenn Du Kritik ausüben möchtest.....aber ein Benz is das nicht

Die Voll und Teilcarbon Anbauteile finde ich halt von der Oberflächenstruktur einfach schön - die Gewichtsreduktion ist da weniger massgebend für mich.Ist vielleicht wohl nicht so Dein Geschmack,aber das muss es ja auch nicht sein

Einen schönen Abend und Grüsse aus der Schweiz     Daniel


----------



## bokimava (26. November 2011)

Schönes Hooligan und schöner Escort


----------



## thomasbee (26. November 2011)

Ach ein Escort ist das. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Das mit der EDIT Funktion verstehe ich nicht???

.t


----------



## thomasbee (26. November 2011)

Lowdimension schrieb:


> Die Voll und Teilcarbon Anbauteile finde ich halt von der Oberflächenstruktur einfach schön - die Gewichtsreduktion ist da weniger massgebend für mich.Ist vielleicht wohl nicht so Dein Geschmack,aber das muss es ja auch nicht



Karbon find ich prinzipiell nicht so schlecht, aber eher um Gewicht zu sparen, aber dann müsste man erstmal die 3 Gang Nabe rausschmeißen.

.t


----------



## ErwinLandau (26. November 2011)

Lowdimension schrieb:


> Hallöchen Hooligan Fans!
> 
> Nun suche ich eigentlich nur noch eine gute und laaaaaaaaaaaaange Carbon Sattelstütze.....vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
> 
> ...




Hallo Daniel,

Versuchs mal mit:

http://shop.tridome.ch/triathlon_radhosen/syntace_seatpost_309_hi_f_carbon_400mm_ger20411d.html

Oder das (Ist billiger):

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=6983


Bis bald,

Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus.02 (28. November 2011)

Lowdimension schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Hmmmmm,jetzt machst Du mich aber ein bisschen unsicher mit den 180er Scheiben für hinten.....
> 
> ...




hallo daniel,

musst deine bestellung nicht stonieren! es geht hinten locker eine 180er. ich hatte anfangs sogar eine 203er drinnen, sogar die ging ohne probleme! habe jetzt zwar auf 180er umgebaut, aber nicht weils vom platz her nicht ging... hoffe du hast deine bestellung noch nicht geändert...

gruss markus


----------



## spy0r (30. November 2011)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt. schließlich mach ich das ganze Gepimpe ja nur, damit mir die blonde Sahneschnitte an der Eisdiele endlich nen Heiratsantrag macht.
> 
> Meins kommt angeblich nächste Woche
> 
> .t



Na klar, damit rennen dir die Weiber hinterher 





Markus.02 schrieb:


> hallo daniel,
> 
> es geht hinten locker eine  180er. ich hatte anfangs sogar eine 203er drinnen
> 
> gruss markus



Hast du davon mal ein Foto? Ich checks nicht wie das gehen soll...


----------



## Markus.02 (1. Dezember 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Na klar, damit rennen dir die Weiber hinterher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja hab ich, zwar nur ein aktuelles mit einer 180er drinnen... aber wie gesagt, es geht locker auch mit einer 203er!


----------



## spy0r (2. Dezember 2011)

lässig!

Dann sorry für meine falsche Einschätzung, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass die größeren Adapter soweit nach vorn wandern, dass da wieder Platz für die Bremszange ist!


----------



## nisita (5. Dezember 2011)

ich habe das 2010er modell, das rot-weiße. kann mir jemand sagen, was für einen vorbau ich benötige? finde nur daten zum neuen 2012 modell, was aber ja ein breiteres steuerrohr hat (also oder?). danke.


----------



## thomasbee (5. Dezember 2011)

Vorbau beim 2010er ist 31.8mm, ich hatte nen Procraft verbaut, find ich immer noch schön.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/5/6/9/5/_/original/hooli10_1315862891.jpg?0

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (5. Dezember 2011)

denke eher an einen kurzen vorbau, dafür einen hohen riser-lenker. dann kommt auch ein wenig bmx-gefühl auf -danke jedenfalls für die antwort.


----------



## ErwinLandau (5. Dezember 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> denke eher an einen kurzen vorbau, dafür einen hohen riser-lenker. dann kommt auch ein wenig bmx-gefühl auf -danke jedenfalls für die antwort.



Etwas in dieser Art?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2033296871134&set=o.146088275355&type=1&theater


----------



## nisita (5. Dezember 2011)

genau. das rad ist halt -bei mir- gemacht zum spass haben und angenehm fahren. mein jetziges klapprad hat auch einen derartigen lenker und es fährt sich einfach soviel angenehmer.


----------



## Lowdimension (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Hooligan Freunde!

Soooo,bei mir hat sich wieder mal etws getan 

Mein Hooligan hat neue Avid Elixir 5 Scheibenbremsen mit Alligator Scheiben 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten bekommen 

Desweiteren habe ich meinem Hooligan noch einen SKS Spritzschutz und andere Ventilkappen spendiert.

Habe auf der Hinterachse nun doch die 160mm Scheiben montiert - ein passender Adapter und die 180er Scheibe sind aber bei mir am Lager 

Die Bremsleitungen müssen noch minim gekürzt werden!

Hier mal die aktuellsten Fotos:





























In absehbarer Zeit kommen noch andere Pedale sowie Griffe und wenn ich finde,eine lange Carbon Sattelstütze 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz        Daniel


----------



## thomasbee (7. Dezember 2011)

Die weißen Spider in den Bremsscheiben passen super, gefällt mir.

technisch wäre mir ein Spritzschutz hinten wichtiger, aber ästhetisch ist das ne Katastrophe.

.t


----------



## spy0r (25. Dezember 2011)

Thomas: 2012er da?


----------



## thomasbee (25. Dezember 2011)

spy0r schrieb:


> Thomas: 2012er da?



Frohe Weihnachten, Hooligans !

Jo, Pedale kamen gestern. Reifen / Scheiben bleiben erstmal wie sie sind. Bin endlich vorbereitet für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele

























.t


----------



## spy0r (25. Dezember 2011)

Bremse is der Knaller... Chrompedale wären derbe... oder machst noch mehr blau, wie ich auch?


----------



## nEsh (26. Dezember 2011)

*******! Das 2012er sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## cola4cube (2. Januar 2012)

Hy zusammen,

nun hab ich mich hier endlich auch mal angemeldet.
Zuerst: Das 2012er sieht wirklich seehr gut aus. Ein Stück agressiver als die Vorgänger.
Persönlich fahre ich schon länger ein Hooligan 2 2008, mit SRAM 3Gang im relativ seltenem Nimbus Grey. Nun hat der Lack doch schon ziemlich gelitten. (Wie das halt so ist bei nem Rad was jeden Tag benutzt wird) Daher denke ich momentan drüber nach mir den Rahmen und die Gabel komplett neu pulverbeschichten zu lassen, wahrscheinlich wirds in British Racing Green.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer das Kettenblatt gewechselt? Mittlerweile fehlt mir oben raus was, und den 1.Gang brauch ich gar nicht mehr.

Achja: Bin in Berlin beheimatet und so wie es scheint ja nicht der einzige hier aus Berlin. Wie wärs mal mit nem Treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (3. Januar 2012)

Hey, Berlin hört sich gut an! Das ist mal nicht so weit weg!
Zeig doch mal ein Pic von deinem Hooli!
gRuSS nEsh


----------



## cola4cube (3. Januar 2012)

Hab morgen eh vor die hintere Scheibe zu säubern, da wird sicher auch noch ein Bild entstehen.


----------



## cola4cube (4. Januar 2012)

So da ist es:




War noch vor der Putzaktion. Nicht viel dran verÃ¤ndert. Nur die gaaanz tollen Wellgo-Pedalen durch Truvativ HussefetÄºt ersetzt.Ansonsten SKS-Bleche und Speichenreflektoren (sieht man im Album besser) um es im Alltag vernÃ¼nftig nutzen zu kÃ¶nnen.
Jetzt steht der Tausch des Kettenblattes an, wobei ich mir noch unschlÃ¼ssig bin auf was fÃ¼r eine GrÃ¶Ãe..56..58??


----------



## raven1 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute, frohes neues.....

habe auch ein 2012 Hooligan bestellt, aber der Händler vertröstet einen immer weiter mit den Lieferterminen,
weiss vielleicht jemand von euch warum das so lange dauert ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## cola4cube (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Frank,

Cannondale ist allgemein dafür bekannt Liefertermine nicht zu halten. Ich vermute, dass es beim Hool 2012 nicht anders ist und Du einfach Glück haben musst wenn Dein Händler eins abbekommt.
Bei den früheren Hooligans kam noch eine Begrenzung der Stückzahlen für Europa seitens Cannondale dazu.


----------



## thomasbee (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mein Hooligan 2012 Anfang Oktober bestellt. Ende November hab ich dann mal vorsichtig beim Händler nachgefragt, wann es denn nun kommt:

Er: Im April.
Ich: Wie bitte? 
Er: April 2012.
Ich: Das ist doch wohl ein Aprilscherz. Das wäre ja dann ein halbes Jahr ab Bestellung.
Er: Mei, so ist es halt bei Cannondale.
Ich: Ich glaub dann stornieren wir das ganze.
Er: Lass mich nochmal was probieren. Ich ruf Dich gleich nochmal an.

Eine halbe Stunde später ruft er an und sagt, ich kann das Rad Ende nächster Woche (Anfang Dezember) abholen. Mein Händler hat mehrere Filialien und hat wohl noch eines aufgetrieben. Ich war so happy.

Insgesamt liegt das aber definitiv an Cannondale und nicht an den Händlern. Die können ja auch von so einem Rad nicht 10 auf Halde bestellen. Es gibt wohl immer mehr Hooligan Liebhaber aber Cannondale ist immer noch sehr vorsichtig nicht zu viel zu produzieren.

Ich würde empfehlen die Republik abzuklappern, irgendwo wird schon noch eines rumstehen. Oder halt ein Vorjahresmodell nehmen

.t


----------



## MossAndrew (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle Hooligan Liebhaber,
spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mein Cannondale Hooligan 2011 (weiß) aufgrund des Diebstahls meines Cube Stereo Fullys aus dem Keller zu verkaufen. 

Das Hooligan ist in absolut neuwertigem Zustand und nahezu unverändert. Original Kojak Bereifung ist dabei. Aufgezogen sind Schwalbe Big Apple in 2.15. Ein neuer und steiferer Vorbau, sowie ein passender High Rise Lenker. Alles andere ist unverändert. 

Das Hooligan sollte mein Citybike sein, wurde aber leider fast nie genutzt. Maximale Fahrleistung ca. 100 km. Da ich mir jetzt ein neues Fully kaufen muss wird das Hooligan leider zur Finanzierung beitragen müssen. 

Sollte jemand Interesse haben bitte melden. Bilder gerne per Mail oder original anschauen in Düsseldorf. 

Werde das Bike auch noch bei den Verkäufen rein setzen.

[email protected]
Oder 01636243333 SMS oder Anruf. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

So es ist soweit.... Mein Hooligan steht im Bikemarkt !
Würde mich freuen wenn es es gute Hände kommt.
Was tut man nicht alles wenn ein Kind im Anflug ist und das Fully geklaut wurde.

Gruss Frank


----------



## nisita (8. Januar 2012)

leider 2 monate zu spÃ¤t. so hÃ¤tte ich ein paar hundert â¬ gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

Shit.... was hast du dir denn gekauft !? Auch ein 2011 er Hooligan !?
Für welchen Preis !?


----------



## nisita (8. Januar 2012)

gleiches modell, 800... naja... für beide als blöd gelaufen...


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

NEU !? oder gebraucht !?


----------



## nisita (8. Januar 2012)

schon "neu" vom händler. aber stand halt auch schon ein jahr rum und wurde als proberad genutzt.


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

Dann wars echt relativ teuer.... ich hab hier wirklich nen guten Händler... hab allerdings auch schon sehr viele Räder da gekauft 

Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem guten Stück !

Gruss Frank


----------



## nisita (8. Januar 2012)

alle anderen händer die ich angefragt hab, hatten halt nur das neue model "in aussicht", das alte war weg. das grün sieht zwar saugeil aus, fällt mir persönlich aber ein wenig zu sehr auf. naja. freude hab ich an dem ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

So sollte das sein. Ich finde das 2011 auch viel geiler als das neue. Form etc. ist cool... aber das Kawasakigrün ist auch nicht meins. Dann hoffen wir mal auf Frühling das man die Bikes wieder vernünftig bewegen kann.

Gruss Frank


----------



## spy0r (8. Januar 2012)

...deswegen braucht man einfach beide ;-)


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

Das ist natl. die Ideallösung  cool. 
Was ist an dem neuen alles anders?! 
Hydraulische Bremsen?!?


----------



## spy0r (8. Januar 2012)

Unser Kollege "GTA" hat das hier ganz passend mal verglichen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8612435&postcount=83

Die Bremse ist serienmäßig der gleiche Mist wie beim Vorgänger, aber wer fährt schon ein Hooligan mit Originalbremse..


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

Was hast du bei deinem für ne Megageile hinterradnabe / Schaltung verbaut?! Und was kostet so ein Teil?!


----------



## nisita (8. Januar 2012)

die bremse ist doch-bis auf das aussehen- ziemlich gut. zumindest besser als meine rennradbremse^^


----------



## spy0r (8. Januar 2012)

ich hab auf jedem meiner 4 Räder mindestens eine Elixir 5, ich kann mit  diesen mechanischen Scheibenbremsen nix anfangen... das ist doch  eigentlich ne reine Fehlkonstruktion, wenn man sich das mal genau  ansieht...


----------



## nisita (8. Januar 2012)

mag sein... hat halt alles so seine vor- und nachteile


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

Hier nochmal an alle Hooligan Fan´s !!!
Habe mein 2011 er Hooligan 3 heute in den Bikemarkt gesetzt.

Falls ihr freunde oder bekannte habt für die das was sein könnte, bitte melden !
Gruss Frank


----------



## thomasbee (8. Januar 2012)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> ... aber das Kawasakigrün ist auch nicht meins.
> Gruss Frank



Das ist Berserkergrün Du Ungläubiger. 1A Eisdielenfarbe.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2012)

Man(n) lernt nie aus


----------



## rake09 (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,

kennt jemand einen Händler in München oder Umgebung, der das Hooligan  im Laden hat?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Pan Tau (12. Januar 2012)

rake09 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand einen Händler in München oder Umgebung, der das Hooligan  im Laden hat?
> 
> Danke & Gruß



RABE BIKE hat eigentlich immer welche im Laden, aber am besten vorher mal anrufen: http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=standorte


----------



## raven1 (13. Januar 2012)

FRAGE : Wer hat schon ein 2012 Hooligan ,
müsste mal wissen, ob die Decals unter oder auf dem Lack sind, finde sie nämlich schrecklich, würde diese gerne abmachen.

Bekomme mein Bike nächste Woche.

Gruß und danke
Frank


----------



## thomasbee (13. Januar 2012)

Unter Lack natürlich.

Sandstrahlen und pink pulverbeschichten.

.t


----------



## raven1 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

mal was neues schreiben, habe mein 2012 Hooligan gleich zerlegt und weg zum chemisch entlacken gebracht, die kommende Woche soll dann "Mirror silver" gepulvert werden.

Folgende Teile warten zum Zusammenbau:

-Carbon Lenker Rizer
-Carbon FSA Kurbel
-Hr mit Novatec Superlight Nabe ( Umbau auf 1x9 )
-XTR 970 Schaltwerk
-XTR 970 Shifter
-Avid Ultimate Carbon Bremsen
-Carbon Sattelstütze 30,0mm mit Hülse Länge 500mm !!
-Blauer eloxierter CNC Vorbau mit 25 Grad Steigung (Rückenfreundlich )

Bin aber ab übernächster Woche erstmal für gut 3Wochen in Thailand,

melde mich dann mit Bildern vom Aufbau !!  )

Gruß Frank


----------



## spy0r (12. Februar 2012)

Geil! Bin gespannt...


----------



## thomasbee (12. Februar 2012)

raven1 schrieb:


> -Carbon Lenker Rizer
> -Carbon FSA Kurbel
> -Hr mit Novatec Superlight Nabe ( Umbau auf 1x9 )
> -XTR 970 Schaltwerk
> ...



Now we're talking. Das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Bis auf die Farbe hab ich nichts einzuwenden. Viel Spass in Thailand und bei der Vorfreude. Bitte viele Fotos schicken. 


.t


----------



## raven1 (16. März 2012)

Hi, habe die ersten Bilder in der Cannondale Hooligan Gruppe im "Gesichterbuch" eingestellt...

Werde die Tage auch hier ein paar einstellen, gruß Frank


Das Bike wird echt toll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (21. März 2012)

Ha, ich habe mal auf dem "Gesichtsbuch" nach deinen Bildern geschaut und gefunden.
Ich es nicht so schön! Es ist nicht schlecht, aber das war es vorher auch nicht!
Ich finde den Mittel- & Materialaufwand ungerechtfertigt.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung!
Gruß nEsh


----------



## spy0r (22. März 2012)

@raven: Kannst du hier mal Bilder posten?


----------



## pistensau3000 (3. April 2012)

Hi wenn einer von euch jemanden kennt, das sein hooligan verkaufen möchte... ich hätte interesse. neu gebaucht egal

erst dacht ich ich brach so ein spielzeug nicht. aber ich wisst ja wies ist...

trotzdem noch eine frage:
ich hab ein "normales" klapprad aus den 70ern hald.
das fahrverhalten ist schon sehr kippelig. (sogar nüchtern)

hat man beim hooligan auch das problem oder wurde das durch die geometrie verbessert?


----------



## nisita (4. April 2012)

@pistensau3000 kippelig? naja, es ist schon was anderes als nen rennrad. mit meinem 80erjahre klapprad kann ich aber nicht freihändig fahren, mit dem hooligan schon^^


----------



## cola4cube (4. April 2012)

Kann nisita nur zustimmen, das Hool ist ohne große Probleme freihändig zu bewegen, da kippelt nix 
Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen


----------



## pistensau3000 (5. April 2012)

So jetzt komm ich grad vom händler um zu fragen ob er das hool überhaupt bestellen kann, und zack da stehts. Modell 2012
Der erste eindruck is schon super!
Die gabes is ja wohl der hammer

folgendes hat mir nicht gut gefallen
Die bremsen sind ja wohl ein witz.
Andere reifen(wurde ja schon geschrieben)

Leider gefällt mir die 3 gang nabenschaltung nicht. Der griff fasst sich schlecht an. Und besonders hässlich ist die ansteuerung der nabenschaltung.

http://cyclesunlimited.net/blog/wp-...ondale-Hooligan-Nexus-Internal-Derailleur.jpg

Wie sieht ihe das? Sollte man versuchen die Kunststoff verkleidung ab zu bauen? Hmm

Jetzt noch eine konkrete frage:
Ich möchte mit dem teil in die arbeit fahren 
Jetzt hab ich gesehen, dass schon ein paar gewinde für schutzblecher zumindest hinten vorbereitet sind.
Wie habt ihr das gelöst?
Oder ist ein schutzblech eurer meinung eine todsünde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistensau3000 (5. April 2012)

Jetzt hab ich mor mal den ganzen thread durchgelesen. 
Eine gute lösung für spritzschutz hab ich nicht gefunden.
Dafür lauter high end umbauten. Ich sag nur xtr bremsen mit gekühlten bremsbelägen falls mal 2000 hm vernichtet werden wollen.
Bei den hope könnte ich aber schwach werden 

Hier mal was super starkes:
http://www.worldwidewolf.de/kanonental.html

Hab mich entschieden. Ich werde am sa zuschlagen!


----------



## nisita (6. April 2012)

auf der facebook-seite gab es mehrere hooligans mit schutzblechen. auch wenn der eindeutig größte teil ohne fährt. -hinten ist eigentlich kein problem. vorne bei den versionen mit lefty schon eher. weiß nicht ob die 2012 irgendne möglichkeit hat. ansonsten so ein ding ans unterrohr.

ich gehöre ja eher zu den leuten die ohne fahren, dafür entweder dreckig werden oder einfach wasserdichte sachen anhaben^^


----------



## pistensau3000 (9. April 2012)

So seit ein paar tagen bin ich auch im club.
Tolles teil, und fährt sich wie von euch beschrieben super.
Schön dass mein händler die bremse gleich in zahlung genommen hat, so hab ich gleich in hydraulische investiert.
Dann noch neue scheiben mit den schicken alu rotoren(ich hoffe die passen zwischen nabe und lefty) und maxxis hookworm 1.95 er reifen.

Ich mach mal ein foto wenns fertig is...


----------



## raven1 (9. April 2012)

HIer mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Hooligan Umbau,
habe es heute an die Waage gehängt : 9,9Kg....
Echt geil zu fahren und die XTR Bremsen hauen rein


----------



## pistensau3000 (9. April 2012)

Oha, da muss man ganz schön klotzen, wenn man unter 10 kg will... von der stange wiegs übrigens ca 11 kg(modell 2012)

Schaut super aus

Im lieferumfang wurde eine art adapter, mit nut mitgegeben, der anstatt des cannondale zeichens vorne an den rahmen geschraubt wrrden kann.
Hat jemand von euch eine ahnung was da eingeschoben wrrden kann?


----------



## spy0r (9. April 2012)

Schaut super aus!


----------



## ledandi (9. April 2012)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> Im lieferumfang wurde eine art adapter, mit nut mitgegeben, der anstatt des cannondale zeichens vorne an den rahmen geschraubt wrrden kann.
> Hat jemand von euch eine ahnung was da eingeschoben wrrden kann?



Das 2012 ist mit einer Slide 2GO Halterung (http://www.slide2go.com/) spezifiziert. Wahrscheinlich ist dafür der Adapter vorgesehen. Ist nur eine Vermutung, da ich kein Bike (noch nicht) hier habe.

Andi


----------



## Markus.02 (10. April 2012)

raven1 schrieb:


> HIer mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Hooligan Umbau,
> habe es heute an die Waage gehängt : 9,9Kg....
> Echt geil zu fahren und die XTR Bremsen hauen rein Anhang anzeigen 228275
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 228276



wieso hat dein bike ein schaltauge? selbst gebastelt oder so gekauft? bin seit langem auf der suche um mein hooligan 3 mit nabenschaltung umzubauen auf kettenschaltung... nur dazu brauche ich auch so ein schaltauge... ???

gruss markus


----------



## raven1 (10. April 2012)

Markus.02 schrieb:


> wieso hat dein bike ein schaltauge? selbst gebastelt oder so gekauft? bin seit langem auf der suche um mein hooligan 3 mit nabenschaltung umzubauen auf kettenschaltung... nur dazu brauche ich auch so ein schaltauge... ???
> 
> gruss markus



HI, das Schaltauge ist glaube von einem Bad Boy Modell, war ein wenig gefummel und die Fräse / Feile musste ein wenig ran....
Dann mit Parallelzwinge positioniert und abgebohrt.

Passt gut und funktioniert perfekt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## mmknipser (15. April 2012)

Hi, ich bin neu hier - komme aber wohl öfter 

Ich interessiere mich für ein Hooligan, bin aber mit derzeit 115 Kilo nicht der Leichteste. Daher meine Frage, da ich nirgends was zur maximalen Zuladung finden kann (außer einer nutzlosen Pauschalaussage: "Ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung"):

Mit wieviel Kilo Lebendgewicht sollte/darf/kann ein Hooligan belastet werden? 

Wer von Euch ist auch ein wenig schwerer und fährt eines?

Schonmal Probleme gehabt mit einem Hooligan bei höherem Gewicht (evtl. Straßenlage usw.?

Gibt es einen Unterschied im zulässigen Gewicht zwischen Lefti- und normaler Doppelrohrgabel?

Und zu guter letzt: Woher bekomme ich ein gebrauchtes Hooligan, wenn nicht gerade bei ebay oder hier im Forum?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (15. April 2012)

mmknipser schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin neu hier - komme aber wohl öfter
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für ein Hooligan, bin aber mit derzeit 115 Kilo nicht der Leichteste. Daher meine Frage, da ich nirgends was zur maximalen Zuladung finden kann (außer einer nutzlosen Pauschalaussage: "Ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung"):
> 
> ...





Hallo Mario,

Willkommen zur Hooligan Community!

"Offiziell" steht 220 Pfund auf dem Mitgelieferten Handbuch (Und auch Online), also etwa 100kg und zwar auf beiden Versionen also allen Drei Versionen, aber...

Als Ich mein erstes Hooli gekauft habe (Ich hab Drei, 2008, 2011, 2012) war ich etwas über 120kg, (Dank Mithilfe vom Hooli und regelmässigen 50 Kilometer Ausfahrten, bin Ich dann auf 94kg runter und seitdem stetig Berg Auf. Bin zurzeit 103kg, mit mehr Masse auf den Schultern und Beinen und sehr viel weniger in der Bauch Region) es hat ein paar Mitglieder auf dem amerikanischen Forum die auch etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen. Ein paar Zwei Meter Leute mit bis zu 130kg und drüber...
Sollte eigentlich okay sein solange du keine Bunny Hops oder Wheelies machen willst... da könnte ich Probleme in der Zukunft sehen.    

Google ist eine sehr gute Anlauf Stelle um Gebrauchte Hooli's zu finden...  Die meisten im englisch Sprachigen Seiten aber auch immer wieder in deutsch Sprachigen Foren.

Du kannst auch da mal rein schauen:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/cannondalehooligan/?bookmark_t=group

http://www.facebook.com/groups/20inch.wheels/?bookmark_t=group

Leute posten da immer wieder Hooli's die irgendwo online angeboten wurden/werden...


Viel Glück beim Suchen.

Cheers,


Erwin


----------



## mmknipser (15. April 2012)

Danke, Erwin.

Super, soviel abzunehmen. Gratuliere.

Danke für die Infos und die Links.

Leider bzw. zum Glück bin ich nicht bei Facebook, daher kann ich die leider nicht sehen.

Naja, ich werde schon noch eins finden ...

Gruß

Mario






ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> Willkommen zur Hooligan Community!
> 
> ...


----------



## bokimava (16. April 2012)

hab ich gerade auf facebook entdeckt.....https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...661514078_1178970888_2251326_1910963193_n.jpg

machts fuer mich iwie unattraktiv......


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. April 2012)

bokimava schrieb:


> hab ich gerade auf facebook entdeckt.....https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...661514078_1178970888_2251326_1910963193_n.jpg
> 
> machts fuer mich iwie unattraktiv......




Das ist unsere Dame aus Frankreich... Sie fährt bei jeder Witterung und täglich...

Auf mein Hooli kommen mir keine Schutzbleche oder permanente Lichtanlage... Musste das aber alles auf das schwarze Rad meiner Tochter drauf machen... Schauerlich... (Keine Helm Pflicht aber ja den Weissen und Roten Reflektor nicht vergessen... Behörden!?!) 

Naja... wie man so schön sagt, Geschmacksache. Aber so lange es ein Hooli ist...

Gruss,

Erwin


----------



## mmknipser (18. April 2012)

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp, wo ich ein gebrauchtes Hooli herbekomme? Ebay ist klar, darüber hinaus noch Ideen?

Danke!!!!

Mario


----------



## mmknipser (1. Mai 2012)

So, habe jetzt ein weißes Hooligan 9. Ist noch zum Feintuning in der Werkstatt.

Weiß jemand, wo ich den Kickstand bzw. Hooligan-Ständer zur Mittenmontage herbekomme? Japan scheidet aus,mein Japanisch ist ein wenig eingerostet ... 

Danke.

Gruß

Mario


----------



## simon_saz (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte mal die Hooliganfahrer fragen ob und wie ihr im Winter zurecht kommt mit dem Bike? Also bei Regen, Schnee etc.
Ich bin zZ auf der Suche nach einem Citybike und momentan stehen das Bad Boy und Hooligan bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

mfg Simon


----------



## spy0r (2. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr mein 2011er Hooligan im Winter mit den Schwalbe Marathon Winter und kann mich nicht beklagen... Macht richtig Laune wenn es mal richtig Eis hat! Hatte erst gemerkt dass es glatt ist, als ich einmal an der Ampel nen Fuß abgestellt hatte, beim Fahren nicht...

Das 2012er bleibt Sonntagsrad ;-)


----------



## thomasbee (2. Mai 2012)

spy0r schrieb:


> Das 2012er bleibt Sonntagsrad ;-)



Eisdielen-Poser?

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (2. Mai 2012)

du doch auch...


----------



## ErwinLandau (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## spy0r (5. Mai 2012)

Poserbike geht weiter...

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3135/46154242934485041067810.jpg

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4482/48583842934496041066710.jpg

;-)


----------



## thomasbee (5. Mai 2012)

spy0r schrieb:


> Poserbike geht weiter...



Sehr ordentlich, mein Lieber. Und dann auch noch Sixpack. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit ja schon die Sixpack Pedale in Berserker Blau montiert.

Weiter so. Gibt ne Freikugel Straciatella.

.t


----------



## spy0r (5. Mai 2012)

Die Kugel hol ich mir!

Die Pedale kommen bei mir auch noch... hab jetzt aber erst mal ein paar Schrauben bestellt.... Details meine Freunde, Details!!!


----------



## thomasbee (5. Mai 2012)

spy0r schrieb:


> ... hab jetzt aber erst mal ein paar Schrauben bestellt.... Details meine Freunde, Details!!!



Blaue Schrauben, hoffe ich doch?

Gibt's noch ein aktuelles Ganzkörperfoto von Deinem besten Stück?

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (5. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe gerade: Die Zugverlegung Deiner Vorderradbremse ist irgendwie ein wenig komisch, oder? Bei mir geht das erstmal von link nach rechts rüber, dann runter, und hinter der Gabel zurück auf die linke Seite. 

War das Absicht das anders zu machen? Muss mir mal auch so Scheuerschutzteile besorgen.

.t


----------



## spy0r (6. Mai 2012)

jo, liegt dran dass der lenker so breit ist... nach dem kürzen ist alles wieder gut mit der zugverlegung ;-)

ganzkörperfoto gibts dann wenn die schrauben da sind...


----------



## pistensau3000 (4. Juni 2012)

so mein neues stadtrad ist auch fertig:




geändert hab ich:
shimano deore bremsen 
maxxis hookworm in 1.95
syntace vro lenker vorbau
das gehäuse der nabenschaltung mattschwarz lackiert
ergon griffe

jetzt überleg ich, ob ich denn knog blinder lichter brauch:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...linder-LED-Licht-2012-Circle-blau::31740.html
evtl würde blau recht gut passen. was sagt ihr zu den lichtern?
ich finde die schaun super aus
noch dazu könnte man beim vro lenker das vorderllicht mittig montieren


----------



## ErwinLandau (5. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön!!

Ich habe die Knog's in Rot als Zusatz Lichter für meine Fibre Flares.
Meine Frau beschwert sich das die Dinger zu grell sind wenn sie hinter mir her fährt. Also perfekt für den Verkehr. Laden relative lange aber dafür halten sie auch ganz schön, so lange es im Blink mod bleibt. Hab jetzt meine vor zwei Wochen geladen und jeden tag am Abend damit gefahren... Leuchten immer noch...

Bis bald,

Erwin


----------



## mike.gov (16. Juni 2012)

Interessant. http//yooniq.eu


----------



## quasilobo (19. Juni 2012)

an alle, die das hool als singlespeed fahren -

welche übersetzung fahrt ihr ? 

fahre zur zeit 48/16, aber habe manchmal das gefühl, dass man auf langen, geraden strecken zu schnell strampeln muss...!?


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (19. Juni 2012)

@ pistensau3000: 
das sieht ja richtig toll aus! 
Ich kenn mich da leider nicht so aus, was kostet denn so ein bike wie es da steht?
Beste Grüße!


----------



## bokimava (19. Juni 2012)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> @ pistensau3000:
> das sieht ja richtig toll aus!
> Ich kenn mich da leider nicht so aus, was kostet denn so ein bike wie es da steht?
> Beste Grüße!


  Basis fürs Hool ist 899. Kannste denke ich so mit 1000 rechnen ;-)


----------



## thomasbee (19. Juni 2012)

Kostet 699. Steht auf der Homepage, Firma ist aus der Slowakei.

.t


----------



## exmessenger (20. Juni 2012)

moin, nachdem ich seit einem monat nun auch zum erlauchten kreis der hooligan-besitzer gehöre (2011er) möchte ich nach den ersten 300 erfahrungskilometern nun dringend in die update-phase gehen. grösste schwach- und damit auch erste baustelle ist für mich der antrieb... ich brauche ganz dringend mehr druck auf dem pedal und möchte daher im ersten - kostengünstigen... - schritt ein 52er Kettenblatt montieren lassen und mal sehen, was die i-motion damit hergibt. hat irgendjemand von euch zufällig den lochkreis der sram-kurbel auf lager?!...
schönen dank und schönen gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoovi (20. Juni 2012)

Kannste leicht selber Messen. Einfach den Abstand zweier nebeneinanderliegender Löcher messen (Mitte-Mitte) und in einer der beiden Tabellen schauen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettenblatt#Lochma.C3.9Fe_der_5-Arm-Kurbeln

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Lochkreis


----------



## exmessenger (20. Juni 2012)

bestens, danke!


----------



## spy0r (26. Juni 2012)

Gibts Updates an euren Bikes?

Bei mir kristallisiert sich das 2011er als Alltagsbike, das 2012er als Sonntags/Eisdielenbike heraus, keine Ahnung wieso.
Hab dem 2011er mal einen starren Vorbau gegönnt, das geknacke war fürchterlich...


----------



## nEsh (28. Juni 2012)

Hey Ho!

Ich wollte mich einmal bei euch erkundigen welche Vorbau/Lenker Kombi Ihr am Hooli fahrt.
Möchte gern das Original wechseln, wobei ich den Leinker eigentlich cool finde.
Es gibt ja schon einige getunte Hoolis hier!
Gruß


----------



## spy0r (29. Juni 2012)

An meinem 2011er fahr ich einen 90mm/17° starren Procraft Vorbau, am 2012er den originalen Cannondale!
Heute gibt's fürs 2012er neue Pedale und noch ein paar Schrauben, Foto vom Gesamtkunstwerk kommt nachher ;-)


----------



## spy0r (29. Juni 2012)

Updates:






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155875






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155874






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155873






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155872


----------



## nEsh (19. Juli 2012)

Hooli ist verÃ¤uÃert! Danke fÃ¼r das Interesse!

Hey Freunde!

Ich wÃ¼rde gern mein 2010er Hooligan verkaufen! Ich habe es kaum genutzt und bin damit zur Arbeit geradelt. Laufleistung ca. 500 Km.
Es befindet sich in einem sehr guten, gebrauchten Zustand. Es ist alles takko!
Ich habe kleinere VerÃ¤nderungen vorgenommen.
1. Die Lenkergriffe getauscht, verbaut wurden ODI Griffe mit rot-eloxierten Begrenzungsringen. 2. Die BowdenzÃ¼ge der Bremsen wurden durch NokonzÃ¼ge verfeinert, Farbe schwarz. 3. Die Originalen KojakÂ´s wurden gegen Big AppleÂ´s von Schwalbe ersetzt. Die KojakÂ´s sind vorhanden und gibt es zum Bike dazu. 4. Die grÃ¶Ãte und letzte VerÃ¤nderung ist der Tausch der HR-Nabe. Jetzt steht dem Fahrer 1 Gang zur VerfÃ¼gung, mit Freilauf. Die HR-Nabe wurde farblich an die VR-Nabe angepasst und ist jetzt schwarz.

Fotos in meinem Album erneuert!!!

Wer interesse hat kann sich gern bei mir melden. Das weiter klÃ¤ren wir dann per PM!
Preisvorstellung sind 500,- â¬, im Rahmen verhandelbar. 
Bis dahin! nEsh


----------



## xerx (1. September 2012)

Hier die ersten Umbauten für Single-Speed


----------



## spy0r (1. September 2012)

Sieht vielversprechend aus! Ich bau mir auch grad ein Singlespeed auf, allerdings 26zoll... Hast dir schon eine Übersetzung ausgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spearmint730 (2. September 2012)

xerx schrieb:


> Hier die ersten Umbauten für Single-Speed
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 236753



      

Warum muss diese verdammt geile Nabe nur so teuer sein..


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2012)

Falls evtl. noch einer sein Hooligan loswerden will kann er sich gerne mal bei mir melden!


----------



## Kybero (16. September 2012)

ich stell mich an, suche Hooli egal welches Baujahr, egal welche Farbe


----------



## jota (21. September 2012)

glück auf
ich hätte da mein mattschwarzes hooligan 2 singlespeed abzugeben.1.hd.
gekauft januar 09,schwalbe crazy bob reifen,riser lenker ,ergo griffe und nc 17 plaste pedale verbaut.wenig km gelaufen.
 ihr könnt mir ja mal ein angebot unterbreiten.


----------



## mmknipser (21. September 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein weißes Hooli Lefty.

Rad habe ich im Frühjahr gebraucht in Italien gekauft für über 750 Euro. Es hat zwei, drei kleinere Lackkratzer, ich habe einen (zugegeben: hässlichen silbernen) Ständer und neue Pedale dranschrauben lassen. 

Als Reifen sind Big Apple drauf, aber noch zwei andere dabei (siehe Fotos). Hinterrad hat eine 9-Gang-SRAM-Nabe, ein weiteres Hinterrad mit einer SRAM-Dreigangnabe ist auch dabei, sowie die originalen Pedale.

Die Fotos zeigen den Zustand des Hooligan, als ich es gekauft habe. Die Pedale waren nicht dabei, stattdessen die Hooligan-Pedale. Auch der Rucksackhalter mit Rucksack war nicht dabei. Ach ja, den Vorbau habe ich ausgewechselt, der ist jetzt länger und steiler, weil ich groß bin (1,86). Original ist aber dabei. 

Den roten Schnellspaner an der Sattelstütze hat mir der Vorbesitzer auch nicht mitverkauft, da ist ein normaler Spanner dran mit Inbus-Schrauben.

Verkaufsgrund: Bin nur dreimal damit kurze Strecken gefahren, ist mir zu klein. Und doch eher ein Stadtrat, ich wohne auf dem Land .... 

Mein Preis: 749 Euro plus Versand.

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Philsen82 (24. September 2012)

Ist hier zufällig der Besitzer, der sein hooligan immer Ecke Georgen/Schraudolphstr. in München abstellt? Hab es da nun schon ein paar mal stehen sehen. Würde das Teil gerne mal Probesitzen, wohne auch direkt an der Ecke. Vielleicht ließt er das hier ja ;> 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (24. September 2012)

ich bin's nicht, aber wenn du mal nach Neuhausen kommst, darfst du gerne meine Hools probesitzen...


----------



## phuoc (30. September 2012)

kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob das Hooligan VR raus und Sattelstuetze ab, in eine Ikea Tasche passt?


----------



## spy0r (3. Oktober 2012)

eher nicht...


----------



## bokimava (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallöle,

ich habe da 2 Fragen.

1. Gibt es für die Lefty Federgabel nen Nabendynamo?


2. Würdet ihr mit dem Rad ne längere Tour machen (ca 200km oder sogar noch mehr/mit Pausen bzw. Tagesetappen)?


----------



## cola4cube (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi bokimova,

1. Bei SON gibts Dynamos mit einseitiger Achsaufnahme (SON XS-M), die sind für Liegeräder und Trikes gedacht. Gibts als 32 und 36 Loch.

2. Mit einem größeren Kettenblatt (48er aufwärts) wird die 3-Gangnabe tourentauglich. Naja und dann brauchts halt noch nen Gepäckträger...
Aber ja, ich würde mit dem Rad auch längere Touren fahren. Ist halt alles nur eine Frage der Ausstattung am Hool.


----------



## fna12163 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Hool. Am besten ein Hooligan 3 oder ein Hooligan 8. Sollte im guten bis sehr gutem Zustand sein. Abholung ist kein Problem. 

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## jota (8. Oktober 2012)

VERKAUFT !!!




jota schrieb:


> glück auf
> ich hätte da mein mattschwarzes hooligan 2 singlespeed abzugeben.1.hd.
> gekauft januar 09,schwalbe crazy bob reifen,riser lenker ,ergo griffe und nc 17 plaste pedale verbaut.wenig km gelaufen.
> ihr könnt mir ja mal ein angebot unterbreiten.



so sieht der kleine hool aus


----------



## spy0r (19. Oktober 2012)

wasn das hier??


----------



## mmknipser (20. Oktober 2012)

Preisanpassung auf 699 Euro!




mmknipser schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein weißes Hooli Lefty.
> 
> Rad habe ich im Frühjahr gebraucht in Italien gekauft für über 750 Euro. Es hat zwei, drei kleinere Lackkratzer, ich habe einen (zugegeben: hässlichen silbernen) Ständer und neue Pedale dranschrauben lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor-Tom (21. Oktober 2012)

spy0r schrieb:


> wasn das hier??



Müsste irgendein Modell aus dem asiatischen Raum sein. Hab das schon öfter in der Hooligangruppe im Gesichtsbuch gesehen. Cannondale baut anscheinend je nach region in anderen Austattungsvarianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist von der offiziellen Cannondale Seite, wenn man da auf die Farbe "blau" wechselt, kommt dies Ding mit Kettenschaltung... war aber auf Cannondale Europe bzw Deutschland : http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2013/bikes/recreation-urban/urban/hooligan/hooligan-1


----------



## Doctor-Tom (21. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt. Wäre mal ne Probefahrt wert. Wenn du aber dann bei Spec#s schaust steht dann aber nur die Nexus Schaltung da.


----------



## spy0r (21. Oktober 2012)

jo ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass es das ding in europa gibt (mal davon abgesehen, dass es ziemlich hässlich ist - ausnahme die farbe) - fahren würde ich es aber dennoch gerne mal ;-)

bei mir reicht eigentlich im normalfall ein gang aus, selbst die 3 gang nabe würde ich bei beiden hools ohne weiteres gegen eine singlespeed tauschen, ich hoff ja schon fast, dass eine von den schaltnaben kaputt geht ;-)


----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

xerx schrieb:


> Hier die ersten Umbauten für Single-Speed
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 236753



hey xerx, was ist denn aus der singlespeed nabe geworden? hast dus denn umgesetzt, und wenn ja mit welcher übersetzung fährst du denn?


----------



## xerx (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
 ich warte schon seit 2 Monaten auf mein Chris King-Ritzel.
 Da ich mich bei dem Bike in zweiten Gang am wohlsten fühle,
 wurde auch diese Übersetzung gewählt .
 Vorne 36 hinten 12


----------



## spy0r (21. Oktober 2012)

ist das nicht etwas langsam? hmm...


----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

Du hast doch auch das 2012er. Ich würd irgendwas zwische. Dem 2. Und 3. Gang wählen.
Wobei ich ja nicht weiß wie die übersetzung in der 3gang nabe ist
Hast du die nabe schon einspeichen lassen? Und auf welche felge?


----------



## xerx (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe  vor einem Monat lange gesucht und nur eine Felge gefunden.
 Ich wollte eine leichte 32 Loch mit Ösen.
 Eingespeicht ist noch nichts mir fehlt für vorne die Nabe.

 Sun Ringle Envy Lite


----------



## xerx (21. Oktober 2012)

Der Kleine hat inzwischen  einen großen Bruder bekommen.
Familie Lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistensau3000 (21. Oktober 2012)

Schöne felgen. Mich würd das hooligan mit nur einem gang auch gut taugen. Mal schaun, evtl geht deine hope singlespeed den winter günstig her...
Würdest du selber einspeichen?


----------



## Doctor-Tom (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit den Schwalbe Big Apple 2.15?
Hab hier gelesen das die ziemlich oft verbaut werden. Hab sie mir jetzt auch geholt da die Kojak ziemlich hart waren. Fährt sich auf jeden Fall viel angenehmer. Allerdings haben die irgenwie eine Unwucht bzw Höhenschlag. Gibt sich das irgendwie oder hilft eventuell runter und wieder neu aufziehen? Mir scheint als wäre der höchste Punkt die Seite wo das Ventil sitz und gegenüber die niedrigste.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fna12163 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich habe Glück gehabt und bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale Hooligan. Ich bin gerade dabei, einiges umzubauen und bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. 

Welche Speichenlänge brauche ich, wenn ich eine SHIMANO Alfine 8-Gang-Nabe einspeichen möchte? Die Nabe ist deutlich größer vom Durchmesser, als die originale 3-Gang-Nabe. 

Außerdem müsste ich wissen, welche Abmessungen das Tretlager hat. Bekomme ich da ein 'X Type BSA Innenlager' rein und wenn ja, welche Abmessungen muss es haben? Würde ein Lager mit 68/73mm reinpassen? 

Ich danke schonmal für Eure Antworten. Beste Grüße, der Frank.


----------



## fna12163 (8. November 2012)

So, ich habe mein Hooligan jetzt auch fertig  Und zu meinen letzten Fragen habe ich nun auch die passenden Antworten  Die Speichenlänge bei Verwendung der 8-Gang SHIMANO Alfine Nabe muss 164mm sein (bei Radsport Erdmann gekauft) und das Tretlager hat eine Breite von 68mm 

Hier ein paar Bilder meines aktuellen Umbaus:









































Bin gespannt, ob es Euch gefällt


----------



## phuoc (9. November 2012)

ich wurde es nicht rumstehen lassen alleine


----------



## Wavesound2345 (10. November 2012)

fna12163 schrieb:


> So, ich habe mein Hooligan jetzt auch fertig  Und zu meinen letzten Fragen habe ich nun auch die passenden Antworten  Die Speichenlänge bei Verwendung der 8-Gang SHIMANO Alfine Nabe muss 164mm sein (bei Radsport Erdmann gekauft) und das Tretlager hat eine Breite von 68mm
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder meines aktuellen Umbaus:
> 
> ...



Tollste Farbgebung die es zu kaufen gibt hast du gewählt.
Auch dein Umbau des Hooligans ist genau so wie ich es bauen würde und passt optisch richtig gut .

Ich kann dir sagen, dass es mir ausgesprochen gut gefällt .
TOLLTOLL!!!!

PS: Ich würde mir auch gerne eines kaufen, aber bin zu groß um richtig gut darauf fahren zu können!!
Denke über 190 cm ist das nicht mehr gut zu fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerx (11. November 2012)

Schönes Rad ,die Farbwahl ist sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob wir beim hooligan auch bmx hinterräder fahren können?
Ich würde gern aus singlespeed umsteigen.


----------



## spy0r (11. November 2012)

Scheibenbremse?


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. November 2012)

:banghead: peinlich hab ich ganz vergessen. Das geht dann natürlich nicht.
Singlespeed nabe+ felge+ einspeichen kommt dann schon teuer...


----------



## Doctor-Tom (14. November 2012)

@fna12163
Sehr gelungen dein Bike. 
 @pistensau
In der Hooligangruppe im Gesichtsbuch bauch gerade einer Kunststofffelgen von einem BMX auf Scheiben um. Vorn die ist schon fertig. Sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## raven1 (16. November 2012)

Doctor-Tom schrieb:


> @fna12163
> Sehr gelungen dein Bike.
> @pistensau
> In der Hooligangruppe im Gesichtsbuch bauch gerade einer Kunststofffelgen von einem BMX auf Scheiben um. Vorn die ist schon fertig. Sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus.





Hi, das bin ich,es sind Skyway Tuff II BMX Felgen, hintere Felge habe ich auch fertig, ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch und am So. stell ich wieder ein paar Bilder rein...

schönes WE, gruß Frank


----------



## Doctor-Tom (16. November 2012)

raven1 schrieb:


> Hi, das bin ich,es sind Skyway Tuff II BMX Felgen, hintere Felge habe ich auch fertig, ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch und am So. stell ich wieder ein paar Bilder rein...
> 
> schönes WE, gruß Frank


Oh ha!
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## spy0r (16. November 2012)

ich auch...


----------



## pistensau3000 (17. November 2012)

Ich verfolge franks aktion schon länger. Ist natürlich total super...
Leider fehlen mir und vermutlich auch vielen anderen, die möglichkeit so tolle teile zu drehen.
Ich freu mich schon auf die ausführung der hinteren nabe. @Frank evtl kannst du eine skizze machen, wie groß der arbeitsumfang war.

Mir würden die grünen felgen gut gefallen :thumbup:


----------



## spy0r (17. November 2012)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> :banghead: peinlich hab ich ganz vergessen. Das geht dann natürlich nicht.
> Singlespeed nabe+ felge+ einspeichen kommt dann schon teuer...



Einen Tod muss man sterben... eins von meinen beiden Hoolis wird bald zum Singlespeed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (18. November 2012)

Hier, das erste Bild mit Skyway Tuff Wheels Umbau......


----------



## pistensau3000 (18. November 2012)

Echt super...
Und vor allem einzigartig würd ich sagen.
Wenn ich die möglichkeit für die notwendigen anpassungen hätte, würd ich mir die grünen felgen aufs grüne hool bauen.
Gratuliere frank


----------



## xeffix (23. November 2012)

Moinsen,

bin auf der suche nach ner Gabel für mein Hool. Gebraucht oder neu. Bin für jegliche Hilfe super dankbar. 

Stefan


----------



## --Freeride-- (24. November 2012)

Hammer mit den tuff wheels schaut richtig Oldschool mäßig aus! gibts die mit Diskaufnahme?

bzw, wie hast due das bei der Gabel gelöst?


----------



## xerx (25. November 2012)

Der Umbau des Rades geht nun nach längerer Pause weiter.
 Konnte Heute meine eingespeichten Laufräder abholen.
 Was natürlich leider immer noch fehlt ist das Ritzel.


----------



## pistensau3000 (26. November 2012)

Schaut super aus. Ich bin auch grad auf der suche nach einer hope pro 2 singlespeed.
Was ist denn das für eine felge? Und wo hast du die gekauft?


----------



## xerx (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
es handelt sich um die SUN-Ringle Envy Lite bekommt man bei 

http://www.parano-garage.de/


----------



## spy0r (9. Dezember 2012)

ich hab meine (zugegeben billige) 20" Felge von der Bikestation Braunschweig bestellt - Ich bau mir auch mal nen Test-Singlespeed Hinterrad bis ich dann komplett neu einspeiche mit blauen Felgen ;-)


----------



## xerx (9. Dezember 2012)

Cannondale Hooligan Singlespeed

Ein Hooligan erkundet die Welt.

Umbau ist nun endlich abgeschlossen.

Es wurden genau 1749 Gramm eingespart.


























Dank auch ans Radhaus Büren für die freundliche Unterstützung​ 






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fna12163 (9. Dezember 2012)

WOW...  Das sieht ja Hammer-gut aus 

Geile Kurbeln... passen optisch super zu den Naben.

Gruß, Frank.


----------



## pistensau3000 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hat was von einem froschkönig


----------



## raven1 (9. Dezember 2012)

TOP cooler Umbau  !! 
Farbgestaltung ist natürlich Geschmacksache......

Gruß Frank


----------



## spy0r (9. Dezember 2012)

cooler Umbau, ich tu mir mit den Farben auch eher schwer - Aber mein grün/blaues 2012er gefällt auch nicht jedem ;-)


----------



## xerx (10. Dezember 2012)

Seht euch mal diese Teile an.
Würden auch gut zum 2012 passen.
Leider zu spät gesehen.​*RACE FACE Atlas LTD Ed - Green Monster*


----------



## spy0r (11. Dezember 2012)

So Kollegen... auch ein paar News von mir:

1.) Hool'en rockt einfach bei jedem Wetter!
2.) Hab ich grad mal das Singlespeed Hinterrad für das 2012er eingespeicht, nur noch zentrieren und Übersetzung rausfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (13. Dezember 2012)

wat ihr hier alle auf singlespeed umbaut...

ich hab die inter3 rausgefeuert und ne nuvinci n360 eingebaut. 
leider hab ich einen kleinen schniepel verbummelt (kabelhalter am interface) und muss jetzt noch auf ersatz warten, aber ich verspreche mir schon ne menge vom stufenlosen schalten unter last 

und wegen den 600g mehrgewicht zur alfine... gegen mein altes klein attitude race mit 8kg war und ist das hool schon immer ne bleiente 

lg,
klemme


----------



## spy0r (13. Dezember 2012)

ssp sieht cooler aus an meinem grünen hool... 


für mein weißes steht auch noch ne gangerweiterung an, aber welche nabe weiss ich noch nicht - schreib mal erfahrungen von der nuvinci, das klingt irgendwie cool


----------



## spy0r (13. Dezember 2012)

So, Umbau auf Singlespeed abgeschlossen:


----------



## bokimava (15. Dezember 2012)

Ist es möglcih am Hooligan ein Schaltwerk anzubringen? Oder benötigt man dafür nen Hooligan mit Ausfallende?
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich es mit Rennrad-Lenker aufbaue oder mit Alfine und Flatbar.....


----------



## spy0r (15. Dezember 2012)

lies einfach mal ein paar Seiten weiter hinten...


----------



## bokimava (15. Dezember 2012)

xerx schrieb:


> Cannondale Hooligan Singlespeed
> 
> Ein Hooligan erkundet die Welt.
> 
> ...



Büren....das ist ja umme Ecke...;-)
Kommst du mit dem Single Speed denn auf Tempo, ohne das du aussiehst, wie nen Biker auf speed? Bei meinem 3 Gang Cruiser, ist der 3. noch viiiiiiiieeeel zu lasch......


----------



## pistensau3000 (12. Januar 2013)

nachdem ich mein Hooligan auf Singlespeed umgebaut habe, hätte ich jetzt sehr günstig meine Griffe ab zu geben:
GX-1





[/url][/IMG]
vom 2012er Modell mit Nexus 3
darum ist auf der rechten Seite der Griff gestutzt.

bei Interesse mit bitte eine Nachricht schreiben


----------



## pistensau3000 (18. Januar 2013)

mein Umbau ist fürs erste abgeschlossen:



hooligan 2012

neue Nabe:



Hope Pro2 Evo Single Speed
bunte Speichen
NC-17 Pedale

und vorne:



Syntace VRO
Formula RX mit 16er Shimano Scheiben
Knog Blinder vo und hi

ca 11kg
jetzt kann das Frühjahr kommen


----------



## mmknipser (19. Februar 2013)

VERKAUFT!!!!











Hiermit biete ich schweren Herzens mein Cannondale Hooligan Lefty zum Verkauf:

Das Rad habe ich im Frühjahr 2012 gebraucht in Italien gekauft für 820 Euro. Es hat zwei, drei kleinere Lackkratzer, ich habe einen (hässlichen silbernen) Ständer und neue Pedale dranschrauben lassen sowie einen steileren Vorbau für größere Fahrer. 

Als Reifen sind Big Apple drauf, aber noch zwei andere dabei (siehe Fotos). Hinterrad hat eine 9-Gang-SRAM-Nabe, ein weiteres Hinterrad mit einer SRAM-Dreigangnabe ist auch dabei, sowie die originalen Pedale.

Die Fotos zeigen den jetzigen Zustand des Hooligan. Die Pedale waren nicht dabei, stattdessen die Hooligan-Pedale. Den Vorbau habe ich ausgewechselt, der ist jetzt länger und steiler, weil ich groß bin (1,86 Meter). Original ist aber dabei. 

Das Rad hat zwei, drei kleinere Macken im Lack (ist eben nicht neu), aber nichts Größeres. Man sieht es auf den Fotos. 

Auf dem Oberrohr ist ein etwa stecknadelkopfgroßer Lackplatzer, ebenso auf der hinteren Querstrebe. War schon, als ich es im vergangenen Frühjahr gekauft hatte.

Neu sind wie erwähnt die Pedale und der Vorbau.

Mit dabei sind ausserdem zwei Big Apple-Reifen, ein 3-Gang-Naben-Hinterrad, die beiden Original-Pedale sowie der SRAM-Schalthebel für die 3-Gang-Nabe und eine weitere Kette für diese. Außerdem der originale Cannondale-Vorbau und der hässliche silberne Ständer. Leider hatte ich keinen anderen, passenden gefunden.

Für 750 Euro inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands gehört es Dir. Bei Abholung im Saarpfalz-Kreis/Saarland entfallen die Versandkosten, dann ist der Preis 699 Euro.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn es in gute Hände kommt und zu jemandem, der Spaß daran hat und es auch wirklich fährt - nicht wie ich  Das ist auch der Verkaufsgrund: Ich bin zu groß dafür und das Hooligan ist eher ein Stadtrad, ich wohne aber auf dem Land 

Gruß

Mario


----------



## mmknipser (19. Februar 2013)

... und noch ein paar Fotos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmknipser (19. Februar 2013)

Verkauft!!!!


----------



## mmknipser (23. Februar 2013)

Edit: Das Hooligan ist VERKAUFT!!!!



Preissenkung auf 699 Euro inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands. 

Bei Abholung im Saarpfalz-Kreis/Saarland entfallen die Versandkosten, dann ist der Preis 649 Euro.


----------



## Markus.02 (3. März 2013)

Biete meines auch zum Verkauf an...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/128894-cannondale-hooligan


----------



## spy0r (3. März 2013)

Sind ja fast wie Porsche 911er langsam unsere Hooligans... Zumindest wenn man die (Wunsch)preisentwicklung so mitverfolgt...


----------



## phuoc (3. März 2013)

1200Euro???? Respekt. Selbst mit einer Alfine ist das immer noch ein Spassrad.


----------



## Markus.02 (4. März 2013)

890,- rad
350,- alfine
35,- Bremsscheibe hi
30,- Kette
40,- Kettenblatt vo
300,- Bremsen
170,- Umbau Nabe inkl. Speichen+Nippel
20,- Griffe

=1835,-

finde da 1190,- schon angemessen, für neu (50km bewegt), und wenn jemand den stress umgehen will selbst solch einen umbau zu machen...
war wirklich nicht ganz so leicht eine gscheite werkstatt zu finden die mir die hinterradnabe anständig umbaut!

also nicht gleich immer jammern, ich biete es an, und wenn interesse besteht... zwing ja keinen...

gruss markus


----------



## DeadandGone (1. April 2013)

Hi, Suche Hooligan ..hat jemand grad ein zum verkauf ? 

Cheers Glenn


----------



## Markus.02 (3. April 2013)

verkauft! entgegen eurer meinung kann ich jedem nur raten sein rad nicht zu verramschen. ich hatte sehr viele anfragen, und mir wurde sogar mehr geld geboten wie ich eigentlich haben wollte! also wer seines verkaufen will, verschenkt es nicht gerade!



Markus.02 schrieb:


> 890,- rad
> 350,- alfine
> 35,- Bremsscheibe hi
> 30,- Kette
> ...


----------



## Fujisan (19. April 2013)

Moin, kann mir jemand das Gewicht des Hooligans sagen ("Out of Box") ? Auf der C'dale HP kann ich dazu leider keine Angaben finden. Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (19. April 2013)

Kann nur schätzen: 12 Kilo?

insbesondere Pedale, 3-Gang Nabe und Sattelstütze sind keine Leichtgewichte. 

.t


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (19. April 2013)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand das Gewicht des Hooligans sagen ("Out of Box") ? Auf der C'dale HP kann ich dazu leider keine Angaben finden. Besten Dank!



das 2013 wiegt oob 12,53kg (inkl. pedale) habe insgesamt 5 gewogen.
schwankten zwischen 12,49 und 12,6kg.
herstellerangabe ist, ohne pedale, 11,9kg.

meins wiegt jetzt komplett umgebaut 8,053kg, wo keine schraube unberührt blieb!


----------



## Fujisan (19. April 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> das 2013 wiegt oob 12,53kg (inkl. pedale) habe insgesamt 5 gewogen.
> schwankten zwischen 12,49 und 12,6kg.
> herstellerangabe ist, ohne pedale, 11,9kg.
> 
> meins wiegt jetzt komplett umgebaut 8,053kg, wo keine schraube unberührt blieb!



Super, ich dank' dir für die Info !


----------



## thomasbee (20. April 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> meins wiegt jetzt komplett umgebaut 8,053kg, wo keine schraube unberührt blieb!



Wow. Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Fotos und ne Teileliste?

Vielen Dank

.t


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (22. April 2013)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Wow. Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Fotos und ne Teileliste?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> .t



http://www.facebook.com/pages/MMM-B....122256104615368.22647.121509811356664&type=3

ist aber noch nicht auf den aktuellen stand, es wurde noch hier und da etwas geändert.


----------



## Rutkowski (1. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin... 
es meldet sich ein weiterer Hooli Fahrer aus Berlin  

ich hab ein 2009er Hooli mit 8Gang Alfine, bis jetzt noch keine Änderungen vorgenommen.

Ich wollte mal durch die Runde fragen, was ihr so für Kettenblätter an der Kurbel montiert habt. 

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein größeres zulegen, da ich im 4. Gang anfahre und in dem Gang auf die meisten Steigungen der Stadt bezwinge  
Das Standard Kettenblatt hat 42 Zähne..

ist hier jemand, der mit Schaltung ein 46/48 Blatt fährt? 


Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borowka (13. Mai 2013)

hi,
bin vor kurzem mal nen hooligan gefahren und war begeistert
nun will ich mir ein 24er speedbike selbst bauen,weiß jemand wo ich nen rahmen finde?
bisher hab ich nur sillgey gefunden und mit knapp 400,- sind mir die zu teuer
bin über alle tips und links dankbar,auch komplettbikes,verkäufe,alles halt
lg
marc


----------



## thomasbee (13. Mai 2013)

borowka schrieb:


> hi,
> bin vor kurzem mal nen hooligan gefahren und war begeistert
> nun will ich mir ein 24er speedbike selbst bauen,weiß jemand wo ich nen rahmen finde?
> bisher hab ich nur sillgey gefunden und mit knapp 400,- sind mir die zu teuer
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar dass das Hooligan 20 Zoll ist, nicht 24 oder? Wenn die ganze Welt im 29er Wahn ist muss man dem entschieden entgegentreten.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher was Du mit Speedbike meinst. Das Hooli ist eher wenig als sauschnell. Und es fährt umsonst in der S-Bahn mit. Im Gegensatz zum 24er.

.t


----------



## borowka (14. Mai 2013)

schon klar das das 20 zoll hat deswegen hab ich ja auf 24 hingewiesen,ich bin jeden tag mit meinem hund in berlin unterwegs und hab mir aus 24er bmx und dirts schon einige "hunderäder" zusammengebaut mit duomatic,singlespeed,fixed 
ich will halt nichts von der stange,dachte an nen rahmen wie den sillgey,rohloff speedhub,fertig


----------



## ufp (14. Mai 2013)

borowka schrieb:


> schon klar das das 20 zoll hat deswegen hab ich ja auf 24 hingewiesen,ich bin jeden tag mit meinem hund in berlin unterwegs und hab mir aus 24er bmx und dirts schon einige "hunderäder" zusammengebaut mit duomatic,singlespeed,fixed
> ich will halt nichts von der stange,dachte an nen rahmen wie den sillgey,rohloff speedhub,fertig



http://www.moultonbicycles.co.uk/ 
http://www.moulton-fahrraeder.de/
Maderna City Scooter IV
Letzteren hab ich (III) und bin voll begeistert.

Allerdings für längere Distanzen  oder Stiegungen (zumindest mit der Singlespeeversion) nicht wirklich zum Empfehlen. Aber, können kann man, wenn man will oder es in den Beinen hat .


----------



## borowka (14. Mai 2013)

ist mir optisch zu verspielt,außerdem wollt ich die rohloff mal verbauen die liegt hier schon 14 monate rum,und die paßt auch nicht zu dem rahmen,der von sillgey ist echt nett,allerdings,selbst wenn ich den kaufen möchte weiß ich nicht wo,
kennt einer die fa.?
http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlra...unde-zum-selberbasteln-big-shot-custom-fixies


----------



## Rutkowski (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Doctor-Tom (5. Juli 2013)

nice!


----------



## ErwinLandau (4. August 2013)

*Der Hooli ist wieder zuhause!

Besten Dank!*

ACHTUNG!!!! 

UNIKAT GEKLAUT!!!

Hooligan 2011: Rahmen Nummer: AV10918271 /Serien Nummer: YM21189[/B]

Mit Shimano Alfine 11 und Shimano XT Hydraulischen Bremsen.
Mit speziellen SKS Schutzblechen, Plätscher Gepäckträger und Crazy Bob Reifen.
Ergo Lenker und Ergon Griffe.

Spezielle Merkmale:
2008 Hooligan Cross Bones Vorbau (Selten!)
2012 Cannondale Urban Pedale
Satori Steuer Satz Erhöhung
Fehlende (Abgesägte) Kabelführungen an der Kettenstrebe (Für früheren Rohloff Umbau)
Felgen vom 2012 Hooligan 
3 (Drei)!!! Stern Muttern eingehämmert im Steuer Satz der Lefty (Zwei oben, eine unten)

Wurde am 1. August 2013 am Strandbad St. Jakob in Basel (Schweiz) um 10:58 via Bolzen Schneider entwendet!!! 

Falls gesehen BITTE, BITTE sofort melden!!!

Herzlichen Dank!!! 

Erwin

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437159
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437190
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437191


----------



## ErwinLandau (4. August 2013)

Hooli 2011


----------



## Stefan1985 (9. August 2013)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten radelns. Ich wollte mich die Woche in den Kreise der Hooligan Fahrer einkaufen, doch leider musste ich schnell feststellen, das dieses Fahrrad im Umkreis von Ulm wohl nicht mehr zu haben ist. Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, oder nen Laden der das Bike noch auf Halde hat? Würde mich über ne kurze Info sehr freuen.

:edit: Nach ein wenig Suche und telefonieren gabs wohl noch eins bei BadBikes. Hoffentlich geht der Versand schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (14. August 2013)

Bei den hools muss man halt glück haben... 
bei meinem hat der versand nichtmal 3 tage gedauert.


----------



## thomasbee (14. August 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

Bei Rabe Bike, Belgradstrasse, München Schwabing steht ein schwarzes Hooli 2013 im Schaufenster.

.t


----------



## Stefan1985 (14. August 2013)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Bei Rabe Bike, Belgradstrasse, München Schwabing steht ein schwarzes Hooli 2013 im Schaufenster.
> 
> .t



Hey, danke. Muss mal morgen bei BadBikes anrufen. Noch hat sich nämlich nichts getan. Dann habe ich ja noch nen Plan B.
Supi


----------



## Stefan1985 (29. August 2013)

Super, der Paketmensch hat was da gelassen...


----------



## ErwinLandau (1. September 2013)

Gratuliere!!!

Das hat unser Lieferant Gestern vorbei gebracht:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1460370

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1460371


----------



## Stefan1985 (2. September 2013)

Mal ne böde Frage. Wie habt ihr hinten die Bremsscheibe demontiert? Bei mir scheint die nicht so einfach zu lösen zu sein


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2013)

Das sind Centerlock-Scheiben und Naben


----------



## Stefan1985 (2. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sind Centerlock-Scheiben und Naben



Das heisst dann wahrscheinlich, das ich mein Schnäppchen nicht nutzen kann, oder? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Avid-Juicy-3-VR-185-mm-HR-160-mm-/161095617375?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=a5HvJz2ftPrNmVqmp5aUSXRM6JA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Diman (2. September 2013)

Vllt. kannst du die Scheiben weiter nutzen. Probier es einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2013)

Das sollte normal kein Problem sein. Ich fahre aktuell auch Avid Bremsen mit Tektro-Scheiben (Tektro kupfert gern bei Shimano ab). Und die montierten Scheiben müssten von Shimano sein.


----------



## ErwinLandau (2. September 2013)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Das heisst dann wahrscheinlich, das ich mein Schnäppchen nicht nutzen kann, oder? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Avid-Juicy-3-VR-185-mm-HR-160-mm-/161095617375?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=a5HvJz2ftPrNmVqmp5aUSXRM6JA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Du brauchst nur einen Centerlock Adapter und kannst dann jedwede sechs loch Scheibe verwenden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72848/centerlock-adapter-sm-rtad05.html


----------



## speedkauboy (10. September 2013)

Hi,
saunette Bikes hier. Hat wer ein Hooligan abzugeben? Habe nun eine deutlich gesenkte Fahrleistung durch Umzug und das "Ding" sieht einfach geil aus!
Also, wer seins loswerden möchte..Gerne kurze Info!


----------



## COTICola (10. September 2013)

Du hast Post!


----------



## ufp (10. September 2013)

Ähm, ein Freund von mir sucht ein grünes Hooligan  (seins wurde gestohlen 
(noch besser mit [Alfine, Rohloff] Nabenschaltung)


----------



## Doctor-Tom (10. September 2013)

Bei ebay stehn im Moment 2 Stück drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedkauboy (11. September 2013)

@Cotic: Danke, werde mir das mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. @Doctor-Tom:
Das weiße bei ebay ist mit den Umbauten echt hübsch...das Lefty ist interessanter (mag solche Gabelkonzepte einfach) aber langweilig... Irgendwie weder Fisch noch Fleisch.
Schön wäre ein leicht modifiziertes Lefty für mich, sprich Reifen und Bremsen geändert, Vorbau und Lenker sind ja eh immer individuell...


----------



## spy0r (11. September 2013)

Ich würde unter Umständen mein weißes Hooli (2011er, weiße Elixir R Bremse, rote Hope Bremsscheiben, ...) abgeben! Allerdings möcht' ich es nicht verschicken - Ist in München - Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## thomasbee (11. September 2013)

Schäm Dich spy0r. Hoolis verkauft man nicht, Hoolis vererbt man, Mann.


----------



## spy0r (12. September 2013)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Schäm Dich spy0r. Hoolis verkauft man nicht, Hoolis vererbt man, Mann.


 

Beruhig dich wieder, noch steht es ja bei seinem Brüderchen... ich hab aber eindeutig zuviele Bikes


----------



## sevenofnine (16. September 2013)

Hallo,
die kleinen Bikes wie das Hooligan oder das yooniq fixen mich irgendwie an.
Kennt jemand einen Händler im Raum Münster-Osnabrück wo ich ein Hooligan mal Probefahrten kann ?
Evtl. wohnt ja jemand von Euch in der Gegend und kann weiterhelfen.

Ich glaub brauch so ein Bike ganz dringend 


Edit: soooo, nachdem ich jetzt 10 Händler im Raum MS/OS abtelefoniert habe und keiner das Hooligan vorhält (zum Teil war es sogar vollkommen unbekannt) muss ich wohl auf die Community hier hoffen.
Falls jemand ein gut haltendes Hooligan zu veräußern hat dann pls melden.

Ansonsten: kann ich das Hooligan 1 / 2013, bei Rabe einfach so von der Stange kaufen oder mache ich da  was falsch ? Gibt es einen Unterschied zum 2012er, das könnte ich zum gleichen Preis online erwerben.

Danke und viele Grüsse,
Seven....


----------



## speedkauboy (17. September 2013)

Hey Seven!
spyOr will doch seins loswerden...ist das nix fÃ¼r Dich?

Bei ebay ist ein Berserker in neu fÃ¼r 749â¬ drin von zweiradbackhaus....


----------



## sevenofnine (17. September 2013)

Hey,
Klar, hab ich doch gesehen. Er möchte es aber nicht vetschicken und ich komme so schlecht die 700 km nach München 

Bei eBay habe ich noch gar nicht nachgesehen aber für 745 in der Grundversion bekomme ich es auch bei Rabe.

Gruß Marco


----------



## speedkauboy (17. September 2013)

Mach doch mal'n Kurzbesuch Oktoberfest plus Fahrradkauf ;-)


----------



## sevenofnine (17. September 2013)

Aber zwischen einem 2013 aus dem Laden und dem 2012 Berserker grünen gibt es Ausstattungstechnisch keinen Unterschied ?


----------



## sevenofnine (17. September 2013)

Utensil schrieb:


> Bei den hools muss man halt glück haben...
> bei meinem hat der versand nichtmal 3 tage gedauert.



Wo hast Du es bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (17. September 2013)

sevenofnine schrieb:


> Wo hast Du es bestellt ?



Www.zweiradhaus-eller.de

Hab grad mal kurz geguckt ...kein hooligan zu finden.
Kannst ja mal anrufen oder so.

Lg


----------



## Doctor-Tom (17. September 2013)

es ist wieder eins bei ebay drin.


----------



## sevenofnine (18. September 2013)

Moin Moin,
nachdem hier in Schweden schlechtes Wetter ist habe ich am Vormittag mal das Netz nach Cannondale Händlern abgegrast und einige angeschrieben.

2 Händler in DK werde ich auf dem Rückweg nächste Woche noch anfahren um evtl. die Möglichkeit zu haben ein Hooligan Probe zufahren und es nicht blind zu kaufen.

Spy0r ist leider zu weit entfernt obwohl das Angebot gut ist.

Zur Technik könnt Ihr mir bestimmt noch eine paar Frage beantworten:

- Montage (sollte ich irgendwo bestellen) sollte doch wohl für eine schraubenaffinen Mann kein Problem sein oder ? Ich habe bisher alle Rahmen einzeln gekauft und aufgebaut, nur mit der Nabenschaltung kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, ebenfalls mit dem Steuerlager der Lefty.

- Modelljahr 2014 ist farblich hässlich, angeblich soll es den Vorteil geben das das Schaltauge vom BadBoy passt. Gibt es mit den Schaltauge der älteren Modelle Probleme ?

Beste Grüsse,
Marco


----------



## Utensil (18. September 2013)

Schaltauge bei nabenschaltung? ;-)

Zusammenbauen würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. 
Fehlen eigentlich nur die pedale und man macht den lenker gerade.

Ansonsten prüft man noch die restlichen schrauben und los gehts!


----------



## sevenofnine (18. September 2013)

@Utensil
Ahhh, Schaltauge/Nabenschaltung ... haste Recht.
Sag doch, hab noch nie eine Nabenschaltung besessen.


----------



## speedkauboy (20. September 2013)

Hi! 
Mal kurze Frage:
Sattelstützendruchmesser 2013 identisch mit 2010 und 2011 oder Unterschiedliche Größen für die Jahre?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## puma_1978 (20. September 2013)

Hallo, nach euren ganzen Kommentaren würde ich mich als infiziert betrachten und muss so ein Teil unbedingt haben. Das Hooligan gefahren bin ich leider noch nicht und der Neupreis schreckt mich schon ein bissel ab.Da werde ich mich erst mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen, am Ende wird es sowieso komplett umgebaut. Also wenn jemand sein Schätzchen loswerden will,kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.



Kann mir jemand sagen ob man eine xtr Antrieb in das Bike reinbekommt, also vorne ein Kranz und hinten neun?


----------



## Utensil (20. September 2013)

Mit schaltauge geht das ganz normal.
aber wieso schaltwerk übern boden schleifen,
wenns doch so geile naben gibt?

Die Rahmen sind immer die gleichen, 
seitdem die 1,5" lenkkopflager drin sind... damit auch die sattelstützen.


----------



## puma_1978 (20. September 2013)

Im 2014 Modell in grau ist auch ein Schaltwerk verbaut undeine Rennradkurbel habe ich auch schon in Bildern eingebaut gesehen.XTR Kurbelund Ritzel liegen bei mir noch nutzlos rum und suchen einen neuen Wirkungskreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (21. September 2013)

Ich bin raus, Montag hol ich ein i:sy als Semi Crossaufbau ab.
Etwas anderes Rad aber den Hooligan recht ähnlich.


----------



## speedkauboy (24. September 2013)

I:sy sieht ganz witzig aus wenn man das ganze Geraffelt wie Ständer, Gepäckträger etc. runterwirft....bin gespannt 7of9!


----------



## sevenofnine (24. September 2013)

Moin Moin,
ich hatte nun die Gelegenheit das i:sy bei einem Arbeitskollegen meiner Frau probe zufahren.
Ok, was er unter Crossaufbau versteht ist für uns lächerlich aber es ging mir eher um das Fahrgefühl und die Wertigkeit und nicht um die Komponenten.

Ich bin eigentlich sehr angetan.
Der Stahlrahmen macht einen super Eindruck, die Ausstattung war ok, im Einsteigermodell eine 3 Gang Nabe ist etwas mau aber 7 Gang Nabe wäre dann die nächste Stufe.
Alle RAL Farben möglich, Ausstattung kann ebenfalls nach Wunsch zusammengestellt werden.
Radstand dürfte inetwa dem des Hooligan entsprechen.
Preislich beginnt es bei knapp unter 1000 was sich erstmal viel anhört aber ich überlege was ich alles am Hooligan upgraden würde dann rechnet sich das schon wieder.
Genial tiefen Schwerpunkt das Bike.
Lieferzeit aktuell 6 Wochen steht auf der HP.

Natürlich kein Cannondale und keine coole Lefty aber dafür eine stabiles Rad was langfristig unter Umständen seine über 1000 Wert ist.

Jetzt folgen ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen ....


----------



## Utensil (25. September 2013)

Aber wieso denn so ein ättendes i:sy nehmen, wenns preislich keinen sinn macht und die Ausstattung bei beiden angepasst werden muss? Hat das überhäuft nen exenter tretlager oder fährt man da so einen klapprigen kettenspanner durch die gegend?

Mein hool hab ich für knapp 680 gekauft
450 für die NuVinci
200 für die Avid Code
70 für Big Apples
und 70 für die abnehmbaren Pedale

...das wird doch mit dem i:sy bestimmt nich billiger, oder?


----------



## sevenofnine (25. September 2013)

Nee, da bestellst Du Dir dann gleich die Ausstattung die Du haben möchtest.
Ohne bestellst ohne Pedale, ohne Bremsanlage etc. daher musst Du den Kram den Du sowieso pimpen willst erst gar nicht bestellen.


----------



## CannondaleNF (30. September 2013)

Hallo ich bin Sven und seid letzter Woche auch Besitzer eines Hooligans, habe schon ein paar Umbauten gemacht und fährt sich auch echt Genial.

Wollte aber mal fragen ob schon mal jemand eine SRAM Automatix verbaut hat oder passt die da nicht rein?

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistensau3000 (30. September 2013)

Hallo Sven, willkommen hier im Forum.
Gratuliere zu deinem neuen Radl, gute Entscheidung.
Bzgl. der Nabe: natürlich kannst du die Nabe - natürlich nur die Disc Version - verbauen. Ich denk doch mal, dass die Nabe 135mm Breite hat.

viel spaß mit dem hooli


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal gegrübelt...
Da muss man schauen, wie man die früher einsetzende Fliehkraft mithilfe der Übersetzung kompensiert.
Dass die Automatix bei 15km/h in den großen Gang schaltet, gilt ja für 28".
Hier dürfte der Schaltvorgang schon bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit geschehen.


----------



## CannondaleNF (1. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt eine Version für 20-24 Zoll, daher sollte das eigentlich klappen, wenn sie bei etwa 15 km/h schaltet kommt das ja auch gut hin. 
Die 137% Prozent sind ja auch gleich wie bei der Nexus im letzten Gang. 
Man muß halt nur schauen ob man die gleiche Übersetzung wie jetzt fahren kann?
Ich glaube ich werde mir im Winter mal eine holen um es zu testen, finde die Optik ohne Schalthebel schöner.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Utensil (1. Oktober 2013)

Bei der nexus im hool ist der erste gang was fürs wohnzimmer, der zweite zum anfahren umd der letzte ein bischen zu dolle lockere fahren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

CannondaleNF schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Version für 20-24 Zoll, daher sollte das eigentlich klappen, wenn sie bei etwa 15 km/h schaltet kommt das ja auch gut hin.



Das wäre natürlich optimal!
Hoffentlich dann auchals 135mm Disc-Version?

  @Utensil Also sollte die Primärübersetzung der Automatix am besten beim 2. Gang der Nexus liegen, oder?


----------



## Utensil (1. Oktober 2013)

Zwischen 2. Und 3. Gang!
Wenn du ab 15 km/h im 3. Unterwegs bist kriegste dicke sprinterwaden ;-)


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Ähmm... jetzt bin ich raus. 
Du meinst dann wohl zwischen 1. und 2. Gang?


----------



## Utensil (1. Oktober 2013)

Na wenn der zweite gang deiner automatikschaltung die gleiche ratio hat wie die nexus im dritten, dann sollte die Übersetzung bissl kürzer werden, damit du dich nich tot trittst ab 15km/h.

Der dritte ist nämlich zu lang zum normalen fahren, aber auch zu kurz wenns mal bergab geht.

Deswegen hab ich mir doch sone teure novinci eingebaut ...da gehts gleich stufenlos voran. Gibts übrigens auch als automatik ;-)


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Einen Tod muss man mit solch einer pursitischen Nabe natürlich sterben, klar.
Wenn man es bergab richtig krachen lassen will, ist sie sicher ungeeignet, 
aber für die zügige Stadtfahrt auf relativ ebener Strecke sind die beiden Gänge sehr gut zu gebrauchen.

Man muss sich etwas umgewöhnen, will dann aber nicht mehr zurück!


----------



## CannondaleNF (1. Oktober 2013)

Da ich es als Stadtrad benutzen will wird es bestimmt reichen. Mehr als 30km/h braucht man auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (1. Oktober 2013)

Der Florian hat anscheinend meine Beiträge auch nur überflogen,  denn ich habe nichts über diese 2-gang automatik geschrieben, sondern was über die bekloppte Übersetzung der nexus am hool.

Die kann man ja auch soweit länger machen, dass die brauchbar ist.


----------



## MrFoo (2. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Zusammen,

Ich habe nach elendiger Warte und Überlegezeit endlich mein 2013er Hooli erstanden!
Die Umbaupläne spuken schon lange in meinem Kopf umher, und nun soll es diesen Winter losgehen!
Hierfür benötige ich nun ein klein wenig Schützenhilfe, da dies mein erstes Bastelobjekt werden soll.
Beginnen möchte ich mit einer Gustav M an dem Hooli und habe in der FB Gruppe schon  ein solches Bike gesehen. Kann mir jemand einen kleinen Exkurs geben, wie sich das mit den diversen Adaptern verhält? Habe auf der Magura HP eine Übersicht gesichtet, und frage mich nun, wie sich die IS Aufnahmen 6" zu 8" unterscheiden, bzw. was die Bezeichnung genau beschreibt? Und natürlich vor allem welche AUfnahme am Hooli verbaut ist?

Ich dank jetzt schon mal den wertvollen Tips!


----------



## CannondaleNF (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat noch jemand einen DC3.0 Felgenring liegen oder einen Tipp welchen ich kaufen kann?
Will mir ein zweites Laufrad bauen mit der SRAM Automatix und will das Originale nicht demontieren. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## xerx (6. Oktober 2013)

Ding Dong Klingel fürs Hooligan


----------



## Patrick333 (21. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es das Cannondale Hooligan neu nur mit der 3 Gang Name und nicht mit einer 8 oder 11 Alfine? 

Und wo kann man es am günstigsten gekommen, mit der Lefty und Scheibenbremsen? Überall sehe ich nur 899,00 - nirgends wird es für weniger angeboten?

Danke

P.s.: kann man die Sattelstange soweit einfahren, dass eine Frau mit knapp 158cm das Hooligan fahren kann, ohne das es zu hoch ist? Wenn es passen würde, könnte ich es eventuell kaufen, damit auch meine Frau mal damit fahren könnte. Wir bräuchten also keine 2 Bikes.


----------



## Utensil (21. Oktober 2013)

Das mit der größe ist kein problem.

Die Hools gehen gut und werden nicht in massen produziert... deshalb bleiben die preise auf uvp-niveau. Wenn du Glück hast findest du einen vorführer oder älteres modell für einen guten preis. Oder halt bei kijiji.de oder ebay.

Alles ab 2011 hat ne lefty und ne mechanische scheibenbremse.


----------



## Hool-KG (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Cannondale Hooligan mit Lefty.
Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand von seinem trennen....
Angebote bitte per PN.

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Patrick333 (26. Oktober 2013)

An alle die sich mit dem Hooligan besser auskennen. 

Gab oder gibt es eine Version mit 8 bzw. 11fach Alpine direkt von Cannondale? 


Und heute bin ich das Hooligan probegefahren, ein matt schwarzes (das muesste doch von 2013 oder sogar 2012) sein, oder?

Als ich gefahren bin konnte ich im 2ten und vorallem in 3ten Gang eine Art Scheppern in der Kette bzw. der Nexus hören. Irgendwie klang es so, als ob man bei einer normalen Schaltung in den Gang fährt, welcher die Kette am meisten diagonal über die Kettenblätter gespannt ist. Ich kann es schwer beschreiben, aber man hörte es nur, wenn man auf dem Rad sass und getreten hat! Beim drehen im Stand war nichts zu hören!

Kann da jemand Klarheit schaffen, ob das so ist bei der 3-Gang Nexus, kann man das einstellen oder ist da wirklich was kaputt? Wäre echt nervig auf Dauer diese Geräusch zu hören.

Ausserdem, der Sprung zwischen den 3 Nexus Gängen ist echt gross, vorallem von 2. zum 3. muss man echt schwer treten, wenn man nicht genug Speed im 2. aufbaut. 

Wie schnell kann man mit dem Hooligan (ohne wie besessen in die Pedale zu treten) im Durchschnitt fahren? Mit meinem SSP Trek Soho S sind es bequeme 25-27 km/h. Topspeed kriege ich auf der Geraden auch mal über 40 km/h!

Wegen der kleinen Räder wird es weniger sein, aber wo seit ihr so unterwegs?

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Utensil (27. Oktober 2013)

Nein, gibts nicht.

Ja, 2013.

Ist normal, wird aber leiser.
Die nexus haut einfach nicht hin in der abstufung.

Bau einfach ne alfine, rohloff oder nuvinci ein. 
Gibt übrigens auch hools mit schaltauge. Aber ich finda affig wenn das schaltwerk so übern boden schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (27. Oktober 2013)

Btw. Wo fährt man denn in dubai fahrrad? Gibt ja nur ne hand voll straßen/wege die geeignet wären.
...und dann wäre da das wetter


----------



## Patrick333 (27. Oktober 2013)

Utensil schrieb:


> Nein, gibts nicht.
> 
> Ja, 2013.
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal, das mit den Geräuschen sollte ja eigentlich nicht so sein! aber wenn es bei allen ist und leiser wird kann man halt nichts machen.

Kann noch jemand was wegen der Geschwindigkeit sagen?

Danke

p.s.: Man kann in Dubai Rad fahren (mache ich jede Woche). Ich wohne in Dubai Marina, schöne Wege gleich vorm Haus.


----------



## Utensil (27. Oktober 2013)

Mit "ein paar wege" meinte ich auch marina, greens und vllt. Bur dubai... aber da fährt man doch in 10 min durch und steht dann an der sheik saeed road??
Und wenn man die jbr hoch und runter fährt sind höchstens ein paar inder beeindruckt *gg*


----------



## Patrick333 (27. Oktober 2013)

Utensil schrieb:


> Mit "ein paar wege" meinte ich auch marina, greens und vllt. Bur dubai... aber da fährt man doch in 10 min durch und steht dann an der sheik saeed road??
> Und wenn man die jbr hoch und runter fährt sind höchstens ein paar inder beeindruckt *gg*


 
Mit meinem Trek Soho S fahre ich lange Touren (lang fuer SSP) von ca. 50 km um Emirates Hills, Jumeirah Islands, Maedows & Co. herum.

Das Hooligan wuerde ich hauptsaechlich in Dubai Marina und JBR bewegen, aber nicht um "die paar Inder" wie du es gesagt hast zu beeindrucken, sondern um Spass zu haben. 

Und irgendwann geht's dann auch wieder nach Dtl. und da koennen es sich andere anschauen und bewundern wenn sie es denn so moechten.


Ausserdem soll das Sattelrohr so gekuerzt werden, dass sowohl ich als auch meine Frau damit fahren koennen. Also fuer mich hoch und fuer meine Frau runter.

(Im Endeffekt kann ich das Hooligan fuer meine Frau kaufen, da es ihr dann auch passt, aber letztendlich wird es ein weiteres Rad fuer mich selber, da ich sowieso mehr damit unterwegs sein werde als meine Frau ).


----------



## Utensil (27. Oktober 2013)

Verstehe... ich hab garnicht gewusst, dass man in dubai so nett rad fahren kann. Ich bin damals halt nur mit dem auto durch die gefahren.

Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach ein hool in der farbe zu kaufen die (am besten deiner frau) gefällt und dann teile zu ändern die dir nicht zusagen.

Ich hab zB gleich ne andere bremsanlage montiert,  nen schnellspanner für die sattelstütze (das wär auch was für euch) und halt eine nuvinci n360.


----------



## Patrick333 (27. Oktober 2013)

Utensil schrieb:


> Verstehe... ich hab garnicht gewusst, dass man in dubai so nett rad fahren kann. Ich bin damals halt nur mit dem auto durch die gefahren.
> 
> Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach ein hool in der farbe zu kaufen die (am besten deiner frau) gefällt und dann teile zu ändern die dir nicht zusagen.
> 
> Ich hab zB gleich ne andere bremsanlage montiert,  nen schnellspanner für die sattelstütze (das wär auch was für euch) und halt eine nuvinci n360.


 
Naja, nett Radfahren geht nicht wirklich, da bist du schon auf der Strasse unterwegs, aber deswegen bin ich eigentlich nur in geschlossenen Communities unterwegs, wo es sehr wenige Autos gibt (und somit sicherer als sonstwo in Dubai).

Die Farbe ist relativ einfach zu handhaben, es gibt nur ein komplett matt schwarzes, also keine Auswahl! Aber meiner Frau hat es gefallen (waren es gestern ansehen). 

Sie fragte nach anderen Raedern und als ich ihr ein normales Stadtrad fuer Damen gezeigt habe, was 2x mal so gross war und auch viel schwerer hat ihr das Hooligan noch etwas besser gefallen.

Das einzige was mir ein wenig Gedanken macht ist, dass es nicht wirklich stabil laeuft und meine Frau ist das letzte mal als Kind/ junger Teenage gefahren. Ich habe Bebenken, dass es nicht so sicher sein koennte fuer sie, wobei sie wohl nicht wirklich schnell fahren wird/wuerde.

Schnellspanner fuers Sattelrohr kommt auf jeden Fall, wobei ich auch noch eine 2te Sattelstuetze brauche, damit meine Frau mit einem bequemeren Sattel fahren kann (der originale war ihr zu schmal).

Kann da einer eine Quelle geben, wo ich das originale Sattelrohr bekomme?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (27. Oktober 2013)

Bei ebay oder nem cannondale  händler.

Ich empfehle nen ergonomischen sattel der deutschen firma sq-lab 
Dann braucht ihr nur einen 

Das rad ist stabiler als jedes damenrad oder treckingschrott mit schlabbergabel usw.

Aufpassen muss man nur bei speed humps oder bordsteinen, weil so ein 20" rad schneller stehen bleibt oder andere unschöne sachen macht. Aber das ist nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Patrick333 (27. Oktober 2013)

Utensil schrieb:


> Bei ebay oder nem cannondale  händler.
> 
> Ich empfehle nen ergonomischen sattel der deutschen firma sq-lab
> Dann braucht ihr nur einen
> ...


 
Danke fuer die Sattelempfehlung.

Aber tragisch ist "sowas" auf jeden Fall, denn wenn sich meine Frau langlegt dadurch wird sie 1. nie mehr mit mir reden und 2. nie mehr Radfahren danach!


----------



## Utensil (27. Oktober 2013)

hehe... das ist wohl wahr.
aber ich meinte eher, dass der unterschied zu einem 26" oder 28" rad nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## Patrick333 (28. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal, hat denn keiner hier mal ein 1080p Full HD Video von seinem Hooligan das nicht total verwackelt oder schlecht gefilmt ist? Ich finde nicht ein einziges gutes Video vom Cannondale Hooligan?


----------



## Doctor-Tom (28. Oktober 2013)

Für was brauchst du es denn bzw was für ein Video soll es sein?


----------



## Patrick333 (28. Oktober 2013)

Doctor-Tom schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du es denn bzw was für ein Video soll es sein?



Ich persönlich schaue mir bei allem was ich vorhabe zu kaufen erstmal immer google und youtube an. Ein Video sagt mehr als ein geschriebener Test, oder Bilder. 

Bei Rädern sieht man wie ein Fahrer drauf aussieht, wie handlich es ist, wie schnell man damit unterwegs sein kann (im Vergleich zu anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern), die Details können in voller größte gesehen werden, die Farben kommen realer rüber als in Bildern und man sieht es draußen und nicht nur im Laden.

Wenn all das einem zusagt, dann geht's an die Suche nach dem Produkt Vorort und zur Probefahrt und dann kann gekauft werden wenn es gefällt.

Cheers


----------



## Doctor-Tom (28. Oktober 2013)

Da geh direkt zur Probefahrt, wenn du irgendwo die Möglichkeit hast, und dann weißt du wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## Utensil (29. Oktober 2013)

Hehe... dann such mal nen radladen in dubai!


----------



## Patrick333 (29. Oktober 2013)

Doctor-Tom schrieb:


> Da geh direkt zur Probefahrt, wenn du irgendwo die Möglichkeit hast, und dann weißt du wie der Hase läuft.


 
Darum geht es ja nicht, fuer mich ist es schon schwierig einen guten Haendler vor Ort zu finden, was mit Leuten die auf nem Dorf irgendwo in Dtl. wohnen? 

Die moechten eventuell auch ein Holligan (oder halt andere Bikes) und moechten sich diese anschauen, bevor sie eventuell einen 100-150km Weg auf sich nehmen.


----------



## Rutkowski (29. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> An alle die sich mit dem Hooligan besser auskennen.
> 
> Gab oder gibt es eine Version mit 8 bzw. 11fach Alpine direkt von Cannondale?
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich habe damals in meinem Hooli eine Alpine 8 nachrüsten lassen. 
Meine Kurbel hat 45z, an der Ampel fahre ich im 4. los. 

Max Speed liegt bei mir ca 53km/h 
Durchschnitt: 30/35km/h 


Ich fahre mit dem Hooli bei schönem Wetter zur Klinik oder in Berlin mal von A nach B, Radtouren mit 70/80km sind auch kein Problem. 


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick333 (29. Oktober 2013)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe damals in meinem Hooli eine Alpine 8 nachrüsten lassen.
> Meine Kurbel hat 45z, an der Ampel fahre ich im 4. los.
> 
> Max Speed liegt bei mir ca 53km/h
> ...


 
Na, das ist doch schon mal ein wenig Info die man gebrauchen kann.

Nun werde ich mal ganz dreisst, hast du eventuell eine gute Kamera (HD oder Full HD) und koenntest du mal ein schoenes Video von deinem Bike machen? Und da du aus Berlin kommst wuerde ich dann auch gleich ein bissl Heimweh bekommen wenn ich das Bike und die Stadt sehe. 

Darf ich noch fragen, wie war das mit den Geschwindigkeiten mit der 3-Gang Nexus vorher, hast du das noch im Kopf?

Danke


----------



## Rutkowski (29. Oktober 2013)

habe die 3gang nie ausprobiert, hab gleich beim Kauf wechseln lassen  

habe eine Hero3 BE.. falls willst du denn da sehen? 
..wie ich mit dem Hooli durch die Stadt fahre? 
da sieht man dann aber nicht viel vom Fahrrad sondern eher viele Autos, die einen permanent umfahren wollen  

..mein Hooli ist in meinem Foto Album drin, falls du es so mal sehen willst. 

grüße


----------



## Utensil (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann halt nur kreise am sonntag aufm lidl parkplatz.

Aber da filmste besser mich, weil meins eher wie nen 2013er aussieht 

Ich hab damals ein video vom hool gesehen in dem es um radreisen/rental bikes in ääh... australien oder so ging. Ich konnts jetzt aber nichtmehr finden.


----------



## Patrick333 (29. Oktober 2013)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> habe die 3gang nie ausprobiert, hab gleich beim Kauf wechseln lassen
> 
> habe eine Hero3 BE.. falls willst du denn da sehen?
> ..wie ich mit dem Hooli durch die Stadt fahre?
> ...


 
Nicht mit der GoPro, eher dich beim Fahren auf der Strasse oder Buergersteig, Feldweg, Stadtpark, etc.! 

Dafuer brauchst du aber einen Kameramann, bzw. 2te Person.

danke


----------



## Rutkowski (29. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWGBLm_Zaog"]Cannondale Hooligan - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Patrick333 (29. Oktober 2013)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Cannondale Hooligan - YouTube


 
Schreckliches Video, 240p ist nur verpixelt. 

Entschuldige, aber ich schaue mir Videos nur in min. 720p an, wenn verfuegbar in 1080p. 

Bei YouTube kann man mittlerweile auch 4K Videos finden, nur fehlen da noch die Geraete zum Abspielen dafuer, aber HD oder Full HD sind hier echt das Minimum!

MfG


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (30. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Schreckliches Video, 240p ist nur verpixelt.
> 
> Entschuldige, aber ich schaue mir Videos nur in min. 720p an, wenn verfuegbar in 1080p.
> 
> ...



Findest du das ganze nicht jetzt selber auch ein bisschen übertrieben?!

Sei doch froh das jemand n Video reinstellt, stattdessen auch noch meckern.

Dann würde ich doch sagen selber und besser machen!


----------



## Patrick333 (30. Oktober 2013)

Rutkowski schrieb:


>


 
Wie heisst und was kostet das Schloss am Hinterrad?

Danke


----------



## Patrick333 (30. Oktober 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Findest du das ganze nicht jetzt selber auch ein bisschen übertrieben?!
> 
> Sei doch froh das jemand n Video reinstellt, stattdessen auch noch meckern.
> 
> Dann würde ich doch sagen selber und besser machen!


 
Eigentlich nicht, ich bin fuer den link dankbar, aber an dem Video muss ich leider meine Kritik ueben. 

Ich filme selber (auch Product reviews) und kenne mich ein bissl aus. Es ging auch gar nicht um das Material im Video sondern um die Qualitaet des Videos. Es ist halt alt, aber was soll man denn bitte bei 240p viel erkennen koennen?

Sobald ich meine Frau ueberzeugt habe das Hooligan zu kaufen werde ich auf jeden Fall ein Video machen. 

Bis dahin muss ich leider mit Videos anderer zu recht kommen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (30. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Wie heisst und was kostet das Schloss am Hinterrad?
> 
> Danke




Abus Bordo X Granit !! 
Kostet so 100 

Kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Mein Kumpel hatte das Vorgänger Model für sein Rennrad.. Und nach dem er es nicht mehr aufschließen konnte, dank sekundenkleber. 

Musste die Feuerwehr es mit 15t Druck der hydraulikpresse knacken.  

Also Diebe hätten schon etwas mehr Zutun...


----------



## Patrick333 (30. Oktober 2013)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Abus Bordo X Granit !!
> Kostet so 100
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!
> ...


 
Danke. Kann ich noch fragen, rutscht es nicht nach links und rechts, es sieht aus als waere es mit Klattband festgemacht?


----------



## Rutkowski (30. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Danke. Kann ich noch fragen, rutscht es nicht nach links und rechts, es sieht aus als waere es mit Klattband festgemacht?



Nee, das KlettBand ist gummiert, das drehen zur Seite ist auch nicht so einfach. 
Außer, wenn es richtig nach ist das Band, dann quietscht es und rutscht etwas leichter  

Top Qualität


----------



## Rutkowski (30. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, ich bin fuer den link dankbar, aber an dem Video muss ich leider meine Kritik ueben.
> 
> Ich filme selber (auch Product reviews) und kenne mich ein bissl aus. Es ging auch gar nicht um das Material im Video sondern um die Qualitaet des Videos. Es ist halt alt, aber was soll man denn bitte bei 240p viel erkennen koennen?
> 
> ...





Sorry..
Man erkennt doch, welche Sitzposition man auf dem Hooligan hat darum geht es doch?? 

Wendig ist es da 20" , Schnell ist da Rennrad ähnliche Sitzposition.
und selbst mit 1,93m kann man ein Hooli bequem fahren. 

Wenn man vorhat auch mal eine längere Distanz zu fahren, empfehle ich eh eine Schaltung mit mehr Gängen zu fahren.. Effizienz.. 

Klar, wenn ich mir das in Vollbild ansehe.. sehe ich auch Pixel.. 

Einfach kaufen das Hooli, habe noch keinen enttäuschten Besitzer erlebt. 


beste grüße


----------



## Patrick333 (3. November 2013)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Sorry..
> Man erkennt doch, welche Sitzposition man auf dem Hooligan hat darum geht es doch??
> 
> Wendig ist es da 20" , Schnell ist da Rennrad ähnliche Sitzposition.
> ...


 
Muss noch 2 Wochen warten, wenn ich das Geld zusammenhabe wird's gekauft, wenn nicht dann traeume ich weiter...


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. November 2013)

Neuester Familien Zuwachs

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515595

2013 Hooligan 1 in Schwarz

Hab's 2014 Rad umgespeicht auf eine Formula single speed Nabe (vom 2008 Hooli), längerer Vorbau und Lenker um 3cm auf beiden Seiten gekürzt.
XT Hydraulische Bremsen und SI Kickstand

Zum zur Arbeit Fahren bis mein 2012 Hooli Berserker seine Rohloff gewahrtet kriegt muss ja was zum fahren haben (da der 2014 noch in Teilen rum liegt).

Schöne Grüsse aus Basel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma_1978 (17. November 2013)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Neuester Familien Zuwachs
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515595
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, dann mal Glückwunsch zu Nummer 3.Auch ich bin nach einer langen Suche endlich fündig geworden  und begeisterter  Besitzer eines 2013 Hooligan! Mich würde mal interessieren was du für einen Vorbau eingebaut hast,120mm mal 20 Grad vielleicht? Passt auf das 2013 auch die 2,15 Big Appel drauf?? 
Grüsse aus Gotha


----------



## ErwinLandau (18. November 2013)

puma_1978 schrieb:


> Hallo, dann mal Glückwunsch zu Nummer 3.Auch ich bin nach einer langen Suche endlich fündig geworden  und begeisterter  Besitzer eines 2013 Hooligan! Mich würde mal interessieren was du für einen Vorbau eingebaut hast,120mm mal 20 Grad vielleicht? Passt auf das 2013 auch die 2,15 Big Appel drauf??
> Grüsse aus Gotha




Hallo,
Ist eigentlich Nummer 5, aber wer zählt schon 
War ein reiner Zufall, der Besitzer und ich haben uns auf Facebook im Hooli Forum kennen gelernt. Und es ergab sich das wir nur 2 Strassen von einander weg wohnten (Kleine Welt!) Er hat's nicht mehr gefahren, da musste ich es "Retten".

Der Vorbau ist der einzige lange Vorbau den du von Cannondale für das 1.5 Zoll Steuer Rohr kriegst. Ich glaube es ist in der 120mm Region. 

Ich hatte früher mal die Crazy Bobs auf dem 2011, die sind 2.1 Zoll. Passen gut. Nicht sicher mit dem Big Appel's. Musst auch auf den Luftdruck achten da wenn du zuviel hast, kann's anfangen zu streifen.

Auf dem 2008/09 war ein 2.5 Reifen kein Problem. Das 2010/11 Model war schmaler, das 2012/13 Model blieb etwa gleich. Das nun 2014 (und voraus sichtliche 2015, da Model Wechsel alle 2 Jahre) Model ist viel schmaler (und ein Kilo leichter). 

Früher wurde aus der BadBoy Abteilung "geborgt", mit dem 2014 wird jetzt aus der Synapse Abteilung geborgt, jetzt kriegst du vielleicht ein 1.6 maximal drauf

Trotzdem viel Spass mit deinem Neuen Hooli!

Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (18. November 2013)

Hier mein 2014 Hooli:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1517368?in=set

In Grauâ¦ wie es eigentlich vom Werk hÃ¤tte kommen sollen...


----------



## Stabo (23. November 2013)

Hallo Hooligan-Gemeinde,

ich bin durch Zufall Besitzer eines  älteren Hooligan-Rahmens (2010 oder 2011???) geworden und denke jetzt  über einen Aufbau nach. Zur Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema  "Antrieb". Dabei sehe ich für mich gerade drei Möglichkeiten und würde  mich freuen, eure Erfahrungen dazu kennenzulernen:

- 3-Gang (SRAM i-Motion)
- 2-Gang (Stormy Archer S2)
- Singlespeed

Alles über drei Gängen kommt für meine Fahrweise und den geplanten Einsatzzweck (Stadtfahrten zur Arbeit) eher nicht in Frage.  

Aus  eurer Erfahrung heraus: Welche Gänge nutzt ihr bei der Nexus hauptsächlich? Wer fährt  Singlespeed und kann Tipps zur Übersetzung geben? Und hat vielleicht  schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema "Carbon Drive"?

Freue mich von Euch zu lesen!


----------



## ifaxgg (23. November 2013)

Also über Carbon Drive brauchst du dir weiter keine Gedanken machen. Der Zahnriemen kann nicht wie eine Kette geöffnet werden. Hierzu benötigt man spezielle Rahmen wobei der Hinterbau geöffnet werden kann um den Zahnriemen zu montieren.
Ich selbst fahre mein Hooligan als Singlespeed mit 12-14 Ritzel hinten je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## pistensau3000 (23. November 2013)

ich kann nur zu singlespeed raten, vor allem wenn du eh nur in der stadt unterwegs bist. ich fahre übrigens 13T mit hope pro2 naben.
aaaber, für den winter hab ich mir jetzt ein 29er (krasser gegensatz hihi) zugelegt.
in dem ist eine "sram automatix" nabe verbaut, die bei einer gewissen drehzal in den nächsten gang schaltet.
das funktioniert super. das einzige, das ich dir nicht sagen kann ist, ob der verstellbereich der drehzahl für die 20" ausreicht.
sonst aber eine feine lösung


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. November 2013)

Stabo schrieb:


> Hallo Hooligan-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin durch Zufall Besitzer eines  älteren Hooligan-Rahmens (2010 oder 2011???) geworden und denke jetzt  über einen Aufbau nach. Zur Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema  "Antrieb". Dabei sehe ich für mich gerade drei Möglichkeiten und würde  mich freuen, eure Erfahrungen dazu kennenzulernen:
> 
> ...






Ich hab ein paar Versionen ausprobiert...
Die I-motion 3 war bei meinem 2011 dabei, die flog nach 3 Wochen schon wieder raus und wurde mit dem Rohloff Speed hub ersetzt (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1015415?in=set) sie ist laut und war mir persönlich nervig. 

Die Stormy Archer hab ich nicht probiert, habe aber mein 2011 auf zwei Gang umgebaut. Formula single speed Nabe mit 14T und Schlumpf 34T (per Knopfdruck auf 85T verstellbar) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1024976?in=set
War toll zum Fahren zuerst klingt der 85T sehr gross aber nach paar Wochen war es ganz normal, vermisse diese Version derzeit Hab es für meine Frau auf Alfine 11 umgebaut...

Ich fahre meistens meinen 28 Gang Berserker: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437247?in=set aber ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen doch noch einen Single Speed gegönnt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515595?in=set mit Formula 14T Ritzel und 48T Kranz ist momentan mein Bike um zur Arbeit zufahren!!! Wenn ich mir wieder ein Schlumpf Getriebe leisten kann, kommt die wieder rein!

Viel Spass beim umbauen!

Gruss Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. November 2013)

Oh wegen dem Carbon drive
Nach zwei Jahren Suchen, experimentieren und research hab ich jetzt endlich einen Rahmen Bauer gefunden der mit 6061 Aluminium arbeiten will und kann 

Wenn der Geldbeutel es erlauben wird (nächstes Jahr) wird endlich der Rahmen geöffnet und ein Center Track CDX kommt rein!

Viel Glück!

Erwin


----------



## Stabo (24. November 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen!! Die Tendenz geht ja scheinbar klar weg von der 3-Gang-Lösung. Ich finde das Konzept des Hooligan passt auch am ehesten zur Singelspeed-Variante. 
  @ifaxgg: Das Thema Carbondrive streiche ich dann mal von meiner Liste. Ein Problem weniger. Bin natürlich gespannt ob Erwin das trotzdem schafft.  
  @pistensau: An die SRAM hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Allerdings hat mich bis jetzt der Gedanke gestört, dass ich nicht selber entscheiden kann wann ich schalte. Werde mir das aber noch mal genau anschauen. 
  @erwin: Du hast ja einen ganzen Stall voll Hooligans  Und eins schöner als das andere! Die Schlumpf gefällt mir gut und kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Aber der Preis... puh. Vielleicht mache ich mir einfach selber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk damit. 

Eine Frage noch: Mich wundert es, dass fast niemand das Hooligan mit Federgabel fährt. Meine Erfahrung mit 20" waren vor allem immer eins: HART. Und auch bei reinem Straßeneinsatz fände ich ein wenig "Komfort" nicht schlecht. Auch wenn die Optik zugegebenermaßen ein wenig darunter leidet.

Grüße!


----------



## ufp (24. November 2013)

Stabo schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Mich wundert es, dass fast niemand das Hooligan mit Federgabel fährt. Meine Erfahrung mit 20" waren vor allem immer eins: HART. Und auch bei reinem Straßeneinsatz fände ich ein wenig "Komfort" nicht schlecht. Auch wenn die Optik zugegebenermaßen ein wenig darunter leidet.


Ev. dicke fette Reifen. Ev. sogar schlauchlos, dann kannst du auch mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und es wäre somit weniger hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistensau3000 (24. November 2013)

@Stabo hier wird beschrieben, wie das einstellen des schaltupunkt funktioniert. wie gesagt seh ich aber eher das problem mit der höheren drehzahl rades.

zum punkt federgabel, und härte: warum fährst du dann ein hooligan, das hat weder was mit konfort, geschwindigkeit oder sicherheit zu tun ja und praktisch ist es auch kaum.
ich frag mich auch warum ich es jeden tag fahr. evtl weil es unglaublich spaß macht!


----------



## ErwinLandau (24. November 2013)

Auf dem Hooligan Forum auf Facebook haben wir fast 550 Mitglieder.
Wir haben einige Mitglieder mit Federgabeln Aber gute Gabeln können sehr schnell den original Preis des Hooli's übertreffen, deswegen entscheiden sich die meisten für Schwalbe Big Apple oder Crazy Bob's etc für Federung.
Zusätzlich erschwert das über lange Steuerrohr (190mm) und die spezielle über Grösse (1.5 Zoll) die Montage von vielen Gabelmodellen...   

Aber für deine Information Neben den Vielen Hooli Projekten die bei mir am laufen sind ist auch ein Lefty Projekt


----------



## ErwinLandau (24. November 2013)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> ich frag mich auch warum ich es jeden tag fahr. evtl weil es unglaublich spaß macht!




Es macht tierisch spass!
I versuch wenn immer möglich meine Täglichen 50 Kilometer mit meinem Berserker Hooli zu machen war sehr verregnet, hab trotzdem über 3000 Kilometer gemacht diese Season

Tja dann kam das 2014 und später das schwarze 2013 da ist das Grüne halt etwas rumgestanden...


----------



## Stabo (25. November 2013)

Erwin, ich bin gespannt was du in Sachen "Lefty" zustande bringst!! 

Hätte denn jemand von Euch noch eine Original-Gabel (müsste 1 1/8 sein) rumliegen, die er veräußern möchte? Ich habe den Rahmen zwar mit ein paar Teilen, aber ohne Gabel übernommen und überlege nun, was da rein soll


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. Dezember 2013)

Und das neueste Hooli… war heute in der Post. Lieferung aus den USA:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1536574?in=set


----------



## CannondaleNF (25. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Farbe die hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Scandrak (9. Januar 2014)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Und das neueste Hooli… war heute in der Post. Lieferung aus den USA:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1536574?in=set



Hallo erstmal,

Erwin weißt du ob das 2014 Hooligan auch in der Farbe verkauft wird, ich finde es leider momentan nur in schwarz/gelb.


----------



## ErwinLandau (9. Januar 2014)

Scandrak schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> Erwin weißt du ob das 2014 Hooligan auch in der Farbe verkauft wird, ich finde es leider momentan nur in schwarz/gelb.



Hallo,

Das ist das 2013 von Nord Amerika...

Jedes Jahr werden zwischen fünf und sechs Farben gewählt die dann nach Region sortiert sind. Europa kriegt seit 2011 nur eine (2008 Weiss sowohl als auch Schwarz, 2009 Grau und Schwarz, 2010 Schwarz/Rot, Debatte besteht ob es auch Weisse gab, 2011 Weiss/Rot, 2012 Berserker Grün, 2013 Schwarz, 2014 Schwarz/Neon Gelb). Nord Amerika kriegt zwei, Asien normaler weise alle ausser der Europa Farbe. 

Hier die 2014 Farben… Hat auch eins in Baby Blau aber mit Neon Gelben Akzenten… naja…

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65797


Ich hoffe das Hilft!

Bis Bald,

Erwin


----------



## Scandrak (10. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Schade das Europa nur eine Farbe zu Auswahl hat, da werde ich wohl nur ein paar Scheine zu Seite legen und es dann Pulverbeschichten lassen.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (10. Januar 2014)

Scandrak schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Schade das Europa nur eine Farbe zu Auswahl hat, da werde ich wohl nur ein paar Scheine zu Seite legen und es dann Pulverbeschichten lassen.
> 
> Grüße.




Ja mir hatte das Schwarz Neon auch nicht gefallen…

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1517368?in=set

Jetzt ist es viel schöner!


----------



## Scandrak (10. Januar 2014)

Nice, so soll mein zukünftiges Hoogli auch aussehen


----------



## spy0r (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Kollegen,

da mein Fuhrpark noch weiter wächst, muss ich jetzt Platz schaffen und trenne mich somit schweren Herzens von meinem weißen 2011er Hooligan:

Ist soweit Original, der Zustand ist gut, hat aber hier und da nen kleinen Kratzer, deswegen mag ich nur Selbstabholung), außer eben einer weißen Elixir R Hydraulikbremse vorn und hinten mit den rot eloxierten Hope Bremsscheiben und Carbon-Bremshebeln. Den Verstellbaren Vorbau hab ich gegen einen starren Procraft getauscht. Ach und die Kette hab ich noch gegen eine rote getauscht und statt den Kojak Reifen sind 1,5er Marathon Plus drauf.

Bike steht in München! Bei Interesse melden!







Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Bennjo (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit kurzer Zeit stolzer Besitzer des 2011 rot/weißen.
Aktuell hat der Vorbesitzer die Kojak Crazy Bob Reifen drauf.
Hat mir aber auch die unbenutzen Kojak mitgegeben, die ich eben draufziehen wollte.
Mein Eindruck ist allerdings, dass der Schlauch zu groß ist. Muss ich einen anderen kaufen?
Gibt es da unterschiede? Dachte 20Zoll sind 20Zoll...???
Ich habe das Forum hier eben "überflogen" aber leider auf Anhieb keine passende Antwort gefunden, bitte seit mir also nocht böse, falls eine Antwort scho irgendwo geschrieben wurde...
Besten Dank vorab.
Gruß
B.


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Bennjo,

Die Crazy Bob's sind 20 x 2.10 (amerikanisch) oder 54-406 (europäisch), die Kojak sind 20 x 1.35 oder 35-406 (das sind die momentan angebotenen Versionen, wobei Ich nicht sicher bin ob die 2011 Hooli's noch mit den 20 x 1.5, 40-406 ausgeliefert wurden.)

Auf jeden fall werden die Schläuche von den Crazy Bobs viel zugoss sein für die Kojak's. Die Nummer steht auf dem Reifen… 

Viel Glück und viel spass mit deinem neuen Hooli!!!

Gruss Erwin


----------



## Bennjo (11. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Erwin,

viiiiielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort !!!
Das sind doch Fakten, mit denen ich mal zu meinem Höker des Vertrauens kann!
Besten Dank nochmal
Gruß B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (21. Februar 2014)

Und das Gates Abenteuer fängt an:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66659

2012 Berserker Hooligan umbau auf Gates Center Track Riemen Antrieb.
Nach Monate langem suchen nach einem Rahmen Schloss für einen Alu Rahmen, und noch dazu 6061 er Alu, bin Ich bei der Amerikanischen Firma Paragon (https://www.paragonmachineworks.com) fündig geworden. Und nun nach nochmals einigen Monaten Ausschau für einen Schlosser der mit 6000 er Alu arbeiten will, hab ich heute meinen Hooli Rahmen abgeholt. Nach einer Stunde nachbearbeiten wäre es eigentlich fürs spritzen vorbereitet. Will aber erst den hooli aufbauen und Probe fahren… falls noch nach Bearbeitungen nötig werden…

Getestet ob der Riemen durch passt hatten wir schon beim Schlosser… braucht Kraft und ein paar Werkzeuge zum aufhalten aber es funktioniert.

Nun das "lange" warten auf alle Einzelteile von Gates, Schlumpf und Rohloff… der letzte könnte ein Projekt endendes Problem darstellen… Um das Gates Ritzel auf die Rohloff Nabe zu montieren braucht es einen Speziellen Träger, der nur durch Rohloff erhältlich ist. Mir wurde gesagt dass Rohloff diese Träger aber nicht einfach jedem verkauft… Werden wir am Montag sehen….

Grüsse aus Basel,

Erwin


----------



## ArSt (22. Februar 2014)

Interessantes Projekt!
Wie wird der Riemen gespannt? Ist da ein Excentertretlager verbaut, und wenn ja, passt da das Schlumpfgetriebe rein?
Lass den Rohloff blos nicht hören, dass Du ein Schlumpfgetriebe verbauen willst, kann sein, dass Du sonst ganz schnell bei denen bist, an die er seinen speziellen Gates-Träger nicht verkauft! 
Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. Februar 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt!
> Wie wird der Riemen gespannt? Ist da ein Excentertretlager verbaut, und wenn ja, passt da das Schlumpfgetriebe rein?
> Lass den Rohloff blos nicht hören, dass Du ein Schlumpfgetriebe verbauen willst, kann sein, dass Du sonst ganz schnell bei denen bist, an die er seinen speziellen Gates-Träger nicht verkauft!
> Es grüßt der Armin!



Hallo Armin,

Die Hooli's die in Europa verkauft werden haben alle ein Exzenter Tretlager. Tja… Schlumpf… du meinst so was:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437247?in=set  … schon zu spät!

Wir werden noch sehen ob ich den Träger effektive kriegen werde… Rohloff hat mir schon nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht… heute beim Ausbauen entdeckt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1571088?in=set … Scheiben Kleister!

LG,

Erwin


----------



## ArSt (23. Februar 2014)

Mist! 
Bekommt man das Nabengehäuse nicht auf Garantie?
Durch die kurzen Speichen sind die Lastspitzen scheinbar höher wie bei einem 26er, dass geht dann auf Dauer auch auf den Nabenflansch. 
Dazu kommt noch erschwerend das Schlumpfgetriebe: Meine Alfine 8 und Nexus 7 drehen, wenn ich nicht aufpasse und zu fest drücke, auch gerne mal durch in Verbindung mit einem Schlumpfgetriebe.

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Armin,

Ich schicke die Nabe mal ein. Sollte Dienstag weggehen… Ob Ichs bezahlen muss oder nicht sei dahin gestellt. Auf jeden Fall wird sie 3 Wochen weg sein… 

Ich hatte sie zweifach gekreuzt aufgebaut… hatte schon einige Speichen Brüche… (bei "nur" etwa 8000km) Die Rohloff wird regelmässig in Liege Velos mit 20 Zoll Rädern verbaut die einiges schwerer sind als mein Hooli.
Vielleicht dreifach kreuzen… aber auf jeden fall gibt's neue Speichen und Nippel… Vielleicht auch die Felge… wir werden sehen.   

Mal schauen ob sie dann mit oder ohne Gates Träger wieder auftaucht.
Wenn nicht dann ruf ich mal die Leute von Haberstock an und lass mir einen Antrieb von/für den Schlumpf bauen…

Mein Freund und Fahrradladen Besitzer Martin meinte Ich sollte die Nabe gleich mal mit den Nippeln und Speichen in den Altmetall Behälter schmeissen und wie schon beim Weissen Hooli für meine Frau, ne Alfine 11 einbauen… (Er insistiert auch immer noch das Ich die Alfine Di2 ins Blaue einbauen soll…)   

Naja… hab jetzt mehr Zeit mich der Lefty zu widmen… (und noch mehr Hirngespinste an die Pinion zu verschwenden…) 

Lieben Gruss,

Erwin


----------



## ArSt (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Erwin!
Bei der Alfine 11 wäre ich vorsichtig! Da schreiben sie hier keine guten Dinge, eine Rohloff soll da schon um Klassen besser sein.
In 2012 habe ich mal den Herrn Haberstock auf der ISPO in München getroffen, der erscheint mir sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit, den solltest Du auf alle Fälle kontaktieren!
Dreifach gekreuzt, geht das überhaupt in so kleinen Felgen mit einem so großen Nabenflansch? Da stehen die Nippel schon sehr schräg! Sonst wäre das natürlich schon eine Entlastung für Speichen und Nabe.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in Liegerädern, obwohl die recht schwer sind, keine so großen Kräfte auf die Speichen kommen: Die sind doch hinten meist eh gefedert und im Liegen kann man keine so großen Tretkräfte in den Antriebsstrang einleiten. Im Hooligan hat es eine Nabe schon nicht leicht!
Pinion im Hooli, dass wär's natürlich! Da muss man aber recht viel "umschweissen" lassen: Der ganze Tretlagerbereich muss geändert werden und die Ausfallenden zum Ketten/Riemen spannen. Dann muss man sich aber nicht mehr mit Rohloff und Schlumpf herumschlagen! 
Ich bin gespannt, was Du noch alles bastelst!
Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## ArSt (23. Februar 2014)

Ach ja, nur zur Inspiration: http://www.mi-tech.de/index.htm
Die machen viel mit Pinion und Gates! Und Du kannst da Alurahmen nach Wunsch schweißen lassen!


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. Februar 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ach ja, nur zur Inspiration: http://www.mi-tech.de/index.htm
> Die machen viel mit Pinion und Gates! Und Du kannst da Alurahmen nach Wunsch schweißen lassen!



Ja, ja… Mi-Tech… besten Dank!

Ein bekannter hatte sich sein BadBoy auf Gates bei ihnen umbauen lassen, Da hab ich mich mal letztes Jahr bei ihnen gemeldet mit der Idee das sie mir ein Rahmenschloss ein bauen beim Berserker Hooli und später vielleicht den Blauen oder Schwarzen Rahmen auf Pinion um-schweissen könnten… 

Nach sehr kurzem e-mail Wechsel wurde mir gesagt das Mi-Tech nix mit 6000-er Alu anfasst (7000-er Alu, kein Problem!). Und behauptend das sie nicht wussten das der BadBoy aus 6061 Alu gefertigt war wie alle Cannondale Rahmen momentan… und sie hätten es nie gemacht wenn sie es gewusst hätten… bla,bla,bla… (Sie gaben erst zu das sie am Rahmen gearbeitet hatten nach dem ich ihnen alle photos vom Badboy Schickte, wtf?)

Ne besten Dank! Mit solchen Firmen will ich nichts zu tun haben.

Ein Bekannter hat ein Fahrrad Geschäft das sich auf Titan Rahmen spezialisiert hat… er will mir schon seit Jahren eine Titan Kopie vom Hooli mit Pinion bauen… ist aber irgendwie nicht das gleiche… und momentan auch nicht wirklich erschwinglich…   

Wir werden sehen… aber danke für die Idee!

Lieben Gruss,

Erwin


----------



## ArSt (23. Februar 2014)

O.k., kann ich verstehen, dass Du mit denen nichts mehr zu tun haben möchtest! Ich selber hatte zu denen auch noch keinen Kontakt, ist aber interessant zu lesen, was andere mit Mi-Tech für Erfahrungen sammeln konnten.
Sonst kenne ich halt auch keinen Laden, der mit Alu arbeitet. Einzig mit Titan, aber die wirst Du schon selber kennen.
Halt, einer fällt mir noch ein: Der "Forumsschweißer" Georg Blaschke! Der macht selber eigentlich nur in Stahl, für die Forumsmitglieder, speziell bei den Klassikern, schweißt er aber auch alles aus Alu. Hier war er gerade wieder tätig: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frank-und-das-funk.540619/page-6, nennt sich im Forum "Edelziege". Schreib den ruhig mal an, der ist sehr nett: http://www.gebla.de/indexD.html . Vielleicht kann der Dir bei Deinen zukünftigen Projekten helfen.

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2014)

Wenn es um Alu geht ist Nicolai doch die erste Adresse, oder nicht? Pinion und Gates ist für die doch ein Heimspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## ArSt (23. Februar 2014)

Jonas, ich weiß nicht ob der Nicolai Fremdumbauten macht, der ist doch mit seinen Serienbikes beschäftigt. Ich habe auch noch nicht gehört, dass er Reparaturen macht.


----------



## Cyborg (24. Februar 2014)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Und das Gates Abenteuer fängt an:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66659


Cool! Wie hoch sind die Umbaukostet so ungefähr? Mein BadBoy könnte Gates auch gut vertragen.


----------



## ErwinLandau (24. Februar 2014)

Danke Armin für die Links und Namen… Werde sie mal auschecken!

Cyborg, je nach Rahmen kann das ganze Ziemlich teuer werden… Durch die Geometrie des Rahmens und dem Fakt das der Hooli ein Exzenter hat, musste ich nur ein Rahmen Schloss einbauen… (Naja bis jetzt, habe ja noch nicht aufgebaut da die Nabe ja in Ferien ist, Horror Sachen könnten sich noch anbahnen).

Wie beschrieben habe ich Photos von einem BadBoy umbau und der ist sehr umfangreich… Angefangen mit dem Rahmen Schloss und neuen Ausfallenden , da kein Exzenter, und Veränderungen zum Hinteren Dreieck da der Zahnkranz grösser und breiter ist als das original…
Entweder du willst das special Rad, komme was wolle, sonst wäre ein neuer Riemen konformer Rahmen viel Billiger…

Kosten Kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich erstens noch nicht fertig bin und zweitens Ich sehr viele gebraucht Teile benutze die bei mir rum liegen und für den Rest nicht Laden Preise für bezahle…

Hoffe das hilft.

Lieben Gruss

Erwin


----------



## Cyborg (25. Februar 2014)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Hoffe das hilft.


Ja, vielen Dank. Ich habe BadBoy  mit Exzentertretlager und dachte schon ich bräuche nur ein Rahmenschloss. Aber wenn man jetzt noch Veränderungen im hinteren Dreieck machen muss. Könntest Du evtl. die Fotos zu den Veränderungen hochladen?


----------



## ErwinLandau (25. Februar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank. Ich habe BadBoy  mit Exzentertretlager und dachte schon ich bräuche nur ein Rahmenschloss. Aber wenn man jetzt noch Veränderungen im hinteren Dreieck machen muss. Könntest Du evtl. die Fotos zu den Veränderungen hochladen?



Ich hab mir die Photos nochmals angeschaut…
Wenn du ein Exzenter hast, müsstest du "nur" ein Rahmen Schloss einbauen lassen. Es kommt auf den Gates Riemen Kranz an ob du die Ketten Strebe auch modifizieren willst/musst um die Richtige Übersetzung und Ketten Linie hinzukriegen…

Der Umbau and diesem bestimmten BadBoy beinhaltete:
-Sitzstreben umbau für Rahmen Schloss (Das ist leicht gemacht)
-Ausfallenden umbau für Rohloff Aufnahme (War unnötig da der damalige BadBoy Rahmen Rohloff zertifiziert war)
-Kettenstreben umbau um platz zu schaffen für das Gates Riemen Blatt (Müsstest du sicher auch machen, Am Hooli ist die Strebe so kurz das es nicht in den weg kommt)

Ich kann dir die Bilder per PM schicken (lass es mich wissen), würde sie ungern ohne Erlaubnis auf einen öffentlichen Forum Posten…

Ops… hab doch noch ein paar "offizielle" photos gefunden:
http://www.guetlinvelo.ch/riemen-statt-kette/

Die Zwei untersten Bilder sind vom BadBoy… Sie sind nur als Beispiel für ein Gates modifizierten Rahmen gedacht. Also es nützt nichts sich mit dem Geschäftsinhaber in Verbindung zusetzten… Sind Bilder von einem seiner Kunden. Das Rad wurde von Mi-Tech aufgebaut… aber diese haben mir die Arbeit erst abgestritten dann später zugegeben das das ihre Arbeit war aber das es unter falschen Voraussetzungen (Annahme das der Rahmen aus 7075 Alu und nicht 6061 Alu war). Und mein Auftrag wurde storniert/abgelehnt.

Lieben Gruss,

Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (6. März 2014)

Gates Teile sind endlich angekommen…
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66659

Nun das lange warten auf die Rohloff…


----------



## ArSt (8. März 2014)

60 Zähne vorne, Hammer! Streift das nicht schon am Boden? 
Was hast Du vor? Willst Du 90km/h fahren können?
Diese Center Track-Teile sehen schon toll aus! Was fehlt da denn noch in Verbindung mit der Rohloff? Das Ritzel kann man doch einfach aufschrauben. Wie bekommt man das eigentlich wieder herunter? Gibt es da eine spezielle Gates-Riemen-Kettenpeitsche?

Grüße, Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (10. März 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> 60 Zähne vorne, Hammer! Streift das nicht schon am Boden?
> Was hast Du vor? Willst Du 90km/h fahren können?
> Diese Center Track-Teile sehen schon toll aus! Was fehlt da denn noch in Verbindung mit der Rohloff? Das Ritzel kann man doch einfach aufschrauben. Wie bekommt man das eigentlich wieder herunter? Gibt es da eine spezielle Gates-Riemen-Kettenpeitsche?
> 
> Grüße, Armin!



Hallo Armin,
Das 60-er Riemen "Rad" vorne ist eigentlich ne Idee kleiner im Durchmesser als das originale 48-er Ketten Zahnrad das am Hooli ausgeliefert wurde…
Im original Aufbau mit dem weissen Hooli (Schlumpf/Rohloff), hab ich mal 87km/h geschafft, mit dem Berserker Aufbau, nur noch 84km/h…  

Mal sehen… mit der Lefty und dem zusätzlichen mehr Gewicht, denke ich nicht das dass Teil schneller wird. Eher langsamer und wahrscheinlich eher noch unstabiler… aber sicher mal bequemer, aber wir werden es sehen. Wenn nichts anderes dann sieht's nur Toll aus und ich fahr halt dann mit dem Blauen… 

Um das Gates Ritzel auf die Rohloff zubekommen/drauf zuschrauben brauchst du einen Speziellen Gates Ritzel Träger der exklusiv von Rohloff drauf gebaut werden muss. Geschieht das nicht, erlischt jede Garantie oder recht auf Service von Seiten Rohloff. Es wird auch bei Rohloff vermerkt, das Serien Nummer sowieso mit Ritzel oder Gates ausgeliefert wurde, trifft das Getriebe bei Rohloff ein und stimmt nicht mit ihren Daten überein, wird jede Arbeit abgelehnt… SO wurde mir das vom Händler erklärt.
Es sind spezial Werkzeuge nötig zum montieren sowohl als auch zum demontieren. Das Werkzeug war bis zum letzten Jahr noch erhältlich, aber seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr. 

Ich hab zwar schon ne Rechnung von Rohloff gekriegt, die Nabe ist aber immer noch irgendwo im Transit… 
Ich hoffe mal das sie diese Woche eintrifft, da Ich A Ferien hab und B ich sehr gerne mit dem Bau weiter machen würde…

Lieben Gruss, Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (11. März 2014)

Passt… solange die Kettenlinie sich nicht noch mehr verschiebt…

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66659

Wir werden sehen… sobald die Rohloff ankommt…


----------



## ErwinLandau (12. März 2014)

Rohloff is da!


----------



## ArSt (12. März 2014)

Und, was machst Du jetzt mit dem Gates-Ritzel? Einfach auf die Rohloff aufschrauben?

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (12. März 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Und, was machst Du jetzt mit dem Gates-Ritzel? Einfach auf die Rohloff aufschrauben?
> 
> Es grüßt Dich der Armin!



Hallo Armin,

So kommt er von Rohloff:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1582942?in=set

Und dann mit dem Gates Pulli:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1582943?in=set

Dann wie bei einem ganz gewöhnlichen Schraubkranz, Hinterbremse betätigen und in die Pedale treten, fertig.

Naja mehr oder weniger…
Noch viel Arbeit vor mir.

Bis bald, Erwin


----------



## ArSt (13. März 2014)

Genau so hatte ich mir das gedacht! Ich habe keine Rohloff, aber bei einem Freund musste ich mal das Ritzel wechseln.
Ich weiß gar nicht, was der Rohloff da besonders "adaptieren" möchte, geht doch schon so.
Ist das Gatesritzel nicht zu breit, ist da noch seitlich Platz zum Ausfallende?

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (13. März 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich mir das gedacht! Ich habe keine Rohloff, aber bei einem Freund musste ich mal das Ritzel wechseln.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, was der Rohloff da besonders "adaptieren" möchte, geht doch schon so.
> Ist das Gatesritzel nicht zu breit, ist da noch seitlich Platz zum Ausfallende?
> 
> Es grüßt der Armin!




Hallo Armin,

Der Ritzel Träger wird mit einem Gates Träger aus getauscht (Grösserer Durchmesser und breiter, also mehr Gewinde, mit drei Anfängen)… Das macht dann später den Austausch der "Ritzel" viel einfacher. Um den Träger einbauen zu können muss man aber die Dichtung ausbauen… Ich kann schon sehen wieso sie das in der Fabrik machen wollen und nicht Mechaniker dran lassen wollen… Dann heisst es wieder das die Rohloff undicht sei… usw.

Das Gates Ritzel ist nicht symmetrisch sondern die Riemen Zähne sind 1/3 zu 2/3 Seite zu Seite aus gelegt, da hast du noch Bewegung's Freiheit.

Ich hab noch viel Platz in meinem Hooligan: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1583424?in=set
Ich hab eher "Probleme" mit dem Vorderen Gates Ketten Rad. Ich muss es noch 11mm vom Rahmen weg kriegen ohne das ich die Kurbel bewegen muss… die suche nach den richtigen Distanz Hülsen/Distanz Scheiben ist am laufen…

Bis Bald, Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (13. März 2014)

Wenn Du nicht fündig werden solltest: Im Klassikforum haben wir einen begnadeten Werkzeugmacher! Für den sollte es ein Leichtes sein solche Distanzhülsen aus Alu zu machen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-restaurierant.681272/
Den Tom kannst Du notfalls wegen solcher Hülsen ansprechen. Bei dieser Länge sollten der Außendurchmesser der Hülsen nicht zu klein sein, besser so groß wie möglich!
Gibt es da dann überhaupt entsprechend lange Kettenblattschrauben? Die könnte er Dir sicher auch machen.

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (23. März 2014)

Hallo Armin,

Danke für deine Hilfe!
Der Franz Furmaniak von Haberstock (Neuer Schlumpf Hersteller) ist sehr von meinem Projekt begeistert und ist aktive am Lösungen finden. Teile sind in der Post und sollten nächste Woche da sein... 

Ein paar Photo Updates:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66659

Bis Bald,

Erwin


----------



## ArSt (23. März 2014)

Zwischen dem Schlumpfgetriebegehäuse und dem Tretlagergehäuse wird doch so eine Art Zahnscheibe als Verdrehschutz zur Momentenaufnahme mit eingeklemmt. Diese "Zahnscheibe" hat der Florian früher in unterschiedlichen Dicken, für unterschiedliche Gehäusebreiten, angeboten. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern können, dass da auch eine 10mm dicke Scheibe dabei war. Allerdings bräuchte es dazu auch eine 10mm längere Tretlagerwelle, die hat der Florian auch angeboten. Vielleicht wissen die Jungs von Haberstock auch noch etwas davon, evtl. werden sie ja sogar mit diesen Teilen reagieren.
Bin gespannt was da noch kommt!
Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## ErwinLandau (25. März 2014)

Hallo Armin,

Hatte keine Geduld zu warten… und hab es Aufgebaut und schon Probe gefahren! Man ist der Hooli plötzlich leise. Das Getriebe Geratter der Rohloff wurde über die Kette an den Alu Rahmen weiter geleitet und es gab immer einen riesigen Lärm. Jetzt wird es durch den Gummi Riemen isoliert. Hab den Rohloff Drehgriff nicht eingebaut da er einen Service braucht… eigentlich warte ich auf den Trigger von Tout Terrain (oder cinq 5, was auch immer) Solle am 1st Mai geliefert werden… bis dann ist's halt nur ein Zwei Gänger.  

Wer sucht der findet. Hatte noch 7mm Distanz Hülsen vom 2011 Hooligan die ich abnahm als ich die Alfine 11 für meine Frau aufbaute. Das Schöne an dem Center Track von Gates ist das du nicht eine perfekte Kettenlinie brauchst… hab ein bisschen rumgespielt bis der Riemen leise war, dann alles angezogen und raus auf die Strasse. 

Das Distanz teil das du erwähnt hattest, ja das ist der Konus der auch der verdreh Schutz ist. Franz hat mir einen 6mm geschickt… kann ich dann für ein anderes Projekt benutzen… man weiss ja nie! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66659

Und jetzt mit voller Kraft ans Lefty Hybrid Projekt! 

Bis Bald, Erwin.


----------



## loki294 (9. April 2014)

Wenn, von euch noch jemand einen kennt, der aus diesem exclusiven Club austreten möchte, bitte mir Bescheid geben. Ich brauche dringend eins. Bin mit Mitte 30 zu alt für die Erdferkelei.


----------



## carbonfibre (10. April 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt über ein jahr im umbau mit meinem "hooligan".Verfolge mit interesse diesen thread hier.Ich hab ein 2012 er.Und wollt mal fragen,ob ich da auch big apple 2,35 fahren kann??Oder wird das hinten zu eng??Aktuell hab ich mir 2,15 schlappen besorgt.

Und Erwin,das mit deiner lefty gabel gefällt mir echt gut.Wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte würde mir auch gerne eine verbauen.Würde gut zu meinem restlichen carbon parts passen.
Geb mir bescheid,was für eine  gabel ich da nehmen könnte.

grüsse stefan


----------



## LordMaul (12. April 2014)

Hallo Hooliganfahrer,

ich bin seit einer Woche auch Fahrer eines 2014er Modells. Super Rad, aber die 3 Gänge sind mir zu wenig. Ist ein Umbau auf eine Alfine 8 problemlos möglich? Was muss ggfs. beachtet werden? Muss ein kleineres Kettenblatt her?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## carbonfibre (12. April 2014)

Hey LordMaul,

Also ich hab am meinem hooligan ne sram xo -9gang schaltung verbaut.Aber in dem thread müßte eigentlich in sachen "alfine"was erläutert sein


----------



## LordMaul (12. April 2014)

Hi carbonfibre,

Besten Dank, ich suche dann mal im Thread.

Gruß


----------



## carbonfibre (12. April 2014)

Kein problem,müßte eigentlich hier was zu finden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doctor-Tom (14. April 2014)

@ loki
in der Facebookgruppe will einer sein bike loswerden. Standort Bielefeld.


----------



## ErwinLandau (14. April 2014)

carbonfibre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin jetzt über ein jahr im umbau mit meinem "hooligan".Verfolge mit interesse diesen thread hier.Ich hab ein 2012 er.Und wollt mal fragen,ob ich da auch big apple 2,35 fahren kann??Oder wird das hinten zu eng??Aktuell hab ich mir 2,15 schlappen besorgt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

Die Rahmen werden jedes Modell Jahr schmäler… '08/'09 waren die dicken Brummer wie Big Apple oder Crazy Bob, kein Problem… beim '10/'11 wurde es schon enger. Nur noch die 2.1 Crazy Bob waren knapp möglich. '12/'13 wieder enger, 1.8 wenn du Glück hast und sie nicht über mässig aufbläst…  Und nun der '14… die originalen 1.5 sind schon sehr knapp… vielleicht 1.6 aber das war's auch schon.

Lass uns wissen wie es läuft… die 2.1 Crazy Bob gingen auf mein '12 bis ich sie aufgeblasen hatte… sah gut aus, wollten sich aber nicht in dem Rahmen drehen … 

Lefty:
Am besten bist du mit pre-2006 (also 2000 bis 2005, wie PBR, DLR, Jake, Max,etc.) Gabel bedient die mit abmontierbaren Brücken bestückt waren… "einfach" neue Brücken frässen und fertig… Naja, Ich mag den Balg nicht und hab mich für eine 2014 Hybrid Lefty entschieden… Bin immer noch mit Kopfschmerzen am Zeichentisch…  

Aber die 2013/14 Lefties sind sooooo viel mehr flexible. auch von der Einbau höhe, etc… macht das Leben einfacher wenn man die montage am rahmen mal gemeistert hat!

Bis Bald,

Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (14. April 2014)

LordMaul schrieb:


> Hallo Hooliganfahrer,
> 
> ich bin seit einer Woche auch Fahrer eines 2014er Modells. Super Rad, aber die 3 Gänge sind mir zu wenig. Ist ein Umbau auf eine Alfine 8 problemlos möglich? Was muss ggfs. beachtet werden? Muss ein kleineres Kettenblatt her?
> 
> Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße



Hab schon drei Hooli's auf Alfine 8 und eins auf Alfine 11 umgebaut (Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mit eine Alfine Di2 an den Blauen ran gehe…). Alfine 8 ist einfacher auch von der Ketten Linie, beim 11 musste ich ein kürzeres Tretlager verbauen da es nicht sauber Schalten wollte…

Brauchst:
Alfine 8
Trigger für 8 und Kabel (musst du kürzen)
Alfine 8 teile Kit (Schrauben, Ansteuerung's Teile, etc.)
Ritzel, Kommt mit einem 22T, war mir viel zu kurz, Mindestens 20T. Die Ritzel der Nexus gehen bis 16T wenn ich mich nicht irre und passen auch drauf.

Hinterrad neu ein Speichen mit, ich glaube 181mm Speichen…

Das ist der Hooli von meiner Tochter (erste Version) von single speed auf Alfine 8 umgebaut:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1015425?in=set

Viel spass beim Basteln!

Bis bald,

Erwin


----------



## carbonfibre (14. April 2014)

Hallo erwin,

Schön mal wieder von dir zu hören.Mein hooligan ist seit 1jahr zerlegt.Hab es neu lackieren lassen und wart im moment auf meine "race face carbon kurbel"über 2monate wartezeithab mich für sram schaltung entschieden.Hab mir die räder mit tune naben neu einspeichen lassen und sun ringle felgen.Jo,sonst noch was von schmolke gegönnt(lenker-sattelstütze)bremsen kommt ne bfo zum einsatz.Hab heute mit nen schrauber telef.der hat noch ne "lefty max"im laden.Mal schauen was da zu machen ist

gruß stefan


----------



## ErwinLandau (14. April 2014)

LordMaul schrieb:


> Hallo Hooliganfahrer,
> 
> ich bin seit einer Woche auch Fahrer eines 2014er Modells. Super Rad, aber die 3 Gänge sind mir zu wenig. Ist ein Umbau auf eine Alfine 8 problemlos möglich? Was muss ggfs. beachtet werden? Muss ein kleineres Kettenblatt her?
> 
> Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße



Hier noch ein paar Photos:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44539


----------



## ErwinLandau (14. April 2014)

carbonfibre schrieb:


> Hallo erwin,
> 
> Schön mal wieder von dir zu hören.Mein hooligan ist seit 1jahr zerlegt.Hab es neu lackieren lassen und wart im moment auf meine "race face carbon kurbel"über 2monate wartezeithab mich für sram schaltung entschieden.Hab mir die räder mit tune naben neu einspeichen lassen und sun ringle felgen.Jo,sonst noch was von schmolke gegönnt(lenker-sattelstütze)bremsen kommt ne bfo zum einsatz.Hab heute mit nen schrauber telef.der hat noch ne "lefty max"im laden.Mal schauen was da zu machen ist
> 
> gruß stefan



Hallo Stefan,

Klingt ja nach ner runden Sache mit deinem Hooli! 

Lefty…
Ich weiss von nur zwei Hooli's mit Lefty und beide sind in Deutschland. Einer in Freiburg und einer irgendwo in der Mitte (er ist auch Mitglied hier aber hat noch nichts aufgeladen, da will ich ihm nicht vorgreifen), kenne mich in Deutschland nicht wirklich aus… Es hat Photos auf Facebook in der Hooli Gruppe!

Musst einfach vorsichtig sein mit der Kronen Höhe ("sag" nicht vergessen, ca 20mm) und du brauchst nicht die vollen 140mm Federweg von der Max… kann bei Vollbremsungen unangenehm werden. Viel Spass beim Basteln!!!

Bis Bald,

Erwin


----------



## carbonfibre (18. April 2014)

Hallo,

Grad ne mail reinbekommen,ne lefty gabel "max"für mein hooliwenn alles klappt vielleicht bald an meinem rad hab

gruß stefan


----------



## Doctor-Tom (22. Mai 2014)

Cannondale Hooligan Modell 2012
Gestohlen Mitte Mai in Frankfurt am Main!!!!
Falls jemand was sieht oder angeboten bekommt bitte PN am Mich. DANKE!!


----------



## puma_1978 (25. Mai 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...black-urbanbike/209179585-217-3718?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2014)

Die Lefty 120 TPC+ hat auch 2 verstellbare Brücken und nur 120 mm Federweg sowie eine einstellbare Druckstufe (TPC).


----------



## carbonfibre (29. Mai 2014)

Da ich ja mein 2012 er hooligan zerlegt hab ,sind bis auf 1-2kleinigkeiten der teile über.Wenn jemand interesse an den ganzen teilen hat.MELDEN.Sind neuwertig,da nur2mal mit gefahren bin.


----------



## Rutkowski (17. Juni 2014)

Hey liebe Hooligan Liebhaber, 

Nach langen überlegen, habe ich mich entschieden mein Hooligan 1 von 2009 zu verkaufen. 

Es ist in einem guten Zustand, hat paar kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Der weiße perl/ Glitter Lack ist etwas empfindlich gegen Steinschläge. 

Es ist noch im original Zustand. 
Hat letztes Jahr nur ein neues hollowtech Innenlager und Alfine Kurbel bekommen. 
Die Crazy Bob Reifen habe ich auch noch, einer davon sogar neu! 
Montiert sind Kojaks, Rollen sich einfach besser. 
Höchstgeschwindigkeit, gemessen mit Endomondo liegt bei ca 50km/h. 

Ansonsten würde es nur recht wenig bewegt, da ich wenig zeit für längere Touren habe und wenn dann doch lieber 4x oder downhill fahre. 

Bin meistens mit dem Hooligan zur Klinik Gefahren und habe es in meinem Dienstzimmer angeschlossen. 
Bilder werde ich gleich hochladen 
Kann ich aber auch per Mail verschicken . 


PS: das Hooligan steht in Berlin.  

BILDER >>> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69038 

Ausstattung:

Alfine 8 Gang
Alfine Kurbel 45t
Avid Hydraulic Bremsen Juicy... 
Schwalbe Kojak + Crazy Bob
Fizik Sattel

Abus Bordo Granit X Plus kann bei bedarf dazu erworben werden, mit 2 Schlüssel und Abus Code Karte. 

Besten Gruß Robert


----------



## carbonfibre (22. Juni 2014)

Boa ey,nach 3 monaten haben "race face"endlich meine kurbelarme geliefert 
Kann ja projekt "hooligann weitergehen.Jetzt noch die bremse


----------



## carbonfibre (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Werd vielleicht meine gabel vom 2012 er hooli verkaufen.top zustand in der farbe grau.Preissvorschläge

gruss carbonfibre


----------



## lea09 (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Cannondale Hooligan bis maximal 550€!
Ist in der Preisklasse ein Rad zu finden?
Ausstattung spielt erst mal keine Rolle,baue das Rad um.
Gesamtzustand sollte dennoch sehr gut sein.
Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonfibre (5. Juli 2014)

Oh,denk das wird schwer.Wer eins hat sollte es auch behaltenin na "na bucht klein....möcht einer 1000 euronen für seins haben


----------



## lea09 (5. Juli 2014)

Das hab ich gesehen
Zu günstig


----------



## carbonfibre (5. Juli 2014)

Da hast recht
gruß carbonfibre


----------



## ErwinLandau (12. Juli 2014)

Es ist offiziell…

Der 2015 Cannondale Hooligan für Europa wird Baum Frosch Grün… (eher Army Grün)…!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65797


----------



## lea09 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe das Hooligan 2015 sieht in "natura" besser aus als im Katalog!
Werde es mir auf der EuroBike mal ansehen !


----------



## carbonfibre (13. Juli 2014)

lea09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Hooligan 2015 sieht in "natura" besser aus als im Katalog!
> Werde es mir auf der EuroBike mal ansehen !


Wird sich bis auf der farbe nich viel geändert haben.

carbonfibre


----------



## ErwinLandau (13. Juli 2014)

carbonfibre schrieb:


> Wird sich bis auf der farbe nich viel geändert haben.
> 
> carbonfibre



Der Rahmen bleibt immer gleich für zwei Jahre, dann gibt's was neues… Musst halt bis 2016 auf Änderungen warten...


----------



## ErwinLandau (18. Juli 2014)

Endlich hatte ich mal Zeit um mein Hooligan Di2 Projekt zu starten.
Wie gewöhnlich, nichts ging nach Plan und immer noch am "auf Teile warten"…

Naja wenigstens mal ein paar Photos:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69482

Was ich bis jetzt über die Di2 gelernt habe: Immer mit dem 100mm längerem Kabel arbeiten als man ausgemessen / geschätzt hat!!!
Und was auf der Verpackung steht, ist nicht immer was auch drin ist!!!

Nächste Woche kommen die Kurbeln…


----------



## carbonfibre (18. Juli 2014)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Endlich hatte ich mal Zeit um mein Hooligan Di2 Projekt zu starten.
> Wie gewöhnlich, nichts ging nach Plan und immer noch am "auf Teile warten"…
> 
> Naja wenigstens mal ein paar Photos:
> ...



Meine race face sl is nach 3monaten endlich da.Nächste woche bestell die ich die brake force oneDann alles komplett.Mit der federgabel wird wohl 
nich so leicht alles gedacht


----------



## carbonfibre (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo erwin,

mal ne frage.Ich kann diese lefty max bekommen.Wenn ich diese gabelbrücken weiter ausseinander schiebe das die gabel in hooli paßt gibt das probleme mit der sichherheit??Oder worauf muß ich achten ??

Gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (19. Juli 2014)

carbonfibre schrieb:


> Hallo erwin,
> 
> mal ne frage.Ich kann diese lefty max bekommen.Wenn ich diese gabelbrücken weiter ausseinander schiebe das die gabel in hooli paßt gibt das probleme mit der sichherheit??Oder worauf muß ich achten ??
> 
> Gruss stefan



Na theoretisch darf man das Klemmmaß nicht über/unterschreiten.. würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.


----------



## ErwinLandau (19. Juli 2014)

carbonfibre schrieb:


> Hallo erwin,
> 
> mal ne frage.Ich kann diese lefty max bekommen.Wenn ich diese gabelbrücken weiter ausseinander schiebe das die gabel in hooli paßt gibt das probleme mit der sichherheit??Oder worauf muß ich achten ??
> 
> Gruss stefan




Hallo Stefan,

3 Probleme (Einspann Höhe, Gabelbrücken, Steuer Rohr/Gabel Rohr):

1. Alle Lefty Gabeln sind auf eine einspann Höhe (ein klemm Höhe) von 137.5mm aus gelegt (Der Hooli hat ein Steuer Rohr von 192mm), das heisst das die Gabelbrücken an den Stellen dicker verarbeite sind um dem höheren klemm stärken stand zuhalten. Also das kann nicht geändert werden ohne Gefahr zulaufen die Lefty zu beschädigen. Du hast ne etwa 2 bis 3mm dicke Lippe an den Montage Punkten, also auch wenn du die klemm Höhe ignorierst, wird die Gabel schief zu liegen kommen. Zusätzlich sind Führungen in die Lefty gefräst um dies zu verhindern.

2. Die Gabelbrücken sind geführt, das heiss das sie einen Zapfen aufweisen der in der vorher genanten Führung der Lefty zu liegen kommt und als verdreh Schutz fungiert. Zusätzlich müsste die obere Brücke nach oben geschoben werden da ja die Lefty für 26 Zoll Räder ausgelegt ist, ist sie zu kurz!!! Also entweder obere Brücke rauf oder innen Leben verlängern, mit Spacern. 
Um es noch etwas komplizierter zumachen… Der Steuer Satz des Hooli's ist 1 point 5, also 1.5 Zoll, das Gabel Rohr der Lefty ist Cannondale 1.5, also eigentlich 1 9/16 Zoll oder eben 1.56 Zoll. So entweder Gabel Brücken für 1 point 5 neu Fräsen oder Steuer Satz für Lefty ins Hooli Bauen. Mit den 1.56 Lager Schalen wächst nun das Hooli Steuer Rohr auf satte 212.5mm an.

Also müssten die neuen Gabel Brücken 75mm höhen unterschied überbrücken…

3. Das mitgelieferte Gabel Rohr der Lefty ist viel zu kurz. Sogar das super tall Gabel Rohr von Cannondale ist so kurz das du danach zu tief mit dem Lenker endest. Egal ob 1 point 5 oder 1.56. Das Gabel Rohr das Ich ausgeregnet habe, müsste etwa 340mm lang sein um mich in eine bequeme Sitz Position zu bringen...	 

Also was ein Freund gemacht hat war das er zwei neue Gabel Brücken und das Gabel Rohr von Grund auf neu gebaut hat… Er ist Mechaniker und hat Zeit und Zugang zu speziellen Maschinen und Werkzeug...

Ich habe momentan 3 Lefty gabeln in teilen rum liegen… darum hab ich das Projekt kurzfristig auf Eis gelegt bis ich einen Guten aber nicht zu teueren Mechaniker gefunden habe der mir die Teile fräsen könnte… 

Ich hab mich nach vielem Rechnen und Messen für eine Nagel neue Hybrid Gabel entschieden. Die obere Brücke bleibt unangetastet (also auch das Gabel Rohr bleibt 1.56 und der Lefty Steuer Satz kommt rein), die untere Brücke wird weg gefräst und mit einer neuen Brücke mit 75mm Gefälle ersetz. Zusätzlich wird der Dämpfer mit Spacern unterlegt um die fehlenden 3 Zoll vom 26 Zoll Rad plus Sag zu kompensieren. Dann wird noch ein extra langes Gabel Rohr gefräst das mich in eine angenehmere Sitz Position bringt…

Alles Unklar? Gut!

Viel Glück!

Erwin


----------



## carbonfibre (19. Juli 2014)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> 3 Probleme (Einspann Höhe, Gabelbrücken, Steuer Rohr/Gabel Rohr):
> 
> ...


Hallo erwin,

Na das hört sich ja alles simpel anDa schau ich mal was draus wird.Du meinst bestimmt den frank der kann so was ,jo

danke für die info's.

gruß stefan


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Juli 2014)

Die neuen Cannondale Contro Urban Bikes für 2015 werden mit "fixer Lefty" aus gestattet.
Natürlich für den 1 1/8 Steuer Satz und nicht für 1.5. 

Naja… vielleicht für 2016…?


----------



## Super Groover (2. August 2014)

Hallo,

ist vielleicht jemand hier dabei, bzw. kennt jemanden, der sein 2012er Hooli in giftgrün verkaufen will?!?
Ein Versuch ist es wert, oder? ;-)

Grüße aus Essen!

Super Groover


----------



## carbonfibre (3. August 2014)

Bist nich der erste!!!Wird sich denke ich schwierig gestalten.In der bucht kl..... ist einsaber der preis gruss carbonfibre


----------



## carbonfibre (3. August 2014)

Hey Erwin,

Hab jemanden für meine "lefty gabel brücken"gefunden.Der fräst mir dieis nen harly schrauber

gruss stefan


----------



## Super Groover (3. August 2014)

...ist mir schon klar, dass es dann über den Preis geht, aber es ist ein Versuch wert. ;-)
Ich bin halt an einem Hooli in BERSERKER GREEN interessiert.
Wer eins loswerden will, darf sich gern melden und mir seine Preisvorstellung mitteilen...

Greets!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2014)

Mein neues Hooligan! 
Leider nicht mehr viel los hier, wie kann das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonfibre (7. September 2014)

Hallöchen,

Wollt mal anmerken für alle die nen "hooligan"suchen in den buchten sind wieder einige die einen neuen besitzer suchen.

Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## vio (15. September 2014)

Hat sich erledigt 
Gruß Vio


----------



## Wavesound2345 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch unter die Cannondale Hooligan Fahrer gegangen .

Bin schon seit gut 3 Jahren auf der Suche gewesen und habe dabei kräftig gespart, um mir letzte Woche ein neues 2014 Modell von Händler zu holen, der es günstiger verkauft hat.

Noch sind keine Pedale montiert und ganz unbedarft steht es bei mir im Flur.
Aber sobald es Draußen trocken ist, werde ich die ersten Fahrversuche unternehmen.

Freue mich schon riesig .

Geile Farbe, geiles Bike .


----------



## raven1 (13. November 2014)

Hallo,
verkaufe meine schwarzen skyway tuff wheels  mit Umbau für Hooligan, vorne passend für Lefty Gabeln,
hinten ist eine "tune" Nabe drinnen.
Für Kettenschaltung 8/9 fach Kasette
Für Disc mit 6 Loch Aufnahme.....absolute Einzelstücke WELTWEIT !!!!!
FP 200 Euro

Gruß Frank


----------



## carbonfibre (20. November 2014)

Hallo,

"Hooligan Konvolut" abzugeben:
Laufräder komplett mit schaltung-bremse komplett-lenker+griffe-sattelstange+sattel-trettlager komplett u.s.w einfach melden.

Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## Patrick_F (21. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit dieser Woche ein 2014er Hooli und möchte direkt mit der ersten Operation anfangen.
Als ich eine Testfahrt gemacht habe, habe ich im höchsten Gang noch ziemlich gestrampelt.
Jetzt möchte ich vorne eine größere Übersetzung haben. Worauf muss ich achten? Hat das Hooli irgend ein Sondermaß?
Oder passt prinzipiell jede Kurbel bzw jedes Ritzel?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonfibre (21. November 2014)

Hallo patrick,

Ich persönlich bin bei mir auf 9 gänge umgestiegen.Alles umgebaut.Schau mal bei erwin landau hier vorbei,der hat was das angeht nen paar umbauten gemacht.


Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## Patrick_F (22. November 2014)

hallo carbonfibre,
mit den 3 gängen bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, schalte eh wenig rum.
hab die fotos von erwin gesehen, bin jetzt aber nicht wirklich schlauer.
an die, die schon mal ein neues ritzel eingebaut haben, worauf muss ich beim 2014er hooli achten?
gruß patrick


----------



## Rutkowski (22. November 2014)

Patrick_F schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe seit dieser Woche ein 2014er Hooli und möchte direkt mit der ersten Operation anfangen.
> Als ich eine Testfahrt gemacht habe, habe ich im höchsten Gang noch ziemlich gestrampelt.
> Jetzt möchte ich vorne eine größere Übersetzung haben. Worauf muss ich achten? Hat das Hooli irgend ein Sondermaß?
> ...





hat kein Sondermaß, 68mm war das Tretlager soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Ich hatte damals eine Alfine angebaut, 45z und Alfine 8 Speed Nabe. 

Wenn du bei 3 Gänge bleiben magst..würde ich ein Kettenblatt mit mehr als 45z favorisieren. 
Kurbeln mit 5Punkt Aufnahme für Kettenblätter (Rennrad Kurbeln), haben mehr Auswahl an großen Kettenblätter. 

50z sollte ohne Probleme am Hooli passen. 


ich hoffe das hat etwas geholfen. 


cheers


----------



## Patrick_F (22. November 2014)

Hi Rutkowski,
vielen Dank, das hat mir schon geholfen. Noch eines, für ein neues Kettenblatt muss ich ja eigentlich nicht das Tretlager wechseln, oder?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Rutkowski (22. November 2014)

Patrick_F schrieb:


> Hi Rutkowski,
> vielen Dank, das hat mir schon geholfen. Noch eines, für ein neues Kettenblatt muss ich ja eigentlich nicht das Tretlager wechseln, oder?
> Gruß Patrick




Hi Patrick, 

Nee, nur die Länge der Kette ändert sich und ich weis nicht wie es bei den neuen ist.. Muss man evtl den exenter vom trettlager neu anpassen das die Kette dann straff ist.. 

Beste Grüße, 
Robert


----------



## alexmali (28. November 2014)

Hi an alle Hooler,
ich bin nach langem überlegen auch auf die Idee gekommen mir ein Hool zuzulegen. Hat jemand vllt eines abzugeben? Die alten Hools ohne Lefty  finde ich auch ganz nett 
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Patrick_F (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche noch mal einen Rad von den Hooli-Schraubern unter euch.
Ich nehme mein Rad nämlich auseinander um es neu lackieren zu lassen.

Es ist auch schon fast auseinander, ich hänge nur gerade am Lenklager fest.
Man sollte es ja von innen mit einem schmalen Holzstück vorsichtig raushämmern können.
Dachte ich zumindest, es tut sich aber nichts. Wie habt ihr das Lager rausbekommen?





An der unteren Seite, wo die Gabel ist, habe ich das Lager draußen.
Allerdings ist dort noch dieser "Ring". Soll dieser auch am Rahmen bleiben oder sollte man ihn zum lackieren abnehmen?





Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## klopferhase (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer meines ersten Hooligans )
Da ich 1,88m lang bin und gerne etwas aufrechter sitze, brauche ich dringend einen steilen und hohen Vorbau, finde aber bei den großen Versendern NICHTS in der Größe 1,5 Zoll. Bin ich zu doof zum suchen, oder ist das echt so schwierig. Bitte gebt mir ein paar (gerne konkrete) Tipps, wo ich einen steilen langen Vorbau für mein 2014er Hooligan finden kann. P.S. er sollte möglichst nicht verstellbar sein.
DANKE


----------



## carbonfibre (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab noch mehr hooli teile -wer interesse hat.

Carbonfibre


----------



## superseven78 (12. Dezember 2014)

klopferhase schrieb:


> Hallo, bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer meines ersten Hooligans )
> Da ich 1,88m lang bin und gerne etwas aufrechter sitze, brauche ich dringend einen steilen und hohen Vorbau, finde aber bei den großen Versendern NICHTS in der Größe 1,5 Zoll. Bin ich zu doof zum suchen, oder ist das echt so schwierig. Bitte gebt mir ein paar (gerne konkrete) Tipps, wo ich einen steilen langen Vorbau für mein 2014er Hooligan finden kann. P.S. er sollte möglichst nicht verstellbar sein.
> DANKE


Es gibt von Cannondale lediglich Vorbauten mit 20 Grad Steigung in verschiedenen Längen (http://www.bike24.de/p129191.html) für das 1.5 Maß. Ein solcher Vorbau gepaart mit einem high rise Lenker wie z. B. von NC-17 (318HR Pro mit 60 mm rise) hebt das Cockpit schon ordentlich.
Alternativ kannst du auch versuchen einen alten Coda Vorbau zu ergattern (wie z. B. gerade im Bikemarkt angeboten: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-cannondale-vorbauten-und-schaftrohr-1-5-zoll ), diese besitzen noch eine Steigung von 35 Grad. Allerdings brauchst du dann noch eine Reduzierhülse (http://www.ebay.de/itm/371170560185), da der Coda Vorbau das Headshock Maß von 1.56 besitzt. Zudem passen in den alten Vorbau keine OS Lenker sondern nur welche mit 25,4 Maß. Davon gibt's dann aber auch high riser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonfibre (12. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hätte ein vorbau von "hope"in1,56 " anzubieten.Aber leider hat der keine große steigung.Eine länge von ca.10 cm.

Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## klopferhase (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo carbonfibre. Vielen Dank, aber ne große Steigung mus schon sein...


----------



## klopferhase (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo superseven. Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort. Die 20-Grad-Vorbauten habe ich gerade auch gefunden, aber ich fürchte, ich brauche mehr. Der Tip mit dem 35 Grad Vorbau in der 1,56 Zoll-version (plus Reduzierhülse) ist mir momentan am sympatischten. Denke inzwischen aber sogar über einen verstellbarten Vorbau nach. Glaubst/weißt Du, dass es so etwas für 1.5er Gabelschäfte gibt???


----------



## carbonfibre (13. Dezember 2014)

Klar,

Gibt es 1,5  " verstellbare vorbauten .Ich muß schon sagen 1,88 ist schon heavy.


----------



## carbonfibre (13. Dezember 2014)

Meine BFO endlich da-wird auch zeit.


----------



## superseven78 (13. Dezember 2014)

klopferhase schrieb:


> Denke inzwischen aber sogar über einen verstellbarten Vorbau nach. Glaubst/weißt Du, dass es so etwas für 1.5er Gabelschäfte gibt???


Für das Headshock System gibt es soetwas: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...1764971/Products/KP303&ViewAction=ViewProduct .
Allerdings kann man den glaub ich nicht für 1.5 verwenden, da man den Steuersatz nicht spannen kann.


----------



## carbonfibre (13. Dezember 2014)

In der bucht oder google gibt es verstellbare-halt mal schauen.Wenn man so groß ist nicht so einfach.Ich hab ein von syntace .


----------



## carbonfibre (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo leute,

Möchte meine leftygabel für's hooli veräußern.Wenn jemand interesse hat.

Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## carbonfibre (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo gemeinde,
Hat jemand interesse an meine "lefty-federgabel"??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colheart (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Schwalbe Big Apple 20x2,35 von denen ich hier bereits gelesen habe.
Sind die mittlerweile tot oder warum finde ich im Netz nichts?
Danke!


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Februar 2015)

Hm,

Ich schau mal in meinen unterlagen ich meine in holand welche sind-wo und auf was willst den verbauen??

Mfg carbonfibre


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Februar 2015)

www.probikeshop.es

Schau da mal 20×2,35 rigida


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Februar 2015)

Schaust du hier


----------



## colheart (21. Februar 2015)

Die Spanier...verrückt!!! Gracias!
Aber online verfügbar sind die aktuell trotzdem nicht...jedenfalls steht dort "ausverkauft"...
Achja, soll auf mein Hooli.


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Februar 2015)

Hier!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colheart (21. Februar 2015)

Ja schon, aber überall ausverkauft oder momentan nicht verfügbar. Habe mal Schwalbe angeschrieben, da die Größe dort auch nicht mehr geführt wird. Wird tot sein...aber danke für die Mühe!


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Februar 2015)

Die größe hätte eh nich am hooli gepaßt!!


----------



## colheart (21. Februar 2015)

Uschaurischuum schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe seit 2 Monaten ein Hooligan 3.
> Die Schwalbe Kojak ließ ich gegen Schwalbe Marathon tauschen. Damit war ich aber nicht zufrieden. Seit heute sind vorne und hinten Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35 drauf. Habe aber nicht nach dem Druck gefragt.
> Grüße



Hatte ich so verstanden, dass das möglich ist...


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Februar 2015)

Kommt drauf an mit wieviel druck man fährt jo.aber wenn die eh nich mehr gibt.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte noch zwei umgefahrene in 2,15 Zoll loszuwerden.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (26. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand Tips geben bei einem Umbau auf eine anderen Laufradsatz für 20 Zoll?

Ich möchte an meinem Hooligan eine andere Nabenschaltung ( Shimano 8 Gang ) einbauen und damit verbunden gleich eine neue Felge. Nur leider bin ich recht ratlos, welche wirklich gut sind. Die Muss natürlich auch 100kg (Komplettgewicht )aushalten können.
Könnt ihr mir Tips geben was es da brauchbares gibt?


----------



## carbonfibre (26. Februar 2015)

Hey,

Da kann ich dich auf Erwin Landau ferweisen .Der hat hier im forum eine beiträge was das Thema angeht,auch ein guter freund von mir.

Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## Stefan1985 (7. März 2015)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte,

ich hab da mal ne Frage, ich hab vorne von der Schraube an der Lefty Gabel diese schwarze Kappe im Schnee verloren. Ich geh mal davon aus, das diese notwendig ist. Jetzt muss ich mir mal ne neue kaufen. Kann ich dazu diese hier nehmen?  http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/FAHRRA...Hohlachse-Deckel-Lefty-Kit-Schwarz--8835.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2015)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Hallo Gleichgesinnte,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage, ich hab vorne von der Schraube an der Lefty Gabel diese schwarze Kappe im Schnee verloren. Ich geh mal davon aus, das diese notwendig ist. Jetzt muss ich mir mal ne neue kaufen. Kann ich dazu diese hier nehmen?  http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/FAHRRA...Hohlachse-Deckel-Lefty-Kit-Schwarz--8835.html



Wenn das genauso konstruiert ist wie bei den Mountainbike-Lefties, kannst du ohne diese Kappe nicht einmal das Vorderrad ausbauen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du nur die Kappe und nicht die Schraube verloren hast?


----------



## ifaxgg (7. März 2015)

Das geht auch: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...764971/Products/QC117/SubProducts/"QC117/BLK"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patricwiemann (15. April 2015)

moin, könnte ihr mir eine singlespeed übersetzung empfehlen?
_lg_


----------



## Hooli (26. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lefty für mein Hooligan. ich hab das 2011 model. 
wäre fein wenn jemand eine für mich hat. 

lg hooli


----------



## Audi_v8 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Hooligan bestellt und es wurde auch letzte Woche geliefert.

Leider musste ich es wieder reklamieren da Lackabplatzungen am Rahmen zu finden waren.

Will es aber wenn es dann neu geliefert wird noch ein wenig modifizieren.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

Was empfehlt ihr mir für eine Hydraulische Bremse (vorzugsweise AVID)

Welche Bremsscheiben von Hope?

Was muss ich beim umspeichen beachten auf Alfine 8, Speichenlänge? Evtl andere Felge?

Viele Fragen 

Grüße


----------



## carbonfibre (21. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab ne BFO verbaut.Hab scheiben in den größen 140 /160er .Und bei den speichen wie ich weiß du mußt anfertigen lassen.
Ich hab hinten vorne tune naben verbaut ,mußte die speichen auch anfertigen lassen.

Carbonfibre


----------



## lea09 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich hätte eine Frage:
Lässt sich ein Hooligan auf Kettenschaltung umrüsten (Montage Schaltauge ect.)??
Habe bislang noch kein Hooligan Road zum Kaufen gesehen,zumindestens in Deutschland !
Danke im Voraus
Gruß Markus


----------



## Rutkowski (23. Mai 2015)

lea09 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich hätte eine Frage:
> Lässt sich ein Hooligan auf Kettenschaltung umrüsten (Montage Schaltauge ect.)??
> Habe bislang noch kein Hooligan Road zum Kaufen gesehen,zumindestens in Deutschland !
> ...




welches Baujahr hast du? 

für die alten Hoolis gab es mal ein Tutorial. für Schaltauge selbst anbauen.. 

Erwin Landau kann dir da sicher gut weiterhelfen


----------



## lea09 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Habe noch kein Hooligan 
Suche eins,möchte aber Kettenschaltung und Rennlenker


----------



## Rutkowski (23. Mai 2015)

lea09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe noch kein Hooligan
> Suche eins,möchte aber Kettenschaltung und Rennlenker
> Anhang anzeigen 389066




achsoo, 

an den NEUEN, kann man Endlich ein Cannondale Schaltauge wohl nachrüsten  
so hab ich das letztes Jahr verstanden.. (dieses Schwarze kleine ding ist ja auf dem Bild zu sehen) 

@ErwinLandau 
Du kannst du da sicher weiterhelfen oder? 
 


viele grüße, 
Robert


----------



## lea09 (23. Mai 2015)

Das wäre ja top
Kann das jemand zu 100% bestätigen??
Danke Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonfibre (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nen 2012 hooli,auf schaltung 9er sram umgebaut.
Japp funktioniert

Gruß carbonfibre


----------



## superseven78 (23. Mai 2015)

lea09 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja top
> Kann das jemand zu 100% bestätigen??
> Danke Markus


Ja, siehe hier: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.198636910310620.1073741836.121509811356664&type=3 .
Abgesehen davon kannst du auch in England bestellen und dann den Rennlenker nachrüsten: http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/urban-bikes-c4/hybrid-rigid-c30/cannondale-hooligan-2-hybrid-bike-2014-p792 . Versand beträgt ca. 40,- GBP. Unterschied liegt zusätzlich im nicht vorhandenen Exzenter im Tretlager (stattdessen handelt es sich um ein BSA Lager).


----------



## lea09 (23. Mai 2015)

carbonfibre schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 2012 hooli,auf schaltung 9er sram umgebaut.
> Japp funktioniert
> 
> Gruß carbonfibre


Das hört sich gut an.
Hast Du ein Original Cannondale Ausfallende benutzt??


----------



## lea09 (23. Mai 2015)

superseven78 schrieb:


> Ja, siehe hier: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.198636910310620.1073741836.121509811356664&type=3 .
> Abgesehen davon kannst du auch in England bestellen und dann den Rennlenker nachrüsten: http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/urban-bikes-c4/hybrid-rigid-c30/cannondale-hooligan-2-hybrid-bike-2014-p792 . Versand besträgt dann ca. 40,- GBP. Unterschied liegt dann zusätzlich im nicht vorhandenen Exzenter im Tretlager (stattdessen handelt es sich um ein BSA Lager).


Super Hinweis!
Das habe ich gebraucht!
Tausend Dank


----------



## thomasbee (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe Platzmangel und trenne mich mit einem weinenden Auge von meinem Hooligan Berserker.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-H...07?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c54f1f8d3 

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

offenbar ist die hintere Bremsscheibe an der Nabe verstanzt!? Ein Wechsel auf eine leichtere Scheibe ist somit nicht möglich??
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven78 (10. Juli 2015)

Bei der Nexus 3-Gang-Schaltung ist die Scheibe shimano-üblich via Center Lock befestigt und läßt sich auch entsprechend wechseln.


----------



## maroon (5. August 2015)

Hallo Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Hooligan zu holen. Könnte einen Rahmen besorgen aber ohne Gabel ist ein Weißer.  Wo und wie bekomme ich eine original Hooligan Gabel,  was kostet sowas.  Muss ja Wirtschaftlich bleiben.  Oder welche Gabel ausser der Original passen noch und wie!? Hatte noch nie ein Cannondale,  hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Mfg


----------



## carbonfibre (8. August 2015)

Hallo,

Da würd ich dir lieber zu einem komplett rad raten .Weiß ja nicht was ausgeben willst?
Das übersteigt die kosten bei einem aufbau un einiges.Sprech da aus erfahrung.Ist der rahmen bei ebay ...?

Mfg


----------



## maroon (8. August 2015)

Nee nicht ebay Vhb sind 190,  überlege eins aus dem Linken oben zu Kaufen mit Schaltung.


----------



## carbonfibre (8. August 2015)

Geh davon aus ,du brauchst ne 1" gabel.Aber wird schwierig denke ich eine zu finden


----------



## maroon (8. August 2015)

Uje dann wird eins aus dem Englischen Link mit Schaltung.  Den die Gebraucht Preise gehen ja garnicht


----------



## carbonfibre (8. August 2015)

Schick den mal


----------



## maroon (9. August 2015)

Was?


----------



## maroon (9. August 2015)

Was?


----------



## carbonfibre (9. August 2015)

Den link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (11. August 2015)

Hooligan geklaut!!! Heute In Berlin!!!

Ein guter Freund von mir ist in Berlin in den Ferien. Ihm wurde heute sein 2012 er Hooligan 1 in Berserker Grün vom  Alexander Platz um ca. 17:15 geklaut!

Falls einer plötzlich auftaucht oder jemand Informationen dazu hätte...
Bitte Mailen an:

[email protected]

Herzlichen Dank!

Erwin


----------



## lea09 (5. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!
Gibt es 2016 kein neues Hooligan??


----------



## ErwinLandau (5. September 2015)

Nein!
Leider nicht... Das 2015 bleibt im 2016!
Enttäuschend!!!!


----------



## lea09 (5. September 2015)

Schade .... Danke


----------



## carbonfibre (6. September 2015)

Ich wundere mich ja immer wieder was manche für ihre "hooligan's bei kleinanzeigen mancher umbau maßnahmen so preißlich haben möchten.

Gruß


----------



## ErwinLandau (8. September 2015)

Haben möchten und kriegen sind ja bekanntlich zwei Paar Hosen...
Aber auch jeder kann Verlagen was er denkt dass sein Prachtstück wert ist oder?

Sehr viele kriegen den Preis auch in den falschen Hals hier! 

Wenn man ne Rohloff verbaut kann man auch nen Rohloff Preis verlangen, oder? 

Der Neuwert/Ersatz Wert von meinem Berserker (Rohloff, Schlumpf, Carbon Drive, Carbon Lefty, etc) wird von meiner Versicherung als CHF 10'000.- angegeben! 

Wenn ichs verkaufen würde, was wäre deiner Meinung nach ein fairer Preis???

70%, 60%.... 50%... Nen Appel und ein Ei?

Jeder kann verlangen was er will... Wenns nicht in deinem Budget ist, Kauf es nicht!
Du weist ja nicht wieviel er rein gesteckt hat... Zeit, Schweiß und Blut... Man will es ja auch nicht verschenken... Oder?


----------



## bokimava (10. Februar 2016)

Da hast du sowas von Recht , Erwin
Auf der ersten Blick, erschreckt nan sich schon mal, wenn der Preis hoch ist, aber jeder der weiss was verbaut wurde, der wird den Preis, wenn er nicht wirklich utopisch ist, verstehen.



Ich werde heute Nachmittag stolzer Besitzer meines ersten Hoolis werden.
Natürlich in der geilsten Farbe, in der das Hooligan jemals gebaut wurde (berserker Grün). Da lass ich gar keine Diskussionen zu.....



Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie gross der Lochkreis bei der Orginalkurbel ist. 
Am hooli ist eine alfine verbaut und ich möchte nen andres und grösseres Kettenblatt verbauen.


----------



## superseven78 (10. Februar 2016)

Der Lochkreis beträgt 130mm. Fahre selbst ein 53er Kettenblatt. Und die geilste Farbe ist gar keine Farbe.


----------



## zett78 (10. Februar 2016)

superseven78 schrieb:


> Der Lochkreis beträgt 130mm. Fahre selbst ein 53er Kettenblatt. Und die geilste Farbe ist gar keine Farbe.



COOL!! 
Sag mal was zu Stütze und Vorbau bitte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven78 (10. Februar 2016)

Die Sattelstütze ist von Schmolke und bei dem Vorbau handelt es sich um einen uralten CODA Headshock mit 35 Grad Steigung und 130mm Länge. Ich besitze auch noch einen weiteren Vorbau mit identischen Maßen als verstellbare VRO Version, da mal geplant war, mit Rennlenker zu fahren.


----------



## bokimava (28. März 2016)

Hallo


seit Februar bin ich Besitzer meines ersten Hooligans. Der Vorbesitzer hatte keine Rechnung mehr...
Frage: kann ich den Rahmen trotzdem bei cannondale registrieren?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (28. März 2016)

bokimava schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> seit Februar bin ich Besitzer meines ersten Hooligans. Der Vorbesitzer hatte keine Rechnung mehr...
> Frage: kann ich den Rahmen trotzdem bei cannondale registrieren?


Gegenfrage, was soll das bringen?

Lebenslange Rahmengarantie hat nur der Erstbesitzer der auf der Rechnung steht!


----------



## muc_radler (17. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad was 1. in den Kofferraum eines 3er touring (ohne zerlegen), 2. passend zum Pendeln durch MUC-City ist und 3. dabei noch Spaß macht. Deshalb bin ich auf das Hooligan gekommen.
Leider ist dieses Rad echt selten bei den Händlern aufzufinden und meine Versuche nach einer möglichen Probefahrt in Münchner oder Landsberger Raum sind daran gescheitert.

Ich möchte beim Kauf sicher gehen die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und frage deshalb bei den Besitzern mal nach:

- Past das Rad ohne zu zerlegen in den Kofferraum eines Golf/A3/BMW-1er? 
- Reichen die drei Gänge dazu aus um in der City mit ca. 18 km einfach zu pendeln oder sollte ich nach einem mit 8 Gängen suchen? (Entscheidend ist nicht die Abstufung sondern die mögliche Geschwindigkeit)
- Hat vielleicht jemand ein Pic von der Konstelation (Sattelüberhöhung) mit ca. 1,80m oder etwas mehr?
- Gibt es einen Besitzer im Raum München, Augsburg oder Landsberg am Lech, wo man das Rad mal ansehen und gegebenfalls eine kurze Probefahrt machen könnte?


Danke und Gruß
muc_radler

EDIT: Nachdem ich die 29 Seiten noch mal gelesen habe, habe ich den Eintrag editiert.


----------



## patricwiemann (18. April 2016)

Hallo, irgendwie passt jedes Rad im Kofferraum,  3 Gänge reichen dicke aus  ich komme zwar nicht aus München aber bin sehr zuversichtlich das locker 18 km drin sind. ich selber bin 183 und habe keine großen Probleme mit vorbei oder Sattelstütze. Hab mir eine singlespeed Nabe eingebaut fahre hinten mit einem 12er Ritzel plus Kettenspanner so kann ich das Hinterrad jederzeit rausnehmen und kann es im Kofferraum oder Reisetasche im Zug transportieren.


----------



## muc_radler (18. April 2016)

Hallo patricwiemann,

mit ist es schon klar, dass jedes Rad irgendwie reinpasst. Mein 26" passt ja aktuell auch gerade rein.
Das Ziel ist es jedoch möglichst effizient den Arbeitsweg zu gestalten. Umzugsbedingt ist der Weg von 18km auf ca 65km einfach angewachsen. Ich versuche aktuell in etwa das Pensum zu halten und nur ca. 50 km mit dem Auto und den Rest mit dem Rad zu erledigen.

Dabei geht es um jede Minute (also Auto parken, Rad raus, Gepäcktasche ran und los). Das gilt auch für zurück. 
Dabei mit mögichst wenig Zeitverlust und Aufwand.

Gut, dass es schon mal mit 1,83m passt. Bin genau 1,82m. 

Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patricwiemann (18. April 2016)

Ich gib ihn morgen mal die Maße durch den können sie sich aus Karton ein 4eck Basteln und ausprobieren ob es rein passt


----------



## Gnoffin (18. April 2016)

Auch wenn es jetzt nicht direkt um das Hooligan geht, aber wenn man sich so Dein "Lastenheft" anschaut könnte vllt. auch das Dahon Dash was für dich sein. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## muc_radler (20. April 2016)

@Gnoffin 
Danke für den Hinweis. Aber mir gefällt das Hooligan optisch deutlich besser.
Und kleiner als mein 26" ist es auf jeden Fall.

@patricwiemann 
Bin auf die Maße gespannt. Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass in UK gerade ein Hooligan von 2015 für ca. 510 Pfund inkl Versand zu haben ist. Vielleicht sollte ich das Risiko, ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen, mal eingehen.
Aber vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand aus den genannten Gegenden, wo mann zumindest mal Probesitzen könnte?

Viele Grüße
muc_radler


----------



## patricwiemann (20. April 2016)

Also ich würde es auch kaufen.. sie können es zu Not auch zum selben Preis weiter verkaufen, wobei ich ihn jetzt schon sagen kann das sie es nicht verkaufen werden  
Versuche heute nachzumessen
Lg


----------



## patricwiemann (21. April 2016)

Es ist 154 lang , mit Sattelstange 103, ohne Sattelstange 64, und der Lenker 63 alle Maße sind in cm


----------



## muc_radler (22. April 2016)

Hallo patricwiemann,

vielen Dank für die Maße und den Einsatz!
Habe ein Hooligan 2 bestellt. Mal sehen, wann es geliefert wird.

Danke
muc_radler


----------



## Patrick_F (23. April 2016)

Hallo, hat schon mal jemand eine Sturmey Archer S2 Duomatic Nabe verbaut? Ich frage mich ob es möglich ist, da die Einbaubreite ja nicht passt. Wie viel mm Einbaubreite hat das Hooli (2014)? 130mm oder 135mm?


----------



## patricwiemann (23. April 2016)

Die Nabe muss 135 mm haben, ich hab bei mein eine Chris King MTB Nabe verbaut und musste wegen dem 12er Ritzel ein Rohloff Kettenspanner und das kp255 Schaltauge Plus Tretlager mit 131mm Kurbelwelle einbauen um
weitgenug zum Kettenspanner zukommen. hab unter anderem das dasselbe Modell


----------



## patricwiemann (23. April 2016)

gib es die mit Disc Aufnahme? oder soll sie als Rücktritt verbaut werden? die Sram Automatik gib es z.B. mit Disc und 135 mm Einbaubreite vlt wäre die Nabe ja eine alternative


----------



## Patrick_F (24. April 2016)

patricwiemann schrieb:


> Die Nabe muss 135 mm haben, ich hab bei mein eine Chris King MTB Nabe verbaut und musste wegen dem 12er Ritzel ein Rohloff Kettenspanner und das kp255 Schaltauge Plus Tretlager mit 131mm Kurbelwelle einbauen um
> weitgenug zum Kettenspanner zukommen. hab unter anderem das dasselbe Modell


hat sich deine antwort auf meine frage bezogen? wenn ja – ich hab kein wort verstanden. 
ich habe noch einmal etwas recherchiert und folgendes datenblatt aufgetrieben:
http://www.sturmey-archer.com/files/catalog/files/295/SPECIFICATIONS - 2 SPEED KICK SHIFT HUBS.pdf
allerdings bin ich nicht so gut mit datenblättern. ich brauche die version mit freilauf und bremsscheiben-aufnahme. also die S2K. unten liest es sich so, als ob die "Axle Length" mit 183mm durchaus passen würde. oder vertue ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick_F (24. April 2016)

patricwiemann schrieb:


> gib es die mit Disc Aufnahme? oder soll sie als Rücktritt verbaut werden? die Sram Automatik gib es z.B. mit Disc und 135 mm Einbaubreite vlt wäre die Nabe ja eine alternative


die sram automatik habe ich auch im blick. allerdings stelle ich es mir mit den 20"-rädern eher schwierig vor, da so wohl sehr zeitig hochgeschaltet wird.


----------



## patricwiemann (24. April 2016)

sorry bin leicht abgeschweift... Die s2k sollte die Richtige.


----------



## muc_radler (27. April 2016)

Melde Vollzug. Das Rad aus UK kam gestern an und wurde gleich zusammengebaut.





Allerdings wurde auch der erste Mangel festgestellt. In HR befand sich ein loser Speichennippel, der für Geräusche gesorgt hatte.
Musste extra eine Speiche komplett lösen um diesen rauszubekommen.
Jetzt geht es an die erste Probefahrt und Umbauten.

VG
muc_radler


----------



## Bushkiller85 (28. April 2016)

Was


muc_radler schrieb:


> Melde Vollzug. Das Rad aus UK kam gestern an und wurde gleich zusammengebaut.
> 
> VG
> muc_radler



Darf man fragen was du jetzt effektiv bezahlt hast?


----------



## muc_radler (28. April 2016)

Hallo Bushkiller85,

klar. Habe insgesamt ziemlich genau 650,-€ inkl. Versandkosten + Zuschlag für Fremdwährung meiner Bank bezahlt.

@alle
Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Schwalbe big apple in 2.15 in den Hinterbau des 2015er Hooligan reinpasst? Es sieht für mich etwas eng aus.
Oder sollte ich lieber den 2.0 bestellen?

VG
muc_radler


----------



## Smackes (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde!

Habe nach langer Suche nach so einem Kampfzwerg endlich ein Hooligan gefunden.
Bin echt begeistert, wie zackig sich das Rad fährt.
Hab bis jetzt nur die Bereifung gewechselt, möchte aber noch einiges ändern.


----------



## ErwinLandau (25. Juni 2016)

Willkommen bei den Verrückten!
Kannst ja mal bei mir in den Bildern nach inspiration stöbern...

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hooli!
Lieben Gruß aus Basel!

Erwin


----------



## Smackes (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo Erwin,

verrückt war ich vorher schon  Aber stimmt, mit dem Hooli zeigt man es auch 
Freunde haben mich auch schon gefragt, was ich mit dem "Ding" will und wofür ich es mir geholt habe.
Mein eigentliches Gebiet sind Cannondale Youngtimer, für die ich eigens eine Garage angemietet habe. Doch bei dem permanenten stöbern nach alten Coladosen bin ich unweigerlich auf das Hooligan gestossen und habe mich direkt in das Konzept verschossen. Da die Kleinen aber rar und die Preise entsprechend hoch sind (keine Kritik ) hat es keines bis jetzt in meine Garage geschafft.
Letztes Wochenende war es dann soweit... Eine ebay Kleinanzeige, ein aus meiner Sicht attraktiver Preis und ein freier Sonntag, den ich dann dazu genutzt habe das Hooli abzuholen und "ZACK" nach den ersten Metern und einigen Kurven später hat mich Armors Pfeil getroffen. Man, wie sich ein 20'' Rad beschleunigen lässt und wie zackig es um die Kurven geht hatte ich seit der BMX Zeit total vergessen. Der Vorbesitzer hat das Rad schon sehr geliebt und vielseitig nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack umgebaut. Nun möchte ich mir meinen neuen kleinen Liebling auf mich anpassen und freue mich, mich mal in dem Bereich mach Lust und Laune austoben zu können. Bei Youngtimern ist man ja schon immer eingeengt und versucht zeitgemäß umzubauen. Das Hooli ist aber so unkonventionell, das man sienen Ideen einmal freien Lauf lassen kann

Habe mir den Monsterthread schon durchgelesen und schon gelesen, dass Du der Experte für das Rad bist. Schaue mir deshalb sehr gerne Deine Bilder an um mir Ideen zu holen.

VG
André

Edit: Nach einem kurzen Blick in Deine Galerie muss ich meine vorherige Aussage über den Experten wiederrufen.... Hölle!!!   Tausche deshalb im obigen Satz "Experte" gegen "Guru", dann passt es wieder .


----------



## Butze_MTB (25. Juni 2016)

Moin, pendelt hier jemand mit so einem Radl?
Wie sieht das die DB? Ist das Gepäck oder Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smackes (26. Juni 2016)

Hab nun ein bissl was geändert:
)










Änderunden betreffen die Bremsen: Habe mir eine HR Bremse mit160er Scheibe montiert (Vorne protzt eine 180er ). Desweiteren wurde temporär ein anderer Sattel montiert (Der Finale ist bestellt). Schwarz matt lackiertes Sattelrohr und Gabel (Plastidip, also jederzeit reversibel) und Beleuchtung. Weitere Änderungen kommen.....


----------



## Smackes (27. Juni 2016)

Ich würde sehr gerne statt der Big Apple (vorne 2.15'' , hinten 2.00'' ) die Crazy Bob montieren. 
Der 2 Zoll breite Big Apple geht gerade so an den Kettenstreben vorbei. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 2.1'' oder nur der 1.85'' Crazy Bob in einem 2014er Hooligan passt?


----------



## ErwinLandau (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo André,

Danke für die Blumen! 
Nur etwas obsessive geworden... Habe gerade Hooligan Nummer 7 gekauft... 

Hast du das 2014 Hooli vom Mirco gekauft? Viel Spaß beim Umbau und fahren!!!

Wegen den Reifen: die Crazy Bob sind sehr breit. Hab sie auf dem 2009 von meiner Tochter und dem 2011 von meiner Frau... Schon am 2011 wird es knapp!!!

Also if dem 2014... Keine Chance für die 2.1... 1.8 sollten gehen!

Lieben Gruß und gute Fahrt!

Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (2. Juli 2016)

Übrigens hier die Zukunft...
Das neue Cannondale Hooligan 1 für 2017:

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2028876?in=set


----------



## lea09 (3. Juli 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Übrigens hier die Zukunft...
> Das neue Cannondale Hooligan 1 für 2017:
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2028876?in=set


Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Soll das Bike dann tatsächlich 1099€ kosten?
Schönen Sonntag
Gruß Markus


----------



## ErwinLandau (3. Juli 2016)

lea09 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Soll das Bike dann tatsächlich 1099€ kosten?
> Schönen Sonntag
> Gruß Markus



Das währen CHF 1099.- Schweizer Franken... Wird wahrscheinlich in Deutschland um die 1000.- Euro liegen...! 
Cannondale hat die Preise Europa weit angeglichen da die Preise zwischen Deutschland und der Schweiz Teilweise bis zu 40% variierten (in Deutschland günstiger wahren).

LG
Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smackes (3. Juli 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Hast du das 2014 Hooli vom Mirco gekauft?



Ja, habe ich! Du machst mir langsam Angst


----------



## Smackes (10. Juli 2016)

Gerade mit Schrecken entdeckt 





Ist das eine bekannte kritische Stelle am Rahmen?


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo André,

Nein das ist nicht normal!
Die Sattelstangen Klemme ist nicht original... Es hat eine Grund wiso der Hooli mit der Gorrilla Klemme geliefert wird! (Doppel Klemme an Sattelstange und Rahmen).

Der erst Besitzer hat Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen...
Ich würde mich mit dem Mirco in Verbindung setzen und Hofen das er den Rahmen bei Cannondale angemeldet hat... Er kriegt eine neuen Rahmen ohne Probleme... Wahrscheinlich nicht in der selben Farbe... 

Falls Fragen, einfach ein PM schicken und ich gibt dir meine Mail Addresse!

Viel Glück!

Erwin


----------



## Smackes (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Erwin,
danke für die Antwort. Ich habe Mirco mal angeschrieben....
Ich habe mal die Salsa Klemme demontiert und die Sattelstütze bis kurz über den vermeintlichen Riss herausgezogen. Dann sanft gehebelt um zu sehen, ob sich der Riss weitet oder ob ich Bewegung im oberen Bereich feststellen kann. Beides konnte ich zum Glück nicht feststellen. Ich bin drauf und drann den Lack in dem Bereich abzubeizen um die Aluoberfläche genauer untersuchen zu können....
Von Innen kann man nix erkennen. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass es sich nur um eine Art Kratzer -wovon auch immer- handelt.


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. Juli 2016)

Achtung mit dem Abbeizen...
Mach so wenig wie möglich und bring es bei einem Cannondale Händler vorbei...
Das kostet nix und beschützt dich vor einem möglichen "Nein" von Cannondale wegen basteln!!!!

Wenn der Händler sagt es ist gerissen kannst du (Mirco) einen Garantie Fall geltend machen!

Viel Glück!


----------



## Joker2980 (15. Juli 2016)

Moin mir gefällt das Hooligan in dem Berserker Grün von 2012 so gut. Gab es das nur als Hooligan 1? Was ist ein realistischer Preis für die Standardausführung( ohne Tunning)?
Bekommt man die Rahmen bzw Gabeln auch einzeln?


----------



## ErwinLandau (15. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Moin mir gefällt das Hooligan in dem Berserker Grün von 2012 so gut. Gab es das nur als Hooligan 1? Was ist ein realistischer Preis für die Standardausführung( ohne Tunning)?
> Bekommt man die Rahmen bzw Gabeln auch einzeln?



Den Berserker gab es in Europa nur als Hooligan 1 (auf dem Rahmen stand 003).In England gab es in als Hooligan 2 (mit 9 Fach Kettenschaltung)...

Es sind gerade zwei zum Verkauf im EBay Kleinanzeigen:

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-angebote/cannondale-hooligan-deutschland/Cannondale Hooligan/c0-l0

Eins ist unter nur Cannondale!

Viel Glück,

Erwin


----------



## Joker2980 (15. Juli 2016)

Ach so hat das aus England aber auch eine Lefty? Mit Kettenschaltung wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. Das unter Cannondale ist leider schon weg, bzw die Anzeige ist nicht mehr da. Einzelne Rahmen bekommt man die so gut wie gar nicht?


----------



## Smackes (15. Juli 2016)

Die Angebote, die ich bisher gesehen habe, umfassten immer Komplettbikes. 

Wenn man mal die gesammten Komponenten hinzurechnet, müsste der Rahmen aber super preiswert sein, damit sich das ganze noch rechnet. Allein schon die Laufräder sind ja nicht gerade Stangenware (20'' mit Leftynabe?).
Weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt... 
Außer Du hast einen Rahmenbruch und hast den Rest dadurch über


----------



## Joker2980 (15. Juli 2016)

Ja das stimmt man sieht die so gut wie nie!
Wenn ich bei eBay k usw schau find ich die Preise sehr hoch für gebrauchte.
Die sind ja fast im originalen Zustand. Was muss man für so eins im guten Zustand zahlen? Denn wenn das soviel ist kann man ja auch überlegen ein neues zu holen mit Garantie. 
Was hat das 2012 den gekostet? Haben die Bremsscheiben  immer 6 Loch ab Werk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (15. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Ach so hat das aus England aber auch eine Lefty? Mit Kettenschaltung wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. Das unter Cannondale ist leider schon weg, bzw die Anzeige ist nicht mehr da. Einzelne Rahmen bekommt man die so gut wie gar nicht?



Alle Hooligans angefangen mit dem 2010 Model haben eine Lefty Solo Gabel! (Ausser im asiatischen Raum wo auch die 2010/2011 Hooligan 8 und Hooligan 9, also mit Kettenschaltung, noch eine doppelt Gabel hatten alla 2008/2009) So Ja es hat eine Solo Gabel!

Rahmen Sets sind normaler weise nicht käuflich Erwerb bar... Normaler weise nur als Garantiefall sieht man Einzelne Rahmen... Gabeln... etc.

Aber die Ausnahme ist die Regel... siehe Bild... Auf eBay ersteigerter nagelneuer 2010 Rahmen (Inklusive Fatty Gabel) aus den USA (Letzte Woche ersteigert):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2034216?in=set

War überrascht das kaum jemand geboten hatte... (Ich glaube drei Leute plus Ich) und keiner was dafür Zahlen wollte, habe ein Gebot abgegeben und es vergessen! Als nächstes ein Mail von eBay erhalten das ich gewonnen hatte!


----------



## Joker2980 (15. Juli 2016)

Das ist natürlich super. Sowas hat man selten! Das Gute am Hooligan ist aber das die nicht jeder mag. Bin zwar auch noch nie eins gefahren aber reizen würde mich so eins schon.


----------



## ErwinLandau (15. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt man sieht die so gut wie nie!
> Wenn ich bei eBay k usw schau find ich die Preise sehr hoch für gebrauchte.
> Die sind ja fast im originalen Zustand. Was muss man für so eins im guten Zustand zahlen? Denn wenn das soviel ist kann man ja auch überlegen ein neues zu holen mit Garantie.
> Was hat das 2012 den gekostet? Haben die Bremsscheiben  immer 6 Loch ab Werk?



Die Preise sind über die Jahre runter gekommen... Das 2008 Hooligan 1 mit Alfine 8 war hier in der Schweiz CHF 1649.-
Ich habe für meinen Berserker im September 2011 noch CHF 1299.- bezahlt. Das 2013 war CHF 1199.- dann wird's kompliziert... das 2014 war bei der Einführung CHF 1099.- da das Hooligan (Cannondale Generell) aber in Deutschland und umgebende Länder viel billiger war, hatten sich die Händler bei Cannondale beschwert und recht bekommen... so ging der Preis innerhalb von wenigen Monaten auf erst 1049.- und dann auf 949.- runter. Mit dem Modellwechsel für 2015 ging der Preis wieder rauf auf 999.- und blieb auch für das folge Model 2016 gleich!
Jetzt mit dem 2017 model gehen wir wieder rauf auf 1099.-!!!

Da kaum ein Hooli unseren Laden im normal zustand verlässt sind die Preise immer viel höher... die letzten 4 gingen mit Alfine 11 und XT bremsen raus... Also CHF 2500.- per Stück... oder eine einzel Anfertigung mit Gates umbau, sonder Lackierung und Edelteilen schlug sogar mit CHF 4200.- zu Buche!

So Ja die Preise bleiben auch für gebrauchte hoch bis sehr hoch... Ich will nicht mal anfangen über meinen Berserker zu reden...

Bremsscheiben ab Werk für die Lefty habe waren immer schon 6 Loch. Auch die SRAM I-motion und der single speed von 2009 mit Formula Nabe waren 6 Loch... erst mit der Nexus 3 sind wir auf Centerlock umgestiegen.

Hoffe das Hilft!

Gruss aus Basel!


----------



## Joker2980 (15. Juli 2016)

Danke das hilft weiter aber schon Wahnsinn wo die Preise hingehen.


----------



## Smackes (16. Juli 2016)

Es gibt immer mal wieder gute Angebote. Man muss halt geduldig warten und immer die Angebote checken. Ich habe gestern noch eins bei FB gepostet , welches einen sehr guten Preis hatte (480€ für ein unverbasteltes beserker Grünes).
Letzten Sonntag habe ich mein 2tes für einen super Preis gekauft. Aber bis jetzt halte ich es noch nicht in meinen Armen, weswegen ich ich mich noch etwas verhalten freue


----------



## Joker2980 (16. Juli 2016)

Ja denk 480€ war ein guter Preis. Ich halte die Augen dann einfach mal auf.  Was hast du dir für ein 2 geholt?


----------



## Smackes (17. Juli 2016)

Habe nach einem älteren ohne Lefty Gabel gesucht und dieses hier gekauft:


(Foto aus der Anzeige)

@All: Jemand eine Idee, wo ich ein original VR für dieses alte Schätzchen herbekomme oder wenigstens die passende Felge ?


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. Juli 2016)

Die ersten 2017 Hooligans sind in England gelandet!

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2034847?in=set


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. Juli 2016)

Smackes schrieb:


> Habe nach einem älteren ohne Lefty Gabel gesucht und dieses hier gekauft:
> 
> 
> (Foto aus der Anzeige)
> ...



Info:
Wheels: SUN Singletrack SL-1 32holes 20 inch rims with Formula 32 hole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (17. Juli 2016)

Nur mal Interesse halber würde an so ein Hooligan auch ein Kinderanhänger dran passen? Das 2017 gefiel mir gar nicht, aber das letzte Bild sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Nur mal Interesse halber würde an so ein Hooligan auch ein Kinderanhänger dran passen? Das 2017 gefiel mir gar nicht, aber das letzte Bild sieht echt gut aus.



Ja kein Problem...
Gibt viele mit Anhänger, Kinderanhänger, Hundeanhänger, etc...
Ja sieht in der Freien Wildbahn immer besser aus!


----------



## Joker2980 (17. Juli 2016)

Ja das Stimmt. An ein Berserker Grün zu kommen dann mit Kettenschaltung ist so gut wie unmöglich. Dann hat das ja keine Lefty stimmt doch oder? Ist das viel Arbeit umzubauen bzw würde die 3Gang Nabenschaltung reichen um da auch theoretisch ein Anhänger mit zu ziehen?


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Ja das Stimmt. An ein Berserker Grün zu kommen dann mit Keetenschaltung ist so gut wie unmöglich. Dann hat das ja keine Lefty stimmt doch oder? Ist das viel Arbeit umzubauen bzw würde die 3Gang Nabenschaltung reichen um da auch theoretisch ein Anhänger mit zu ziehen?



Nichts ist unmöglich! Es kommt drauf an wie weit man gehen will und wie viel man ausgeben will... Es waren mehrere Hooligans mit Kettenschaltung zum verkauf angeboten, auch Berserker Grüne, meist in USA oder England. E-bay... Facebook, etc.

Ab dem 2010 Model, gab es in Europa nur Hooligans mit Solo Gabel (Lefty). Hier eine Liste der Modelle:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65797

Flach reicht die Nexus... wenn Hügelig... dann halt Alfine 8 oder 11 oder Rohloff oder Kettenschaltung einbauen!


----------



## Joker2980 (18. Juli 2016)

Ach was gibt es viele Farben! Ich halte mal die Augen auf. 2-3 andere Farben sehen auch gut aus, mal sehen was da so reinkommt.
Mit dem aus England weiß ich nicht ob ich das mache da habe ich  doch bedenken, es geht was schief.


----------



## Joker2980 (24. Juli 2016)

Mal noch ne verrückte Frage hat der Rahmen unten einen Loch für eine absenkbare Sattelstütze? Oder ist das nicht vorgesehen bzw. bei jedem Baujahr anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (27. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne verrückte Frage hat der Rahmen unten einen Loch für eine absenkbare Sattelstütze? Oder ist das nicht vorgesehen bzw. bei jedem Baujahr anders?



Das Loch ist für's entwässern des Rahmens gedacht... Kondenswasser, etc...
Und vergiess nicht dass das Exzenter Tretlager jedwede Verkabelung verhindert. 
Es gibt Leute mit Reverbe Sattelstütze an ihrem Hooli... aber halt mit externer Kabelführung!


----------



## Joker2980 (6. August 2016)

Ach so so eine Interne 100mm Kimdshock hätte ich noch gehabt. Hab ich das richtig gelesen mit der 3 Gang Sram da ist bei der Bremsscheibe Centerlock und vorne  6 Loch?
Habe noch ne Juicy Three 185/160 von meinem Rz120 die passt doch ohne Probleme da dran? Klar hinten dann halt ne andere Scheibe. Eine 180 darf man hinten  auch drauf fahren?


----------



## muc_radler (6. August 2016)

Smackes schrieb:


> Gerade mit Schrecken entdeckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das mit dem Riss hier sehe, dann stelle ich mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Kennt jemand eine Sattelklemme mit möglichst breitem Klemmbereich ohne Schraube um den Sattel bei Bedarf werkzeuglos verstellen zu können?
Ich transportiere oft das Rad im Auto um die letzten Kilometer zum Büro mit dem Rad zurücklegen zu können. Dabei muss ich den Sattel absenken um keinen Platz im Auto zu verschwenden.

@Joker2980 
Ich frage mich, warum eine 180mm Scheibe hinten notwendig ist? Ich habe bisher die 160/160 in Verbindung mit einer SLX-Bremse noch bei weitem nicht an die Grenzen gebracht im Stadtdschungel.
Übrigens bin ich immer noch hochzufrieden mit Hooligan 2 von der Insel. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man zur Zeit ein Hooligan günstiger bekommt als hier

www.tritoncycles.co.uk/search/hooligan

Danke und Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## Joker2980 (6. August 2016)

Hallo stimmt aber ich hätte noch ne 180 Scheibe da. War ja nur theoretisch ob Cannondale das frei gibt. Aber falls  ich was hole ist es die XT 785 für 20€ mehr


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2016)

Hätte mal noch ne frage der Originale Vorbau ist ja der c3 mit 1,5 Zoll aber wie lang ist der? Habe an meinem einen anderen montiert.


----------



## ErwinLandau (9. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Hätte mal noch ne frage der Originale Vorbau ist ja der c3 mit 1,5 Zoll aber wie lang ist der? Habe an meinem einen anderen montiert.




80mm


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2016)

Danke


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2016)

Von der hinteren Bremse die Leitung führt ja unter dem Rahmen her, an der Kettenstrebe. Wie ist die auf der Höhe des hinteren Reifen(Kettenstrebe) befestigt? Ich habe da nur ne Öffnung für ne Gewindeschraube und die ist auf der Innenseite zum Reifen?


----------



## ErwinLandau (9. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Von der hinteren Bremse die Leitung führt ja unter dem Rahmen her, an der Kettenstrebe. Wie ist die auf der Höhe des hinteren Reifen(Kettenstrebe) befestigt? Ich habe da nur ne Öffnung für ne Gewindeschraube und die ist auf der Innenseite zum Reifen?




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2044657?in=set


----------



## zett78 (9. August 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2044657?in=set


Hi Erwin, kannst du mit etwas zu dem Schutzblech vorne sagen? Muss nicht unbedingt rot sein 
Hast du auch eine Lösung für hinten? 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2016)

Erwin du bist der beste!!!


----------



## ErwinLandau (10. August 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hi Erwin, kannst du mit etwas zu dem Schutzblech vorne sagen? Muss nicht unbedingt rot sein
> Hast du auch eine Lösung für hinten?
> Danke und Gruß



Doppelgänger Mudguards aus Japan. Hab ein paar einfliegen lassen... zwischen $50.- für Plastik und $65.- für Carbon pro Stück im Einkauf!
Sieht toll aus aber teuer! Wollen die wenigsten bezahlen... hab nach 6 verkauften Stücken nicht mehr nachbestellt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44539


----------



## Joker2980 (11. August 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Felge passt, aber bei Cnc Bike gibt es die Afine 8fach für 109€(Laut Seite vorher 350€)
(Hinterrad 8-Gang Alfine SG-S501 silber/ Alex DM22 schwarz) dazu muss dann noch der Schalter mit Zubehör für 25€.
Hört sich ja interessant an für den Preis wenns passt bzw. einer vor hat.


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. August 2016)

Erster Hooligan 2017 umbau!
Und Ja! Das sind dicke, fette Kenda 2.125 Cruiser Reifen auf dem 2017-er Rahmen!!! Ich hab's auch nicht geglaubt, aber es passt!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81447


----------



## Joker2980 (11. August 2016)

Hat Cannondale den doch wieder breiter gemacht! Sieht super aus!


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Hat Cannondale den doch wieder breiter gemacht! Sieht super aus!



Nein... ist seit 2014 unverändert... alle anderen Reifen waren BMX Reifen und hatten Seiten Profil... erstes mal Cruizer Reifen versucht... !


----------



## Stefan1985 (12. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Felge passt, aber bei Cnc Bike gibt es die Afine 8fach für 109€(Laut Seite vorher 350€)
> (Hinterrad 8-Gang Alfine SG-S501 silber/ Alex DM22 schwarz) dazu muss dann noch der Schalter mit Zubehör für 25€.
> Hört sich ja interessant an für den Preis wenns passt bzw. einer vor hat.



Ich bin gerade auf Geschäftsreise, kann daher nicht wirklich mal am Hoolie prüfen gehen ob diese Teile passen würden. Kann da vllt jemand was zu sagen? würde das Angebot dann zum aufbessern nutzen.
:edit: Hab mal die ersten 20 Seiten durchgeblättert, und rausgelesen, das ich wohl 164mm lange Speichen brauche. Leider weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was zum Umbau noch fehlt. Klar, die Schaltung selber, und den Shifter. Würde dann nämlich statt ner anderen Felge lieber die originale weiterverwenden.


----------



## Joker2980 (12. August 2016)

So dann will ich auch mal. Bin jetzt auch Hooligan Fahrer. Wegen den Felgen kann ich dir leider selber nicht weiter helfen. Habe aber bei der gleichen Firma Alfine Schalter für c.25 gesehen. Mein da war noch mehr bei.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. August 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Achtung mit dem Abbeizen...
> Mach so wenig wie möglich und bring es bei einem Cannondale Händler vorbei...
> Das kostet nix und beschützt dich vor einem möglichen "Nein" von Cannondale wegen basteln!!!!
> 
> ...


Schön, andere noch zum Betrug anstiften.
Unglaublich sowas!

Gebraucht gekauft und dann Garantie erschleichen.

Ohne Worte.....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (14. August 2016)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Schön, andere noch zum Betrug anstiften.
> Unglaublich sowas!
> 
> Gebraucht gekauft und dann Garantie erschleichen.
> ...



Aber Hallo! Also Achtung bevor man Leute des Betrugs bezichtigt. Das ist ein Grund weshalb ich nicht mehr allen Leuten Antworte... Keine Ahnung vom Sachverhalt und dann gross daher kommen als aller Heiliger!

Die Cannondale Garantie verspricht dem erst Besitzer eine Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Das Cannondale Fahrrad wechselte nur Tage zuvor die Hand. Neuer Besitzer stellte einen Riss im Rahmen fest. Nun bevor es zu bösen Blut kommt zwischen den Parteien, wieso nicht einen Vorschlag machen der allen Parteien zu gute kommt? 
Ne, lieber noch das Feuer schüren...nicht wahr?

Vorschlag: Fahrrad zurück geben und der erst Besitzer kann dann mit Cannondale in Kontakt treten da es ja noch in der Garantie Periode (Lebenslang) liegt, oder liegen sollte falls der erst Besitzer den Kauf angemeldet hatte... 

Niemand hat gesagt das der neu Besitzer sich als erst Besitzer ausgeben sollte um eine Garantie zu "erschleichen". DAS wäre Betrug! 
Falsche Annahme ihrerseits! 

FALLS alle diese Vorlagen gegeben wären, würde folgendes Geschähen:
Neuer Besitzer kriegt ein voll funktionsfähiges Product, Erst Besitzer kann sicher sein das er nicht ein fehlerhaftes Product verkauft hat und Cannondale weiss das eins ihrer Produkte fehlerhaft war. Hersteller die sich rühmen eine Lebenslange Garantie zu haben, wollen auch sicher gehen das es fehlerlos funktioniert (der Rahmen wird zurück genommen und untersucht und dann wird sicher gestellt dass das nicht mehr passiert!). Der Aufwand für Cannondale liegt bei etwa maximal 200.- Euro inklusive Versand etc., also relative klein im Gegensatz zu einem Zufriedenen Kunden!

Vielleicht nächstes mal nach fragen bevor man sich in eine Unterhaltung einmischt und andere bezichtigt!

Genau: Unglaublich Sowas!


----------



## Smackes (15. August 2016)

Ich hatte das auch nicht mit irgendeiner betrügerischen Absicht verstanden.
Ich kann die Garantie auch nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen, da ich zwischenzeitlich (Nach Urlaub) gestern Abbeizer auf den oberen Teil des Sattelrohrs geschmiert habe und das ganze jetzt in Folie einweicht. Der Erstbesitzer konnte keinen Garantieanspruch geltend machen und ich möchte Gewissheit haben. Morgen weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.....
Solange bekommt mein 2tes Hooligan meine gesamte Liebe und Aufmerksamkeit und hoffentlich bald die neuen Laufräder.


----------



## Joker2980 (15. August 2016)

Sowas behaupten find ich echt nicht gut(wenn man den Sachverhalt nicht kennt )!!!Hätte ich mal noch 2 Fragen, ich habe den originalen Si Ständer gekürzt. Wenn er zum fahren weggeklappt ist klappert der bei Schläglöchern ein wenig( ist das normal, da ein wenig Spiel? Kann man da was dran ändern?)
Im Vergleich die Sram 3 Gang
Die Alfine 8 und 11 Gang, wie ist da der Unterschied 
Ist der 1 Sram so wie der 1  von der Alfine?
Der 3 Sram wie der 8bzw der 11 von der Alfine?


----------



## ErwinLandau (15. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Sowas behaupten find ich echt nicht gut(wenn man den Sachverhalt nicht kennt )!!!Hätte ich mal noch 2 Fragen, ich habe den originalen Si Ständer gekürzt. Wenn er zum fahren weggeklappt ist klappert der bei Schläglöchern ein wenig( ist das normal, da ein wenig Spiel? Kann man da was dran ändern?)
> Im Vergleich die Sram 3 Gang
> Die Alfine 8 und 11 Gang, wie ist da der Unterschied
> Ist der 1 Sram so wie der 1  von der Alfine?
> Der 3 Sram wie der 8bzw der 11 von der Alfine?




Tja, und jetzt nicht mal Man genug um sich zu entschuldigen... Typisch! Naja...


Hier eine Tabelle... als Anfang!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046715?in=set

Und mehr Info:

I-motion3 und Nexus3: Total Übersetzung: 186%, Gang Sprünge 36% (0,734 – 1,362)
Afine 8: Total Übersetzung: 307% (0,53 – 1,62)
Afine 11: Total Übersetzung: 409% (0,527 – 2,153)


----------



## Joker2980 (16. August 2016)

Oh doch so Unterschiede! Die 11 Fach ist ja echt ein Unterschied!
Blick noch nicht so ganz durch,gibt es sie nur  mit 32 Löchern und 36 Löchern?oder worauf muss ich achten? Hatte nach der 8 Fach mal geschaut(günstiger) aber vielleicht kommt ja doch mal ein schnappen rein für die 11 Fach. 
Dann brauch ich nur noch das Schalter set und Speichen welche nimmt man den da?


----------



## muc_radler (16. August 2016)

Hallo,

nach ein paar kleinen Umbauten (Lenker, Sattel, Bremse, Klingel, Pedale, Gepäckträger, Reifen) wird das Hooligan 2 seit einiger Zeit als Pendelrad benutzt:










Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine passende Sattelklemme umd den Sattel werkzeuglos verstellen zu können.

VG
Muc_radler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (16. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Oh doch so Unterschiede! Die 11 Fach ist ja echt ein Unterschied!
> Blick noch nicht so ganz durch,gibt es sie nur  mit 32 Löchern und 36 Löchern?oder worauf muss ich achten? Hatte nach der 8 Fach mal geschaut(günstiger) aber vielleicht kommt ja doch mal ein schnappen rein für die 11 Fach.
> Dann brauch ich nur noch das Schalter set und Speichen welche nimmt man den da?



Also wenn du schon den ganzen Umstand auf dich nimmst mit them Umbau, dann gehe gerade mit der Alfine 11. Unterschied hier ist CHF 200.- und du wirst es nicht bereuen! Bessere Nabe, läuft in Öl wie die Rohloff... und nicht in Fett wie die Nexus!

Falls du mit der gleichen Felge bleibst, brauchst du die 32 Loch version der Alfine 11 with Centerlock Aufnahme (Scheibenbremse), Du kannst die Bremsscheibe und das Ritzel von deiner Nexus behalten. Pass einfach auf das du nicht zufällig die Di2 version erwischst (gleicher Preis und aussehen ausser das die Di2 eine blaue Linie auf dem Gehäuse hat) ihr fehlt aber die Rückhohl Feder... sind nicht austauschbar!

Ich kenn halt nur die Schweizer Preise:
Alfine 11 ist CHF 398.- (Alfine 8 ist glaube ich CHF 208.- oder so...)
Schalter 11 Fach ist CHF 69.- (Inklusive Schaltkabel und Hülle, musst du aber kürzen!)
Kleinteile box ist CHF 15.90 (Schalt Anlenkung, Ritzel halte Ring und Achsmuttern sind drin)	

Speichen und Nippel nehme ich immer DT Swiss 2mm ! Sind CHF 32.- für 32 Speichen inklusive Nippel.
Dreifach gekreuzt ist 181mm, Zweifach gekreuzt ist 166mm (und nicht 164mm... aber nur falls die original Felge benutzt wird... sonst musst du neu Ausrechnen!) Kann ich Morgen machen!

Hoffe das hilft!


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. August 2016)

muc_radler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach ein paar kleinen Umbauten (Lenker, Sattel, Bremse, Klingel, Pedale, Gepäckträger, Reifen) wird das Hooligan 2 seit einiger Zeit als Pendelrad benutzt:
> 
> ...




Sieht gut aus!
Viel Spass!


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> ich habe den originalen Si Ständer gekürzt. Wenn er zum fahren weggeklappt ist klappert der bei Schläglöchern ein wenig( ist das normal, da ein wenig Spiel? Kann man da was dran ändern?)



Das Klappern ist normal... passiert über Zeit! Du kannst aber mit einem Stück Gummi oder einem Stück selbst klebe Schaumgummi Abhilfe schaffen! Einfach zwischen das Gehäuse des Ständers und dem Stützbein kleben wenn es eingeklappt ist!


----------



## Joker2980 (16. August 2016)

Ja das hilft mir super weiter, dann halte ich nach der 11fach mal Ausschau ohne blauen Streifen mit Center Lock und 32 Speichen Ausschau! Ok dann bau ich an dem Ständer denn das Bike find ich echt leise nur der Ständer stört.
Sorry wieso passt die komplette Felge nicht oder passt die doch? Für das Geld könnte man es probieren?

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=15626


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. August 2016)

️️Das Laufrad geht sicher...
Extrem verbilligt... Frage mich wieso? Der macht kein Geld mit, will er's einfach los haben? 
Falls dir die silber Teile gefallen, go for it! 
Solche Schnäppchen sind mir immer suspekt! Aber für 100 Euro... Wieso nicht...


----------



## Joker2980 (17. August 2016)

Ja weil 109 € dachte das passt nicht. Den Schalter von Sram hat er ja auch für 15€ und von Shimano das Alfine Set für 25( mit Ritzel).
Silber ist nicht schön das stimmt.


----------



## Smackes (17. August 2016)

RIP 





Nach dem Abbeizen des Sattelrohrs, muss ich leider erkennen, dass es sich bei dem Riss nicht nur um einen Riss im Lack handelt. Ich könnte kotzen (sorry). Das Hooli auf das ich so lange gewartet habe, ist Schrott  Ich weiß nicht, was der Vorbesitzer angestellt hat. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das eine zu kurze Sattelstütze verbaut war. Die momentan verbaute ist definitiv lang genug. 

Wenn jemand eine Quelle für einen Rahmen kennt, wäre ich dankbar, wenn er diese an mich weiterleiten könnte.


----------



## Joker2980 (17. August 2016)

Bei eBay k ist ein Rahmen drin aber für Schaltwerk und der sieht runter gerockt aus. Gib einfach Cannondale Holligan ein ( er hat es falsch geschrieben) ist natürlich echt ärgerlich! Kann man da Nix schweißen?


----------



## Smackes (17. August 2016)

Danke, habe den Verkäufer angeschrieben 
Ich überlege außerdem mal bei Pedalpower anzufragen, ob eine Reperatur aus Ihrer Sicht möglich ist und Sinn macht...


----------



## Smackes (17. August 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven78 (17. August 2016)

Das Rad aus den Kleinanzeigen besitzt ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, da wirst du dann mit deiner 1.5 Gabel nicht weit kommen.


----------



## ErwinLandau (17. August 2016)

Smackes schrieb:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scheiben Kleister...
Ich werde jetzt keine Vorschläge machen sonst werde ich wieder zusammen geschiessen... 

Ich hab einen Rahmen auf E-Bay gefunden, Nagelneuer 2010... aber das war ein Lotterie Gewinn...
Die werden nicht als Rahmensatz verkauft... Kannst aber zu eigenem Cannondale Dealer gehen und fragen ob sie die einen bestellen könnten... ops... wieder einen Ratschlag gegeben... Oh well...

Viel Glück!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. August 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Tja, und jetzt nicht mal Man genug um sich zu entschuldigen... Typisch! Naja...
> 
> 
> Hier eine Tabelle... als Anfang!
> ...


Meinst du mich?

Wozu soll ich mich entschuldigen?!

Weil ich das Kind bei Namen nenne?
Was würdest du dazu sagen?

Wenn jemand ein Rad gebraucht kauft, ist man nicht mehr der Erstbesitzer, sondern der zweite.
Dieser hat keinen Anspruch auf die lebenslange Garantie, egal ob er das Rad vor einem Jahr oder vor 2 Tagen gekauft hat.
Das ist Fakt und wurde hier geschrieben!
Ferner wurde dann gesagt, dass man das dann über den Erstbesitzer abwickeln soll, das soll kein Betrug sein, was ist dass dann?
Man kann es auch erschleichen von Leistungen nennen!

Zumal der Schaden wohl von einer zu weit heraus gezogenen Sattelstütze und/oder falschen Sattelklemme hervorgefuehrt wurde.

Denkt ihr, dass hier kein Mitarbeiter von Cannondale vertreten ist?
Da fahren einige das Hooligan und lesen hier und auch in der Facebook Gruppe mit.

Wenn man sowas hat oder macht sollte man es nicht öffentlich posten, dazu dann noch ein Foto mit der Sattelklemme und den Hinweis es über den Erstbesitzer abzuwickeln.

Meine Meinung!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. August 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Aber Hallo! Also Achtung bevor man Leute des Betrugs bezichtigt. Das ist ein Grund weshalb ich nicht mehr allen Leuten Antworte... Keine Ahnung vom Sachverhalt und dann gross daher kommen als aller Heiliger!
> 
> Die Cannondale Garantie verspricht dem erst Besitzer eine Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen.
> 
> ...


Wieso hat Cannondale ein fehlerhaftes Produkt verkauft?

Der Schaden ist doch eindeutig auf eine zu kurze Sattelstütze und der falschen Klemme zurück zu führen.
Bei selbstverschulden gibt es keine Garantie.

Und bekommst du auch auf Garantie n neues Auto wenn du deine Kiste vor nem Baum fährst?
Wenn es nicht vorsätzlich war, kommt, wenn vorhanden, Deine Vollkasko dafür auf, wenn nicht, dein Portemonnaie!


----------



## ErwinLandau (18. August 2016)

Oh man... Haarspaltereien...

Und Deutsch schreiben... als dritt Sprache. Keine Entschuldigung bloss Fakten.

Natürlich nehme ich an das Cannondale auch mit liest... hoffe ich doch... und deswegen würde ich natürlich auf einem offenen Forum Leute zum Betrug auffordern (Das war Sarkasmus!). Als speziell für sie: nein mache ich nicht... sonst kriegt das auch noch jemand in den Falschen Hals...

Und natürlich lesen Cannondale Mitarbeiter auf der Facebook Seite mit da ich sie als Administrator eingeladen habe! 

Ja wenn das Fahrrad wieder dem erst Besitzer als fehlerhaft zurück gegeben wird, besteht kein Verkauf mehr... So als Rechtsleihe.
aber das ist alles Hinfällig da der erst Besitzer den Rahmen ja nicht angemeldet hatte... da erlischt die Garantie sowieso nach zwei Jahren!

Ja im Nachhinein ist man immer Klüger... da wusste man noch nicht was kaputt war am Rahmen... jetzt schon.
Sattelstütze zu weit raus gezogen... Ist eine Annahme was hier als Fakten genant werden. Entweder war der Besitzer über 2 Meter gross oder jemand weiss nicht wie umgehen mit einer Stütze... 540mm zu kurz? wirklich?

Bis da hin war nicht klar was am Rahmen nicht in Ordnung war... hätte auch von der Schweiss Naht her stammen können was erst nach dem Abbeizen der Farbe klar wurde... Falls ein Rahmenriss vorhanden wäre der von der Schweissnaht stammen würde, wäre das ein fehlerhaftes Product, oder? was zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht klar war...

Fotos sind vom Käufer und Ich hab nichts am Hut mit. 

Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine brauchbaren Information oder Ratschläge von ihnen gehört... nur sich über meine Formulierung auslassen.

Kein Wunder posted hier keiner für Monate wenn man so behandelt wird. 


Ich bleib lieber auf den english sprachigen Foren ...

So long!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. August 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Oh man... Haarspaltereien...
> 
> Und Deutsch schreiben... als dritt Sprache. Keine Entschuldigung bloss Fakten.
> 
> ...


Wie soll der Riss von einer Schweißnaht her kommen? Da ist keine.

Erstens falsche Klemme, zweitens wohl auch zu geringes einsteckmaß der Stütze. daher zu wenig haltekraft vom Sitzrohr zur Stütze, dazu die falsche Klemme und schon reißt der Rahmen an der schwächsten stelle.

Dass der Käufer das Rad erst kurz vorher erworben hat, wurde erst später erwähnt, vorher wurden tips gegeben das Rad über den Erstbesitzer als Garantiefall beim Hersteller anzumelden, und das ist schlicht und ergreifend Betrug oder milde gesagt, erschleichen einer Leistung die ihm nicht zusteht!

Aber du scheinst es dir grad hinzudrehen wie du es brauchst!

Und wo hat sich jemand über deine Formulierungen geäußert?

Und was soll ich für brauchbare Ratschläge geben? Wie man den Betrug besser machen kann? Ganz bestimmt nicht.

Gebraucht gekauft und Pech gehabt.

Rahmen von außen schweißen und die Naht vorsichtig verschleifen, zusätzlich eine Hülse zur Versteifung einkleben, am besten die 125mm in den Rahmen reicht und dann auf eine 30.9mm Stütze reduzieren und hoffen, dass der jetzige Besitzer nicht zu groß ist, damit er eine nutzen kann die es als standardlänge gibt.

Woher weißt du denn, dass der Vorbesitzer eine 540mm Stütze verbaut hatte?


----------



## Joker2980 (18. August 2016)

Ist doch jetzt mal gut hinterher ist man immer schlauer!!!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. August 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt mal gut hinterher ist man immer schlauer!!!


So ist es!

Nur deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht den Hype für die gebrauchten Hooligan.

Liegen mittlerweile über den uvp, den eh kaum jemand bezahlt hat.

Dazu, was für mich preismindernd wäre,  der Verlust der lebenslangen Garantie, wo ich in einem gerechten Garantie Anspruch drauf verzichten müsste.
Gleiches gilt im Falle eines eigenverschuldens, da habe ich nicht einmal Anspruch auf ein Crash replacement.
Ich würde mir daher nie ein gebrauchtes Cannondale kaufen, es sei denn, es ist so billig, dass ich, falls ich mir nen Rahmen kaufen müsste, was beim Hooli schwer sein wird, immer noch günstiger stehe, wie beim neurad, das wird aber nie passieren.
Daher tendiere ich zum Neukauf mit allen Vorteilen!


----------



## Smackes (18. August 2016)

@erwin: Keep calm and carry on! In meinen Augen bist Du die hier momentan die Säule im Forum, was die Hoolis betrifft. Wenn Du hier gehst, wäre das ein grosser Verlust!

Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen kann ich einerseits auch mmm-bikes verstehen. Als Händler, der auch CDs verkauft, sieht man es natürlich nicht gerne, wenn jemand einem Tips gibt um anscheinend Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen auf die derjeniege keinen Anspruch hat. Das war aber nicht der Fall und ist definitiv nie meine und so wie ich Erwin verstanden habe auch nicht seine Absicht gewesen. Ich habe auch nie versucht Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen (sonst hätte ich ja die Beize im Keller gelassen). 

Ein Bild vom Riss (mit Lack) ist auf den vorherigen Seiten zu sehen. Gerne poste ich der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch ein Bild nach dem Abbeizen. Was den Riss verursacht hat, lässt sich wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Ich bin halt hier der Gelackmeierte.
Für mich ist es leider traurig, da der Kauf schon ein grosses Loch in meine Hobbykasse gerissen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (18. August 2016)

Ist der den so weit runter der Riss das man nicht mehr mit fahren kann? Und sowas muss man doch geschweißt bekommen selbst wenn es 100€ kostet.


----------



## Smackes (18. August 2016)

Hier das Bild:




Ich meine auch, das es schweissbar wäre. Doch das ist nur meine laienhafte Einschätzung...


----------



## Joker2980 (18. August 2016)

Ich bin zwar Laie aber ganz ehrlich weiß ja nicht wie groß du bist aber wenn die Stütze nicht so weit raus ist und die Doppelklemme hast die ja oben und unten drüber hängt(vom Riss) würd ich einfach weiter fahren es ist  ein Stadtrad(Beim Downhillbike würd ich es nicht so lassen)
Vorher ne Markierung machen ob es weiter reißt und nach 6-8 Wochen noch mal schauen.


----------



## Smackes (18. August 2016)

Die Gorilla Doppel Sattelklemme (die ich mir jetzt besorgt habe) greift auch oberhalb des Risses, nur noch zusätzlich die Sattelstütze. 

Hier nochmal das Bild mit der montierten Salsa Sattelklemme (vom Vorbesitzer so übernommen):



Die Gorilla Klemme klemmt ja nicht viel tiefer und ist damit auch oberhalb des Risses. Weiterfahren werde ich so definitiv nicht.


----------



## Joker2980 (18. August 2016)

Nee hab Gerade mal nachgeschaut die original Klemme hört auch darüber auf. Also ab zum schweißen.


----------



## BigJohn (18. August 2016)

Ich würde die Enden des Risses aufbohren. Damit kann man ihn zumindest bremsen oder sogar stoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muc_radler (18. August 2016)

Aufgrund des Risses am Rahmen vom Smackes, wollte ich noch mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand eine alternative Sattelklemme kennt, die werkzeuglos verstellt werden kann und ungefähr die Breite der originalen Klemme hat?

Ist die Syntace Superlock dafür geeignet?

Danke und Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## Smackes (19. August 2016)

Zum Syntace Superlock kann ich nicht viel sagen... Für mich sieht diese Klemme aber nicht nach Doppelklemmung aus!? So wie ich die sehe, handelt es sich bei der oberen "Klemmung" nur um eine Kunststoff Dichtlippe. Außerdem verfügt die Klemme über einen Verdrehschutz... Trotzdem ist es keine Doppelklemmung (imho).

Ich habe mal google angeworfen und nach "double seatclamp" gesucht und bin dabei bei Shops für den Einräder fündig geworden (e.g. http://www.unicycle.com/unicycle-hardware/seat-posts-and-components/clamps-and-accessories ). Vielleicht hilft Dir das !?


----------



## Joker2980 (19. August 2016)

Bei dem Sram 8gang kann man ja die Gänge in einem Dreh schalten. Wie sieht das bei dem 8 Ganghebel von Shimano aus?(So ne Art Multirelease)
Mit der Felge bin ich immer noch am überlegen macht das echt soviel Unterschied zwischen 3und 8 Gang und die Felge ist zum Teil Silber bzw. Speichen und Narbe. Ob das wirklich zum grün passt.
Erwin du hattest ja Kenda Cruiser drauf so breit wie es geht, kannst du mir mal den genauen Typ schreiben, nicht das ich einen hole der passt dann nicht.


----------



## tfj77 (27. August 2016)

...hooligan war gestern, heute ist super v hooligan carbon...


LG tfj


----------



## muc_radler (29. August 2016)

Smackes schrieb:


> Zum Syntace Superlock kann ich nicht viel sagen... Für mich sieht diese Klemme aber nicht nach Doppelklemmung aus!? So wie ich die sehe, handelt es sich bei der oberen "Klemmung" nur um eine Kunststoff Dichtlippe. Außerdem verfügt die Klemme über einen Verdrehschutz... Trotzdem ist es keine Doppelklemmung (imho).
> 
> Ich habe mal google angeworfen und nach "double seatclamp" gesucht und bin dabei bei Shops für den Einräder fündig geworden (e.g. http://www.unicycle.com/unicycle-hardware/seat-posts-and-components/clamps-and-accessories ). Vielleicht hilft Dir das !?



Vielen Dank fürs nachsehen. Ich habe doch wirklich selbst auf den Suchbegriff kommen können.
Leider habe ich die passende Größe dabei nicht gefunden. Also weiter auf der Suche.

VG
muc_radler


----------



## muc_radler (29. August 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Schaltwerk ich beim Hooligan 2 noch verbauen kann? Das originale nervt aktuell gewaltig. Als ob die Feder viel zu schwach wäre.
Könnte man ein MTB-Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig verbauen?

Danke und Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## Smackes (30. August 2016)

tfj77 schrieb:


> ...hooligan war gestern, heute ist super v hooligan carbon...
> 
> 
> LG tfj



Sieht irgendwie super aus. Verdammt, bring mich nicht auf falsche Gedanken


----------



## tfj77 (30. August 2016)

Smackes schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie super aus. Verdammt, bring mich nicht auf falsche Gedanken




hahaa mir gings gleich bin auf das ding beim google bilder surfen gestossen und hab am nächsten tag alle hebel in bewegung gesetzt um teile zu bestellen....


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. September 2016)

Aloha,
Hab mir jetzt auch ein 2016er Hooligan gebraucht geholt. Ich bräuchte einen Tipp zwecks reifen, habe den Thread durchgelesen. Ich würde einen Reifen benötigen welche auch mal auf Schotter funktioniert, desweiteren welche Breite passt denn da rein geht noch 2.10zoll?
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## superseven78 (4. September 2016)

Also ich fahre am aktuellen Rahmen Schwalbe Mow Joe in 1.85, welcher allerdings erst schleiffrei lief, nachdem ich die Seitenstollen abgeschnitten habe. Mit Seitenstollen schliff der Reifen an einigen Stellen, was wohl auch daran liegt, dass der Reifen selbst nicht 100% rund läuft.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal diese probieren:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-75-bmx-reifen-mtb-reifen-sehr-leicht-ca-320g
Sind mit 1.75 einen Ticken kleiner, besitzen Profil und sind obendrein auch noch leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (5. September 2016)

superseven78 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre am aktuellen Rahmen Schwalbe Mow Joe in 1.85, welcher allerdings erst schleiffrei lief, nachdem ich die Seitenstollen abgeschnitten habe. Mit Seitenstollen schliff der Reifen an einigen Stellen, was wohl auch daran liegt, dass der Reifen selbst nicht 100% rund läuft.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal diese probieren:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-75-bmx-reifen-mtb-reifen-sehr-leicht-ca-320g
> Sind mit 1.75 einen Ticken kleiner, besitzen Profil und sind obendrein auch noch leicht.



 Ich schade ich dachte ich bekomme da noch nen 2.0er reifen reifen rein hinten.


----------



## superseven78 (5. September 2016)

Nur ohne Stollen, siehe hier ...






Quelle: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81447


----------



## muc_radler (5. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre den Schwalbe Big Apple in 2.0 hinten. Dieser passt nur sehr knapp und mit genauer Ausrichtung (der Reifen eiert etwas bei mir) rein.
Habe schon ein paar Spuren auf der linken Strebe abbekommen.

Viele Grüße
muc_radler


----------



## BergabHeizer (5. September 2016)

Bin noch am überlegen evtl den maxxis holy Roller mal zu probieren oder den Onza Xiii.


----------



## Bobi_89 (6. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier. Ich habe mich schon fast entschieden, das olivgrüne Cannondale Hooligan zu nehmen. Glaube das ist Modelljahr 2015. 
Bei einigen Bildern habe ich gesehen, dass Schutzbleche drauf sind. Z.B. die SKS. Wie habt ihr die in den Gabelschaft rein bekommen. Lefty ist ja viel dicker innendrin. 
Das Hooligan soll mein Pendelrad werden, MTB und RR sind mir zu schade für die Bahn... 
Denke ich bestücke das mit einem Tune KommVor SKS Schutzblechen bei ganz ekeligem Wetter. Bremse wird wohl noch etwas warten müssen... Vorstellen könnte ich mir ne Sram XO oder XX falls man die noch irgendwo bekommt oder ne Shimano XT. 
Manche von euch haben das Hooligan ja umgerüstet auf alfine. Ich fände die Alpine DI2 Interessant 
Bei Reifen scheint ja die Meinung hier sich auf den Big Appel eingefahren zu haben. Die schlappen die da drauf sind gehen mal gar nicht...


----------



## Joker2980 (6. September 2016)

Hallo auf das 2015 passt der Big Apple nur vorne.
Hinten ist der Reifen zu breit, Rahmen zu schmal.


----------



## Bobi_89 (6. September 2016)

Uuu was passen da hinten für Reifenbreiten rein?  
Dachte mir ich mache nen schicken Carbon satte drauf und hole mir den Komfort über die Reifen.


----------



## BergabHeizer (7. September 2016)

Bobi_89 schrieb:


> Uuu was passen da hinten für Reifenbreiten rein?
> Dachte mir ich mache nen schicken Carbon satte drauf und hole mir den Komfort über die Reifen.


Ich warte gerade auf den Maxxis Holy Roller in 1,95. wenn er da ist kann ich mal bescheid geben ob er passt.


----------



## lea09 (14. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich suche noch ein Hooligan!
Gebraucht.
Ebay und Kleinanzeigen habe ich auf dem Schirm.
Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand von einem trennen.
Danke
Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavesound2345 (17. Oktober 2016)

was neues?


----------



## BergabHeizer (19. Oktober 2016)

Mein Einkaufshool ist soweit fertig


----------



## lea09 (13. November 2016)

lea09 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich suche noch ein Hooligan!
> Gebraucht.
> Ebay und Kleinanzeigen habe ich auf dem Schirm.
> ...


Erledigt
Danke


----------



## blbace (19. November 2016)

Hallo
Eigentlich wollte ich dieser Tage mein Hool hier vorstellen, aber nach den üblen neuen Nachrichten von meinem Orthopäden (siehe auch im Verkaufstext) verkaufe ich es jetzt lieber:-( MTB und Motorrad folgen als nächstes:-(( Die Iado Schwerter verschwinden erstmal auf Nimmer wiedersehen in den Tiefen des Schrankes :-(((
Hier der Text der E-Bucht Kleinanzeige. Für die Hool Begeisterten hier im Forum würde ich den VB bei 1099,- € ansetzen...

Anzeige und Bilder sind hier zu finden: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...le-hooligan-oliv-alfine-11/557746035-217-7982

2015 Cannondale Hooligan in oliv (tree frog green)

Shimano Alfine 11 (18z:48z)  mit TriggerShift rechts
Formula RX hydraulische Scheibenbremsen VR & HR
Ashima Centerlock Adapter Ultralight HR
XLC schwimmende Bremsscheiben 160 mm VR & HR
Syntace VRO Vorbau für Cannondale mit Reduzierhülse (Headshok auf 1.5“) 120 mm 35°! – super selten und genial für das Hool – mit passendem VRO Eco Riser Lenker 12°
Zusätzlich 2x andere Cannondale Coda Vorbauten (einer ist der Originale mit Lenker)
Schwalbe Schläuche SV
Maxxis Holy Roller 20 x 1.75 VR & HR (mehr geht hinten nicht)
Mittelständer
SKS 20 Zoll Bluemels Schutzblech hinten, gekürzt
SKS X-Board Unterrohr Schmutzfänger vorne
3M Speichenreflektoren
CNC Ventilkappen
AEST CNC pedale mit roten Noppen - stabil , leicht und trittsicher
KlickFix Lenkertaschenhalterung für E-bikes (angepasst auf VRO Vorbau)
Original Schweizer Y-Munitionstasche aus Canvas und Leder mit KlickFix Halteplatte. Passt perfekt zum Hool in oliv
TAQ Pro Leder Griffe im Ergon Stil. Saubequem und geschraubt
WingLights Mag – die abnehmbaren Lenkerblinker – genial im Stadverkehr
Licht Halterung an der Gabel - Eigenbau
Akku Beleuchtung (2W Cree LED mit Akku Pack und Ladegerät für vorne – kleines LED Rücklicht am Sattelrohr)
Cannondale Satteltasche
Standox Lackstift RAL 6003 matt olivgrün für evt. Lackreperaturen
ABUS Bordo Ecolution 6000 mit beiden Schlüsseln
Brooks Cambium ist nicht dabei, sondern der originale C’dale Sattel

Alle Originalteile vorhanden und mit dabei inkl. 3 Gang Nabe, Schaltgriff und mech. Scheibenbremsen.

Habe das Hool erst vor kurzem gebraucht gekauft (da waren max 50 Kilometern mit gefahren worden in der Original Ausstattung)
Hatte viel Spass beim Umbau und den paar Kilometern (vielleicht 75 km) die ich mit dem Rad gefahren bin. Fährt Spitze, Übersetzung mit der Alfine 11 macht alles: von Kraxeln bis schnell den Berg runter fahren bei minimalem Pflege Aufwand. Die Maxxis Holy Rollers sind erstaunlich bequem und griffig. Habe selten so viel Spass in der Stadt gehabt. WingLights Blinker sollten eigentlich ein Muss an jedem Fahrrad sein (vor allem im Dunkeln).
Leider hat mir jetzt mein Orthopäde eröffnet, dass er nach einander an meinen beiden Schultergelenken rumraspeln muss, was bedeutet mit Radfahren ist erstmal für mindesten 1,5 Jahre nix und keiner kann mir sagen was danach kommt ☹
Verkauf nur nach Probefahrt und bei Bezahlung bei Abholung in bar.
Rad steht in Mannheim.
Habe eine Menge Geld und Liebe in das Hool gesteckt und lasse es jetzt nur ungerne gehen. An jemanden, der es zu schätzen weiss und einen VB Preis nicht mit einem  Bazar verwechselt....


----------



## Smackes (24. November 2016)

Shit!
Wünsche Dir alles Gute!


----------



## blbace (24. November 2016)

@Smackes: Danke
Habe noch eine Anzeige mit dem Hool drin - in der mehr originalen Variante (habe jemanden der die anderen Teile kaufen will).
Daher der Preisunterschied..
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...an-oliv-vorwiegend-orignal/560548940-217-7982
Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senfbrot (26. November 2016)

Liebe Hooligans

Plane grade mir das neue Hooligan 2017er zu kaufen. Die 2016er sind natürlich überall ausverkauft und es hat im Umkreis nix bei Händlern zum Probefahren - *wohnt einer von Euch in oder in der Nähe von Zürich* und kann mich mal probesitzen lassen? 

Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum wie viel weniger Laufruhe die kleinen Räder haben - davon liest man ja ab und an in Tests. ..will sicher keine Langstrecke damit fahren, aber in der Stadt rumflitzen ohne hakeliges Vorderrad auf Unebenheiten sollte schon drin sein?! 

Noch eine Frage: Sehe ich das richtig, dass es in der Verganheit Hooligan 1 und Hooligan 2 gab - letzteres mit Schaltwerk / Kettenschaltung und das "1er" mit Nabenschaltung ... und aktuell gibt es nur noch das "1er" mit Nabenschaltung? 

Danke Euch schonmal - habe sicher noch mehr Fragen später 

Es Grüessli, Thomas


----------



## ErwinLandau (26. November 2016)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Liebe Hooligans
> 
> Plane grade mir das neue Hooligan 2017er zu kaufen. Die 2016er sind natürlich überall ausverkauft und es hat im Umkreis nix bei Händlern zum Probefahren - *wohnt einer von Euch in oder in der Nähe von Zürich* und kann mich mal probesitzen lassen?
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

PM gesendet!

Lieben Gruß aus Basel

Erwin


----------



## Elbautista (28. November 2016)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Liebe Hooligans
> 
> Plane grade mir das neue Hooligan 2017er zu kaufen. Die 2016er sind natürlich überall ausverkauft und es hat im Umkreis nix bei Händlern zum Probefahren - *wohnt einer von Euch in oder in der Nähe von Zürich* und kann mich mal probesitzen lassen?
> 
> Es Grüessli, Thomas



Hallo Thomas, bin aus Zürich und seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Hooligans.. Kannst gerne mal ne Runde drehen..


----------



## senfbrot (30. November 2016)

Elbautista schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, bin aus Zürich und seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Hooligans.. Kannst gerne mal ne Runde drehen..



..habe Dir eine PM gesendet


----------



## Elbautista (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute.. Was würdet ihr bei einer Alfine 11 am Hooligan für ein Ritzel empfehlen? 16er von der Nexus 3 weiterverwenden?

Kennt jemand einen Mechaniker in der Region Zürich der mein Hinterrad neu einspeicht?

Hat jemand lust, mir einem Technisch nicht unbegabten aber nicht ganz Sattelfesten "Hooligan" beim Einbau der neuen Alfine sowie den Bremsen und neuen Laufrädern zu helfen?

Weiter suche ich eine gefederte Lefty für das Hooligan, weiss wer einen Tipp wo ich ein passendes Teil zu einem vernünftigen Preis erhalte?

Wie sieht es mit der Maximalen Breite der Laufräder hinten bei der 15/16 Version aus?

Was haltet ihr davon anstelle die 11er Alfine ein Schlumpf High Speed Hub zu verbauen (Ritzel 34/16)
Ich muss dazu sagen das mir oben hinaus einfach 2-3 schnellere Gänge fehlen.. Jemand noch ne bessere und günstigere Idee?
Grüsse


----------



## ErwinLandau (6. Dezember 2016)

Elbautista schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute.. Was würdet ihr bei einer Alfine 11 am Hooligan für ein Ritzel empfehlen? 16er von der Nexus 3 weiterverwenden?
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Mechaniker in der Region Zürich der mein Hinterrad neu einspeicht?
> 
> ...





http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/u/228885


----------



## Elbautista (6. Dezember 2016)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/u/228885



Danke dir, die Gallerie kenn ich natürlich, genial! Was würdest du den bei den 15/16er Modellen für Reifen empfehlen usw?


----------



## Niceeetuhh (6. Februar 2017)

Moin
Mein Lager am Vorderrad der lefty quietscht. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## zett78 (6. Februar 2017)

Dichtungsring vom Lager mit Teppichmesser aufhebeln und Fett rein. Dann ist Ruhe. Ggf. beide Lager so bearbeiten


----------



## Niceeetuhh (6. Februar 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Dichtungsring vom Lager mit Teppichmesser aufhebeln und Fett rein. Dann ist Ruhe. Ggf. beide Lager so bearbeiten



Danke
Prüfe ich morgen mal !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niceeetuhh (6. Februar 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Dichtungsring vom Lager mit Teppichmesser aufhebeln und Fett rein. Dann ist Ruhe. Ggf. beide Lager so bearbeiten



Danke
Prüfe ich morgen mal !!


----------



## Jean19872011 (11. März 2017)

Hallo da draußen. Ich modifiziere gerade mein Hooligan. Ich möchte mir vorne ein neues Laufrad zu legen. Geplant ist die tune Cannonball für leftys nur welche passt? Kann ich die neue 2.0ohne Adapter fahren oder brauch ich die mit Adapter . finde leider nichts  über diese lefty .


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. März 2017)

Jean19872011 schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen. Ich modifiziere gerade mein Hooligan. Ich möchte mir vorne ein neues Laufrad zu legen. Geplant ist die tune Cannonball für leftys nur welche passt? Kann ich die neue 2.0ohne Adapter fahren oder brauch ich die mit Adapter . finde leider nichts  über diese lefty .




Nur originale Cannonball 1.0 ist möglich:

http://www.tune.de/news/neu-cannonball-2-0lefty-nabe-ist-jetzt-lieferbar.html


----------



## Jean19872011 (11. März 2017)

Also wäre das die 
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Lefty-Vorderradnabe-32-Loch-rot--34237.htmlP wird dazu noch der Adapter benötigt?


----------



## Jean19872011 (11. März 2017)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...all-2-0-Vorderradnabe-32-Loch-rot--34208.html

Oder die?


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. März 2017)

Also wäre das die
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Lefty-Vorderradnabe-32-Loch-rot--34237.htmlP wird dazu noch der Adapter benötigt?

Link Funktioniert nicht!



Jean19872011 schrieb:


> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...all-2-0-Vorderradnabe-32-Loch-rot--34208.html
> 
> Oder die?



Steht schon in der Beschreibung: "nur kompatibel mit SuperMax oder 2.0". Der Bremsscheiben adapter ist 7mm zu breit, du wirst keine Brems- Sattel montieren können...
Du brauchst eine originale Cannonball die kompatibel ist mit der originalen Lefty Nabe, Lefty 50 Nabe, 1.0...
Alles was 2.0, SuperMax oder Lefty 60 ist, ist nicht mit dem hooligan kompatibel!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1983140?page=2&in=set


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. März 2017)

Hooligan 2012 mit originaler Cannonball 1.0

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437247?in=set

Die hier:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...l-Lefty-Vorderradnabe-32-Loch-rot--34237.html


----------



## Deleted 229087 (26. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte meinen Cannondale Fuhrpark um ein Hooligan in Berserker Green erweitern...
Falls jemand einen Tip hat bitte PN an mich.... 
Danke und Gruß!

Cappuracer


----------



## Deleted 229087 (27. März 2017)

Mein Anfrage von gestern hat sich erledigt.... Bin fündig geworden..... 
Gruß Cappuracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (27. März 2017)

Und wo?


----------



## ErwinLandau (27. März 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-cannondale-hooligan/k0


----------



## Atta (28. April 2017)

Moin zusammen 
Ich hab das hooligan 2016 und möchte eine lefty gefedert dafür , wo bekomme ich das und wie hoch sind die Kosten? Kann mir da jemand helfen ? Gruß ata


----------



## ErwinLandau (28. April 2017)

Ich hab bis jetzt 5 Hooli's mit Lefty auf gebaut. Sehr involviert mit vielen spezial Teilen (überlanges Steuere Rohr, neue Lefty Brücken, etc.).
Hier ein paar von meinen 60+ Hooligan Projekten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44496

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, 1) die nicht so teure Version mit einer älteren Lefty (mit Plastik Balg) aber sehr viele Fräs-teile oder 2) die teurere Version mit der Carbon Hybrid Lefty (Weniger Teile aber teure Lefty). Auf jeden fall wirst du den Wert deines Hooligans verdoppelt oder verdreifachen! 

Die "billigste" Version war eine rigid Lefty (ohne Federung)...  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81269

Die günstigste Version ist die Verwendung einer regulären Feder Gabel...

Hier ein paar Bilder von einem von meinen Lefty Projekten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67303

Hier eine Kollektion von gefederten Hooligans: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81460 

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## zett78 (30. August 2017)

Fragen an die Spezialisten:

Kann ich eine KMC S1 Kette fürs Hool verwenden?
Wide 1/8''  for internal gear/single speed

Ich wollte die Centerlock hinten lösen, leider komme ich mit zwei unterschiedlichen Shimano Kassettenabzieher aufgrund der Bauweise der Nabe nicht nah genug an den Abschlussring ran. Hat da jemand eine Idee/Empfehlung?

Danke


----------



## BergabHeizer (7. November 2017)

Servus zusammen,
Falls jemand noch ein Olive grünes Hooligan sucht kann er sich gern bei mir melden. Da ich doch was größeres für meinen Arbeitsweg benötige. Werde es die Tage mal in den Bikemarkt auch stellen.
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1985 (6. März 2018)

Ih muss mich leider von meinem Hooligan trennen, da ich nach meinem Umzug nicht mehr genug Platz habe 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/cannondale-hooligan-bbq/824375569-217-6685


----------



## tkallay (8. April 2018)

Hi guys!
First of all, I apologize for writing in English, but my German is not good enough to write everything I want to write.
Anyhow, I have a question about the Hooligan sizes, if there are any. I'm sorry if this question has already been discussed.
So, I've bought my first Hooligan yesterday! I've been very excited waiting for it to arrive, but the problem is, I've bought it sight unseen, which is obviously never a good idea. But my local Cannondale retailer didn't have in stock (nor did anyone else in the country) so I couldn't try it. And as it turns out, it's too small! I am 189 cm tall and I feel cramped, it's like riding a children's bike!
I wasn't very worried about the size when I ordered it for two reasons; firstly, I've owned a 20 inch bike before (namely the DAHON Mu P8) and it was fine, no size issues whatsoever. Secondly, the Cannondale Europe website said it was one size, so I thought that was that.
So, are there any sizes available for the Hooligan or not? I suppose I'm not the only tall(ish) guy riding a Hooligan...? How do you guys fit?
Furthermore, on the Cannondale site there is a chart, which is attached, with two columns 'O' and 'OS', and I thought OS meant 'One Size'. What does the 'S' stand for? The sizes (lengths) of the various geometry components in the two columns are different.
On the other hand, there is a sticker on my bike's frame saying 'Medium size'. The picture is also attached. Why would they stick it there if there was only one size...? And if this really is a 'Medium' frame, is there also a Large frame?
In conclusion, what can I do, return it, sell it, make it bigger )?
Any thoughts would help, thanks!!


----------



## Altmetal (8. April 2018)

tkallay schrieb:


> So, are there any sizes available for the Hooligan or not? I


Yes, there are different sizes available.
The chart you posted shows two sizes (OS is larger than S), and perhaps there are even more.


----------



## ErwinLandau (8. April 2018)

tkallay schrieb:


> Hi guys!
> First of all, I apologize for writing in English, but my German is not good enough to write everything I want to write.
> Anyhow, I have a question about the Hooligan sizes, if there are any. I'm sorry if this question has already been discussed.
> So, I've bought my first Hooligan yesterday! I've been very excited waiting for it to arrive, but the problem is, I've bought it sight unseen, which is obviously never a good idea. But my local Cannondale retailer didn't have in stock (nor did anyone else in the country) so I couldn't try it. And as it turns out, it's too small! I am 189 cm tall and I feel cramped, it's like riding a children's bike!
> ...




Hi there,

So, yes there is only one size sold in Europe and most countries around the globe. That said the "OS" stands for "original size" and there used to be an attempt to sell an "s" size or small for women/children. As far as I am aware no "s" size Hooligan was ever sold outside of the Asian market. We tried to order one in Switzerland and we failed! (And my daughter was just fine with hers, only mod was to get a shorter seat post!)
As there is no "OS" sticker, all the Hooligans come with the "M" designation and we sold about 40 Hooligans over the years and I worked on over 70 and all had, at least if they still had the sticker on, the "M" sticker. Don't ask me why... (The guys at Cannondale couldn't tell me either!)

No there is no Large! I owned every single model starting with the 2008 up to the 2018 (Currently I own 11! here a couple of them side by side: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2223321?in=set ) and all Frames are about the same size, there are 4 Generations starting with the 2008/2009 which came with a regular double fork and had space for 2.5 inch tires, 2010/11 started with the Solo fork and the rear started to get narrower (less space for big tires), with the 2012/13 we switched to the new Solo forks and went up to the 1.5 inch headset and the geometry changed. Starting with the 2014 up to the 2018 we got an almost new frame and lost the Hooligan 2 and Road versions (Derailleur models without Eccentric Bottom bracket). But again all the frames where about the same size and geometry! 
There is a totally new Hooligan for 2019 rumored... but we'll see about that, won't we!

Here a rundown on all available models over the years: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81662

A good friend of mine is 194 cm and he rides just fine, it's up to the person to say what is comfy and what not: 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2022987?in=set

Personally I think it needs a longer stem! (I am 185cm btw) The largest you can get from Cannondale is 120mm at 20 degrees. I thought that's not quite what I had in mind and I made my own:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2034241?in=set
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2071247?in=set

And here almost all of my mods that I made over the years... I missed the photo op on some earlier mods:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44496 

I hope that makes sense and was of some use to you.
Greetings from Basel, Switzerland!

Sincerely,

Erwin


PS: For further answers and solutions, join us on Facebook at the Cannondale Hooligan forum, we have almost 1600 Hooligan owners/members from around the globe! Cheers!


----------



## tkallay (9. April 2018)

Dear Erwin,

thank you for taking the time to write such an informative and far-reaching reply.

I am new to modifying bikes so some of my questions might seem silly. 

I guess the main thing bugging me is what to do. You said that a totally new Hooligan is rumoured for 2019. 

Do you think it is justified to hope that the new one would have a larger frame or at least different sizes available? And if so, what do I do with this one (since I don’t need two ? Do I invest some money and start modifying this one, and ride it for the better part of the year and then sell it, and then get a new one in 2019 hoping that it would have a larger frame? (But perhaps by that time I wouldn’t need one any more)...? 
On the other hand, would it be wiser to sell this one now, and save the money for the new one, and in case there are still no larger sizes available modify it as I would modify this one?

This is all speculation on my part, and maybe I’m going about this the wrong way, but since you have a lot of experience of ownership of such bikes maybe you have some thoughts...?

In any case, as far as modifications are concerned, I think you are definitely right, it needs a longer stem, among other things.
I believe it would be important for me to raise the height of the handlebars and to push them away from the body, thus extending the reach.

As I understand, raising the height of the handlebars can be done in more ways than one;

by adding spacers and/or extenders to the steerer tube (such as this one https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/stems/black-satori-headsup-4-adjustable-adapter-for-ahead-stems/ , but of course I’m not sure about the dimensions i.e. width of the steerer tube, this is just an example 


as you mentioned, by replacing the stem with a more angled and longer one than the one you can get from Cannondale (such as this one https://www.tartybikes.co.uk/20_inc...fYXNjIjtzOjEwOiJjb3VudHJ5X2lkIjtzOjI6IjU2Ijt9 , again I’m not sure about the dimensions, just an example)


by replacing the flat handlebar with a high riser bar (such as this one https://www.tartybikes.co.uk/handle...fYXNjIjtzOjEwOiJjb3VudHJ5X2lkIjtzOjI6IjU2Ijt9 , again...)

Would it be wise to try to do all of these things, or just some of them, and if for instance all, would it negatively affect the geometry and/or handling of the bike?

Could you perhaps provide a list of links to parts that would actually fit the bike? And if there is no readily available stem that fits, could I buy one from you...?

In other circumstances I would gladly come to your shop, but Basel is pretty far away from Zagreb. 

Furthermore, the seat post in the picture of your friend's bike, is it stock or not...? How far can you extend it?

Sorry for the long post and all the questions.

P.S. I joined the Facebook forum as you suggested, thanks. 


Many thanks and best regards,


Tibor


----------



## ErwinLandau (10. April 2018)

Zdravo Tibore,

Posdravi za Zagreb! 

I'll continue in english as I am sure we are already pissing off some people here!
I am very often visiting my mom in Izola... that would have been a little closer at about 2 1/2 hours!  
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1437266?in=set

But anyhow...
The 2019 Hooligan... nobody knows exempt for the people in charge and divulging any information on future products is a firing offense at cannondale! Nobody will know until end of April, beginning of May how the 2019 lineup will look like! 
All is conjecture and an educated guess. In the beginning there was a 2 yearly frame refresh and a yearly color change: 2008/2009, 2010/2011, 2012/2013 and then starting with the 2014 we had a virtually identical bike since... (with consistently cheaper components!) with 3 color changes (Black/Neon Yello, Treefrog green and the current alu brushed with Acid Red fork). So we had the same frame for 5 years!
Keeping in mind that the Hooligan is the poor step brother of the BadBoy and was inheriting components from the same parts bin and the fact that it is basically the last bike using the rigid Solo fork... I could see the following:

Same basic frame proportions and geometry like all Hooligans before (sorry no different sizes!) using the basic NewBadBoy pipes with the integrated bumper. I would say that the Solo could be replaced with the current rigid lefty and with that the converting back to a 1 1/8 headset. As the BadBoy1 has sliding dropouts, I could see the not very popular EBB getting dumped as well. Maybe even go with the new Grey/Black paint scheme! and the integrated light!

Or it could be just the same frame and just a new color for the next 2 years! So don't hold your breath! And the earliest you could try and order one would be September!      

You either love the Hooligan or you hate it! If you are not fond of it, get a BadBoy. I you love it and are just in need of a more comfortable ride, mod it until it fits your needs! That's what I did: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2222579?in=set

About modifications... You have to be aware that you bought into the Cannondale way of thinking, you either accept it or you have to look for a different make. Cannondale has a very specific way of doing things, they don't copy, they make things up as they go. They invented their own norms and created their own way of solving problem and so they are sometimes they only brand that uses particular diameters/norms/parts and solutions... like Lefty, Headshok, System integration like the 1.5 or 1.56 Headtube, they invented the BB30 standard!

So Answer #1: No there is no 1.5 inch steerer extension in existence and the Satori will not fit!

Answer #2:Off the shelf, Cannondale only sells the 80, 90, 100, 120mm stem in either +/- 5 degrees or +/- 20 degrees that's it. Nobody makes aftermarket stems for Cannondale!

Answer #3: That is no problem, as long as its oversized (31.8mm) https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2047562
or you can go with even a BMX handlebar! 


You can do all at once, but I would suggest to work your way to the perfect seating position starting with the cheapest parts and go form there!
Get a set of Handlebars for 40 something bucks and fit them, if not enough i could sell you one of mine, but be aware, I make them from Titanium! and accordingly is the price tag! In conjunction with extending the stem / raising the Handlebars, you will have to extend the brakes and shift cables!!! Just to be aware.

Parts list... try places like Dr.Cannondale or the like... again its the Cannondale environment. And then you have to see what fits... look for the Urban bike parts!
Handlebars have the oversized standard, so you can find them anywhere. Seat Post is a one off special for Cannondale (And the seat post from Tali is standard Hooligan at 520mm) There is a maximum extension caution on the post when you pull it out. About 80mm to 100mm have to be inserted in the frame to insure safety for you and your frame! 
Also It's easier if you ask me specific parts that you are looking for and I can point you in the right direction... making here a list of all parts you can change... I would be typing here for weeks!

Yeah welcome to the Facebook forum, I approved you as I am one of the Administrators! 


Hope that helped!
If you have more questions, just ask or contact me via PM... (BTW: I type faster in english then in Croatian!)
Or post questions on the forum!

Sincerely,

Erwin


----------



## fellie (4. Juni 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Aufkleber (Decals) auf der Gabel zu entfernen sind? Oder sind diese lackiert?


----------



## ErwinLandau (4. Juni 2018)

fellie schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Aufkleber (Decals) auf der Gabel zu entfernen sind? Oder sind diese lackiert?
> Anhang anzeigen 737246



Die "Aufkleber" sind schwierig zu entfernen! Du kannst es mit einem Gummi Polier-Rad versuchen... geht beim 2014 relative gut.
Am 2013 musst du wahrscheinlich schleifen oder chemisch entlaugen, da Pulver beschichtet!   
Ich lasse meine immer, entlaugen!

LG,

Erwin

PS: Ist das von deinem Hooli oder hast du die aus Holland?


----------



## fellie (4. Juni 2018)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Die "Aufkleber" sind schwierig zu entfernen! Du kannst es mit einem Gummi Polier-Rad versuchen... geht beim 2014 relative gut.
> Am 2013 musst du wahrscheinlich schleifen oder chemisch entlaugen, da Pulver beschichtet!
> Ich lasse meine immer, entlaugen!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Weder noch, habe die Gabel noch nicht. Versuche gerade für mein Slate eine zu bekommen, da ich die Oliver mal zum testen verbannen möchte. Die Solo Rigid soll ja identisch mit der vom Hooligan sein. Am liebsten eine schwarz-matt Version. Vom Bild passt ja bis auf die Decals.


----------



## fellie (19. Juni 2018)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Die "Aufkleber" sind schwierig zu entfernen! Du kannst es mit einem Gummi Polier-Rad versuchen... geht beim 2014 relative gut.
> Am 2013 musst du wahrscheinlich schleifen oder chemisch entlaugen, da Pulver beschichtet!
> Ich lasse meine immer, entlaugen!
> 
> ...



Chemisch entlaugen bedeutet aber die Achse für die Nabe und das Schaftrohr werden ebenfalls blank. Pulverst du im Anschluss dann die gesamte Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (19. Juni 2018)

fellie schrieb:


> Chemisch entlaugen bedeutet aber die Achse für die Nabe und das Schaftrohr werden ebenfalls blank. Pulverst du im Anschluss dann die gesamte Gabel?



Die Gabel ist geschmiedetes Aluminium, schwarz eloxiert und dann nur der sichtbare Teile der Solo wird Gepulvert.
So kommt sie von Cannondale. Das Eloxal wird beim Entlaugen nicht blank sondern es wird schwarz matt (Je nach stärke des Eloxals oder des Jahrgangs, kann es passieren dass das Eloxal "durchsichtig" wird). Der Teil der gepulvert ist, kann nach dem Entlaugen, blanke Stellen aufweisen, sind vom Farbprep wo Unebenheiten verschmirgelt wurden... oder Anschweiss Teile sind auch pures Alu. 

Hier nach dem Entlaugen (vorher Treefrog Green, nachher Berserker Grün):

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2095400?in=set


Hier eine paar Beispiele meiner neu gepuderten Rahmen mit Gabeln:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2022238?in=set 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2063787?in=set

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2050700?in=set 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2112870?in=set

Hoffe das hilft!

LG,

Erwin


----------



## fellie (19. Juni 2018)

Super Arbeiten! Hast du zufällig eine Gabel in schwarz matt parat die du los werden willst? Ich bekomme die Tage die Gabel aus Holland, vielleicht bekomme ich die Aufkleber ja anstandslos ab. Gabel soll allerdings an ein Slate.


----------



## ErwinLandau (19. Juni 2018)

fellie schrieb:


> Super Arbeiten! Hast du zufällig eine Gabel in schwarz matt parat die du los werden willst? Ich bekomme die Tage die Gabel aus Holland, vielleicht bekomme ich die Aufkleber ja anstandslos ab. Gabel soll allerdings an ein Slate.



Danke!

Dann hast du ja schon eine von mir, Die Gabel aus Holland stammt aus dem fünften von links! 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2281771?in=set

Ich habe mehrere Solo Gabeln, wie du siehst hab ich einige mit Lefties ersetzt ... bin aber momentan nicht interessiert sie zu verkaufen!

Das ist eine 2013 Gabel, der "Lack" war damals noch top! Es wird nicht leicht sein sie zu entfernen... Versuche es mit einem "Rubber wheel" (Bohrmaschinen Aufsatz), ich weiss nicht wie es auf Deutsch heisst, die Stickers vom 2014 sind relative leicht weg gekommen!

Falls es nicht klappt, Matt Schwarz aus der Spraydose sieht immer gut aus!

Viel Glück!

Erwin

Slate... solange du die richtigen Lager hast, sollte es kein grosses Problem geben!


----------



## fellie (19. Juni 2018)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Dann hast du ja schon eine von mir, Die Gabel aus Holland stammt aus dem fünften von links!
> 
> ...



Weißt du warum man direkt von Cannondale keine Solo Rigid bekommt? Mein Händler ist abgeblitzt. Das Slate Apex aus 2017 hatte noch eine, aber keine Chance so eine Gabel über CD zu bekommen. 
Ich hätte es zunächst mit Kleber–Löser versucht die Aufkleber zu lösen. 
Spraydose ist keine Option. Wenn soll das richtig gemacht werden. 

Was meinst du mit den Lagern am Slate? Von der Nabe?


----------



## fellie (19. Juni 2018)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Dann hast du ja schon eine von mir, Die Gabel aus Holland stammt aus dem fünften von links!
> 
> ...


Sowas meinst du, ist bestellt
https://www.amazon.de/Folienradiere...=1529442362&sr=8-1&keywords=aufkleberradierer


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Juni 2018)

fellie schrieb:


> Weißt du warum man direkt von Cannondale keine Solo Rigid bekommt? Mein Händler ist abgeblitzt. Das Slate Apex aus 2017 hatte noch eine, aber keine Chance so eine Gabel über CD zu bekommen.
> Ich hätte es zunächst mit Kleber–Löser versucht die Aufkleber zu lösen.
> Spraydose ist keine Option. Wenn soll das richtig gemacht werden.
> 
> Was meinst du mit den Lagern am Slate? Von der Nabe?




Manche Teile sind entweder zu billig um einzel verkauft zu werden oder sie sind ein Teil vom Ganzen...
Es wurden nur so viele Solo's wie Rahmen gebaut. Teilweise gehört die Gabel nicht einmal zum Crash replacement wenn was ist.

Die Solo konnte nie einzel gekauft werden. Sogar die Headshock Solo war schwer aufzutreiben. Komisch da die normale Headshock DL 50 als einzel Stück erhältlich war und immer noch ist!

Die Lefty Rigid vom neuen BadBoy war im 2017  Tech-buch noch als einzel stück drin mit Artikel Nummer was eben heist das man es bestellen kann. Als sie Probleme mit der Production bekammen, war sie plötzlich nicht mehr bestellbar... (Da musste ich improvisieren und hab aus Schrott Lefty Gabeln, Rigid Gabeln hergestellt!

Die Oliver war lange nicht bestellbar! Die neue Lefty Ocho wird erst ab Season 2020 einzeln verkauft werden! 

Zum Beispiel die Maddux Laufräder sind eine Cannondale Eigenmarke, können aber nicht einzel gekauft werden.
Wir hatten mal einen Garantie Fall wo die 20 Zoll Felgen des Hooligans defekt waren... wir konnten nicht nur die Felgen bestellen, wir bekommen den ganzen Hooligan geliefert!!! 

Lange Zeit war z.B. die über lange Sattelstange nicht zubekommen, oder die Sattel klemme oder der Hooligan Vorbau...

Cannondale Betriebs Politik halt!

Wenn es mir recht ist sind die Kleber unter Lack platziert! Passiert nicht viel mit Lösungsmittel!
Versuchs mal mit dem Rubber wheel, ist nicht zu teuer falls es nicht klappt!

Spraydose ist eine option. Der Auto Lack ist der selbe der mit der Sprühkanone aufgetragen wird, man muss nur wissen wie. Gut schütteln, Distanz einhalten, leichte dünne Farbschicht mit vielen Schichten und es kann professionell aussehen!
Das war mit der Spraydose, 6 Lagen: 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2126100?in=set 

Du brauchst andere Steuerlager für die Solo. Momentan hast du 1.56 Zoll Headshock Lager für die Oliver verbaut! Die Solo braucht 1.5 Zoll!
Den Vorbau kannst du benutzen da der 1.5 ist, das Steuerrohr verjüngt sich neuerdings bei allen Lefty Modellen! Sehr gute Änderung!
Und die Solo kommt mit Gabel Konus, also brauchst die passenden Konfiszierten Lager am unteren Steuerrohr!
Wie schon angeboten, Ich kann dir ein set schicken wenn du willst, ich hab gut 10 Stück rum liegen!

Schönen Abend!

Erwin


----------



## fellie (20. Juni 2018)

Interessante Ausführungen, vielen Dank 

Ich habe mir das Steuerlagerset KP119 bestellt. Denke das wird passen.
Wenn die Aufkleber unter Lack sind, dann muss ich ja auf jeden Fall lackieren. Denke nicht das es optisch gut aussieht, wenn da plötzlich ein Übergang ist. Lackieren gehört jedenfalls nicht zu meinen Kompetenzen, darin bin ich wirklich schlecht. Das soll lieber ein Profi machen. Ich warte erstmal ab bis die Gabel da ist.

Erstaunlich finde ich auch dass es einen Rückruf der Solo Rigid Gabeln in 2016 gab, da mussten die Gabeln doch stellenweise ausgetauscht werden wenn die aus einer gewissen Produktion kam. Demnach musste es doch die Gabel einzeln geben.

Wahnsinns Umbauten die du gemacht hast, RESPEKT!


----------



## ErwinLandau (16. Juli 2018)

Cannondale Hooligan RIP: 2008 - 2018

So, es ist offiziell, es gibt keinen 2019 Hooligan! 
Der Europäische Markt kriegt keine, Der Asiatische Markt ist noch auf der Kippe, das wird erst ende Jahr entschieden...

Das heisst, Es hat noch solange Vorrat!


----------



## to-be (13. August 2018)

Sers,
könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Reifenbreite maximal in mein 2018er Hooligan passt? Montiert ist ja ein 1.5er und sooo viel Platz scheint am Hinterrad nicht zu sein..
Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (15. August 2018)

to-be schrieb:


> Sers,
> könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Reifenbreite maximal in mein 2018er Hooligan passt? Montiert ist ja ein 1.5er und sooo viel Platz scheint am Hinterrad nicht zu sein..
> Besten Dank



Es kommt darauf an was für Reifen du aufs Hooli aufziehen willst! Mit BMX style Reifen die Seiten Profil aufweisen bist du mit 1.8 mal schnell an der Grenze. Hier ein 2015 Hooligan den ich für einen Kunden aufgebaut habe:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2065006?in=set

Mit Reifen ohne Seiten Profil sieht es ganz anders aus... hier ein 2017 Hooligan mit 2.125 Kenda Weissrand Reifen!

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2047546?in=set

Knapp, aber geht!!!

Rechts:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2045583?in=set

Links:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2045582

Viel Spass beim Basteln!

Erwin


----------



## to-be (25. August 2018)

Hallo Erwin,
vielen Dank für die Fotos! Werde mal Ausschau nach dem Continental Reifen halten. Ansonsten würde mir z.B. der Maxxis Hookworm 20 x 1.95 gefallen, den ich hier im Thread auch schon gesehen habe. Weiß jemand, ob der auch in das aktuelle Hooligan passt? Die verschiedenen Jahrgänge scheinen sich ja in der Breite des Hinterbaus zu unterscheiden, so wie ich das verstanden habe..


Was mich gerade glücklich macht ist, dass ich das nervige Quietschen der Leftynabe beheben konnte


----------



## Markus.02 (20. September 2018)

Artikel 1169156 (Cannondale Hooligan)

Ich biete im Bikemarkt mein Hooli an...
Falls jemand eines oder zwei sucht...
Grüsse Markus


----------



## kegstar (1. November 2018)

Hallo Hooligan-Gemeinde,

als Cannondale-Liebhaber und nach langen Jahren des Bewunderns dieses Bikes habe ich die Chance vor 2 Wochen genutzt.

Letzte Woche stand dann der Götterbote mit dem Neuzugang vor der Tür: 

2017er (Built: 09/2016) Hooligan in RAW (die für mich wirklich beste Farbe dieses Bikes ).

Die erste Begutachtung & Testfahrt zeigte die Schwächen der Nexus sowie den miserablen Pflegezustand des Bikes (lt. Vorbesitzer in Top-Zustand da wenig gefahren). Da fragt man sich warum man mit so einem Wertgegenstand so umgehen kann...

Aktuell erfährt das gute Stück jetzt erst einmal eine Intensiv-Pflege-Kur bei mir - Fragen über entsprechend mögliche Umbauten werden also folgen 

Viele Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## ErwinLandau (1. November 2018)

kegstar schrieb:


> Hallo Hooligan-Gemeinde,
> 
> als Cannondale-Liebhaber und nach langen Jahren des Bewunderns dieses Bikes habe ich die Chance vor 2 Wochen genutzt.
> 
> ...




Gratulation zur Neuanschaffung! 

Leider sind die meisten ungeliebt und deswegen nicht gepflegt und dann verkauft! Für die meisten ist das Hooligan eine billige Anschaffung zum rum düsen und dann los werden! Hab einige schon gerettet und wieder in Stand gestellt! (72 Umbauten und 13 persönliche Projekte!) 

Es gibt Leute die ein Vermögen investieren und es in tip top zustand halten, die aber werden nicht verkauft oder falls wer sie verkauft wird man dann von den meisten Leuten zur Schnecke gemacht wegen dem Preis! Darum Verkaufe ich meine nicht! 

Falls du "Inspiration" brauchst:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/228885

Grüsse aus Basel,

Erwin


----------



## kegstar (1. November 2018)

Hallo Erwin,

vielen Dank! Deine Schätze habe ich schon bewundert und muss Dir hierfür großen Respekt aussprechen !

Das sind die Momente in denen ich mir wünsche wieder im Bike-Shop zu arbeiten - ist erst 30 Jahre her 

Aber die Leidenschaft verlässt einem nicht - von daher freue ich mich schon auf das neue "Projekt". 

Hatte anfangs schon gehofft Du bist aus der Region - ich wohne nämlich bei Landau (in der Pfalz)... aber Basel ist doch eine Ecke weiter.

Grüße aus der Pfalz,
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bato (10. Dezember 2018)

Falls noch jemand ein Hooli abzugeben hat einfach mal melden .


----------



## Roccytch (30. Dezember 2018)

Grüßt euch ,

ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar Hooligan Aufkleber für meinen Helm. Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

Beste Grüße Rocco


----------



## ErwinLandau (30. Dezember 2018)

Roccytch schrieb:


> Grüßt euch ,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar Hooligan Aufkleber für meinen Helm. Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?
> 
> Beste Grüße Rocco






https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2334478?in=set


----------



## Roccytch (30. Dezember 2018)

danke Dir Erwin, hatte sie auf deiner Seite schon entdeckt gehabt. Bin auf der Suche nach einer Seite wo man sie bestellen kann. 

    mfG Rocco


----------



## carbonfibre (30. Dezember 2018)

Hm,

Da würd Ich direct mal Erwin fragen


----------



## jmi (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo @ErwinLandau,
ich las hier im Thread:


ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Wegen den Reifen: die Crazy Bob sind sehr breit. Hab sie auf dem 2009 von meiner Tochter und dem 2011 von meiner Frau...


Fuhr Deine Tochter das denn im Kindes- bzw. Jugendalter? 

Ich überlege nämlich, ein Hooligan für meine Tochter bzw. später für meinen Sohn zu beschaffen und auszurüsten.

Ab welcher Körpergröße würdest Du ein Hooligan denn empfehlen? Die Überstandshöhe ist mit 59,5 Zentimetern ja gering, aber konkret: Taugt die Gesamtgeometrie auch für 140 Zentimeter Körpergröße?


----------



## ErwinLandau (5. Januar 2019)

jmi schrieb:


> Hallo @ErwinLandau,
> ich las hier im Thread:
> 
> Fuhr Deine Tochter das denn im Kindes- bzw. Jugendalter?
> ...




Hallo,

Ich hab meiner Tochter das 2009 Hooligan im 2011 aufgebaut, da war sie 12 Jahre alt und 130cm gross, zum in die Schule fahren.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78472

Unteranderem Alfine 8 und XT Bremsen verbaut sowie Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger!
Das einzige das ich für die Sitzposition ändern musste, war eine kürzere Sattelstange (Das Original lies sich nicht genug versenken!) und kürzerer Vorbau (Der originale Totenkopf Vorbau war zu hoch für sie!) Sonst hab ich nix an der Geometrie geändert!
Sie wird in ein paar Monaten 20 und fährt das Hooli immer noch regelmässig zur Uni. 
Seitdem habe ich wieder die originale Sattelstange und den Vorbau eingebaut und die Alfine 8 mit einer Alfine 11 ausgetauscht! (Die 8 war ihr zu langsam!).  

Das Hooligan kann ich nur empfehlen! Aber umbedingt Probefahren... so lange du eins finden kannst! Entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es!

Die Ganze Familie fährt eins und ich selber hab 14 Stück! (Bald 15!)   

Viel Glück!

Erwin

PS: Die Original Sattelstange auf keinen Fall loswerden, die kriegst du heute nicht mehr in dieser Länge!


----------



## Smackes (15. Januar 2019)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Chance einen Laufradsatz für ein Hooli ohne Lefty zu bekommen? Oder bleibt da nur das selbst Einspeichen?


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2019)

Smackes schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Chance einen Laufradsatz für ein Hooli ohne Lefty zu bekommen? Oder bleibt da nur das selbst Einspeichen?


Es gibt auch Laufradbauer die so etwas machen.


----------



## Starcraft (15. Januar 2019)

Entweder selber bauen oder bauen lassen sollte kein Problem sein.
Ist ja nicht allzu exotisch das ganze ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (19. Mai 2019)

Selbst ist der Mann! 

Gestern fertig aufgebaut! Chrome Hooligan mit Chris King/H+SON Laufrädern. 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2383671?in=set


----------



## Patrick_F (3. Juni 2019)

hallo in die runde,

ich baue gerade mein 2014er hooli um und möchte eine kettenschaltung anbringen.
ich bin gerade nur sehr ratlos, welches das richtige schaltauge für das 2014er ist.
habe gelesen, es soll bei dem jahrgang sehr einfach gehen, weiß aber leider nicht, welches ich nehmen kann.
in der facebook-gruppe bin ich leider auch nicht mehr, da ich mr zuckerberg den rücken gekehrt habe.
hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## ErwinLandau (3. Juni 2019)

Patrick_F schrieb:


> hallo in die runde,
> 
> ich baue gerade mein 2014er hooli um und möchte eine kettenschaltung anbringen.
> ich bin gerade nur sehr ratlos, welches das richtige schaltauge für das 2014er ist.
> ...



KP255 funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn man sucht findet man auch Vorschläge für KP284... würde ich nicht benutzten da es etwa 15mm länger ist und somit der Wechsler, wegen den kleinen Rädern, sehr nahe an die Strasse kommt!

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2073435?in=set


----------



## Patrick_F (3. Juni 2019)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> KP255 funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn man sucht findet man auch Vorschläge für KP284... würde ich nicht benutzten da es etwa 15mm länger ist und somit der Wechsler, wegen den kleinen Rädern, sehr nahe an die Strasse kommt!
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2073435?in=set


Prima Erwin, vielen Dank!
Dann kann der Umbau nun weitergehen


----------



## zett78 (11. Juni 2019)

Frage zur Kette:
Hatte hier noch eine KMC X1, passt leide rnicht, baut zu breit und berührt am KB vorne die beiden Führungen.
Habe dann eine normale 11s Kette montieren wollen, aber entweder bekomme ich das Kettenschloss nicht zu, oder sie ist +1 Element dann zu lang!
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?
Danke!!


----------



## ErwinLandau (11. Juni 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Frage zur Kette:
> Hatte hier noch eine KMC X1, passt leide rnicht, baut zu breit und berührt am KB vorne die beiden Führungen.
> Habe dann eine normale 11s Kette montieren wollen, aber entweder bekomme ich das Kettenschloss nicht zu, oder sie ist +1 Element dann zu lang!
> Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?
> Danke!!



Mit KMC hatte ich so meine Problem in der Vergangenheit. Hab eine an meinem Chrome Hooligan verbaut und nach einer Woche entsorgt!
Sind zu breit gebaut! Ich hatte sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der PC-1 von SRAM oder einfach ne 8-Fach von Shimano gemacht!
Ne 11 fach Kette ist zu schmal und nutzt sich relative schnell ab! 
FYI: Kürzen musst du die Kette auf jeden fall! EBB lösen und auf die kürzeste Position stellen, dann hast du genug Spiel zum Einstellen! 
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## zett78 (14. Juni 2019)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Mit KMC hatte ich so meine Problem in der Vergangenheit. Hab eine an meinem Chrome Hooligan verbaut und nach einer Woche entsorgt!
> Sind zu breit gebaut! Ich hatte sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der PC-1 von SRAM oder einfach ne 8-Fach von Shimano gemacht!
> Ne 11 fach Kette ist zu schmal und nutzt sich relative schnell ab!
> FYI: Kürzen musst du die Kette auf jeden fall! EBB lösen und auf die kürzeste Position stellen, dann hast du genug Spiel zum Einstellen!
> Gutes Gelingen!


Kannst du mir bitte noch mitteilen, ob ich das EBB ohne Spezialwerkzeuge justiert bekomme? Danke und Gruß


----------



## ErwinLandau (15. Juni 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte noch mitteilen, ob ich das EBB ohne Spezialwerkzeuge justiert bekomme? Danke und Gruß



Du kannst das EBB, wenn es lose ist, mit einer Flach-Rund-Zange oder einer Spitz-Zange rotieren... im Notfall!
Ich würde empfehlen das richtige Werkzeuge für ein paar Euro zu kaufen, du wirst es immer wieder brauchen:
Von Parktool, SPA-1 

https://www.hibike.de/park-tool-spa...48a6a04458059d3bd948ce43e5586e80#var_92490469

Das wichtigste ist das du beim Lösen des Exzenters nicht den Seeger-Ring beschädigst oder verlierest! 

Viel Glück!


----------



## MrT_Dog (21. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir diese woche über ebay-kleinanzeigen ein Cannondale Holligan gekauft und bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem rad. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass es mir äußerst schwer fiel die Hinterradbremse ordentlich einzustellen da die hintere Schraube die den Bremssattel befestigt nahezu nicht erreichbar ist mit einem normalen Inbusschlüssel...ich habe nun hinten eine 140er scheibe und die hintere schraube von einer 5er Inbus auf eine 6 Kanstschraube gewechselt....nun ist die Frage :
Wie macht ihr das? habe ich was nicht beachtet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (21. Juni 2019)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Du kannst das EBB, wenn es lose ist, mit einer Flach-Rund-Zange oder einer Spitz-Zange rotieren... im Notfall!
> Ich würde empfehlen das richtige Werkzeuge für ein paar Euro zu kaufen, du wirst es immer wieder brauchen:
> Von Parktool, SPA-1
> 
> ...



Ich komme noch nicht ganz klar:
Das Tool habe ich jetzt. Damit kann man offenbar das EBB zwecks Kettenspannung verschieben.
Was aber ist vorher auf der Antriebsseite  zu tun/lösen? Inbusschraube raus (vorher den Seeger Ring komplett entfernen)?
Was sonst noch?
Danke!!!


----------



## ErwinLandau (21. Juni 2019)

MrT_Dog schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe mir diese woche über ebay-kleinanzeigen ein Cannondale Holligan gekauft und bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem rad. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass es mir äußerst schwer fiel die Hinterradbremse ordentlich einzustellen da die hintere Schraube die den Bremssattel befestigt nahezu nicht erreichbar ist mit einem normalen Inbusschlüssel...ich habe nun hinten eine 140er scheibe und die hintere schraube von einer 5er Inbus auf eine 6 Kanstschraube gewechselt....nun ist die Frage :
> Wie macht ihr das? habe ich was nicht beachtet???



Erst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Hooli!
In den älteren Rahmen vom Hooligan war die Hintere Brems-justier-schraube etwas versteckt, ja. Nicht unmöglich aber schwer erreichbar.
Es gibt den 5er Inbus auch mit kurzem "Kopf", der funktioniert bestens! Als Alternative könntest du einen "alten" Inbus zurück schneiden oder eine mini Knarre benutzten. (Oder Knarre mit langem Aufsatz... was immer für dich besser funktioniert!)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Justierschraube nicht mit einer "normalen" Schraube ersetzten! Es gibt verschiedene Justierschrauben mit verschiedenen Köpfen, wenn dir der originale nicht gefällt oder nicht passt. (zB. von der XTR den 4mm Inbus Flachkopf, etc.)
Normale Schrauben sind entweder zu hart und können die Gewinde des Bremsadapters verletzten, oder sind zu weich und können bei hartem bremsen abscheren! Also umbedingt Bremsjustierschrauben benutzen!!! Es gibt sie in schwarz, und seitdem es Hydraulische Bremsen fürs Rennrad gibt, auch in Silber!

Viel Spass beim Basteln und fahren!


----------



## ErwinLandau (21. Juni 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ich komme noch nicht ganz klar:
> Das Tool habe ich jetzt. Damit kann man offenbar das EBB zwecks Kettenspannung verschieben.
> Was aber ist vorher auf der Antriebsseite  zu tun/lösen? Inbusschraube raus (vorher den Seeger Ring komplett entfernen)?
> Was sonst noch?
> ...



Das EEB (eccentric bottom bracket) von Cannondale ist ein Doppel Keil Design. Das heisst dass zwei Keile gegeneinander montiert sind und durch eine Verschraubung zueinander gezogen werden was zur Verklemmung des Tretlagers führt. (Sorry das klingt jetzt hochgestochen!)

Ganz einfach, du hast einen Keil auf den "nicht Antriebsseite" mit einem Gewinde (3. Bild) und einen Keil auf der "Antriebsseite" mit einer Maschinenschraube (1. Bild). Die Linsenschraube auf dem 2. Bild ist nur da dass das EBB beim justieren nicht durch den Rahmen Rutscht!.
Auf der Antriebsseite, über der Maschinenschraube, sieht man den Segerring (AUF KEINEN FALL DEMONTIEREN!!!).
Nun, wenn du den EBB lösen willst, musst du die Maschinenschraube mit einem 4mm Inbus lösen. Was passiert ist das in der nicht Antriebsseite wird nun die Schraube aus dem Gewindegedreht was zur Folge hat das sich der Keil auf dieser Seite löst!
Wenn nun die Schraube sich weit genug gelöst hat, trifft der Kopf der Schraube auf eine Unterlag-scheibe die mit deinem Segerring gehalten wird und sollte theoretisch den Keil auf der Antriebsseite raus treiben und damit lösen!

So lange alle Teile neu und gefettet sind funktioniert das tadellos! Es wird erst ein problem wenn Alter und Dreck an den Teilen genagt haben...
Der Keil auf der Antriebsseite ist oft zu fest angezogen, was zur folge hat das der Schraubenkopf den Segerring aus der Nut drückt. Da die Toleranzen doch sehr eng sind kann der Segerring nicht einfach weichen sondern wird verformt und in folge zerstört er die Nut.

Die Folge ist das der Segerring nie wieder richtig in der Nut sitzt und dadurch die Funktion der Keils beeinträchtigt wird... also der Keil bleibt stecken und kann nicht entfernt oder gelöst werden!
Was zur Folge hat das das EBB nicht bewegt und die Kette nicht gespannt werden... ergo: Scheisse! 

Die Lösung ist dann das man ein Gewinde auf den Antriebsseite schneiden muss und zwei Schrauben von gegengesetzten seien so lange einschrauben muss bis sie sich in der Mitte treffen und dadurch den Zweiten Keil und damit den EBB lösen!

Also Kopfschmerzen! So umbedingt den Segerring beim Lösen mit einem Schraubenzieher, Mini Imbus oder Spezialwerkzeugen halten bis das EBB gelöst ist! (Der Beste Punkt ist dort wo die Laschen sind, wo die Öffnung vom Ring ist, da drücken und gleichzeitig die Schraube langsam lösen!!!)

Etwa 90 Prozent von den Cannondale EBB's die älter als 3 bis 5Jahre sind, haben keinen Segerring mehr! das macht immer Spass wenn einer in den Laden kommt! 

Cannondale ist am rum experimentieren mit neuen designs! Ich ersetzte normaler weise den EBB mit einem Bushnell, kostet was, macht das Leben aber viel einfacher falls man das Rad öfters Auseinander baut! 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... Vorsicht beim Ausbauen und unten ist ein Bild! 

Viel Erfolg!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zett78 (21. Juni 2019)

Danke!! Mensch, was für ein Aufwand für einen simplen Kettenwechsel


----------



## ErwinLandau (21. Juni 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Danke!! Mensch, was für ein Aufwand für einen simplen Kettenwechsel



Zum Glück machst du es ja nicht so oft! 

Und darum fahre ich am liebsten mit Gates Riemen!!!









						Cannondale Hooligan Alfine Di2 with Gates
					

Foto: Cannondale Hooligan Alfine Di2 with Gates - Cannondale Hooligan 2015 (Alfine 11 Di2 II, Gates V, Berserker redux)




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## zett78 (21. Juni 2019)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Zum Glück machst du es ja nicht so oft!
> 
> Und darum fahre ich am liebsten mit Gates Riemen!!!
> 
> ...


Top!!
Wo ist eigentlich dein Laden?? Landau??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (21. Juni 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Top!!
> Wo ist eigentlich dein Laden?? Landau??



Ich hab keinen Laden... 
Ich bin Hobby Bastler! 
Ich darf ihm Laden von einem Freund basteln! 









						Gundeli Velos das Fahrrad Fachgeschäft mit Werkstatt in Basel
					

Komm zu Gundeli Velos, der Spezialist für Fahrräder und Zubehör in Basel, Reparaturen und Verkauf von Rennvelos, Mountainbikes, City-Bikes und Elektro Fahrräder




					www.gundelivelos.ch
				




Gruss,

Erwin


----------



## gewohnheitstier (22. Mai 2020)

Ich versuche gerade, bei meinem Hoolie die Kettespanung einzustellen und siehe da: der Seegerring fehlt. Weiss jemand die Grösse oder hat sogar noch einen rumliegen?
Dankeschön!


----------



## ErwinLandau (22. Mai 2020)

gewohnheitstier schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade, bei meinem Hoolie die Kettespanung einzustellen und siehe da: der Seegerring fehlt. Weiss jemand die Grösse oder hat sogar noch einen rumliegen?
> Dankeschön!



Der Clip wird nicht separate von Cannondale verkauft... aus welchem Grund auch immer...
Das grössere Problem ist das, sogar wenn du den Clip hast, die Nut in der der Clip verbaut war soll, verletzt ist und er nie wieder richtig sitzt und deswegen nicht seinen Zweck, die Unterlagenscheibe zu Blockierern und denn Keil auszutreiben, richtig erfühlt! d.H. Wenn's mal draussen ist, funktioniert es nicht mehr!

Siehe Post #914 weiter oben für "Lösungen"!

Der Exzenter ist eine nicht so geglückte Lösung, darum verbaue ich immer wenn der clip rausfällt ein Bushnell als Ersatz!









						Cannondale Hooligan 2015, Chris King, Chrome... Bushnell Classic!
					

Foto: Cannondale Hooligan 2015, Chris King, Chrome... Bushnell Classic! - Cannondale Hooligan 2015 (Chris King, Chrome)




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Gruss und viel Glück!

Erwin


----------



## zett78 (22. Mai 2020)

Wenn man den Ring weglässt, ist der so relevant für das System??
Doch nur beim Ausbau, weil dann der Gegenhalter fehlt!?!


----------



## zett78 (22. Mai 2020)

ist auch nicht gerade ein Schnapper!





						Problem Solvers Bushnell Eccentric Classic Innenlager, 68x54mm, silver-CK0278
					






					shop.cosmicsports.de


----------



## gewohnheitstier (22. Mai 2020)

Die Nut wo der Ring drinsitzt sieht eigentlich ok aus. Deshalb würde ich das gern probieren. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das eine Normgrösse ist. Müsste sich eigentlich beschaffen lassen. Hat niemand die Abmasse? Dann würde ich mal bei meinem Schraubenhandel schauen.


----------



## gewohnheitstier (22. Mai 2020)

Hab's jetzt auch so geschafft. Schraube etwas lösen, leicht auf den Kopf hämmern und der Keil links hat sich gelöst. Dann Schraube raus, linken Keil etwas kippen, Durchschlag durchs Gewinde stecken, draufklopfen und den rechten Keil lösen.
Ich hab vorher noch etwas Kriechöl an den Spalt gesprayt, aber war dann zu ungeduldig und hab nach 2 Minuten schon draufgeklopft. War wohl nicht zu sehr festgegammelt, sonst wäre es nicht so schnell gegangen.


----------



## ErwinLandau (22. Mai 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Ring weglässt, ist der so relevant für das System??
> Doch nur beim Ausbau, weil dann der Gegenhalter fehlt!?!



Der Clip und die Unterlags-Scheibe sind nur für den Ausbau erforderlich! Kannst ganz ohne Sorge damit rum fahren!

Ja der Bushnell kostet was... aber was kostet nix in unserem Hobby?!?! 
Ich finde das sich die Auslage lohnt... hab 6 oder 7 von meinen Hooligans damit aufgerüstet!
Denn rest bau ich langsam auf Pinion um... ?


----------



## ErwinLandau (22. Mai 2020)

gewohnheitstier schrieb:


> Die Nut wo der Ring drinsitzt sieht eigentlich ok aus. Deshalb würde ich das gern probieren. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das eine Normgrösse ist. Müsste sich eigentlich beschaffen lassen. Hat niemand die Abmasse? Dann würde ich mal bei meinem Schraubenhandel schauen.



Die Nut sieht immer okay aus, nur das der Clip (Seggerring) nie mehr ganz richtig sitzt!
Der Clip (Stahl) deformiert die Nut des EBB (Alu) genug das es nicht mehr in the Toleranz liegt!
Hab mich fast 5 Jahre lang damit rum geärgert... die verschiedensten Grössen bestellt (minimal Bestellung 100 Stück pro Grösse, Ich hab ne Schublade voll)... aber nie die genau richtige Grösse gefunden (FYI: ist nicht metrisch!)... aber wie schon erwähnt... hätte auch nix gebracht da wie gesagt die Nut im Eimer ist... 

Ich hab mit Modifikationen rumgespielt... und schlussendlich einfach ein Abziehersystem gebaut inklusive ein Inbusschlüssel mit Clip-halter! Kannst in der Werkstaat nicht neHalbe Stunde mit dem Exzenter vergeuden! Das zahlt dir kein Kunde! Ist jetzt ne 5 Minuten Sache... Egal wie alt oder verklemmt!
Lösen, Kette spannen, Anziehen, Fertig!  

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DocLumpi (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo !

An die Hooligan-Besitzer welche das Rad mit einer Kettenschaltung ausgerüstet oder bereits so erworben haben : 
Können damit "richtige" Steigungen bewältigt werden, oder spricht dann doch die Rahmengeometrie dagegen ?

Welche Übersetzungen habt ihr gewählt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErwinLandau (23. Mai 2020)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> An die Hooligan-Besitzer welche das Rad mit einer Kettenschaltung ausgerüstet oder bereits so erworben haben :
> Können damit "richtige" Steigungen bewältigt werden, oder spricht dann doch die Rahmengeometrie dagegen ?
> ...




Ich hab diesen Hooli für eine Freund auf gebaut der umbedingt ne Kettenschaltung haben wollte...
1x11 Shimano 105 Wechsler mit Ultegra Schalter. 11/28Z Kassette, 53Z Kettenrad...

Das Problem war, mit den kleinen Rädern konntest du die Wand rauf fahren aber mit dem grössten wars du nur etwas schneller als mit der Nexus 3... naja... er wollte es nicht! Hab's dann nochmals umgebaut und es ist jetzt mit einem Glücklichen Besitzer!






						Album Cannondale Hooligan 2017 (Shimano 105)
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				









						Album Cannondale Hooligan 2017 (Shimano 105, Black Edi…
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				





Ich hab dann nochmals mit einem Ketten (und Carbon) Umbau rumgespielt...

Wieder 1x11 mit E-Tap aber 9/32Z Kassette und 60Z Kettenrad (Runter von 68Z) aber wieder nicht so zufrieden stellend... Hab dann die ganzen Ketten Schaltung's Experimente aufgegeben und mich mehr um die Pinion Umbauten gekümmert! Hat mehr Spass gemacht... beim Umbau und beim Fahren! 






						Album Cannondale Hooligan 2019 (Carbon Racer, Carbon F…
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## DocLumpi (24. Mai 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Hooli für eine Freund auf gebaut der umbedingt ne Kettenschaltung haben wollte...
> 1x11 Shimano 105 Wechsler mit Ultegra Schalter. 11/28Z Kassette, 53Z Kettenrad...
> 
> Das Problem war, mit den kleinen Rädern konntest du die Wand rauf fahren aber mit dem grössten wars du nur etwas schneller als mit der Nexus 3... naja... er wollte es nicht! Hab's dann nochmals umgebaut und es ist jetzt mit einem Glücklichen Besitzer!
> ...



Okay, danke für die rasche Antwort !
(Der Carbon-Aufbau ist ja Mal cool ?)

Also zumindest einen Versuch wert ?

Der Rahmen hat ja einen exzentrischen "Einsatz" für das Tretlager, hatt dieses im Inneren ein normales BSA -Gewinde ?? 

Noch eine Frage zur Reifen Freiheit (hinten) : Mir scheint das diese im Laufe der Modell-Generation abgenommen hat, oder ?

Womöglich um mehr Platz für noch größere Kettenblätter zu erreichen ??

Mfg Michael


----------



## gewohnheitstier (25. Mai 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Die Nut sieht immer okay aus, nur das der Clip (Seggerring) nie mehr ganz richtig sitzt! ....



Danke Erwin. Dann werde ich das wohl besser seinlassen.


----------



## gewohnheitstier (25. Mai 2020)

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, was das für ein Jahrgang ist?


----------



## ErwinLandau (26. Mai 2020)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die rasche Antwort !
> (Der Carbon-Aufbau ist ja Mal cool ?)
> 
> 
> ...




Gruss,
Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (26. Mai 2020)

gewohnheitstier schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, was das für ein Jahrgang ist?




(2. Generation), 2010 Hooligan 1 (Europa)

(In Asien wurde es als Hooligan 3 verkauft mit 3 Gang Nabelschaltung, da das schwerster Model Hooligan 8  hies und eine 8 Fach Kettenschaltung hatte!) 










						Cannondale Hooligan 3 2010 (North American, [Europe, Germany], Asia) Jet Black
					

FRAME   Hooligan SI LiteFORK   Cannondale Fatty SI F SoloREAR SHOCK   N/ARIMS   Cannondale (Maddux) DC 3.0 DiskHUBS  Lefty / Sram I-Motion 3 Speed, blackSP…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## gewohnheitstier (26. Mai 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> (2. Generation), 2010 Hooligan 1 (Europa)



Super. Danke für den Link mit der Aufstellung


----------



## ufp (28. Mai 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Ich hab dann nochmals mit einem Ketten (und *Carbon*) Umbau rumgespielt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Was zum....?

Ein Cannondale Hooligan in Carbon?
Wann hat es das gegeben?
Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen?
Und die Carbon Laufräder (in der Größe) gabs auch?

Oder war das eine Studie/Projekt?

Auf jeden Fall sehr lässig .


----------



## ErwinLandau (28. Mai 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Was zum....?
> 
> Ein Cannondale Hooligan in Carbon?
> Wann hat es das gegeben?
> ...






Danke! War meine Schnapsidee! 
Ich wollte ein Hooligan das leichter war und realistisch unter 7 Kilo wog (normaler weise um die 12 Kilo,) ich hatte vorher mein schwerstes Hooligan aufgebaut mit Pinion, Rohloff, Gates und Lefty, das gute 16 Kilo auf die Wage brachte! 
Wenn man halt etwas Zeit zum basteln hat... etwa 18 Monate von der Idee bis zur ersten Probefahrt.  
Die Idee war alles was aus Alu war mit Carbon Teilen zu ersetzen (Hier alle Gewichte):









						Cannondale Hooligan 2019, Carbon frame. Revisualization.
					

Original Artwork Design by Noboru Tominaga (2015)------------------------------------------------------------Carbon Racer (Weight Weenie) Project:Lets go f…




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Ging etwas zu weit mit den Carbon Bremsscheiben und Carbon Kettenrädern... 

Wo möglich wurden schon bestehende Teile wie Bremsscheiben, Sattel, Lenker, etc. benutzt! Wo es halt keine gab wurde custom, from scratch gearbeitet: Rahmen (1200 Gramm), Kettenräder, Sattelstange, etc...

Vorbau und Pedale waren Titan da ich die schon hatte... oder wo Alu effektiv leichter war als Carbon, wie im Fall von den SiSl Cannondale Kurbeln!

Ich wollte auch ein brauchbares Fahrrad bauen, da musste auch ne Gangschaltung rein! Ich hatte noch einen SRAM E-Tap 11-fach Wechsler der via TT Box kabellos geschaltet wurde. Da das reguläre Problem beim Hooligan die Schaltungs-Bandbreite ist, wegen den 20 Zoll Rädern, hab ich custom Laufräder in Grösse 451 (anstatt 406) bauen lassen!
Vorne mit Lefty Aufnahme und Hinten mit einem SRAM XDR Body damit die T3 Kassette (9-32Z) drauf passte!
Trotz 60Z Kettenrad immer noch zu klein für meinen Fahrstil!

Nach ein paar technischen Rückschlägen und der Realization das ich un-gerne mit Kettenschaltung fahre, hatte ich mich entschieden ein neues Projekt mit einem Titan Rahmen anzufangen und die meisten Anbauteile vom Carbon Hooli zu verwenden....

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2465430?in=set 

Ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden ob ich wieder ein Single-speed oder ein IGH Hooli baue...
Der Titan Rahmen ist etwas schwerer mit 1800 Gramm (original Cannondale rahmen ohne Farbe ist genau 2000 Gramm) aber angenehmer vom Fahrverhalten her als der Carbon! 

Gruss,
Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (7. Juli 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Mit KMC hatte ich so meine Problem in der Vergangenheit. Hab eine an meinem Chrome Hooligan verbaut und nach einer Woche entsorgt!
> Sind zu breit gebaut! Ich hatte sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der* PC-1 von SRAM* oder einfach ne 8-Fach von Shimano gemacht!
> Ne 11 fach Kette ist zu schmal und nutzt sich relative schnell ab!
> FYI: Kürzen musst du die Kette auf jeden fall! EBB lösen und auf die kürzeste Position stellen, dann hast du genug Spiel zum Einstellen!
> Gutes Gelingen!



Habe die Sram Kette jetzt schon etwas länger drauf, aber leider streifen die die beiden Bolzen an der KF.
Kann man das durch ein Kettenschloss lösen, oder besser doch eine 8-fach Shimano Kette nehmen?


----------



## MLOutlaw (7. Juli 2020)

Neulich in der Stadt gesehen


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Juli 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Habe die Sram Kette jetzt schon etwas länger drauf, aber leider streifen die die beiden Bolzen an der KF.
> Kann man das durch ein Kettenschloss lösen, oder besser doch eine 8-fach Shimano Kette nehmen?Anhang anzeigen 1078523



Das einfachste und "un-proffessionelste" wäre, eifach den Kettenschutz nach aussen biegen!
Oder mit Kettenschloss lösen... oder die Kettenschrauben mit Ketten-Unterlagscheiben unterlegen...

Viel Erfolg!
Erwin


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Juli 2020)

Mal was anderes Ausprobiert... Nach Aluminium und Karbon Rahmen... mal mit Titan rumgespielt!
Fährt sich echt gut! Panaracer Reifen etwas hart mit 9 Bar...

Momentanes Gewicht: 8.5 Kilo... da geht noch was! 

Hier der Aufbau: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/90479


----------



## zett78 (21. Juli 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Das einfachste und "un-proffessionelste" wäre, eifach den Kettenschutz nach aussen biegen!
> Oder mit Kettenschloss lösen... oder die Kettenschrauben mit Ketten-Unterlagscheiben unterlegen...
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> Erwin


8-fach Shimano liegt schon bereit


----------



## ErwinLandau (25. Juli 2020)

Konnte es nicht lassen... musste noch was ändern! 

Noch ein Gates Drive zum Abschluss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulwap (24. September 2020)

Moin liebe Hooligan Fans...

Ich habe es schon in einem eigenem Thread versucht, aber keine Angebote bekommen. 
Deshalb versuche ich hier nochmal mein Glück.

Vor ein paar Jahren war ich stolzer Besitzer eines 2012er Hooligan. 
Allerdings musste ich es gegen ein MTB Hardtail eintauschen, weil ich bei uns in HH die Harburger Berge entdeckt habe.
Die Faszination des Hools hat mich aber bis heute nicht losgelassen und ich würde mir gerne wieder eins anschaffen und aufpimpen.

Wer also eins abzugeben hat, kann mir gerne Angebote schicken. Bis auf das letzte Model (silber) fand ich eigentlich alle Farben cool.

Lg Dennis


----------



## horibe (19. Oktober 2020)

ErwinLandau schrieb:


> Konnte es nicht lassen... musste noch was ändern!
> 
> Noch ein Gates Drive zum Abschluss!


----------



## horibe (19. Oktober 2020)

Sach ma, wo ist an dem Titanrahmen das Rahmenschloss für den Riemenantrieb?


----------



## ErwinLandau (19. Oktober 2020)

horibe schrieb:


> Sach ma, wo ist an dem Titanrahmen das Rahmenschloss für den Riemenantrieb?




Ein bisschen versteckt aber vorhanden... 









						Cannondale Hooligan 2020, Titanium frame, Yes of course it has an opening for a Gates Belt!
					

Foto: Cannondale Hooligan 2020, Titanium frame, Yes of course it has an opening for a Gates Belt! - Cannondale Hooligan 2020 (Titanium Racer)




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## horibe (19. Oktober 2020)

Wahnsinnig schöne Arbeit. Titan ist nach Stahl mein Lieblingsmaterial. Ich werde mir wohl auch ein Hooligan zulegen müssen. Ich mag zwar eigentlich kein Aluminium und auch den Klang von Carbonrädern nicht. Aber hier muss ich wahrscheinlich eine Ausnahme machen. Ich habe mir heute 4 Stunden Bikeporn gegönnt. Die Krönung ist das Pinion mit Riemenantrieb.


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Oktober 2020)

horibe schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig schöne Arbeit. Titan ist nach Stahl mein Lieblingsmaterial. Ich werde mir wohl auch ein Hooligan zulegen müssen. Ich mag zwar eigentlich kein Aluminium und auch den Klang von Carbonrädern nicht. Aber hier muss ich wahrscheinlich eine Ausnahme machen. Ich habe mir heute 4 Stunden Bikeporn gegönnt. Die Krönung ist das Pinion mit Riemenantrieb.




Freut mich das dir meine Hooli's gefallen!
Bei den weit über Hundert Builds wird sicher einer darunter sein der mehr oder weniger Gefällt! 
Leider wird as Hooligan seit 2018 nicht mehr hergestellt... ein Grund wieso ich angefangen hatte mit alternativen Rahmen wie dem Titan oder Carbon Hooligan rum zu experimentieren!
Wollte eigentlich eine Alu "Kopie" machen, leider keinen gefunden der mir den Rahmen bauen wollte... ein Freund von mir Arbeitet nur mit Titan... so ist der Titan Racer entstanden... der Carbon Racer ähnlich... wollte nach dem schwersten Hooligan (Pinion/Rohloff Monster mit 16 Kg) das leichteste Hooligan Bauen... Ziel war 6 Kilo... hab's etwas Übertrieben mit den Carbon Bremsscheiben...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2297256?in=set 

Die Hooligans werden leider immer seltener und teurer... werden aber immer wieder auf e-bay Kleinanzeigen angeboten... Viel Glück beim Suchen!

Falls du bei Facebook bist, wir haben zwei Hooligan "only" Foren, (Englisch) hat sehr viele gleich gesinnte Weltweit vertreten!

Das Pinion... ha... war einer dieser "Ne... das kann man nicht machen" Momente... wie auch der "Gates geht nicht" und "Rohloff passt nicht" Momente...
Hab ein paar Hooligans auf Pinion umgebaut... und Gates... Und Lefty... 
Hier zwei von meinen eigenen:









						Cannondale Hooligan with Pinion, Gates and Aerospokes... twice the bike, twice the fun!
					

Foto: Cannondale Hooligan with Pinion, Gates and Aerospokes... twice the bike, twice the fun! - Cannondale Hooligan (Garage, Hooligan in the wild)




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Ein Titan Rahmen mit Pinion ist auch in Arbeit!

Gruss,

Erwin


----------



## horibe (20. Oktober 2020)

Hattest du das polierte Hooligan mit SRAM eTap selbst poliert oder gab es das mal so zu kaufen? Die Aerospoke Laufräder sind auch der Knaller. Hier in Berlin sehe ich gelegentlich Fixed Gears mit Aerospoke Vorderrad.


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Oktober 2020)

horibe schrieb:


> Hattest du das polierte Hooligan mit SRAM eTap selbst poliert oder gab es das mal so zu kaufen? Die Aerospoke Laufräder sind auch der Knaller. Hier in Berlin sehe ich gelegentlich Fixed Gears mit Aerospoke Vorderrad.



2017/2018 model kam als "Raw" und war poliert mit Klarlack drüber!









						Cannondale Hooligan 1, 2017/2018, European version / International version
					

FRAME   Hooligan Delta V, Urban Compact, 20" Wheel, 1.5 SI Headtube, Ecc BBFORK   Cannondale Solo Rigid, OPI, 1.5" steererREAR SHOCK   N/ARIMS   Cannondale…




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Das ist von mir verchromed:









						Cannondale Hooligan, Chrome... :)
					

Foto: Cannondale Hooligan, Chrome... :) - Cannondale Hooligan (Garage, Hooligan in the wild)




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Ja leider gibts die Aerospoke nicht mehr... wahrscheinlich siehst du sehr alte oder die Nachfolger von "Encore"... gibts aber nicht als 20 Zoll... und sie wurden nie als Lefty ausgeliefert:






						Album Cannondale Hooligan 2010 (Single Speed, Aerospok…
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Darum hab ich angefangen die GoCycle Räder zu benutzen...






						Album Cannondale Hooligan 2017 (Laser Red, Magnesium G…
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Damit nicht Langweilig wird...


----------



## horibe (20. Oktober 2020)

@ ErwinLandau Alter, du bist bekloppt, und ich meine das anerkennend.


----------



## ErwinLandau (20. Oktober 2020)

horibe schrieb:


> @ ErwinLandau Alter, du bist bekloppt, und ich meine das anerkennend.



 
Bist nicht der erste der das sagt, aber Danke! Hör ich gern!  😂 
Hat schon der Hooligan Designer und ein grosser Teil von der Cannondale Belegschaft gemeint! 😂

Ich hab noch ein paar ganz verrückte Hooligan Projekt in Arbeit! 

Gruss und Willkommen beim Facebook Hooligan Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## needtoknow (23. Januar 2021)

Gerade beim eBay Kkleinziegen stöbern gefunden…   

*Custom Hooligan auf SuperV Basis* [klick mich]


----------



## DocLumpi (23. Januar 2021)

Ja, ist allerdings auch schon ein halbes Jahr alt - dafür wurde der "nicht verhandelbare Fixpreis " schon fast halbiert 😂😂


----------



## carbonfibre (23. Januar 2021)

Schooon längst verkauft


----------



## DocLumpi (23. Januar 2021)

Und Inserat ist immer noch aktiv 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2021)

Custom Hooligan oder doch nur ein super V mit zu kleinen Rädern?  🤔 
Mit Sag schleift dann das Pedal...


----------



## carbonfibre (23. Januar 2021)

Meines Wissens verkauft


----------



## Deleted 581935 (11. April 2021)

raven1 schrieb:


> Hier, das erste Bild mit Skyway Tuff Wheels Umbau......


Hallo, könnte ich zum Umbau mehr Infos bekommen ?
Leftynabe in Tuff einbauen für vorne.
Vielen Dank
Gruß Markus


----------



## raven1 (13. April 2021)

Hi Markus,
das ist eine größere Geschichte mit ausfräsen und neue Nabe einsetzen.....
Es ist eine Kombination aus Press-Klebe und Schraubverbindung, war richtig viel Arbeit !
Wobei die Lefty Nabe im Vergleich zur hinteren recht einfach war...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 581935 (13. April 2021)

Hallo Frank, danke für deine Antwort. Hatte nicht mit Reaktionen zu diesem Thema gerechnet da es ja bereits etwas älter ist.
Aufwand ist mir bewußt, deshalb ersteinmal nur vorne. Hab auch schon fast ein Plan doch vieles ergibt sich ja erst wenn man dabei ist und würde behaupten keine 2 L Hände zu haben 
Primär würde ich gern wissen ob du die Felge mit dem Metallstern oder die aus komplett Kunststoff genommen hast ?
Für weitere Tips, auch kniffeligen Stellen bzw. Verbindungsmaterialien wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (13. April 2021)

Felgen waren Tuff Whell II , als ohne Metallstern,dann wurde der innere Bereich soweit ausgebohrt, das ich eine Hülse ( schon auf Lefty angepasst) eingesetzt habe und mit einem Teil der übrig gebliebenem Kunsttoffstern Streben die Verdrehung gesichert wurde.
Alles auf Press Passung und mit 2K kleber verklebt.

Dann noch seitlich von beiden Seiten mit einem verschraubtem Deckel gesichert........

Hoffe, ich konnte es halbwegs verständlich erläutern.....

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 581935 (13. April 2021)

Vielen Dank, hat mir verständlich weitergeholfen.
So in die Richtung geht es auch bei mir.
Statt 2K Kleber überlege ich es mit Epoxi in Verbindung mit Glasfaser oder Carbon
Einzusetzten. Bei der Lefty Nabe würde ich die Flansche für die Speichen abschleifen.
Hatte den Gedanken die Tuffs mit Metallstern zu nehmen da ich hier evtl. Mit einer Schraubenkombination zu verbinden doch die Nabe kann unter Umständen dann nicht weitgenug in die Felge. Naja, mal sehen...
Gibt es das besagte Rad noch mit dem Felgen ? Hält es noch alles ?
Gruß


----------



## raven1 (13. April 2021)

Das Rad gibt es schon lange nicht mehr...... die Felgen schwirren irgendwo auf der Welt rum...


----------



## Deleted 581935 (13. April 2021)

Schade.


----------



## brauerle (13. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin seid ein paar Tagen sehr glücklicher Fahrer eines 2013er Hooligan. Ich habe zu dem Verkauf eine Art Adapter für die Plakette vorne dazu bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür das ist? Für einen Korb vielleicht?


----------



## ErwinLandau (21. Februar 2022)

brauerle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin seid ein paar Tagen sehr glücklicher Fahrer eines 2013er Hooligan. Ich habe zu dem Verkauf eine Art Adapter für die Plakette vorne dazu bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür das ist? Für einen Korb vielleicht?



Ja das ist ein Adapter für einen Korb! Das war ein Experiment von Cannondale mit einer Firma in Japan...
Leider ist das aber in die Hosen gegangen! Die Körbe der Firma waren sehr auf der "Girlie" Seite, nicht kompatible mit anderen Herstellern und die Limitierten 5 Varianten (Pink, Baby Blau, My Kitty, etc.) haben sich nicht gut verkauft... auch der Weltweite Vertrieb lies zu wünschen übrig...

Der Halter/Adapter war nur für das Productions Jahr 2012 mit geliefert (Inklusive 2013 Rahmen die im 2012 gebaut/verpackt wurden)... im 2013 war keiner mehr dabei und für 2014 waren die Ösen, nach dem Rahmen Refresh, nicht mehr angeschweisst... und der spezial Korb nicht mehr erhältlich... sind auch sehr schwer auf E-bay zu finden! 

Hoffe das hilft!

LG,

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansano (24. April 2022)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich aus dem fernen Osten eine hooligan replika für nen kurzen Taler zu kaufen, eine Bezugsadresse wäre gut.
Danke.


----------



## hansano (6. Juni 2022)

Letzten Monat hab ich mir ein Original gekauft. Mit Alfine 8 Gang. Aber irgendwie ist das mit 1,90 doch nicht so.
Wer also Interesse hat...., PN achso 850 € icls. Versand in D.


----------



## ErwinLandau (6. Juni 2022)

hansano schrieb:


> Letzten Monat hab ich mir ein Original gekauft. Mit Alfine 8 Gang. Aber irgendwie ist das mit 1,90 doch nicht so.
> Wer also Interesse hat...., PN achso 850 € icls. Versand in D.



Wir haben mehrere Mitglieder mit fast 2 Metern Körpergröße, die denn Hooligan regelmäßig fahren... 

Anyhow...

eBay Kleinanzeigen hat ne große Cannondale Hooligan Sektion ...
Hat's momentan 8 Stück zu verkaufen!
Durchschnittlich braucht's etwa 2 bis 4 Wochen bis er verkauft ist!

Wenn der Preis extrem niedlich ist... nur paar Stunden!

Viele Erfolg beim Verkauf!

Gruß,

Erwin


----------



## hansano (6. Juni 2022)

Danke, hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Du hier noch aktiv bist. Auf jedem Fall habe ich hier viel gelesen und einige Informationen gesammlt. >Dir auch nochmal Dank dafür und Respekt vor den vielen tollen Umbauten.


----------



## Nille80 (12. Juli 2022)

Moin, weiß jemand wo ma die bremsleitungsclips herbekommt?


----------



## hansano (12. Juli 2022)

Fahrrad.de
					






					shop.fahrrad.de


----------



## Nille80 (12. Juli 2022)

Ich meine die Breiten unterm Rahmen?


----------

